# MOSCOW | Metro



## coth

construction photos of sretenskiy bul'var station made by russos
31.05.2006

http://russos.livejournal.com/226630.html


----------



## DonQui

The modern approach to Soviet grandeur.

I like.

:drool:


----------



## samsonyuen

Wow, I love the stations in Moscow! Glad to see they're not cheaping out on design!


----------



## coth

bigger rederings. from rosmetrostroy.ru

Slavyanskiy bul'var










Kuntsevskaya










Strogino


----------



## Khanabadosh

I love the designes. Bright and cool.


----------



## Mesh22

Grandest subway in the World. Makes London, New York, Paris, look dirty and cheap.


----------



## newyorkrunaway1

its good to see a communist country moving on up


----------



## coth

@newyorkrunaway1
actually it is year 2006 now. russia is democratic.


----------



## Minato ku

Russia communist :hahaha: 

Beautiful stations 
Very artist . I like it.


----------



## vtower

It's very beautiful but I don't expect modern glasses and metal pipes (it's a trend everywhere in the world these days and getting bit bored and tacky) from the Russian subways since they obviously have their own style of sophisticated architecture. I would rather expect something made from wood or wooden design in Russia, which looks more luxury and stylish.


----------



## coth

new photos of mezhdunarodnaya taken by russos few days ago.

station should be completed in august and opened in september



















more
http://russos.livejournal.com/232311.html


----------



## coth

Strogino station.
taken by A. Surikov from rosmetrostroy.ru
http://rosmetrostroy.ru/strogino-f.htm

18 june 2006


----------



## coth

Here is construction of entrance to Mezhdunarodnaya station.
Taken by me on 19 june 2006.


----------



## coth

New photos of Mezhdunarodnaya station. 
26 june 2006

taken by russos




































































































more photos
http://russos.livejournal.com/233997.html


----------



## Aokromes

Simply amazing.


----------



## crossbowman

Slavyanskiy Bulvar station looks REALLY awesome! kay:


----------



## chiccoplease

newyorkrunaway1 said:


> its good to see a communist country moving on up


Unfortunately you were being serious, huh?


----------



## Bitxofo

:eek2:Impressive!:eek2:

@COTH:
Where can I see our photos in Moscow, please?
:?
Spassibo!!
:wink2:


----------



## micro

vtower said:


> I would rather expect something made from wood or wooden design in Russia, which looks more luxury and stylish.


Wood is not a very good material to build subway stations because the risk of fire. :runaway: 
Stations in Turin, however, have 15 cm wide wooden planks embedded in the concrete walls every few meters.


----------



## coth

bitxofo said:


> :eek2:Impressive!:eek2:
> 
> @COTH:
> Where can I see our photos in Moscow, please?
> :?
> Spassibo!!
> :wink2:


here is
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=364589


----------



## Bitxofo

^^Spassibo COTH!
:bowtie:
I loved Moscow and Saint Petersburg metros!!
kay:


----------



## Nunovski2001

Communist/Democratic :hahaha:

Both wrong. It's bad ol' imperial Russia on the rise again.
All Putin lacks is a crown on his head.
Crown him tsar goddammit!!!
:hahaha:

Great stations, btw.



coth said:


> @newyorkrunaway1
> actually it is year 2006 now. russia is democratic.


----------



## kub86

*10 minute Moscow Metro Video*

Did anybody post this video yet? I was looking on youtube and saw a pretty cool clip of Moscow's metro. It goes behind-the-scenes and tours a few stations. It's auf Deutsch, but there's english subtitles....it also appears to be a bit outdated, but that could just be the camera?

**It said that during rush hour, the longest wait between trains is 90 seconds, and sometimes there are pulses of only 40 seconds if there's a delay!! whoa!!! (OK, some of you might've known that already, but I didn't!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sSLzwH7P00

The homeless children at the end are a bit sad.  They seem so unsympathetic!!


----------



## micro

When I was there I saw many times train frequencies of 50 seconds. Not one train arriving 50 seconds after the previous one left but one train _leaving_ 50 seconds after the previous one left!


----------



## Alargule

Wow. That must be a hell of a safety risk...

Moscow's statistics are impressive. It carries around 3 _b_illion passengers a year (which comes down to 9 million a day), is almost completely underground, has some of the deepest stations in the world, the stations themselves look like underground palaces or cathedrals and the average distance between stations is 1,8 kms.


----------



## coth

micro said:


> When I was there I saw many times train frequencies of 50 seconds. Not one train arriving 50 seconds after the previous one left but one train _leaving_ 50 seconds after the previous one left!


well. i never seen 50 sec. usual frequency is 70-110 seconds during peak hour. there are interval timers on every station that drops every time when about half of first car leaving the station. however i don't usually look on them. but in last several years i use usually ride on three lines (4, 5 and 9). so may be you have seen it on other line.


----------



## coth

kub86 said:


> Did anybody post this video yet? I was looking on youtube and saw a pretty cool clip of Moscow's metro. It goes behind-the-scenes and tours a few stations. It's auf Deutsch, but there's english subtitles....it also appears to be a bit outdated, but that could just be the camera?
> 
> **It said that during rush hour, the longest wait between trains is 90 seconds, and sometimes there are pulses of only 40 seconds if there's a delay!! whoa!!! (OK, some of you might've known that already, but I didn't!)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sSLzwH7P00
> 
> The homeless children at the end are a bit sad.  They seem so unsympathetic!!


i think it was taken somewhere in mid 90's
as of komsomol'skaya and homeless children there. there are three central stations. so they coming easly from all eastern europe. of course most of them getting a care from social services and does not stay on the 3 central station square for long time. nobody live in metro of course, they just cadge there. mm is highly secured system, fully under video control and with motion sensors in all tunnels. even diggers can't get easly to non public places.

rows of policemans is not usual of course. happens only during football matches. exactly this station is sportivnaya near luzhniki stadium.

ceramic floor on belorusskaya unfortunately was removed in mid 90's and replaced by marble.


----------



## coth

New renderings

Dostoyevskaya (Lyublinskaya line [10])
will be opened in 2008-2009



























Mar'yina Roscha (Lyublinskaya line [10])
will be opened in 2008-2009


----------



## samba_man




----------



## anm

very cool, albeit a little old movie

those old escalators are being replaced now
**************
I have now posted this video on SSP as well


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

cool this video 

i like the art in some stations. 

btw: it seems there are to much poverty in moscow....


----------



## coth

Daniel_Portugal said:


> cool this video
> 
> i like the art in some stations.
> 
> btw: it seems there are to much poverty in moscow....


first of all - there is no. second - video was taken between 1992 and 1994.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

do U have some problem with me? :lol: 

youre trying to say that there isnt exist poverty in Moscow? :lol: HAHAHA all big cities have poverty.. and moscow isnt exception. 

and i dont know the difference between beeing filmed 12 years ago.. or at present day... the poverty probably is the same from then to now.. 

poverty problem is a thing that changes veeeeeery slowly. in moscow.. or any part of the world. 

btw: i loved the art in stations  (hope you dont find this post ofensive, too :|)


----------



## coth

Daniel_Portugal said:


> do U have some problem with me? :lol:
> 
> youre trying to say that there isnt exist poverty in Moscow? :lol: HAHAHA all big cities have poverty.. and moscow isnt exception.
> 
> and i dont know the difference between beeing filmed 12 years ago.. or at present day... the poverty probably is the same from then to now..
> 
> poverty problem is a thing that changes veeeeeery slowly. in moscow.. or any part of the world.
> 
> btw: i loved the art in stations  (hope you dont find this post ofensive, too :|)


if you don't know, then just don't say
russia isn't any part of the world, like other current 2nd world countries and has huge economic growth. 
there was deep economic crisis in 1980's and post effects in 1990's. and huge growth since 1999 in 6%-10% every year. poverty in whole russia droped from 50% in 1998 (results of global crisis) to 17% in 2005 and will be 15% in 2006.
as of moscow. ppp grp per capita in moscow in 1994 was $9800, in 2006 - $28000. being much wealthier moscow is always was a main goal for homeless and poor people from all eastern europe, ex ussr countries and other russian regions. and moscow spends tones of moneys on them every year. last years number of homeless children in moscow decreased significantly. from 50000 to 15000. last figure is quite normal for 14mln agglomereation. but it doesn't matter since almost all of them are not muscovites. as of muscovites - there is almost no poverty. moscow spend $6bln every year for social care. what else city in the world spend more? poorest classes (almost only pensioners) have free public transport, health care, social discounts in shops, 400% addition to federal pension etc. also social programs include free flats, free cars etc etc etc.


----------



## anm

Daniel_Portugal said:


> cool this video
> 
> i like the art in some stations.
> 
> btw: it seems there are to much poverty in moscow....


As coth pointed out, standards of living have improved in the last 10-12 years. But I would agree that there is "too much poverty", if only because I really do not know how to define "too much poverty". How much is not too much? In a capitalist economy poverty cannot be eliminated completely in principle, and megapolices like Moscow naturally attract homeless people from all over the country.

Many Russians would love to have socialist-like capitalist economy similar to Sweden but that sure is going to take some time.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

coth is funny you saying me to dont talk what i dont know.. i though you've done the same thing in other thread  (and im not talking about the history of tram/metro)

anm: but i dont said that russia is a bunch of poor ppl.. i've said that i liked very much some stations of russia metro system but its a pitty that also have too much poverty in there... i never seen nobody without shoes.. (i think its an example of extreme poverty dont wearing shoes in a city) but i think i've not been ofensive


----------



## coth

Daniel_Portugal said:


> coth is funny you saying me to dont talk what i dont know.. i though you've done the same thing in other thread  (and im not talking about the history of tram/metro)
> 
> anm: but i dont said that russia is a bunch of poor ppl.. i've said that i liked very much some stations of russia metro system but its a pitty that also have too much poverty in there... i never seen nobody without shoes.. (i think its an example of extreme poverty dont wearing shoes in a city) but i think i've not been ofensive


i don't know what is history of tram/metro. i suppose you talking about the case when you tried to present usual tram as metro train.

and i'll repeat. there is no poverty.

and this:
-being much wealthier moscow is always was a main goal for homeless and poor people from all eastern europe, ex ussr countries and other russian regions. 
-it doesn't matter since almost all of them are not muscovites.
-megapolices like Moscow naturally attract homeless people from all over the country.


----------



## peer2beer

2coth ehm "no poverty" thats bit exaggerating...of course there is some...but much less than before...and police doesn't particularly "encourage" them to enter metro.
Все бабульки, что милостыни все еще просят - "понаехали тут"?)))) Своих, московских, тоже пока хватает.


----------



## coth

ну касательно милостыни - то бабульки не свои - не московкие. и работают они на криминал. просто люди приезжают - у них там под предлогом каким-нибудь отбирают пасспорт и заставляют ходить. криминал этот тоже не московский.


----------



## peer2beer

По данным 2004 г. 25% бездомных Москвы - москвичи. 
http://www.demoscope.ru/weekly/2004/0181/analit01.php
За пару лет всем им квартиры подарить не могли.
Доля нищих москвичей с жильем несомненно гораздо выше.
Так что не все так гладко как хочется думать при взгляде на растущую фед-ю


----------



## WroFanatyk

Bob said:


> not true. In London we stand with our backs to the door. These crazy Japs looking outward makes no sense. We don't have these 'packer' staff either and hopefully Transport for London wont see this vid!


Maybe U're write. I've never been to London  :hahaha:

I was thinking about movie


----------



## kub86

Bob said:


> not true. In London we stand with our backs to the door. These crazy Japs looking outward makes no sense. We don't have these 'packer' staff either and hopefully Transport for London wont see this vid!


That's odd...why would you have your back to the door? In every metro I've been in, we stand facing it so when it opens you can just get right out!!


----------



## adsr

The deep level trains in London are very tubular and if you are standing at the door you have to tilt your head inwards out of the way of the doors. And its easier to tuck your head in forwards (ie facing inside the train) than tilting backwards (if you were facing the door)


----------



## monkeyronin

kub86 said:


> That's odd...why would you have your back to the door? In every metro I've been in, we stand facing it so when it opens you can just get right out!!


I often stand with my back to the door, so I can lean against it. but maybe thats just me


----------



## CompleteSentence

monkeyronin said:


> I often stand with my back to the door, so I can lean against it. but maybe thats just me


Dude, that's really unsafe. The doors could pop open at any time! People get yelled at about that on BART all the time.


----------



## TRZ

spsmiler said:


> That must be a city centre terminus station in Japan.


Shibuya station is nuts.



Gilgamesh said:


> How long is that stop????? Isn't it normally less than 2 mins worldwide?


The train is turning around at that station.



coth said:


> it's not a metro i think, but suburban train. in metro usual stops are 10 seconds.


Correct. Inokashira line is a bit of an inbetween line, but technically its commuter since it falls under Keiou's banner. However, the station in the video is a terminus, and it is terminal style, not a through-station. Shibuya is also one of the busiest stations in the world. In Tokyo it is third, behind only Shinjuku and Ikebukuro, the top two busiest in the world (all 3 serviced by JR on 3 lines on 4 tracks - Yamanote Line, Shounan Shinjuku Line, and Saikyou Line, the latter 2 service the 3 stations consecutively). Its design for transferring is also one of the worst I've seen given its traffic, but they are fixing some of those problems with the new subway opening there in less than 2 years from now - it will not solve any of Inokashira's problems though. It would seem like an obvious solution to have the Keiou Inokashira line run through-service on the Ginza line considering they are aligned appropriately within the station to make it semi-painless, but unfortunately they don't use the same track technology which makes it impossible.



spongeg said:


> don;t they also have separate train cars for women in japan since they got so crowded and they were always being groped


This is gaining increasing popularity. It is not applicable for all lines, but most of the REALLY crowded ones are doing this now. It's been a growing trend for about 2 years now. Some companies have it only applicable on certain trains (for example, the Odakyuu line only has women-only cars for express trains (excpetion: Tama Express and Section Semi-Express), not the local). The women only carriage (aka the "powder car") is almost always at the rear of the train, but it depends on the operator (Toei Subway Shinjuku Line uses the front car). The cars are only exclusive during the morning rush.


----------



## monkeyronin

CompleteSentence said:


> Dude, that's really unsafe. The doors could pop open at any time! People get yelled at about that on BART all the time.


Well I don't think they could pop open at any time cause that would be pretty bad if the doors open in the middle of the tunnel! thats why I'd lean forward when the doors open, although I usually go to the side in the middle, as most stations on the line I take are on the side.


----------



## coth

Strogino station.
taken by russos

follow the link to see all shots
http://russos.livejournal.com/312645.html#cutid1


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

great new metro stations in Moscow


----------



## Bitxofo

What is the total length of Moscow metro now, please?
:?


----------



## Aokromes

*Moscow metro Sretensky Bulvar station U/C*



> Stretensky Bulvar (Russian: Сретенский Бульвар) is a future station on the Lyublinsko-Dmitrovskaya Line of the Moscow Metro. The construction, which began in the late 1980s, has frequently stalled as a result of continuous breaks in finances. Only in 2004 did proper funding resumed that has allowed it to finally finish the station. It is due to open in October 2007.
> 
> The station opening is long awaited as it will simultaneously allow transfers to two other lines: Chistye Prudy of the Sokolnicheskaya Line and Tugenevskaya of the Kaluzhsko-Rizhskaya Line. The projected passenger dynamics for the station are 10.8 thousand per hour on entry and 20.1 on exit. This will allow for a dramatic decrease on the Koltsevaya Line particularly the Komsomolskaya - Kurskaya path.


Text from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sretensky_Bulvar Photos from: http://russos.livejournal.com


----------



## FallenGuard

Aokromes said:


> Text from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sretensky_Bulvar Photos from: http://russos.livejournal.com


Very cool Photo! :cheers:


----------



## Elmo

Awesome photo's!!!


----------



## coth

a but late answer, but it's 278,8km right now.

some updates

Lublinskaya line.
Total length of section that should be completed this year is 3,72 km / 2 stations.


Trubnaya station
The station should be opened on the City Day (first weekend of september), but officials urge developers to complete it by july.

13 may 2007, made by *russos*
all shots could be found here
http://russos.livejournal.com/351190.html











































































Sretenskiy Bul'var
This station is located between Chkalovskaya and Trubnaya, but Sretenskiy Bul'var will be opened later this year - november-december. It will be completed in service.

late april update from official site


















final design is not selected yet. they are going to build one part of the station in one design and another part of station station in another design. then they will select the final. first design is a hitech (metal) and second is classic (marble)






































Arbatsko-Pokrovskaya line.
Total length of section that should be completed this year is 11,5 km / 2 stations (Strogino and Kuntsevskaya). Two stations are also under construction. One (Slavyanskiy Bul'var) will be opened next year. Second station (Troitse-Lykovo) is a perspective station.

here is map of completeled tunnels by april made by TKL from mymetro.ru forum.










Slavyanskiy Buil'var
This station will opened next year.

late april update by Axort from mymetro.ru forum
they are digging the ground and disassembling completed tunnels





























Kuntsevskaya
Onground station. Planned to open in december. Old station of Filyovskaya line will be demolished.

8 may 2007 update by TKL from mymetro.ru forum
 
 




Strogino
The structure of station is almost completed. It will be opened together with new Kuntsevskaya station in december.

7 may 2007 by Dmitry Kasatkin


----------



## zergcerebrates

Very nice station, very classy. How much did Moscow spend on this new subway line?


----------



## coth

those are not new lines, those are extensions of present linesю

from what i know 1 kilometer of heavy metro cost in moscow $80mln in average.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

The stations are built just like during the old times, which means they should make the people think they live in a rich country. I'm not saying they're not beautiful because they are, but it doesn't look right...


----------



## coth

1. It's just very good taste.
2. Moscow is indeed enough rich city and with high level of life.
3. It's not an Russian economy related thread. There is a such in DLM. Please read it, you will find answers for your question right there.


----------



## kub86

Oh god i'm in love with Moscow stations....Gimme a palace anyday! I'm so happy they're keeping with tradition (ornate detailing, long escalators) on the newer ones. Cheap, functional stations isn't Moscow at all. I visited their newest station (victory park? peabody? I forgot the name exactly) which was decked in colorful gleaming marble and that station was absolutely fantastic. New Moscow likes to show off. Work it!


----------



## anm

Rebasepoiss said:


> The stations are built just like during the old times, which means they should make the people think they live in a rich country. I'm not saying they're not beautiful because they are, but it doesn't look right...


Your logic is interesting... It does not seem right to you to build nice-looking stations... You suggest that Russians should build station of cheap shitty design. Do I understand you correctly?

IMO, when subway stations are built to last - at least something in the country is done right.


----------



## coth

More like people are working in metro. As of Russos - his shots were used once on official site, afair, and in official metro booklets, so you can figure out yourself that he has a pass to "for personal only" places.


----------



## coth

Several TV reports

NTV
1TV
Vesti
Vesti
TVC
5 TV


----------



## iampuking

Which station is this? As far as i'm aware there are only two new stations, this appears to be decorated differently.

It's strange that the esacalators are at an angle to the central hall, never seen that in Moscow before. But I agree with sarflonlad, it's more of the same.


----------



## sturman

^^ It's a change between Turgenevskaya and Sretensky Bulvar.


----------



## coth

iampuking said:


> It's strange that the esacalators are at an angle to the central hall, never seen that in Moscow before. But I agree with sarflonlad, it's more of the same.


There are plenty of them. Most of interchanges and also several exits, like Rimskaya or Universitet. There are also many stations with 90 deg stairway exits, especially stations built in 1930's.


----------



## coth

Several new Russos' shots.
http://russos.livejournal.com/411372.html

Kuntsevskaya, line 3 (opening - 7th january 2008)


















Strogino, line 3 (opening - 7th january 2008)


----------



## wayhigh

it looks so awesome awesome AWESOME


----------



## iampuking

coth said:


> There are plenty of them. Most of interchanges and also several exits, like Rimskaya or Universitet. There are also many stations with 90 deg stairway exits, especially stations built in 1930's.


I've seen stations with sets of stairs from the central hall to the bottom of the escalators, with the stairs going off in a different direction, but none where the escalators go right to the bottom of the central hall at an angle, perhaps I don't know enough.


----------



## Herr Lind

Sretensky Bulvar
http://russos.livejournal.com/411372.html


----------



## webeagle12

pretty amazing pictures


----------



## Comfortably Numb

What a great subway!

Some of the stations look a little bit like London Underground stations...nice!


----------



## vladorlando

*Kolomna castle*








You can wonder why here the picture of Kolomna -small town about 70 km from Moscow . You can see part of walls this former big castle . Kolomna s Kremlin was one from biggest castles in Europe with about 2 km walls built in 15-16 cent . In 1930 more 1,5 km walls of this fine castle was demolished by communists for using in Moscow metro as materials . This is one sample from dozens crimes against Russian history,when marble,granite,breaks,bronze from old arhitectural monuments ( esp from Moscow s churches and cathedrals ) demolished by communist ,was using for decoration of metro station in this time .


----------



## bep!

nice ^^


----------



## Comfortably Numb

*Moscow Subway / Metro*

Does anyone have pics of the Moscow Metro (i.e. stations, rolling stock, etc)? I couldn't find a specific thread in here, other than the "Metro Stations u/c" one.

Thanks!


----------



## iampuking

Every single station is pictured here.


----------



## coth

@iampuking
Better to use http://metrowalks.ru/moscow.
All shots on Metro.ru are bad in quality as was made long time ago. But there is a new version of this site is currently under construction that could be opened somewhere in 2008 i hope.


----------



## coth

vladorlando, never heard of it. as far as i know during stalin, unlike many things, metro was building only with proper payed force and with new materials.



two new stations were opened yesterday

to see photos follow to this thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=567107


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Old trains and new expensive stations sure do create a contrast!


----------



## iampuking

They look like they were built in the 30s, but they were built in the 70s as far as I know!


----------



## coth

Cars of Ezh and Em series were built in 1969-1980. Currently they are being replaced with 81-740/81-741 series.


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

moscow's subway station is beautiful!! very well-preserved! i love the statues!kay:


----------



## anm

by quinnsolomon 










by Kestelnon 




























by Tomo Saito 





































by aalien 










by Kestelnon 










by stefan.klocek 

The pain of reading cyrillic is written all over this Anglo-saxon face.




























by Teobius 










by swperman


----------



## anm

by BornIn2007 




























by kmerenkov 










by mochick 










by lmshv 










by ddrueding 



















by Artashes 










by prime_vi 










by Вова 










by Skept 










by Lanamaniac 










by Skept


----------



## Comfortably Numb

What a beautiful subway system - a true work of art. If I lived in Moscow, I would love to use the subway every day. Is it expensive to use?

It kind of reminds me of the London Underground in some ways, especially the escaltors and the 'tube' like stations.

You must be so proud of your metro, for sure!


----------



## jarbury

Interesting you're allowed to take your dog on the metro.


----------



## anm

Angry_Chair said:


> What a beautiful subway system - a true work of art. If I lived in Moscow, I would love to use the subway every day. Is it expensive to use?
> 
> It kind of reminds me of the London Underground in some ways, especially the escaltors and the 'tube' like stations.
> 
> You must be so proud of your metro, for sure!


I am old enough to not be proud of things I have not done myself. But I do identify with people who have right to be proud of it.

It is not expensive - it is affordable so that everybody can take it. Depending on how you purchase tickets or passes, it will cost from 19 roubles (76 cents) a ride to 8.6 roubles (34 cents) a ride (70 rides pass). Or you can buy a monthly pass for metro/ bus/ trolley bus/ tram for 1300 roubles, including no more than 70 metro rides.

For students it is really cheap - 180 roubles a month ($7.2).

And to make it dirt cheap - there are unlimited ride passes 
30 days - 860 roubles ($34.4)
90 days - 1780 roubles ($71.2)
365 days - 6000 rouble ($240)

http://www.mosmetro.ru/pages/page_0.php?id_page=87

Retired Muscovites ride free.

If it looks too cheap - factor in that local prices and income levels are different from London.

In terms of dollar value it has been going up for years (inflation of rouble plus falling dollar), but it does not affect the ability of locals to ride as inclomes have been keeping up with inflation.

The bottom line is that the prices are not restrictive as they have been in China for instance, where many people cannot afford to ride subway. Riding metro in Moscow is almost like breathing, except that you do not have to periodically buy a pass to breath.


----------



## anm

jarbury said:


> Interesting you're allowed to take your dog on the metro.


Transporting of animals without a cage is forbidden, but he rule is not strictly enforced.

http://www.mosmetro.ru/pages/page_0.php?id_page=79




> 2.10. Запрещается провозить (находиться с ним в вестибюле станции):
> 
> ....
> 
> 2.10.5. Животных и птиц вне клеток или специальных контейнеров (сумок).


----------



## coth

Updates:


Line 3, APL
Slavyansky bul'var. Late august 2008.

Unfortunately it was decided to remove those green trees and black information signs. 
Signs were already removed and this is the last time you see green trees.

taken by







zzzemelya, 19th august 2008
full report by a link
http://community.livejournal.com/foto_metro/162997.html#cutid1


----------



## coth

*177th station of Moscow Metro: Slavyansky Bul'var*

Slavyansky Bul'var 
Line: Arbatsko-Pokrovskaya (3, blue), between Park Pobedy and Kuntsevskaya stations
Opened: 7th September 2008
Location: Google Maps, Yandex.Maps


1. 









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.









31.









32.









33.









34.


----------



## Aokromes

I love this station


----------



## KWEST

number 14 is the best


----------



## Bitxofo

It is really a very beautiful station!!
:drool::drool:


----------



## DJZG

what is the occasion for putting just this one stop in one topic... if you go that way then we can have hundred topics just for moscow 

but... it really is beautiful, as all moscow metro is...


----------



## dars-dm

I think it's one of the most interesting photo of the station (by Ria Novosti)










President of Russia and surprised passenger (on the right)


----------



## anm

As short as Medvedev is, the guy behind him is even shorter 

photo by Sergei Poletaev, http://www.lenta.ru/photo/2008/09/08/metro/


----------



## FabriFlorence

Absolutely great!


----------



## BobDaBuilder

If I was a tramp I'd live in this station.


----------



## dars-dm

History of Construction:

April 2007 (by Russos)


















January 2008 (by mosmetro)


















March 2008 (by Russos)


----------



## coth

DJZG said:


> what is the occasion for putting just this one stop in one topic... if you go that way then we can have hundred topics just for moscow


well it's a newest one. and as always a center of attraction... this is an only station opened this year. next two stations on line 10 (LDL) will be opened in september 2009, so it will be a single thread about whole new section.


----------



## Gaeus

coth said:


> Slavyansky Bul'var


I am not trying to be off-topic and insulting but what's up with these two trains? The first one is so advance-looking while the other is so totally OLD.


----------



## Andrew

I absolutely love that art nuveau style signage and metalwork!


----------



## coth

Updates:

Line 3, APL / Line 4, FL. Kuntsevskaya.
A second bridge between platforms is under construction


----------



## serdar samanlı1

JoKo65 said:


> That's not correct. Interesting is not the amount of Volts but the amount of Amperes and Volts.
> To touch a life rail will kill in most cases.


As far as I know at least 80volt current will cause you to kick the bucket


----------



## iampuking

coth said:


> Updates:
> 
> Line 3, APL / Line 4, FL. Kuntsevskaya.
> A second bridge between platforms is under construction


Is there only one reversing platform for the Filyovskaya line here?

If so, how do they manage to reverse the trains in time at rush hour?


----------



## coth

It's a short line and does have a branch. Also some trains at pick hour terminate at Bagrationovskaya.


----------



## iampuking

What is the frequency of this line at this station now?


----------



## coth

i don't know about pick hour intervals, but 3-4 minutes at the midday (for FL of course, APL intervals are about 90 sec at pick hour)


----------



## Axort

^^ All headways collected by Yuri Popov at his site:
http://www.mrl.ucsb.edu/~yopopov/transit/frequency.html
As you can see, rush hour frequency on this branch is only 15 tph.


----------



## iampuking

Thanks.


----------



## coth

An abandoned Volokolamskaya station. (TKL, 7 between Tushinskaya and Schukinskaya). Could be opened once Spartak FC stadium is built. Will be named Stadion Spartak as Volokolamskaya name is now busy by an u/c station on APL (3).











http://tushinec.ru/index.php?news_read=1929


----------



## coth

Schematic view of Myakinino


----------



## UD2

leave it to the Russians to design their subway stations.... WOW... just WOW.... i'm in love... WOW. 

wow....


----------



## coth

Elektrozavodskaya (APL, 3) has been reopened after reconstruction.

several shots from russos

http://russos.livejournal.com/510936.html#cutid2


----------



## Dinuś

^^ The station is stunning, reminds me a little bit of the "Park Pobedy" station, especially the polished marbles on the floor.


----------



## Spam King

i remember always passing it on my way to partizanskaya, i'm glad its open now, it looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## EMP

Stations looks brilliant just one think which I have noticed is in some of the pics posted above it appears as if the stations are not designed in eco-friendly way.There is simply no need for so many lights, in fact it just adds on to the electric bill and also harm the environment.....Apart from that I love the architecture of the station especially carvings on the wall.....


----------



## UD2

wow


----------



## coth

Updates:

Line 3, APL. Strogino - Mitino, December 2009.


Volokolamskaya

10th December 2008
taken by Russos
all shots by a link
http://russos.livejournal.com/515018.html



















A one of architects - Alexandr Orlov
























































Mitino

29th November 2008
taken by обыватель @mymetro.ru
_click to enlarge (click again on opened page)_

End of station and reverse sidings.


Completed vault.


Overall view of station.


Drawing.











Rozhdestveno Behind of 2012. 
Next after Mitino, or possibly second next.

plan


----------



## coth

Rozhdestveno is postponed/cancelled. Another station will be build closer to Mitino.


Updates:

Line 3, APL. Strogino - Mitino, December 2009.

Mitino
taken by Russos
http://russos.livejournal.com/520859.html














































Granite on the floor


----------



## nmuzz

Wow! U Russians sure know how to build metros. I am amazed! And we're supposed to have the London Underground with all it's awe and spendour - not! Most major Russian cities have metros don't they?
All we have out in Bristol UK is First Great Western buses! CRAP!
Give us a Russain style metro any day! PLEASE!!!!


----------



## void0

coth said:


> Elektrozavodskaya (APL, 3) has been reopened after reconstruction.
> 
> http://russos.livejournal.com/510936.html#cutid2


BTW, this station was build at war time originally, in 1943-44, when war and victory were the only valuable things.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

coth said:


> i'm still interesting what is so outdated in this interior? and what is modern interior (comparing to large metro systems)?
> 
> 
> 
> lul 2009 stock muck up
> 
> r160 from nyc subway
> 
> mf2000 from paris metro
> 
> <skip>


The point is that these three are comparable but they are far way from being "up-to-date" as for their interior.

Brussels is already mentioned here, then go and have a look on German metro trains. They are much better and nicer than that of Moscow, Paris, London and of course the US.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Axort said:


> ^^ Again, can you say what exactly is obsolete in 740/741 series ? You can like or dislike it, but technically it's up-to-date and much modern than a traditional 714/717 series.


Technically, yes, perhaps. But in terms of design they are not.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Micrav said:


> Here is interior of Brussels Metro.


Very bad design.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

pseudo-patriotism always lacks for objectivity.

The only thing I'd object here, is the coverage of the seats.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

_Night City Dream_ said:


> pseudo-patriotism always lacks for objectivity.


Yeah, when you have no arguments you can always use accusation of "pseudo-patriotism".

Design is horrible, those who made it obviously never seen a rush hour in a big city. Layout of seats is absurd for a big metro system, distance between seats is too small. It will be a nighmare to ride in such train in a crowded metro system. Also, those yellow handrails block the back sides of seats , thats stupid


----------



## Micrav

Gamma-Hamster said:


> Yeah, when you have no arguments you can always use accusation of "pseudo-patriotism".
> 
> Design is horrible, those who made it obviously never seen a rush hour in a big city. Layout of seats is absurd for a big metro system, distance between seats is too small. It will be a nighmare to ride in such train in a crowded metro system. Also, those yellow handrails block the back sides of seats , thats stupid


I agree on the fact that layout of seats is not fully appropriate for Moscow or London, Brussels is 1 million h city and they go for the confort of the people using the metro sitting them. Metro uses a mix of both: 








Living outside Brussels, I did not use those new trams made in Spain, it looks that seats are plastic with thin layer of sticker. If it so, it is not very nice, if it is a layer of gum, then good (need confirmation). Introduction of wood (even fake) gives warmth in the cars and reduces aggressivity. Yellow bars behind seats can only be designed litke that because there are seats of course. If not, I would design them no that wide. Designer who designed this metro is experienced in public transportation. I believe choices have been weighted. But it is not his best work, definitely!

And big cat, before criticizing with hot blood, calm down, and read my previous comments! My only intention is to push russian design to the level where it should be. Russians can do much better and already proved it previously. 

So don't misunderstand me, we need great examples of design in Russia to stimulate other good designs and Metro is an icon, sorry those new Metro cars are just "normal".

See this example, reflecting I believe more the aspirations of Russians, even if it is a luxurious car. If Lada were made with such inspiration and quality, believe me, world would attitude change towards Russia. Recognizing attitude and quality of work. We need a "Wow!" effect, I hope you understand this.


----------



## Junkie

Best metro system ever build. Such a huge and dominant stations and tunnels.


----------



## rosn19

i think the new trains look ok


----------



## coth

Updates:


Line 3, APL. West extension, October 2009


Myakinino

05.02.2009
taken by Егор64 @mymetro.ru










Volokolamskaya

02.2009
taken by russos
http://russos.livejournal.com/537576.html







































Line 10, LDL. South extension, 2010


Zyablikovo

02.2009
taken by russos
http://russos.livejournal.com/540537.html


----------



## iampuking

Why is Volokolamskaya a different design to other shallow stations?


----------



## coth

1. Because not all station looks the same
2. Because it's too deep. Originally it was supposed to be 2-story complex. -2 level for station and -1 as mechanical level.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

The new ones yes, ok. But I wish they were silent as in fact they are not. I think this is more important.


----------



## iampuking

Is it a bored station or a cut-and-cover station?


----------



## coth

cut-and-cover
http://forum.mymetro.ru/uploads/1232267378/med_gallery_10725_268_1417522.jpg


----------



## dars-dm

Update
Line 3 (APL). Mitino.

Photos by Russos, mid-February 2009



















Demontage camera









Paer of station with finished vault



























Building a part of vault


----------



## coth

Moscow plans to spend 590bln rubles ($17bln) on Metro construction in 2010-2015. 342bln p. from the city budget and 248bln p. from the federal budget. Federals however do not really want to finance public transport anyhow, so second part can be significantly reduced. This year Moscow will spend ~40+ bln p. ~ $1,4bln.


----------



## davsot

best... Metro... EVER


----------



## coth

Updates:

Line 3, APL. West extension, October 2009


Myakinino

mid march, taken by russos
http://russos.livejournal.com/554537.html


----------



## JoKo65

Moscow will spend 590 Billion RUB (13 Billion €). in building new metro lines till 2015.

Source in german: http://www.moskau.ru/moskau/stadtnews/moskau_investiert_13_milliarden_euro_in_metro_bau_1366.html


----------



## silicon

aquesstion : are there air conditionig n calefaction units in all the trains in main line???????????????????????????


----------



## coth

i don't know what line you call main, but no. it's not really necessary as the system is very well ventilated. although, new trains are going to be air conditioned.
there is a specific thread for them
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=733248


----------



## coth

An updated proposal for 2015 program. Still not approved.

2015 program (70+ km / 30+ stations, including ~9 km / 5 stations this year and circle city railway)









Long term program (650+km of metro in total)












Also new station plan - Pyatnitskaya is a short-term replacement for Rozhdestveno.
Next after Mitino on APL should be built in 2010-2012.


----------



## kub86

stunning!!! I wish I spent more time in the Metro while I was in moscow...


----------



## Urban Legend

Moscow metro is the most beautiful and efective rail network in the world imo.
so beautiful and clean stations, the lines made porfectly.
the circle line is genius.


----------



## iampuking

:lol: Moscow is not the first to have a circular line...


----------



## zergcerebrates

WOW!! Such nice stations and nice progress. I just noticed the advantage of using trains that are powered by the rail and not from overhand powerlines, the station looks nicer actually.


----------



## ddes

For a system that has such wonderful architecture in its stations, it's rolling stock sure looks unworthy.


----------



## coth

Moscow Metro was first in Europe to use smartcard, but it seems also first one to use only smart cards, at least among big metro systems.


Moscow Metro: the World’s First Major Transport System to Operate Fully Contactless
http://www.plusworld.org/open_theme/page1_3258.php

NXP, the independent semiconductor company founded by Philips, today announced that the Moscow underground is the world’s first public transport system to run a 100% contactless automatic fare collection (AFC) system based on MIFARE technology. Moscow Metro is one of the most heavily used public mass transport schemes in the world, carrying on average nine million passengers per day, and standardizing on MIFARE has helped improve the overall passenger experience and drive operational efficiencies.

The Moscow Metro AFC system, implemented by system integrator Smart Technologies Group, has extended its existing smart card based electronic ticketing solution in the beginning of 2008 by replacing the magnetic stripe tickets for 1,2 and 5 trips with smart paper tickets based on MIFARE Ultralight ICs to serve ad hoc users. Since the introduction Moscow Metro has sold over 300 million tickets within one year.

The MIFARE-based system provides Moscow Metro with a variety of benefits compared to traditional paper or magnetic stripe tickets, such as increasing the performance of the terminals at the checkpoints and improving travellers’ convenience. Since the introduction of the system, Moscow Metro has been able to reduce the level of fraud by an order of magnitude as well as significantly drive down maintenance costs and operational expenses.

“Moscow Metro has been driving transport innovation since first we deployed smart card technology in 1999 and is proud to run the first entirely contactless ticketing system in the world. We have continually evolved our system based on the latest NXP technology”, said Vladimir Zhuchkov, director Fare Collection Department, Moscow Metro. “Smart paper tickets provide passengers with a simple, hassle-free journey across the entire Moscow Metro network providing the perfect solution for journeys.”

Electronic paper tickets are the ideal replacement for conventional single trip-ticketing in public transport based on magnetic stripes, paper tickets or coins. The MIFARE Ultralight IC provides operators with a cost-effective solution for smart paper tickets based on the worldwide leading MIFARE technology for contactless AFC systems. It not only reduces queuing time and enables quicker boarding and exiting for all passengers but also offers a more robust system and easy upgrade capabilities for transport operators.

“Moscow Metro’s AFC system, based on NXP’s family of MIFARE family of chips is a strong international reference of how innovative transport operators are benefiting from contactless technology compared to traditional ticketing systems based on paper and magnetic stripes. These systems offer a clear return on investment for operators and also significantly improve the travelling experience for passengers”, said Henri Ardevol, general manager, automatic fare collection, NXP Semiconductors. “MIFARE Ultralight provides a flexible, easy to use and reliable chip solution for electronic smart paper ticketing in public transport, as well as for other cost-sensitive contactless applications such as event ticketing.”

MIFARE Ultralight is certified to the ISO 14443A standard, is fully compatible with the existing MIFARE infrastructure and can be easily integrated into existing schemes.

NXP


----------



## iampuking

ddes said:


> For a system that has such wonderful architecture in its stations, it's rolling stock sure looks unworthy.


I like the contrast. Plus, from the outside especailly, the rolling stock looks like they were built at the same time as the first line...


----------



## anm

by san303 










by Skept 










by borya 



















by urbansheep 















































by Peter Gutierrez 










by vikkistravels 










by nico and or katiushka 



















by King of Oslo 










by vetyok 










by Sergej Fomin 










by SergeyRod 










by Dziadek Mroz 










by kLiNs 










by Dmitry Novikov


----------



## anm

by koraxdc


----------



## JoKo65

The art train of Moscow's metro:


----------



## JoKo65

55 years of Circle line:

http://en.rian.ru/photolents/20090317/120602340.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_

coth said:


> i don't know what line you call main, but no. it's not really necessary as the system is very well ventilated.


That's a very incorrect statement. Yes, the system is pretty well ventilated, but it is unbearable to stay in train during rush-hours. Air-conditionning is a must.
There may be some contre-arguments like: air-conditionning will heat up stations etc. but they don't work. There are many places in the world with higher tempartures and air-conditionned trains. Secondly, passengers are more likely to spend their time in trains, not in stations.


----------



## iampuking

_Night City Dream_ said:


> There are many places in the world with higher tempartures and air-conditionned trains.


They usually have air conditioned stations as well...


----------



## anm

_Night City Dream_ said:


> That's a very incorrect statement. Yes, the system is pretty well ventilated, but it is unbearable to stay in train during rush-hours. Air-conditionning is a must.
> There may be some contre-arguments like: air-conditionning will heat up stations etc. but they don't work. There are many places in the world with higher tempartures and air-conditionned trains. Secondly, passengers are more likely to spend their time in trains, not in stations.


Is you statement that "it is unbearable " based on your personla experience in Moscow or you have extrapolated from some other systems you have been on?

I have used Moscow metro for many years during rush hour and it never was "unbearable". Moscow is a cold city, appreciably colder than Tokyo, New York, London, Paris, Beiging, HK etc. Temperatures underground may become higher than comfortable for only very limited time in summer months. Even during these times it does not exceed 25C - nothing to compare with >40C and 90% humidity you can easily get in NYC during a heat wave.

Argument against immediate introduction of air-conditioned trains actually work. 

Air-conditioning adds a lot more heat to the tunnels and stations. Therefore, one first needs to improve ventialtion of the system to remove this heat, and only after that air-contitioned trains can be utilised. This is precisely what is happening in Moscow - they are now upgrading ventilation shafts. They do have plans for air-conditioned trains after ventilation upgrade.

Heat managment of is not a problem on above ground lines and less of a problem on lines that are built just under surface level. But how many lines that are built completely deep undeground use air-conditioned trains? Please provide example of at least one. Please do not use those examples where tunnnel and station air volumes are separated by screen, like on Japanese and Chinese systems.

Another way to deal with heat is to decrease the amount of heat generated in the system . Significant amount comes from breaking system. Regenerative breaking (return of electricity to the line during breaking) reduces heat dissipation. This is also being implemented, and obviously will take years.


----------



## coth

Current status on west APL extension
made by обыватель @mymetro.ru



South LDL extension
March 16, made by Martin Sqare


----------



## anm

Moscow metro development (1935-2002)










http://www.karta-metro.ru/map/1935-2002.php




and another link, where you have to use slide bar to move in time:

http://metro.deeptext.ru/


----------



## JoKo65

Not all lanes are in tunnels:


----------



## coth

Updates:

Line 3, APL. West extension, October 2009


Volokolamskaya

25.03.2009
from metroworld.ruz.net










































































Mitino

27.03.2009
taken by обыватель @mymetro.ru












Line 8, KalL. East extension, 2010-2011

Novokosino

28.03.2009
taken by Сергей SN @mymetro.ru






Line 10, LDL. South extension, 2010


Borisovo

28.03.2009
taken by Егор64 @mymetro.ru











Shipilovskaya

28.03.2009
taken by METROMAN525 @mymetro.ru


----------



## coth

News:

Renderings of Butovskaya Line (L1) northern extension
Scans from MK newspaper

Just usual standard single vault stations.

Bitsevsky Park (with transfer to KRL/7)









Lesoparkovaya


----------



## Shezan

those stations are a classic beauty


----------



## anm

posted by coth in thead about u/c stations, but it really belongs here as it is a renovation of an old classic 



coth said:


> Elektrozavodskaya (APL, 3) has been reopened after reconstruction.
> 
> several shots from russos
> 
> http://russos.livejournal.com/510936.html#cutid2


----------



## anm

EMP said:


> Stations looks brilliant just one think which I have noticed is in some of the pics posted above it appears as if the stations are not designed in eco-friendly way.There is simply no need for so many lights, in fact it just adds on to the electric bill and also harm the environment.....Apart from that I love the architecture of the station especially carvings on the wall.....


The name of the station, Elektrozavodskaja, means "electric plant". Electric llignt has been the major theme of the design of this station.

Hearing that there is too much light at this station is at least a lovely deviation from the opposite "Moscow metro is dark and gloomy".


----------



## iampuking

How come the platform tunnels look blue when viewed from the central hall?


----------



## anm

I see at least one source of blue light - the strip on the floor; it flashes blue when train is approaching.


----------



## coth

News:


Butovskaya Line (L1) northern extension, 2013

Two stations, 92 meters long. Situated on south of Moscow.

Lesoparkovaya




















Bitsevsky Park


----------



## coth

VGTRK Soviet Empire: The Metro.

full download
http://kinozal.tv/details.php?id=287839
http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1746661


----------



## coth

In two parts on rutube
4d53dac0ee2a24f80e4ed872addd0df8 38986bf536b3e6b36576974defeb9e30


----------



## coth

Updates:

Line 3, APL. West extension, October 2009


Myakinino

12.04.2009 taken by worg
























































Volokolamskaya

mid april, taken by russos
http://russos.livejournal.com/569635.html#cutid1
























































scroll >>










Mitino

11.04.2009
taken by ТКЛ @mymetro.ru


----------



## JoKo65




----------



## coth

they are withdrawing them from ldl already. to kahl.


----------



## Shezan

like the old classic and the new Stations :cheers:


----------



## JoKo65

coth said:


> they are withdrawing them from ldl already. to kahl.


Sorry, I don't understand. :?


----------



## iampuking

They're being moved from the Lyublinskaya line (lime) to the Kalininskaya line (yellow).


----------



## coth

to Kakhovskaya (11)


----------



## JoKo65

iampuking said:


> They're being moved from the Lyublinskaya line (lime) to the Kalininskaya line (yellow).





coth said:


> to Kakhovskaya (11)


Thanks!


----------



## JoKo65

Nice photo.

Станция метро Воробьёвы горы:









_train-photo.ru_


----------



## JoKo65

Art train:




























Light Metro:









_train-photo.ru_


----------



## JoKo65

> *Moscow Metro commissions picture gallery train*
> 
> On May 13, a train exhibiting 35 replica watercolor paintings by world famous Russian artists specially selected by experts of the State Russian Museum departed from Partizanskaya station of the Moscow Metro.


Images: http://en.rian.ru/photolents/20090514/155011788.html


----------



## coth

Updates:

Line 5, KolL.


Kurskaya
An old entrance was reconstructed. Ground building (exit, hidden by yellow shields) will be opened in September.

shots by Russos
http://russos.livejournal.com/574472.html#cutid1


----------



## K-Lex

Well-done work. Was there the same-color granite on the floor before the reconstruction? IMO, it looks a little bit alien.


----------



## coth

almost the same
http://metro.ru/stations/koltsevaya/kurskaya/


----------



## K-Lex

Rather different. Too much red. Or maybe it's because of newness...


----------



## iampuking

Is Myakinino going to be like Vorobyovy Gory?


----------



## coth

No, it's a surface station located inside of parking building before the bridge. It's being built on private investor money


----------



## coth

APL west extension. 
taken by KVentz @mymetro.ru


Strogino - Volokolamskaya



Volokolamskaya - Pyatnitskaya



Myakinino (2009)



Volokolamskaya (2009)



Mitino (2009)



Pyatnitskaya (2012)


----------



## K-Lex

As far as I remember, Pyatnitskaya will become the second unique station with a curve axis in Russia.


----------



## coth

6th 
Alexandrovsky Sad, Kutuzovskaya, Vystavochnaya, Mezhdunarodnaya, Zyablikovo


----------



## coth

KalL east extension
taken by KVentz @mymetro.ru

Novogireevo - Novokosino (2010-2011)






Novokosino - Lukhmanovskaya (middle future)


----------



## coth

LDL
taken by KVentz @mymetro.ru


North extension

Dostoyevskaya (2010)


Mar'ina Roscha (2010)




South extension

Mar'ino - Zyablikovo


Borisovo (2010-2011)


Shipilovskaya (2010-2011)


Zyablikovo (2010-2011)


----------



## ruslan33

coth said:


> Updates:
> 
> [/IMG]


Why no update pictures of Kurskaya in russian section of ssc Coth ?


----------



## JoKo65

Metrobridge over the Moskva:










Метродепо "Красная Пресня":










Cab of metro car "Rusič":









_parovoz.com_


----------



## coth

A new type of cars will be ready by may 2010. This most probably going to be 81-760/81-761 series - classic ~20m long 4-doors (8 on both sides) cars.

http://www.mosmetro.ru/pages/page_1.php?id_page=56&id_text=1178


----------



## anm

Micrav said:


> Living outside Brussels, I did not use those new trams made in Spain, it looks that seats are plastic with thin layer of sticker. If it so, it is not very nice, if it is a layer of gum, then good (need confirmation). Introduction of wood (even fake) gives warmth in the cars and reduces aggressivity. Yellow bars behind seats can only be designed litke that because there are seats of course. If not, I would design them no that wide. Designer who designed this metro is experienced in public transportation. I believe choices have been weighted. But it is not his best work, definitely!
> 
> And big cat, before criticizing with hot blood, calm down, and read my previous comments! My only intention is to push russian design to the level where it should be. Russians can do much better and already proved it previously.
> 
> So don't misunderstand me, we need great examples of design in Russia to stimulate other good designs and Metro is an icon, sorry those new Metro cars are just "normal".
> 
> See this example, reflecting I believe more the aspirations of Russians, even if it is a luxurious car. If Lada were made with such inspiration and quality, believe me, world would attitude change towards Russia. Recognizing attitude and quality of work. We need a "Wow!" effect, I hope you understand this.


I will not quote pictures...

I think you are seriously misguided, Micrav.

The supercar in the picture screams that the owner has more money than the rest of people. This can not be not philosophy of a public transit system. 

Tranis must be

energy efficient 
spacious
comfortable - (noise level, ventilation, air conditionning when needed, seat position, area of floor realtive to seating area, number and area of the doors relative to car size, etc.)

Design should be practial, durable and should follow function. 

I do not argue that trains should be poor aesthetically. I would only add that I see nothing wrong with traditional design of Moscow trains. Considering that their lifetime is about 40 years, I actually like the continuity of design. I would advocate freezing the design of late 70s as vintage style and make a trademark. Why is that San Francisco can use vintage trams that are clearly 50-60s in design, and nobody seem to mind (or London used vintage busses for years), but Moscow should be changing design of its trains like a petty girl who wants to get a new pair of slippers every week?


----------



## kidrobot

I have to agree the design is crappy and boxy. At least they could have added some LED info panels. I also hate the boring grey/blue colour scheme.
The interior is ok given the number of bums and vandals.
Still, this is a big step forward compared to the older trains.


----------



## edubejar

I like the front (head) very much. The windows could have been more modern-looking. They look like the old stock from the 70s or 80s still running in most Paris Metro lines.


----------



## coth

Updates:

Line 3, APL. West extension, December 2009


Myakinino

early june 2009, taken by russos
http://russos.livejournal.com/580539.html






































Volokolamskaya

late may 2009, taken by russos
http://russos.livejournal.com/578030.html


----------



## JoKo65

Video – "Moscow Metro: world beneath daylight":


----------



## Aokromes

I have seen the full video, nice to see Russos on it


----------



## ♣628.finst

anm said:


> posted by coth in thead about u/c stations, but it really belongs here as it is a renovation of an old classic


This classic was not impressive to me at all--- until I have realised this station once had so many malfunctioned lightings (1995-2000), and now those malfunctioned lightings have all been replaced by functional lightings! 

Well done, Elektrozavodskaya station!


----------



## anm

a few pics from FLICKR by rpa2101


----------



## anm

by mind melter


----------



## anm

by timurdva














































by mamasaurus rex 










by roha0015 










by chirgy 










by chirgy 










by Leszek Golubinski 



















by *Constantine*


----------



## anm

Myakinino June 25 update by russos

http://russos.livejournal.com/585902.html#cutid1


----------



## Belkin

Obviously you can discuss the modernity of Moscow trains in terms of pseudo-patriotism or from the point of view of so-called "civilized" countries - but the matter of fact is that Rusich model has the same Hubner gangways as many others and pretty much european Tamware doors and plastic finishing of cabin and so on.

All the thing is about the design - just look at that:










(Rusich train for Bulgarian capital Sofia)

Just the right colors and other artist stuff you know - and no more "outdated" and "soviet-like" bulls...t


----------



## silicon

^^^^^^^^^^whats the name of the rusich train factory


----------



## coth

Belkin said:


> Just the right colors and other artist stuff you know - and no more "outdated" and "soviet-like" bulls...t


But to note - majority of people prefer Moscow Metro colors over Sofia Metro colors.



silicon said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^whats the name of the rusich train factory


MetroVagonMash of TM Holding
http://www.tmholding.ru/main/catalog/products/3980


----------



## kidrobot

Why won't our metro have the bulgarian colour scheme than?


----------



## JoKo65

Which gauge has Sofia's metro? Same as Moscow's (1520 mm)?


----------



## coth

kidrobot said:


> Why won't our metro have the bulgarian colour scheme than?



because moscow metro brand colors are navy and white (gray). and because small survey showed navy/gray scheme is more popular than yellow/blue and yellow/green


----------



## Tego

Besides the blue train (newest one so far), we (in Bulgaria) also have this:



















...and this:



















Together in one photo (for better comparison hopefully ):










Pictures are available thanks to s_o_kv_v_zp_l_s_o from the Bulgarian Section.


----------



## Kot Behemot

Hey guys! 

At the time I visited Moscow they still haven't introduced Rusich trains. From the pictures U posted I don't see the actual design problem. 
The trains are not fancy, that's for sure, but they look very Russian, robust, tough and spacious... all what Moscow metro actually needs. 
The CAF trains (I hope I'm not wrong) someone posted from Rome, Brussels have rounded handlebars, plumpy train-head and different light and roof (a bit more subtle) which is all just make-up, a mask to say, and metro is in the first place about functionality. They are good trains, but why are they better than Rusich? I don't see some functional flaws in Rusich... if someone does, give it. Also, if someone has reasoned, argumented explanation, give it... 
Rusich looks simple enough to fit any of the Moscow stations estheticaly... 

Personally, if they build a metro in Belgrade one day, I'd have no problem seing Rusich trains there  

Furthermore, de gustibus non est disputandum as the Romans said... "I like" or "I don't like" are just personal preferences, not a material for a debate 


Also, a question. What's happening with Yauza type trains?


----------



## coth

81-740.4/81-741.4 is now in service on Kol'tsevaya line (circle). Within few years all rolling stock on the line will be replaced with this 6-door modification modification. Originally it was supposed to be 5 car (134m) long train, but it's went to service with 4 cars (two 81-740 head cars and two 81-741 intermediate cars, 108m). At the moment the line is being operated by 81-714/81-717 6-car trains (115m), very first modification from late 1970's.


Interview with Dmitry Gaev (head of Moscow Metro), made by ТКЛ @mymetro.ru
noise is air conditioning. not really working well atm, but i think it will take some few months to get it working well. the most important is that train is driving))





shots from
http://martin-sqare.livejournal.com/23199.html


----------



## Turnovec

More Rusich trains from Sofia


----------



## ruslan33

coth said:


> But to note - majority of people prefer Moscow Metro colors over Sofia Metro colors.
> 
> 
> 
> MetroVagonMash of TM Holding
> http://www.tmholding.ru/main/catalog/products/3980












What happend with those trains ? I saw them few years ago on test run in Moscow metro. Will Moscow metro buy them in future ?


----------



## Shmack

ruslan33 said:


> What happend with those trains ? I saw them few years ago on test run in Moscow metro. Will Moscow metro buy them in future ?


As far as i know they are no longer produced, but i could be mistaken. I've just read that Moscow metro said they won't buy them.
Several trains of this type are still used on Lyublinskaya and Kakhovskaya lines though.


----------



## coth

81-72x (A and .1 modifications) series were in serial production in 1994-2003. All of them gone to LDL (10). Now they are in service on KahL (11). Since 2003 Moscow Metro is buying 81-71x and 81-74x series.


----------



## Ultramatic

Very nice rolling stock.


----------



## Shmack

OK, here is the map of Moscow subway of my own. It's not a masterpiece of course, i've made it several weeks ago for myself in kinda 
London tube style cause i think it's a bit more handy and simple than that of Moscow Metro. Currently i'm workin on another map which 
would be more detailed, accurate, and with railway lines on it.


----------



## coth

Updates:

Line 3, APL. West extension, December 2009


Myakinino, Volokolamskaya, Mitino

late july 2009, taken by russos
http://russos.livejournal.com/597043.html

Mitino entrance









Mitino station


















Between Mitino and Volokolamskaya









Volokolamskaya









Metro bridge between Volokolamskaya and Myakinino




































Myakinino


















Between Myakinino and Strogino


----------



## coth

Updates:

Line 3, APL. West extension, December 2009


Mitino

late august 2009, taken by russos
http://russos.livejournal.com/608789.html





































































































Volokolamskaya

late august 2009, taken by russos
http://russos.livejournal.com/608789.html





























Myakinino

28 august 2009
taken by урга @mymetro.ru








New:

Line 2, ZL. 2011


Technopark
Renderings. A new surface station planned on line 2 between Kolomenskaya and Avtozavodskaya


----------



## coth

Updates:

Line 3, APL. West extension, December 2009


Mitino

21 september 2009, taken by Quantum REX
http://metroblog.ru/post/2477/





























Volokolamskaya

21 september 2009, taken by Quantum REX
http://metroblog.ru/post/2477/

















































Myakinino

21 september 2009, taken by Quantum REX
http://metroblog.ru/post/2477/


----------



## coth

Serpukhovsky radius is being upgraded to new turnstiles. UT-2009 series.

Last weekend they were installed on my station.

Shots from official blog
http://mosmetro.livejournal.com/119720.html

Upgrade schedule
http://mosmetro.livejournal.com/119346.html


----------



## Andrew

I have a feeling that even if the Metro was the only thing to see in Moscow it would be worth a visit. I really hope I can get a chance to see this city one day.


----------



## ainttelling

Vote please:

Kiyevskaya
Arbatskaya
Mayakovskaya
Komsomolskaya
Elektrozavodskaya


----------



## warden987

As I see now there is a huge difference between The Moscow metro and other metros and subways in the world.

There are almost no those boring advertisements on the walls as is the case in other countries.But there is another thing. To say the truth, if Moscw metro administration allowed much space for advertising in its stations, it would bring a bigger revenue for them. With a bigger revenue they would be able to modernise its rolling stock at a quicker pace.


----------



## anm

Historic stations are not compatible with advertisement. There are about 55-60 such stations out of >170 total. The rest have some advertisement, as well as the escalator shafts. There are also ads inside trains. Just browse the thread. You can see ads in one of the pics above too.





































I am not particularly happy about this one:


----------



## Minato ku

anm said:


> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/63/191497871_b7fe23c13d_b.jpg


Why the price is in €uro in one of the advert in this picture :?


----------



## coth

This seems to be an advertisement of travel agency. If it's the EU tour - there is nothing strange.


----------



## dwdwone

The photos, especially those by Timurdva, are awesome. They remind me of one of the main reasons I love metros so much. For something so covered and deep underground, they are truly full of life.

So, a burning question. Does the Moscow secret subway really exist?


----------



## Alargule

^^ Well, if anyone (besides the ex-Soviet leaders who built and maybe used it) knew, it wouldn't be _secret_ anymore, right?


----------



## anm

pics from parovoz.com

http://transit.parovoz.com/muralist...=0&REGION=RU77&TAKENON=&DESCR=&AUTHOR=&MONTH=

Vladislav Prudnikov, 2005





































Юрий Кондратьев, 2005



























Митра, 2006









Сергей Нестеров, 2006










Максимов Юрий, 2006









Грохотайло И., 2006









Дмитрий Чистяков, 2006









Максимов Юрий, 2006









Юрий Кондратьев, 2006









Vladislav Prudnikov, 2006


















Юрий Кондратьев , 2006


----------



## ainttelling

One more station is up for vote:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=973790


----------



## anm

from www/parovoz.com

http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista/pg_view.php?ID=2252&LNG=RU

Конов А. 









Папараццо










Фантом









Бекиров И. 









Кожуховский А.









Михайлов Виктор









AvAst 









Максимов Юрий 









Казимирчик И.









Vladislav Prudnikov |









Stas 









Stas









Сергей Нестеров 









Сергей Нестеров









Сергей Нестеров









Максимов Юрий









Partizan


----------



## anm

dwdwone said:


> The photos, especially those by Timurdva, are awesome. They remind me of one of the main reasons I love metros so much. For something so covered and deep underground, they are truly full of life.
> 
> So, a burning question. Does the Moscow secret subway really exist?


I am sure there is some secret undeground network, but we do not know much precisely because it is secret  


if you can read in Russian:

http://metro.molot.ru/fact_metro2.shtml

http://www.metro.ru/metro2/

if not, bottom line: secret network of tunnels and bunkers exists, but it is not metro in conventional sense


----------



## bayviews

anm said:


> I am sure there is some secret undeground network, but we do not know much precisely because it is secret



There are rumors that the Washington DC Metro also has secret tunnels.


----------



## dwdwone

anm said:


> I am sure there is some secret undeground network, but we do not know much precisely because it is secret
> 
> 
> if you can read in Russian:
> 
> http://metro.molot.ru/fact_metro2.shtml
> 
> http://www.metro.ru/metro2/
> 
> if not, bottom line: secret network of tunnels and bunkers exists, but it is not metro in conventional sense


What do you mean not in the conventional sense? Because people don't travel on it, or because it uses a different gauge?


----------



## KhunWasut

The Russians have really great metro systems! I visited there once, and both Moscow and St. Petersburg Metro are so spectacular! The systems were fast, cheap, and very reliable! But it was really crowded in peak times, especially in Moscow.  (I forgot about the old Chicago 'L')


----------



## iampuking

MareCar said:


> Excuse me, but what is "two levels of freedom of mechanical movement"? These doors are just as quick, safe and reliable as the ones on the old cars and work exactly the same way and I am sure they work no other than the ones on russian metro, how do you know which ones have one level and which ones have 2 levels of mechanical freedom of movement?. Munich may be not as big a city as moscow, but when the subway cars are full and the platform is full, it doesnt matter how many people there live, when the subways are crammed its the same, and the needs are the same: transport the masses of people.


By two levels of freedom of mechanical movement I think he/she means that the doors open out, and then slide along. As opposed to simply sliding along. The former are called "plug type" doors.


----------



## MareCar

The doors in Munich only slide open without that annoyingly slow opening-out process, and the button reacts really fast, much faster than the slow S-Bahn one where you need to wait for approx. 1-5 seconds to get out after the train has stopped, these on the U-Bahn open instantly, just as quick as the old manual doors and you only need 1 second to get out, they are also wider than the doors on the old trains so that passenger change happens more quickly. I can compare it because we only have a few (18) new trains in use and the majority are still the old ones.
And stil no one could tell me that high passenger capacity would wear them out, its not like more passengers do anything to doors that less passengers dont.

/Edit:

Proof for the part with the windows from my previous post:

"122.
Inside. These were the nicest looking metro trains I have seen. I love the fact that they have really large windows







"

from here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39564308&postcount=20

Win. :cheers: :lol:


----------



## coth

MareCar said:


> Can you read? I said "I don't *see*", technical details are nothing you can "see". Except for that, technical details are out of the question as I am talking about the aesthetical aspects and practical physical features of industrial design. The waggons in the renders are not walk-through, the side windows are the same as in the old ones, the doors are the same. I wouldn't call it a new train but maybe a facelift and modernization if they really used a new power pack and transmission etc..
> 
> I was hoping to see something on the same level as this
> http://www.muenchnerubahn.de/bild/gross/c_607_2.jpg


This more looks like a tram, not like a heavy metro. And there is nothing special inside, expect the fact its interior is absolutely inefficient.

Moscow Metro trains are among most reliable, efficient, fastest and safe. It's not a toy, it's a true heavy metro train.


----------



## coth

iampuking said:


> By two levels of freedom of mechanical movement I think he/she means that the doors open out, and then slide along. As opposed to simply sliding along. The former are called "plug type" doors.


Not sure he was talking about it. 81-74x and 81-76x series have sliding doors.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

coth said:


> This more looks like a tram, not like a heavy metro. And there is nothing special inside, expect the fact its interior is absolutely inefficient.
> 
> Moscow Metro trains are among most reliable, efficient, fastest and safe. It's not a toy, it's a true heavy metro train.


So you think it's impossible to make a "true heavy metro" train look good?

And the carriages should be walk-through, especially considering the large amount of people because that helps to distribute the mass of people more evenly.


----------



## Rail_Serbia

^^ Walking - through isn`t technicaly best solution. With 1 module vehicle you have the highest freedom for combinations. With one long vehicle - one transport unit, there is no flexibility for making trains. In subway, walking - through is unimportant and uncomfortable for other passengers in rush hours. The best useful solution for metro trains is 2-3 modules vehicles, and they are the most used. 

When there is demage on one vehicle, you don`t need to put out of service all train, only part. Suburban and interurban trains are diferent, they are more comfortable, for long traveling, they don`t have station ticket control.

By technic, Moscow metro is best, or one of the best in the world. The philosophy in technic sciences in Russia is diferent then in Europe and America. In the Russia there is higher respect to cnowledge of other (lessen cnowledge envy), and lessen looking to cnowledge like goods market. If you know Russian (I understand it in reading, but I don`t know to write), you can find a lot of very good technical literary, open just on internet, something that is on the west "industrial secret". That isn`t only on internet, that is in real. On the other hand, working for customers and trade market is much lessen developed then on west. Same problem have the most of east European countries. One of them is Serbia, but Russia HAVE high technology and high profesional staff in technical sciences, and Serbia don`t have it.


----------



## alekssa1

MareCar said:


> These were the nicest looking metro trains I have seen. I love the fact that they have really large windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> from here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39564308&postcount=20



This looks like a toy for the city of medium scale, where most of people prefer cars and some also use metro, by chance  The capacity of this wagon is just not enough... In Moscow wagons there MUST HAVE wide spaces for people to stand there


----------



## warden987

Rail_Serbia said:


> ^^ Walking - through isn`t technicaly best solution. With 1 module vehicle you have the highest freedom for combinations. With one long vehicle - one transport unit, there is no flexibility for making trains. In subway, walking - through is unimportant and uncomfortable for other passengers in rush hours. The best useful solution for metro trains is 2-3 modules vehicles, and they are the most used.
> 
> When there is demage on one vehicle, you don`t need to put out of service all train, only part. Suburban and interurban trains are diferent, they are more comfortable, for long traveling, they don`t have station ticket control.
> 
> By technic, Moscow metro is best, or one of the best in the world. The philosophy in technic sciences in Russia is diferent then in Europe and America. In the Russia there is higher respect to cnowledge of other (lessen cnowledge envy), and lessen looking to cnowledge like goods market. If you know Russian (I understand it in reading, but I don`t know to write), you can find a lot of very good technical literary, open just on internet, something that is on the west "industrial secret". That isn`t only on internet, that is in real. On the other hand, working for customers and trade market is much lessen developed then on west. Same problem have the most of east European countries. One of them is Serbia, but Russia HAVE high technology and high profesional staff in technical sciences, and Serbia don`t have it.



man, I do appreciate your sympathy towards Russia and learning the Russian language, but you should also improve your English skills a bit.


----------



## MareCar

coth said:


> This more looks like a tram, not like a heavy metro.


Because it has a modern design? A "heavy metro" doesn't need to be a box nor does "heavy" equal ugly or the inability to look good, how the front and back end look like is irrelevant to the vehicles functioniality, as is the look of the vehicle's body. The vehicle is actually bigger than the moscow metro trains by being wider than the Rusich by 20cm, hence there is place to put more seats in by placing them next to each other as they will not decrease standing capacity by that much and the standing capacity is increased where there are no seats, the speed is the same or higher, the power of the engine is higher, the space, the capacity is slightly lower but that is due to the internal placement of the seats and is decided by the customer and has nothing to do with what I'm saying, which is that the vehicles could look better and be more comfortable and functional for the passenger without decreasing capacity. Also the trains in munich are fully automatic and wouldn't even require a driver but still have one, he just pushes a button when the doors are closed to let the train start, and it drives to the next station and brakes by itself. The practical speed between two trains is 150sec, but 90sec would be technically possible.



> And there is nothing special inside


The trains look way better on the inside, there are places to lean your butt on when you stand next to the door, the seats are comfortable, the lighting is muuuch better, the feeling of safety is higher (you don't ride blind and feel like in a freight car but have large windows and can see all the way through the train to the front) and there are a lot of oppurtunities to hold when you stand.




> expect the fact its interior is absolutely inefficient.


Yeah, you know that from, what? Looking at the pictures? I am riding that train in worst conditions, packed to the max on the inside with stations full of people (and japanese people, who don't wait for the others to exit before entering the train but force their way inside and block the way and stop the whole process), the passenger swap happens quick and more efficient than in the old trains and just as quick as in other metro trains I had a ride in, there is more standing space at the entrances. But, as I already said, the internal distribution of seats is up to the customer, the fact that the customer of these trains decided for a distribution that wouldn give higher seating but lower standing capacity and wouldn't give moscow the highest possible capacity, which it needs, doesn't mean that the train is not good, I am talking about ergonomics and modern design, which really wouldn't hamper the capacity or functionality of the metro in moscow.



> Moscow Metro trains are among most reliable, efficient, fastest and safe. It's not a toy, it's a true heavy metro train.


How do you think this is a toy, unreliable, unefficient, not safe and not fast? It is a true heavy metro train, it is just designed to be more pleasing to the passenger and give him a better feeling of security. It is rugged and very stable and feels better when riding than the old trains. It has a power output of 24x100kW while the Moscow metro trains have only 4x115 kW, even the old trains in Munich had 4x195. 

Since your impression of it "looking like a tram" or being a toy can come from only seeing it next to the station, here is how it looks like in full view and next to the old trains which are similar to the ones in moscow but just wider (2,9m compared to moscows 2,7m):


























There is plenty of standing space through the walk-through capability:









Following your logic, compared to that, the Rusich looks like a tram to me, narrow, small doors....









What I am trying to show you is, a heavy metro train doesn't need to be unmodern, the passengers will appreciate it if the metro looks and feels better and nicer and that would also attract people who otherwise wouldn't like to ride it. And the exterior and interior design does not decrease the capabilities of a heavy metro train, quite the contrary. By sticking to the same old train design and not changing anything but the mask and the technical parts instead of introducing new things like wider doors, better ergonomics etc., the trains will always be limited to the capabilities of the old ones without getting any better. Like I already said, I don't wish them bad, I wish metrowagonmash and the moscow metro to be successful, and that needs innovation.


----------



## coth

Rebasepoiss said:


> So you think it's impossible to make a "true heavy metro" train look good?
> 
> And the carriages should be walk-through, especially considering the large amount of people because that helps to distribute the mass of people more evenly.


walkthrough trains are not good in peak hours. additionally they are not safe when fire. 

it won't help to distribute the mass of passengers simply because most of passengers prefer to stay at doors. and 81-74x series looks good enough, at least inside. the only difference from small nice systems is that it doesn't have rounded elements.


----------



## MareCar

Rail_Serbia said:


> ^^ Walking - through isn`t technicaly best solution. With 1 module vehicle you have the highest freedom for combinations. With one long vehicle - one transport unit, there is no flexibility for making trains.


That is true, that is the down side, but when a city only needs long trains and also has older trains, it can fill the needs for short trains with the old models. The new ones can also be shortened, but it has to be done in the garage and can not be done by simply unhooking them at the end station.



> In subway, walking - through is unimportant and uncomfortable for other passengers in rush hours. The best useful solution for metro trains is 2-3 modules vehicles, and they are the most used.


No, just not true. Walking through is good to distribute the masses of people, most people enter trains on the front and last end, if you have seperated wagons (like munichs old ones for example) these will be full but the ones in the middle could still take all the people that don't fit in and have to wait, with walk through capability everyone who enters in the back can move along and everyone gets in. Experienced it first hand. And often people who just barely made it to the train have to get in on one end even if they would want to enter in the middle, that way they can redistribute themselves to the middle and make space for new passengers in the back and fron end of the train. When it comes to the point that it would be uncomfortable for the other passengers, the train would be full and thus they could not move. People only move when there is enough space to walk through.



> When there is demage on one vehicle, you don`t need to put out of service all train, only part.


When there is damage the vehicle goes into the garage, and in the garage they can unhook the train and make it shorter or put it on a different train.



> By technic, Moscow metro is best, or one of the best in the world. The philosophy in technic sciences in Russia is diferent then in Europe and America. [...] On the other hand, working for customers and trade market is much lessen developed then on west.


That's what I am talking about and what I find sad, the Russian engineers can surely make great trains, and I never said they are bad, but they don't give much about the passenger comfort (who is technically their customer) and that's what I am criticizing. All I wanted to show was that metro trains can look good and have improved functionality in design (from the side, the body, the interior etc).


----------



## coth

MareCar said:


> Following your logic, compared to that, the Rusich looks like a tram to me, narrow, small doors....


With one exception - it's a lot wider and a lot taller, simply a lot bigger than your train. And this series were designed for light metro with smaller capacity and smaller radius in curves (FL/3 and BL/l1). It's got a 30-meter long two sectional car with an ability to walk through coupled sections. But as there is still no new traditional rolling stock APL (line 4) has got it as well. KolL (line 5) will be also replaced with 81-740/81-741. Since middle 2009 there are only .4 modifications with increased number of doors (so as with increased space of accumulating area) are being produced for traditional lines.

81-76x series were developed in two versions - with full walkthrough trains and without. Which version was selected to production is still not announced.




MareCar said:


> No, just not true. Walking through is good to distribute the masses of people, most people enter trains on the front and last end, if you have seperated wagons (like munichs old ones for example) these will be full but the ones in the middle could still take all the people that don't fit in and have to wait, with walk through capability everyone who enters in the back can move along and everyone gets in. Experienced it first hand. And often people who just barely made it to the train have to get in on one end even if they would want to enter in the middle, that way they can redistribute themselves to the middle and make space for new passengers in the back and fron end of the train. When it comes to the point that it would be uncomfortable for the other passengers, the train would be full and thus they could not move. People only move when there is enough space to walk through.
> 
> That's what I am talking about and what I find sad, the Russian engineers can surely make great trains, and I never said they are bad, but they don't give much about the passenger comfort (who is technically their customer) and that's what I am criticizing. All I wanted to show was that metro trains can look good and have improved functionality in design (from the side, the body, the interior etc).


That's not the truth actually. People don't need to move between doors. In peak hours it will be a collision of masses rather than distribution.

The main reason why Moscow was not making walkthrough trains is fire safety. Moscow metro is almost fully underground, so smoke from large fire can quickly kill thousands of passengers. But since late 1990's Moscow metro cars are being equipped with antifire system. This make possible to make walkthrough trains. 81-74x series were first, but partially.


Speaking about design. Look at all major metro systems. Among all of them only London Underground has got nicely designed exterior of trains. And tube trains only until this year. Look at Tokyo metros, Paris, Madrid, Seoul, Shanghai etc. Among them Moscow's 81-74x and 81-76x series doing well. Interior is fully up-to-date. It's just efficient, reliable and made to be quickly replaced in case of being broken. And the design is not the goal of 81-76x. The goal is to make a new set of traditional cars with new chassis and all other new technical stuffing as quickly as possible.



MareCar said:


> There is plenty of standing space through the walk-through capability:


now compare the space between seats


----------



## ranieri

*styles*

Styles and styling of machines (cars, buses, trains, planes, etc.) can be a very personal experience. The Russian rolling stock pictured here is very clean and looks good to me. I live neat Philadelphia and New York City. I also live near New Jersey where PATH operates. PATH trains are new and stylish with their bright blue accents. Philly has some interesting subway cars with their rooftop air conditioners. My main focus is on how plain and boring New York's subway cars look compared to near any system world-wide. I admire New York's very old and original designs much more. When the Brooklyn Rapid Transit was in business, they had many experimental types running that were beautiful. I am always searching for images of systems from around the globe for comparisons. Thank you for posting tyhem here.


----------



## MareCar

coth said:


> With one exception - it's a lot wider and a lot taller, simply a lot bigger than your train.


See, that's just not true, and I already mentioned that in my previous post, so you haven't even read my post. The Rusich (and all moscow metro trains) is 2,7m, "my" train (which was just an example for a modern looking train) is 2,9m wide, so it is wider than the Rusich, which equals more space for passengers. Height of the Rusich is 3,57 while "mine" is 3,55, so there is absolutely no advantage in that as the 2cm's more headspace won't give the Rusich anything ( and you can't store people on each other, so you can even make it 50cm higher it wouldn't change a thing), while the width of "my" train gives it more passenger space. It is a heavy metro train that is designed to look modern and better, and not a Light Rail Train what you are trying to make it up to be just because you have absolutely no argument against my point, that the Russian Metro Manufacturers have failed in modernizing their train and that could cost them markets. 
As I said, it is bigger than the Rusich and the Rusich looks like a Tram or LRT in comparison, to go by your abating discussion style... 



> That's not the truth actually. People don't need to move between doors.


They do. I am the "people", and I want to move between sections of the train, I always wanted even before we hade walk-through trains. It is helpful if I don't manage to get in where I need to, I can just walk from the end to the front if the exit I need is on the front of the station where I go and save some time. Don't you tell me what I want and don't want.

See, you just gave me a perfect example of what is wrong with Russian production attitude. Instead of listening to people to hear what they want, you think that you can tell them what they need and not need.



> In peak hours it will be a collision of masses rather than distribution.


In peak hours there is no space to walk and nobody will attempt to walk, and especially not masses. In other hours it helps to redistribute not only the pessengers in the train and make up more space and use the space on the train more efficiently, it also helps not produce a "collission of masses" when the people who exit the back all want to exit the station on the front stairwell. And last but not least, it increases passenger comfort, which is important.



> The main reason why Moscow was not making walkthrough trains is fire safety. Moscow metro is almost fully underground, so smoke from large fire can quickly kill thousands of passengers. But since late 1990's Moscow metro cars are being equipped with antifire system. This make possible to make walkthrough trains. 81-74x series were first, but partially.


Don't you think that a small fire on one wagon would smoke out the one wagon much quicker than a whole train where the smoke can move and has to fill out a lot more space and thus can secure important seconds which would decide between life and death? That basically sacrifices one wagon full of people.

And, don't you have fire extinguishers on your trains? We have 1 per wagon.



> Speaking about design. Look at all major metro systems. Among all of them only London Underground has got nicely designed exterior of trains. And tube trains only until this year. Look at Tokyo metros, Paris, Madrid, Seoul, Shanghai etc. Among them Moscow's 81-74x and 81-76x series doing well. Interior is fully up-to-date. It's just efficient, reliable and made to be quickly replaced in case of being broken. And the design is not the goal of 81-76x. The goal is to make a new set of traditional cars with new chassis and all other new technical stuffing as quickly as possible.


I don't mean that it has to be fully new hyper-modern design, but wider doors, a bit bigger windows, nicer ceiling and lighting would do a lot.




> now compare the space between seats


Yes, two hints: 

First, look at the guys legs, then imagine someone sitting opposite of him, and then imagine the both lines being full of people. Now you compare the space between the seats, not so much difference anymore, is it?
Second, the train is 2,9 and the russian one 2,7, so it is wider. Look at the walkthrough area, and compare, it has just as much "body" from the outer wall to the walkthrough hole as the russian one, yet it is wider, so the walkthrough area on "my" train is almost as wide as your trains standing area including half a seat on each side. Now compare the place between seats with the walkthrough area, you'll see that there is enoug space and keep in mind the relation between the two trains, and you'll see that there is only a little less standing space between seats when the trains are full as there is one a full moscow metro train. Your train looks nice and spacious when its empty, but when it's full the advantage is gone and the standing space is just a bit bigger.

But all that's not really important as you are trying to derail my initial point, which i repeated more than 5 times and which you obviously have no argument against, which is understandable as there is no argument against innovation but your pride will still not allow you to accept that fact, onto something that I already adressed, which is that the seating disposition is up to the customer. And the passengers in munich wanted to keep more comfortable 4x4 seats instead of all side-seating only

Example:



















And btw, I like the look of the newer Russian trains, I have just wished for a little more innovation interior and exterior wise.


----------



## coth

MareCar said:


> Don't you think that a small fire on one wagon would smoke out the one wagon much quicker than a whole train where the smoke can move and has to fill out a lot more space and thus can secure important seconds which would decide between life and death? That basically sacrifices one wagon full of people.
> 
> And, don't you have fire extinguishers on your trains? We have 1 per wagon.


Not much quicker. Almost the same, with exception smoke won't go outside the cars for minutes.


1 or even 4 extinguishers per car is absolutely useless. 
http://www.nytimes.com/1995/10/30/world/subway-fire-kills-300-in-caucasus-capital.html
http://metro.molot.ru/crash_pav.shtml
this even happened when train was stopped on the station
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daegu_subway_fire


Only automatic anti fire/smoke system can prevent such an outcomes. In this case Moscow Metro is most safe now.




MareCar said:


> They do. I am the "people", and I want to move between sections of the train, I always wanted even before we hade walk-through trains. It is helpful if I don't manage to get in where I need to, I can just walk from the end to the front if the exit I need is on the front of the station where I go and save some time. Don't you tell me what I want and don't want.
> 
> See, you just gave me a perfect example of what is wrong with Russian production attitude. Instead of listening to people to hear what they want, you think that you can tell them what they need and not need.
> 
> I don't mean that it has to be fully new hyper-modern design, but wider doors, a bit bigger windows, nicer ceiling and lighting would do a lot.


You do "people" who reject to understand - Moscow metro cars are being made for very large scale passenger transportation. Not just for a check.

And doors are wide enough. Windows fits all the available space between doors. Lightning is good enough. Only latest cars produced in past months have overbrighted white light. Older cars have a very perfect warm light, just like on photo.


----------



## soloveich

i like the old design better. though they could improve the interior...


----------



## Aokromes

MareCar said:


> But all that's not really important as you are trying to derail my initial point, which i repeated more than 5 times and which you obviously have no argument against, which is understandable as there is no argument against innovation but your pride will still not allow you to accept that fact, onto something that I already adressed, which is that the seating disposition is up to the customer. And the passengers in munich wanted to keep more comfortable 4x4 seats instead of all side-seating only


The more seats the less persons/train, if the metro at Moscow is already overload with trains ever 90s on top hour what they need to do make paralel metro lines? put more trains on already full lines?
Compare one intercity bus of 63 seats with one urban bus carring 95.
Also urban transports usualy are for short travels, where you can go few kms without need of a seat.


----------



## MareCar

Aokromes said:


> The more seats the less persons/train, if the metro at Moscow is already overload with trains ever 90s on top hour what they need to do make paralel metro lines? put more trains on already full lines?
> Compare one intercity bus of 63 seats with one urban bus carring 95.
> Also urban transports usualy are for short travels, where you can go few kms without need of a seat.


The important part of my post, again, read.

"But all that's not really important as you are trying to derail my initial point, which i repeated more than 5 times[...], onto something that I already adressed, which is that the seating disposition is up to the customer. And the passengers in munich wanted to keep more comfortable 4x4 seats instead of all side-seating only"

See, the seating has absolutely NOTHING to do with what I said, why I posted the pictures or what the point I was trying to make was. I posted them to show design and interior quality. That's all. And you keep jumping about how seating configurations don't fit the moscow metro, like that was the point of my post.




coth said:


> Not much quicker. Almost the same, with exception smoke won't go outside the cars for minutes.


I don't understand the last part what you said, but the first part about "not much quicker" sounds not right. If a fire produces, lets just say, 5 cubic meters of smoke per second, and the wagon has a total of 150 cubic meters, then it will be smoked out complely in 30seconds, killing everybody inside, but if the wagon is openly connected to other wagons, the smoke won't stay in that one wagon but distribute on the ceiling into nearby wagons, so after 30seconds, the concentration of smoke in that particular wagon will be lower than if it was closed, and that could save people's lives. Understand what I mean?



> 1 or even 4 extinguishers per car is absolutely useless.


No, if a seat or trash can catches fire, an extinguisher will be good first-aid to put the fire out or supress it enough to get the people to safety and keep the fire from spreading out. But not if someone makes an attack, that's sure.



> Only automatic anti fire/smoke system can prevent such an outcomes. In this case Moscow Metro is most safe now.


That's good, do you know how they work? I mean they can't just release oxygen killing gas as that would also kill people, no? Do they have some better system?


----------



## MareCar

doublepost


----------



## coth

*Moscow Metro: New APL extension*

After 15 years of wating APL (line 3, navy color) is finally coming to Mitino district. One more station, Pyatnitskaya, is planned to be built in next two years.

Should be opened tomorrow, expanding system route length to over 298km.


shots taken by russos today and yesterday.
http://russos.livejournal.com/650859.html
http://russos.livejournal.com/650626.html
http://russos.livejournal.com/650151.html
http://russos.livejournal.com/649853.html

Mitino
Located in the center of the district. A single-vault station, very typical in modern times.

station itself


















entrance


















russos' shots in the entrance











Volokolamskaya

station with a one of architects
aleksandr orlov



























entrance



























few days ago



















Myakinino
First station in Moscow province. Built on private money in the parking building of Crocus complex (europe's largest expo center, just opened europe's largest concert hall, several malls and several office buildings. a skyscraper cluster is also planned) just in a year. It's still far away from completion. Most of cladding is temporal. Moscow metro expect investor will finish the project in approved version.

station




































entrance
not finished yet, but expected to be finished during the night.




























yesterday


















future entrance









the bridge, obviously will be closed in first days.












miscellaneous 

in tunnels


















a new smart card validator. just as a reminder - moscow metro is a driven system for contactless technologies. was first in europe to use smart cards and first major metro system to run fully contactless. for a long time it also operates on wifi.









an updated revision of UT-2009 turnstiles with display. there was UT-2000 revision with display installed on one or two stations, but idea was later cancelled. now there is display again, but on UT-2009. 









an updated map


----------



## C-Carter

those stations looks very stunning! congratulations!!


----------



## coth

MareCar said:


> The important part of my post, again, read.
> 
> "But all that's not really important as you are trying to derail my initial point, which i repeated more than 5 times[...], onto something that I already adressed, which is that the seating disposition is up to the customer. And the passengers in munich wanted to keep more comfortable 4x4 seats instead of all side-seating only"
> 
> See, the seating has absolutely NOTHING to do with what I said, why I posted the pictures or what the point I was trying to make was. I posted them to show design and interior quality. That's all. And you keep jumping about how seating configurations don't fit the moscow metro, like that was the point of my post.


The guy on the shots is obviously very tall - 185cm+. But the point wasn't only about 4 rows seats. In 2 rows configuration you showed 4 standing places are occupied by rounding narrowing rows. This is also unacceptable. Moreover, in refurbished Em series there are no seats at the beginning of the each car at all (expanded area in removed cab). They have 6 less seats than 81-71x series. .1 modification of 81-72x series have 12 less seats - no seats on both sides of the car at all - only accumulation area.






MareCar said:


> I don't understand the last part what you said, but the first part about "not much quicker" sounds not right. If a fire produces, lets just say, 5 cubic meters of smoke per second, and the wagon has a total of 150 cubic meters, then it will be smoked out complely in 30seconds, killing everybody inside, but if the wagon is openly connected to other wagons, the smoke won't stay in that one wagon but distribute on the ceiling into nearby wagons, so after 30seconds, the concentration of smoke in that particular wagon will be lower than if it was closed, and that could save people's lives. Understand what I mean?


I mean the smoke enough to kill people will fit the car even before will go outside to other cars. 

Also old cars were made of very inflammable elements. So not only the smoke was the problem. Also cars without walkthrough feature are more operable. It takes less time to detach the car to replace it by another. Time is also very important in Moscow metro. But as I said 81-74x series (surface series) was experimental on this. There is the walkthrough area between coupled sections of the cars. The antifire system also unlocks doors between cars. 81-76x series are being made in two versions in the project. The final decision what to get into serial production will be made later. 





MareCar said:


> No, if a seat or trash can catches fire, an extinguisher will be good first-aid to put the fire out or supress it enough to get the people to safety and keep the fire from spreading out. But not if someone makes an attack, that's sure.
> That's good, do you know how they work? I mean they can't just release oxygen killing gas as that would also kill people, no? Do they have some better system?


Sounds good in theory, but it doesn't work on practice. In other way there would be no such disasters. The fire and smoke are usually spreading very fast and not out of exterior. The antifire system detects and extinguishing the fire not only in passenger area, but controls all active elements under the car. It's a powder based system. But don't know what exactly.

There is an article on that. You can translate it with online translation tools.
http://www.mosmetro.ru/pages/page_0.php?id_page=378


----------



## MareCar

coth said:


> The guy on the shots is obviously very tall - 185cm+. But the point wasn't only about 4 rows seats. In 2 rows configuration you showed 4 standing places are occupied by rounding narrowing rows. This is also unacceptable.


Don't you understand English? The distribution, number and placement of the seats IS NOT THE ISSUE.

It's starting to get funny after a while, no word on material, design and all the key points that I criticized, but instead you're winding yourself around the effing seat distribution for the 10th time, even though that was the specific wish of the MVG and has nothing to do with those points. The producer will make you a car without any seats if you want it, or with bunk beds, whatever you request. :nuts:


----------



## coth

Complaining on language is not welcomed here. It's an international forum. If you don't want to understand my English, we can switch to Russian.


And this all comes down to configuration. Your seats are not nicer except one thing - the row is rounded. In all other point they are exactly the same. The wider box underneath seats is used for antifire and heating systems. But this box doesn't make it worse. Each seat is detachable to make it quickly replaceable. But it's also doesn't make it visually worse.


----------



## Aokromes

Amazing stations like allways, any ETA to reach 300 km of lines?  t


----------



## coth

May 2010. LDL central extension.


----------



## Alargule

Still amazing to see that the modern stations are built like underground cathedrals, just like the first ones.

Coth: why do many - if not most - station names in Moscow end with "-skaya"?


----------



## coth

adjective ending
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_grammar#Adjectives


----------



## Rail_Serbia

coth said:


> a new smart card validator. just as a reminder - moscow metro is a driven system for contactless technologies. was first in europe to use smart cards and first major metro system to run fully contactless. for a long time it also operates on wifi.


Is that something like VAL? What means contactless?


----------



## Alargule

"Contactless" just means that there is no direct physical contact between your ticket/smart card and the validating machine at the entrance.


----------



## MareCar

coth said:


> Complaining on language is not welcomed here. It's an international forum. If you don't want to understand my English, we can switch to Russian.
> 
> 
> And this all comes down to configuration. Your seats are not nicer except one thing - the row is rounded. In all other point they are exactly the same. The wider box underneath seats is used for antifire and heating systems. But this box doesn't make it worse. Each seat is detachable to make it quickly replaceable. But it's also doesn't make it visually worse.


After explaining it for the 10th time, I just have to ask that question.

Well I find them nicer as the backrest is higher and the ergonomically shaped, it really is more comfortable to sit in them after a hard day then it is on smaller chairs, but as I already said, that's not the issue, the seating, style of seat, placement of seat, size of seat etc.. is all up to the customer and not the question here. What I was talking about were other features such as lighting, material, ceiling, design (interior and exterior) etc...


----------



## coth

Alargule said:


> "Contactless" just means that there is no direct physical contact between your ticket/smart card and the validating machine at the entrance.


To make it clear. It's not turnstile validator. It's the service validator, where you can check information about your card.


----------



## Alargule

Ah, right. We've got those in Amsterdam now, too


----------



## coth

All 3 stations were opened today, including Myakinino. It was opened without cladding. Just empty walls with a small temporal granite line. Handrails on the bridge were installed just this morning. Staircase was partially finished just minutes before opening. But wasn't fully finished. Lots of service holes in walls. Volokolasmaya and Mitino fully finished. First is very nice, expect lamps.





shots taken by our forumers

Makzer

Myakinino





























Volokolamskaya






































Mitino































and MakZer with a head of Moscow Metro Dmitry Gaev


----------



## coth

.quantum


Myakinino










original project, still planned.














































Mitino

A bunch of officials









Moscow mayor.


----------



## binhai

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## anm

photo by Alexandr Kotomin

http://www.lenta.ru/photo/2009/12/26/mitino/26_Jpg.htm








































































































































































































The last one is not finished yet, we are still waiting to for the final look... although it may not be too different from what we have now. The station was built with funds from private investor, financial crisis may result in simplification of design.


----------



## evian

«СЛАВЯНСКИЙ БУЛЬВАР (станция московского метро).» на Яндекс.Фотках


«СЛАВЯНСКИЙ БУЛЬВАР (станция московского метро).» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ВОЛОКОЛАМСКАЯ в день открытия.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Открытие станции Митино, 26.12.09» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Метро, новые станции» на Яндекс.Фотках

Легкое метро в Бутово


«Легкое метро» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Станция легкого метро "Улица Горчакова". (18 12 09 11)» на Яндекс.Фотках

Станция деловой центр


«Станция метро "Деловой центр", ныне - "Выставочная"» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва. Станция метро "Деловой центр"» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Станция метро "Деловой центр"» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Станция "Деловой центр"» на Яндекс.Фотках
Бесконтактная оплата

«Открытие новых станций Московского метрополитена» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Славянский бульвар» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Новинка московской подземки» на Яндекс.Фотках


«МОСКОВСКОЕ МЕТРО.СТАНЦИЯ "СТРОГИНО"» на Яндекс.Фотках


monorail


«Московский монорельс» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Московский монорельс - станция " улица Академика Королёва"» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Московский монорельс 3» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## HenriqueBSB

These aren't subway stations, these are galleries!


----------



## ruslan33

Alargule said:


> Ah, right. We've got those in Amsterdam now, too


Ov-chipkaart ?


----------



## manrush

Personally, I wish the new metro trains being designed for Piter would also be used for Moscow. IMO, they look better than the Rusich trains.
http://www.vagonmash.ru/en_products-2-4.htm


----------



## soloveich

+1. Rusich trains look horrible


----------



## Filip7370

If You think that this train from the photo is horrible, what would You say about this: http://www.vagonmash.ru/en_products-2-3.htm . O my god...how they can just stick a new plastic, and still horrible front to completely old rest.


----------



## cristof

no ADS?


----------



## coth

Filip7370 said:


> If You think that this train from the photo is horrible, what would You say about this: http://www.vagonmash.ru/en_products-2-3.htm . O my god...how they can just stick a new plastic, and still horrible front to completely old rest.


It's not TM Holding. MVM was never been producing 81-5xx series, but only 81-7xx series. For Warsaw it has 81-714.3 and 81-717.3.

They do what the client tell them to do, not what they want. There is the order from client with all necessary parameters for new cars. 

As of exterior design. Vagonmash is very well known for being bad designers.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

^^ IIRC the Warsaw Metro wanted trains that would work with their existing Russian types. Wikipedia says:


> Initially, all of the trains were Russian built. They first arrived in Warsaw in 1990 as a gift from the USSR, five years prior to the Metro's opening, from Metrovagonmash plant in Mytishchi (near Moscow) (model 81-717.3/714.3 - 10 carriages). Subsequent trains arrived from Saint Petersburg's Yegorov Plant in 1994 (81-572/573 - 32 carriages) and additional 18 81-572.1/573.1 carriages in 1997.
> 
> In 1998, 108 new carriages were ordered from Alstom. These were all delivered by 2005 (24 were produced in Barcelona and the rest in Chorzów). In 2006 additional carriages were ordered from Russia, with deliveries taking place during 2007, to lengthen the existing trains using older Russian carriages.


----------



## coth

@local mods
Moscow has *metro* as well, not subway


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

coth said:


> @local mods
> Moscow has *metro* as well, not subway


what's the differense?


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## flierfy

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> what's the differense?


A subway is a pedestrian subsurface passage. See here:

Kevin H. - Flickr.com


And a metro is a transport system. See here:

fmpgoh - Flickr.com


----------



## Falubaz

It depends. These definitions have more than just one meaning. 
Subway can be just underground passage or metro.
Metro can be transportation means or metropolitan area.

In the most of the cases, subway=metro.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## micro

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> what's the differense?


The name is the difference


----------



## Alargule

Indeed. "What's in a name"...


----------



## JoKo65

micro said:


> The name is the difference


Wrong sign for Cologne! Cologne uses the same sign for it's Stadtbahn Berlin uses for it's U-Bahn. There are no U-Stadtbahn signs in Cologne.


----------



## ainttelling

AlekseyVT said:


> The word "metropoliten" is derived from the word "metropolis" ("capital city"). In Russia, this term is considered as "underground city" alternative "ground city." In other words, the word "subway" or "underground" means the technical functionality, and the word "metro" refers to aesthetic role of underground Palaces for Peoples. For this reason many Muscovites don't like words "subway", "underground" or "Tube". In Moscow this words may be refer to a sewer, but not to the Metropoliten hno: ! There are subways in London, NY or Paris, there is Metro in Moscow!


I agree, but there's no need to get supremacist about it. :bash:


----------



## micro

JoKo65 said:


> Wrong sign for Cologne! Cologne uses the same sign for it's Stadtbahn Berlin uses for it's U-Bahn. There are no U-Stadtbahn signs in Cologne.


Thanks for the hint (though slightly off-topic here, you can also comment on the website itself)! I have corrected that.

EDIT: But in Bonn they have the U-Stadtbahn sign, don't they?


----------



## coth

An approved mid-term and long-term metro development program. Short-term plan should be approved later this year.


Mid-term program.
_click to enlarge_



Long-term program.
_click to enlarge_


----------



## manrush

Is there an ETA on the 81-760/761 trainset?

I look at those maps, then I look at the maps of the T here in Boston. I weep in despair.


----------



## coth

an experimental 3-car trainset should be ready by may


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## ruslan33

coth said:


> Tubing you mean. Then it's the cast iron, not the steel.


yes whatever it is, Metal, iron or steel. The tubing looks rusty and cheap compared to other new metro tubings I have seen U/C.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## ainttelling

Tsvetnoi Bulvar - 1988 - Serpukhovsko-Timiryazevskaya Line - Official Web-Site










Picture's Page | OffWhiteDog | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling

Kuznetsky Most - 1975 - Tagansko-Krasnopresnenskaya Line - Official Web-Site










Picture's Page | OffWhiteDog | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling

Pushkinskaya - 1975 - Tagansko-Krasnopresnenskaya Line - Official Web-Site










Picture's Page | OffWhiteDog | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling

Ploshchad Ilyicha - 1979 - Kalininskaya Line - Official Web-Site










Picture's Page | OffWhiteDog | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling

Next Page:

Futuristic stations are usually associated with Kyiv's and Kharkiv's Metros but there are some in Moscow as well.

Serpukhovskaya - 1983 - Serpukhovsko-Timiryazevskaya Line - Official Web-Site










Picture's Page | OffWhiteDog | Flickr

Sukharevskaya - 1971 - Kaluzhsko-Rizhskaya Line - Official Web-Site










Picture's Page | OffWhiteDog | Flickr

Chkalovskaya - 1995 - Lyublinsko-Dmitrovskaya Line - Official Web-Site










Picture's Page | OffWhiteDog | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling

And for two stations I've made polls:

Mendeleyevskaya - 1988 - Serpukhovsko-Timiryazevskaya Line - Official Web-Site










Picture's Page | OffWhiteDog | Flickr | *Rate This Station*

Barrikadnaya - 1972 - Tagansko-Krasnopresnenskaya Line - Official Web-Site










Picture's Page | OffWhiteDog | Flickr | *Rate This Station*


----------



## Ervin2

Awesome pictures, keep it up.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

This entire thread is truly fascinating. Thank you all for your amazing pics & some of the background history of the system & the various stations.

I would love to ride on the Moscow Metro. It's a true masterpiece.


----------



## city_thing

Comfortably Numb said:


> This entire thread is truly fascinating. Thank you all for your amazing pics & some of the background history of the system & the various stations.
> 
> I would love to ride on the Moscow Metro. It's a true masterpiece.


+1

The Moscow Metro is mind-boggling. 

I was wondering, what new lines/extensions have there been since the fall of communism? I noticed that a few of the stations posted above had been built post-USSR times but they kept the style of the Soviet stations (which is great).


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## coth

Construction updates of the central extension of Lyublinsko-Dmitrovskaya Line (10)
Opening is slated on 15th May 2010.

6nd April 2010 taken by russos
http://russos.livejournal.com/685121.html


Dostoyevskaya



















Mar'yina Roscha













Some news

Telecom has connected Beeline and Megafon into their cables on the circle line. So the line got a 100% of mobile coverage in tunnels by the all Big Three mobile operators (Beeline, MTS and Megafon).


----------



## Ervin2

Thanks for the updates!

Edit: I've seen a lot of people in these pictures wearing camouflage, is the military helping with the construction or something?


----------



## MareCar

I think some workers are just wearing their old uniforms for work, as they are durable and they don't mind if they they get dirty or break/rip. That can be seen in eastern european countries regualry, farmers wear some old military fatigues as well as construction workers etc...it's not about the camouflage


----------



## coth

this is not a millitary uniform. camouflage wearing is just popular and could be bought anywhere. wearing is new, just quickly becomes dirty under the ground.


----------



## coth

Ervin2 said:


> Does anybody know if this subway system makes revenue at all? I'm having difficulty finding this information.
> 
> I know that majority of subway systems in the world run on a deficit, but I wish there was some kind of a list that would rank systems based on how much they make/loose.


it was profitable before the world crisis. became slightly unprofitable in 2008 due to reduced number of passengers, so they have increased prices by 35% in average since 2009. no reports for 2009 released yet.


----------



## ruslan33

coth said:


> Telecom has connected Beeline and Megafon into their cables on the circle line. So the line got a 100% of mobile coverage in tunnels by the all Big Three mobile operators (Beeline, MTS and Megafon).



Full mobile coverage is not a good idea since Terrorists use mobile phones to explode bombs.


----------



## coth

ruslan33 said:


> Full mobile coverage is not a good idea since Terrorists use mobile phones to explode bombs.


It was said they didn't use mobile phones.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## Ervin2

ruslan33 said:


> Full mobile coverage is not a good idea since Terrorists use mobile phones to explode bombs.


Living is not a good idea, because terrorists kill.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Do any of the original Metro trains still exist?


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

A short movie taken at Biblioteka imeni Lenina today:

http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/3735.html

You can see the famous Krasnaya Strela (Red Arrow) operating, with obviously a new car replaced the older one destroyed by terrorist attack.


----------



## miroruse

Unbelievable, amazing metro network! Enjoy looking at the stations I have walked myself through years ago. Keep on creating that incredible art underground!


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## Aokromes

Amazing concert


----------



## dars-dm

A short infographics about first train by Mercator company:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBzxsz9U1X4


----------



## manrush

dars-dm said:


> A short infographics about first train by Mercator company:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBzxsz9U1X4


Wow, those metro cars were ahead of their time.

Was it the first metro system to have such big train cars?

I'm so proud of my country.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

A series of pictures taken on May, 9th (Victory Day).

Kutuzovskaya station built under Khrutchshev.

Фотографии в альбоме «9 мая 2010 года - День Победы» night-city-dream на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]




















09.05.2010.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Very nice photos and concert


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## dwdwone

AlekseyVT said:


> Very short report about excursion for Jean-Paul Gaultier (for Americans - he is French haute couture fashion designer) in the Moscow Metro (night of May 14-15).
> 
> 
> Jean-Paul in the Metro train:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure this isn't Captain Spaulding?


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

A refurbished element of Preobrazhenskaya Ploshchad station (line 1, North-East):


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

10.05.2010.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The history of the Moscow Metro - second stage (1935-1938)*

*To the 75-anniversary of the opening of Moscow Metropolitan,
To the 65-anniversary of the Great Soviet Victory in the WWII*

I keep writing about the history of the Moscow Metropolitan.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Битцевский парк - Старокачаловская по пикетам 4,420 км.

Согласно схеме в разделе строительства длина перегона ДЦ-ПП будет 2,470 км.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"RUMYANTSEVO"*

"Rumyantsevo" is a future southwestern terminal station of the Line 1 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located in the village of Rumyantsevo near the Kiev Highway, in the Moskovsky Settlement, Novomoskovsky Administrative Okrug. "Rumyantsevo" will be located outside the Moscow Automobile Ring Road (MKAD), near the village of Salaryevo. It will be first Metro station which will be built at the territory of so-called "New Moscow" - the large territory, which was included into city boundaries on July 1, 2012. As result, total area of Moscow was increased about in 2.4 times.

The station is named after village of Rumyantsevo in which it will be located. The name of village is supposedly derived from the personal name of Rumyanets. The village of Rumyantsevo is situated near Kiev Highway, 6 kilometers northeast of the center of Moskovsky town in the Moskovsky Settlement of Moscow. The village of Rumyantsevo borders with Solntsevo District in the north and west, village of Dudkino in the east, and with village of Salaryevo in the south. Prior to July 1, 2012, Rumyantsevo was part of the Leninsky District in Moscow Region. The population of village was 292 inhabitants in 2002 (148 men and 144 women) and 298 inhabitants in 2005. The major part of Leninsky District was merged into the federal city of Moscow on July 1, 2012.

For first time, this Metro station was mentioned in the General Plan of Moscow of 1971 under name "Kievskoye Shosse" ("Kiev Highway"). There were plans to extend the Line 1 to the Southern Railway Terminal, which should to be built in this area. Also, there were plans to build Metro depot beyond this station, because these two Metro depots that currently serves Line 1 ("Severnoye" №1 and "Cherkizovo" №13) located at the northeastern part of this line. However, Southern Railway Terminal was never built, and this Metro station became unnecessary. In 1980s existed plans to build it as Metro station of the one of chordial lines, but it was rejected. 

In 2011, after enlargement of the city boundaries, the plans to build Metro station in Rumyantsevo were revived. Due to its geographic location near Moscow Automobile Ring Road and Kiev Highway, "Rumyantsevo" should to become key station for serving of the residents of "New Moscow". There will be built large transport hub in this area. In the beginning of 2012, city government decided to build Metro stations "Troparyovo" and "Rumyantsevo" and to open both stations in 2014. The distance between these stations is 3.1 km. The exits from Metro station "Rumyantsevo" are planned to be integrated into planned multifunctional business complex "Telecom City". Currently the detailed project of this station is not ready yet. In January 2013 there began first preliminary works at the site of future station.






*The future multifunctional business complex "Telecom City" (planned area - 450 square metres):*








michain

*January 6, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Rumyantsevo" near eponymous business center:*








Kaiser Ferdinand









Kaiser Ferdinand

*The view from future northern vestibule in direction to the "New Moscow" (former Moscow Region):*








Kaiser Ferdinand









Kaiser Ferdinand

*The view from future southern vestibule in direction to the Moscow Automobile Ring Road (MKAD):*








Kaiser Ferdinand









Kaiser Ferdinand


----------



## AlekseyVT

*THE SOUTH-WESTERN EXTENSION OF THE LINE 1*

*After the opening of the segment between Metro stations "Yugo-Zapadnaya" and "Rumyantsevo" with intermediate "Troparyovo" station in 2014, city authorities have plans to extend Line 1 to the village of Salaryevo.*

*"SALARYEVO"*

"Salaryevo" is a future southwestern terminal station of the Line 1 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located outside the Moscow Automobile Ring Road (MKAD), between Kiev Highway and Kaluga Highway, near village of Salaryevo, in the Moskovsky Settlement, Novomoskovsky Administrative Okrug. After "Rumyantsevo", it will be second Metro station which will be built at the territory of so-called "New Moscow" - the large territory, which was included into city boundaries on July 1, 2012. As result, total area of Moscow was increased about in 2.4 times.

The station is named after village of Salaryevo in which it will be located. This village borders with village of Rumyantsevo in the north and with village of Dudkino in the east. The village of Salaryevo is known since the mid-16th century. It became ownership of the Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius in 1570. The population of village died during Time of Troubles (1598-1613). However, it was populated by monastery after this. Like many other villages, Salaryevo was ravaged during French occupation of Moscow in 1812. The population of village was 629 inhabitants in 1917. In early-1930s, there was established collective farm "The struggle for the commune". Since 1960s, there was formed landfill of the construction and industrial wastes near Salaryevo. Currently it's largest landfill in Europe (area - 59 hectares, height - 70 m). Recently, it was ennobled after flattening slopes and seeding grass. There are six streets in this village. Prior to July 1, 2012, Salaryevo was part of the Leninsky District in Moscow Region. The population of village was 187 inhabitants in 2006. The major part of Leninsky District was merged into the federal city of Moscow on July 1, 2012.

The plans for construction of Metro station in Salaryevo appeared in the summer of 2012. According to decree of the city government on May 4, 2012, Line 1 was planned to be extended in the highly-populated Solntsevo District. But in September 2012, instead of the former plans for construction of Solntsevo Light Metro Line from existing terminus of the Line 1 or south-western extension of the Line 1 to the Solntsevo District, city authorities decided to extend Line 1 to the southwest in direction to the low-populated village of Salaryevo. It was finally decided that adding of Solntsevo's passengers to the Line 1 would not be wise, as oldest Moscow Metro line might not handle the additional passenger traffic. According to the new plans, in 2014 the Line 1 will be extended to the southwest with two new stations - "Troparyovo" and "Rumyantsevo". This extension should to solve problem with overcrowding of the "Yugo-Zapadnaya" station, the southwestern terminus of this line. It's planned that as result of the extension, the passenger traffic will be redistributed at the southern radius of the Line 1. Some later, in the village of Salaryevo will be opened eponymous Metro station and Metro depot.

Currently the detailed project of this station is not ready yet. Together with "Rumyantsevo", "Salaryevo" should to serve the residents of "New Moscow". There will be built transport hub in this area. 

*METRO DEPOT "SALARYEVO"*

Also, there are plans to build Metro depot near this station, because two Metro depots that currently serves Line 1 ("Severnoye" №1 and "Cherkizovo" №13) located at the northeastern part of Moscow and don't have big capacity.

Currently the detailed project of this depot is not ready yet.














Vlad


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"KOTELNIKI"*

"Kotelniki" is a future southeastern terminal station of the Line 7 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located near the New Ryazan Highway and Marshal Poluboyarov Street, in the microdistrict "Experimental field" at the edge of the town of Kotelniki of Moscow Region. "Kotelniki" will be third Moscow Metro station which will located outside the city boundaries. The two other stations are "Myakinino" (opened on December 26, 2009 in the city of Krasnogorsk) and, with a certain degree of conditionality, "Novokosino" (opened on August 30, 2012 at the border between Moscow and town of Reutov).

The station is named after town in which it will be located. Kotelniki is a town of Moscow Region, located 22 kilometers southeast of the centre of Moscow. The settlement of Kotelniki was first mentioned in the 17th century and belonged to Golitsyns noblest princely houses in the 19th century. There was extraction of sand and stone in the vicinity of the settlement. In 1931 was commissioned factory for the production of silica brick near the sand pit. In 1938 Kotelniki was granted status of work settlement. In 1959 there was commissioned concrete products plant. On May 31, 1996 Kotelniki became municipality in the Lyuberetsky District of Moscow Region. It was granted town status on June 24, 2004. This town is separated from Lyuberetsky District since December 29, 2007. The population of the town of Kotelniki is 32.347 inhabitants (2010 Census).

The main reason for construction of Metro station in Kotelniki is the plan for construction of large transport hub in this area. This plan was appeared in the end of 2010. According to the plans, this transport hub (total area - 6 hectares) will include Metro station, bus stations, car parking and trade store. It will serve to the residents of neighboring towns of Moscow Region. In the beginning of March 2012 there began geological researches in Kotelniki. On May 4, 2012 the city government issued decree to construct Metro station "Kotelniki" till December 2013. This station is being built by "Bammetrostroy" construction company from Siberian city of Krasnoyarsk. In September 2012 at the General Kuznetsov Street near future Metro station "Zhulebino" was started preparation of the construction sites and pile-drilling works. In October 2012 began ground works in the microdistrict "Experimental field" at the edge of the town of Kotelniki as well as construction of the foundation pit at the General Kuznetsov Street for mounting of TBM. In December 2012 began construction of the foundation pit of Metro station "Kotelniki". In January 2013 there began mounting of TBM "Herrenknecht S-736" in the foundation pit at the General Kuznetsov Street. This TBM will be used for construction of two tunnels (0.9 km long) from "Zhulebino" in direction to "Kotelniki" station.

"Koteliniki" will be shallow two-vaulted station of the column type. The detailed project of the station is not ready yet. Originally it was scheduled to be opened in the end of 2013, during commissioning of the 6-km long segment from "Vykhino" and "Kotelniki", simultaneously with the opening of Metro stations "Lermontovsky Prospekt" and "Zhulebino". However, there appeared some difficulties with resettlement of the residents of some low-rise houses in the microdistrict "Experimental field". As result, the opening of Metro station in Kotelniki can be postponed on one year.

bCwzMjDvnK









Link

*July 4, 2011. The future construction site of Metro station "Kotelniki":*








Андрей Суриков

*January 5, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Kotelniki":*








basych

*January 8, 2013:*








basych









basych


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## Woonsocket54

They should just rename it Maryinskaya Line since it goes from Mar'ina Roshcha (Mary's Grove) to Mar'ino (Mary's Village).

Moscow proves once again that it knows how to do subway architecture. Shanghai might have a larger network, but the stations there are carbon-copies of each other with glass doors keeping the passengers from the tracks. 

Where else in the world but Moscow will you find a station that celebrates an author complete with illustrations from his various books? 

Anyone who does not like Dostoyevskaya station is an IDIOT and deserves all the CRIME AND PUNISHMENT that is coming his way.


----------



## evian

Dostoevskaya

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

Mar'yina Roscha


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## evian




----------



## vartal

Woonsocket54 said:


> They should just rename it Maryinskaya Line since it goes from Mar'ina Roshcha (Mary's Grove) to Mar'ino (Mary's Village).


Yes is not present, nobody will be so a line to rename as the line will develop further on the north and the south. It also carries the present name not on stations, and on radiuses on which it will extend.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

2 new stations were opened today>






















































































































































































19.06.2010.


----------



## coth

Не надо в эту тему флудить фотками. Для этого специально отдельная есть.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1154387


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Я выложил фотографии туда, куда их надо было выложить - так как тема основная. Кто там что ещё создал, я не видел и в общем-то не собирался искать.

И повежливее, пожалуйста. Это не флуд.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## deasine

AlekseyVT said:


> I agree - I also don't understand why it was necessary to create a new special thread for this (it's not doing for the opening stations of the other world metropolitens). The new thread will be lost among other threads or delete after two months, but the main thread will be on-line and will be easier to find photos from the opening.


The new thread was requested by coth so that discussions of the current metro won't interfere with the extension discussion and photos. It will be re-merged back into this thread later on.


----------



## coth

Moscow Metro and Nokia to fully implement NFC support by the end of 2010.
Originally Nokia and Moscow Metro announced it back in 2007. It was implemented on a single station. But crisis postponed it a little bit. Now Nokia announced to add NFC support to all new smartphones and Moscow Metro will implement support on entire network.

http://www.rian.ru/society/20100618/247815969.html


----------



## coth

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Я выложил фотографии туда, куда их надо было выложить - так как тема основная. Кто там что ещё создал, я не видел и в общем-то не собирался искать.
> 
> И повежливее, пожалуйста. Это не флуд.


А искать надо - правила такие.



AlekseyVT said:


> I agree - I also don't understand why it was necessary to create a new special thread for this (it's not doing for the opening stations of the other world metropolitens). The new thread will be lost among other threads or delete after two months, but the main thread will be on-line and will be easier to find photos from the opening.


Это временно. Чтобы сообщения и статье не терялись среди многочисленного фотофлуда. Потом, через несколько недель, когда популярность темы сойдёт её можно будет влить и сообщения не будут накрывать новые - они кажутся на предыдущих страницах. В любом случае отдельная фототема нужна. Ибо тут всё заспамлено уже так, что читать последовательно сообщения невозможно, а прокутить одну страницу занимает вечность. Всё было бы хорошо, если бы их не объеденили и всё было бы хорошо если бы из исторической темы по метро пошла бы фототема. Но теперь в трейтий раз заново.


----------



## AlexisMD

ребята не ругайтесь


----------



## C-Carter

beautiful stations, but I think they could look even more beauty with some newest trains!


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## coth

81-76x series.
Nobody denies exterior is ugly, but it was a quick solution. So please no yet another spamming comments about exterior. I personally hope .1 modification will have a completely revamped body and exterior design.
2de8c642927ec5393b151d89c7f27afe


----------



## MareCar

I don't find it that ugly anymore, the interior looks alright as does the exterior, I just expected a big more of a revolution, some bigger changes. But I think it's not possible to make a drastic change since they probably still use the "old" tooling for the body, which doesn't allow them to completely change the body design as that would probably require new tooling and would drastically increase production costs and would make the trains too expensive, which is a big no-no for big metro systems like Moscow's and Russia's, where hundreds of trains have to be replaced, it just gets tooo expensive. Munich Metro's new trains may look extra-fancy, but what worth is it when they can only afford 6 or 9 of them and still have to use the hundreds of old ones from the 70's and 80's. So looking at it from that perspective, I'd rather have nice new trains like Moscow even if they are not radically "modern" and fancy. As it can be seen that they improve everything they can do on the "old" body-style and modernize everything in and on them. I like the door buttons and the door-brake if something is caught in them, the LED-line which shows at which station you are on, the cameras, ceiling and air-vent seems to be good as well, lights and the handles look good, cockpit is also up-to-date. Maybe they should've sacrificed 1 seat per line to make a bigger "square" for standing at the entrance, so more people can stand between the doors, would increase passenger capacity. But otherwise very decent. 

But I don't know about the technical part, the engine, transmission etc..., everything underneath the body, is it completely new or is it also just a modernization of the 740?
How do you mean "a quick solution"? Is this train complete new developement from scratch, or based on the earlier trains and just modernized and improved?


----------



## vartal

MareCar said:


> I don't find it that ugly anymore, the interior looks alright as does the exterior, I just expected a big more of a revolution, some bigger changes. But I think it's not possible to make a drastic change since they probably still use the "old" tooling for the body, which doesn't allow them to completely change the body design as that would probably require new tooling and would drastically increase production costs and would make the trains too expensive, which is a big no-no for big metro systems like Moscow's and Russia's, where hundreds of trains have to be replaced, it just gets tooo expensive. Munich Metro's new trains may look extra-fancy, but what worth is it when they can only afford 6 or 9 of them and still have to use the hundreds of old ones from the 70's and 80's. So looking at it from that perspective, I'd rather have nice new trains like Moscow even if they are not radically "modern" and fancy. As it can be seen that they improve everything they can do on the "old" body-style and modernize everything in and on them. I like the door buttons and the door-brake if something is caught in them, the LED-line which shows at which station you are on, the cameras, ceiling and air-vent seems to be good as well, lights and the handles look good, cockpit is also up-to-date. Maybe they should've sacrificed 1 seat per line to make a bigger "square" for standing at the entrance, so more people can stand between the doors, would increase passenger capacity. But otherwise very decent.
> 
> But I don't know about the technical part, the engine, transmission etc..., everything underneath the body, is it completely new or is it also just a modernization of the 740?
> How do you mean "a quick solution"? Is this train complete new developement from scratch, or based on the earlier trains and just modernized and improved?


Is this train complete new developement from scratch.


----------



## coth

MareCar said:


> I don't find it that ugly anymore, the interior looks alright as does the exterior, I just expected a big more of a revolution, some bigger changes. But I think it's not possible to make a drastic change since they probably still use the "old" tooling for the body, which doesn't allow them to completely change the body design as that would probably require new tooling and would drastically increase production costs and would make the trains too expensive, which is a big no-no for big metro systems like Moscow's and Russia's, where hundreds of trains have to be replaced, it just gets tooo expensive. Munich Metro's new trains may look extra-fancy, but what worth is it when they can only afford 6 or 9 of them and still have to use the hundreds of old ones from the 70's and 80's. So looking at it from that perspective, I'd rather have nice new trains like Moscow even if they are not radically "modern" and fancy. As it can be seen that they improve everything they can do on the "old" body-style and modernize everything in and on them. I like the door buttons and the door-brake if something is caught in them, the LED-line which shows at which station you are on, the cameras, ceiling and air-vent seems to be good as well, lights and the handles look good, cockpit is also up-to-date. Maybe they should've sacrificed 1 seat per line to make a bigger "square" for standing at the entrance, so more people can stand between the doors, would increase passenger capacity. But otherwise very decent.
> 
> But I don't know about the technical part, the engine, transmission etc..., everything underneath the body, is it completely new or is it also just a modernization of the 740?
> How do you mean "a quick solution"? Is this train complete new development from scratch, or based on the earlier trains and just modernized and improved?


This is a new train. Modifications have .N numeration. Latest 81-74x modification is .4 featuring air conditioning, built-in in-car CCTV (first train with CCTV from factory, old trains were upgradeable), 6 doors and anti-jam system.

81-76x are classic metro cars (~20m long). 81-74x are two-section ~30m long with walkthrough between sections.

Quick solution because development of new rolling stock was almost halted during deep crisis and anarchy of 1990's. Some of busiest lines will require replacements very soon, but there is only 81-74x in development right now, which was originally made for lighter lines with smaller radius curves and with smaller capacity. More over 81-74x is not compatible with standard 162m long stations built for 8 classic cars. 6 81-74x cars wouldn't fit, while 5 81-74x cars are just about 145m long, so unable to fully utilize classic stations.

81-76x of course a scratch built train, but made with experience of 81-74x. It features a new chassis, new engine, updated electronics, updated air conditioning, updated interior with updated information system (LED string in the middle of car and small displays above every door at live line map). What is really new to Moscow Metro is the button to open doors. As said to save energy. It will only work somewhere after midnight of course.


----------



## MareCar

Okay, thanks for the great explanation. I always thought 74x were normal size. 

So the 76x is completely new generation, that's great, have they released any numbers on how much better they are compared to 74x or other older trains, like in energy consuption, noise, acceleration, braking distance, suspension etc.. ? 

I always thought it was an upgraded 72x or 74x. So what is the 72x then, is it a subway train with normal size or is it just a rail-bus with electric propulsion, able to drive in the metro?


----------



## coth

81-72x are classic cars. Original were produced in 1990's. Serial production (.1 modification) was in 2002-2003. They operates on LDL 10 and KahL 11. Made in late 1980's - early 1990's they were technologically outdated. So the project was canceled in favor of new 81-74x, as back then there was no necessity of traditional cars. 

Lines 4 FL and L1 BL were small capacity and mainly surface/elevated with small (relatively, down to 200m) radius curves, so required a new cars made specially to operate in all local climatic conditions. ~14m sections of each car reduced wearing and improved speed in curves. 

APL 4 wasn't that busy as TLK 6, SPL 9, KRL 7 and KolL 5. And Kol'tsevaya Line 5 is operated by 6-car 81-71x series trainsets, so a new 6-door 81-741.4 (intermediate car) and 5-door 81-740.4 (head car) modification was made to replace them in 4-car trainsets.

81-76x stands to replace old 8-car trainsets operates on busy lines. It first probably go to Kalininsko-Solntsevkaya Line 8, if 81-714.6 and 81-717.6 will be canceled.



Speaking of tech specs of all operated in Moscow Metro trains taken from wiki

*Ezh (81-707)*
Acceleration: 1,2 м/с²
Deceleration: 1,1 м/с²
Speed: 90 kmph
Power: 4x66 kW
In production since 1970

*Ezh1 (81-708)*
Acceleration: 1,2 м/с²
Deceleration: 1,1 м/с²
Speed: 90 kmph
Power: 4x72 kW

*Ezh3 (81-710)*
Acceleration: 1,1 м/с²
Deceleration: 1,2 м/с²
Speed: 90 kmph
Power: 4x72 kW
In production since 1973

*Em-508T*
Acceleration: 1,2 м/с²
Deceleration: 1,1 м/с²
Speed: 90 kmph
Power: 4x72 kW
In production since 1970

*81-714/81-717*
Acceleration: 1,2 м/с²
Deceleration: 1,1 м/с²
Speed: 90 kmph
Power: 4x110 kW
Original in production since 1977
.5 was in production since 1987
.6 was in production since 2009

*81-720/81-721*
Acceleration: 1,3 м/с²
Deceleration: 1,3 м/с²
Speed: 100 kmph
Power: 4x115 kW
Interior noise level: 78 dB
Original in production since 1992
.1 in production since 2003

*81-740/81-741*
Acceleration: 1,0 м/с²
Deceleration: 1,1 м/с²
Speed: 90 kmph
Power: 4x160 kW
Interior noise level: 75 dB
Exterior noise level: 82 dB
In production since 2002

*81-740A/81-741A, 81-740.1/81-741.1 and 81-740.4/81-741.4*
Acceleration: 1,3 м/с²
Deceleration: 1,1 м/с²
Speed: 90 kmph
Power: 4x170 kW
A in production since 2004
.1 in production since 2005
.4 in production since 2009

no info on 81-76x yet


----------



## MareCar

Then, when you say standard cars, what's the difference between the 81-72x and the old cars from the 70s and 80s and the new 76x? Are they all the same size? And was the 72x a new developement or just the old trains modernized and with new front? Do I understand the chronic right, if I understand that the 72x was a new developement to replace old 717/718 trains, but due to economics of the 90s could never be produced, and now is too old and outdated so that they made a completely new design, the 76x?


----------



## coth

MareCar
yet again - all modifications have same series number with added .N ending. modifications of 81-71x were .1, .2, .3, .4, .5 and latest dated from 2009 .6.

81-72x was a new train developed in 1980's - early 1990's to replace 81-71x series. Two modifications A and .1 were made lately.

Comparing 81-76x to 81-72x - 81-76x is all new train with new chassis, new engine, new concept ways of forming interior, new doors, electronics. 81-76x have almost nothing from 81-72x. It's mainly built with experience of 81-74x series. 81-72x was new to 81-71x as well, but it was made with technologies of 1980's.
there is the original or A
http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista/pg_view.php?ID=3565&LNG=EN

and there is .1
http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista/pg_view.php?ID=3559&LNG=EN
http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista/pg_view.php?ID=12477&LNG=EN
http://skyscrapers.ru/gallery/v/coth/2007_09_02_02/IMG_3248.jpg.html

Head car for 81-717 is 81-714. 81-718 is a head car for 81-719. It was updated model of 81-714/81-717 built in 1992 with a new engine, ventilation, reduced energy consumption and some more advantages. But they were not used in Moscow Metro as they were more expensive than 81-714.5/81-717.5.


----------



## MareCar

coth said:


> 81-72x was a new train developed in 1980's - early 1990's to replace 81-71x series. Two modifications A and .1 were made lately.
> 
> Comparing 81-76x to 81-72x - 81-76x is all new train with new chassis, new engine, new concept ways of forming interior, new doors, electronics. 81-76x have almost nothing from 81-72x. It's mainly built with experience of 81-74x series. 81-72x was new to 81-71x as well, but it was made with technologies of 1980's.


Thanks for the confirmation, that's exactly what I thought! 
Good explanation and clarification. :cheers:


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Recently I occasionaly took a ride on a new Russich train which was the most up-to-date modification.
It has more doors that the previous one, which is much better for the service taking into account the number of passngers getting on and off.

But the most important thing about it was that it was armed with air conditionning. It was not simple forced ventilation (which is still good progress for Moscow trains) but a good and effective system of air-conditioning. I was really pleased, the ride was very comfortable.

Some pics taken on Park Pobedy station.








30.06.2010.

By the way, the signals above the doors are new as well, different from those on previous trains.


----------



## kuquito

Sublime

What kind of vision and respect to offer the people access to such elegance.

Are newer stations anything close to the ones shown in this video?



e


AlekseyVT said:


> During long time I was looking for this videoclip with music:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original videoclip was maden by our Spanish friend *Andron3*:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgiFJysMx4c


----------



## Rail_Serbia

That is very important reason why ridership is so huge. It is very important for people to don't feel uncomfortable deep underground.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## MareCar

http://russos.ru/img/metro/dostoevskaya/dostoevskaya-02.jpg

Are there no elevators from overground to the platform, so that disabled persons get easier access? Quite sad if there aren't.


----------



## coth

it's a deep station. elevators are being built only on shallow stations.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## MareCar

coth said:


> it's a deep station. elevators are being built only on shallow stations.


Yeah, that's kind of stupid. They should build them no matter where. What are people in a wheelchair supposed to do if they need to drive to that station? It's not like building an elevator when you're building a whole new station is any challenge or extra effort. hno: I don't know why, but I always thaught in Russia they pay extra attention to those in need.


----------



## coth

When the station is 60m deep, escalator is 120m long and you have to go more than 100m deep into tunnel out of station to get to the elevators shaft under the entrance.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## gincan

coth said:


> When the station is 60m deep, escalator is 120m long and you have to go more than 100m deep into tunnel out of station to get to the elevators shaft under the entrance.


Not if you build an inclinator alongside the escalators, they use this solution in Stockholm for example.


----------



## coth

what you mean?


----------



## deasine

coth said:


> what you mean?


Literally a diagonal elevator:


----------



## coth

There is simply no place for it in the slope. Second parallel tunnel is way too expensive. There are still many station lucks second entrances, because of no labor force and money to build them. There is a long plan of construction for them. It's much cheaper to have a special people who will help those who needs a help on escalators. And there is actually free social taxi in Moscow.


----------



## void0

^^This is not about disabled people, but the most common case is a person with kid's stroller


----------



## NEWWORLD

Nice pictures, great metro!


----------



## MareCar

The elevator doesn't exactly need to be located next to the entrance on the surface. It just needs to be located on the platform underground, and whereever it gets out on the surface is good.


----------



## coth

In most of cases it would require demolition of old buildings then.


----------



## KVentz

gincan said:


> Not if you build an inclinator alongside the escalators, they use this solution in Stockholm for example.


There should be not less than 4 escalators. The elevator in Stockholm take place of one escalator.


----------



## KVentz

MareCar said:


> and whereever it gets out on the surface is good.


In the basement of the building, far, far from the main entrance?


----------



## MareCar

As I said it doesn't need to be near the main entrance. Why would it need to be near the escalators-entrance to the station, does it lose something of its functionality by being 50 meters away from it? What does the main entrance for walking people have to do with the wheelchair or trolley people? Their main entrance will be wherever the elevator is. As long as it is technically possible to get it out on the street and the area over the station is not entirely covered by buildings over its whole lenght, I say it would be a good thing. Of course it would be very hard to do this at old stations, but when they build a new station or completely renovate an old station where it would be possible, it would be something they should not forget. You guys can invent excuses all you want, but if god-forbid one of you ever breaks a leg and comes into the situation where you would need an elevator to be able to use the metro, you will understand what I am talking about.


----------



## -=JAG=-

Some pics of newer moscow metro trains:

81-720 'Yauza' (not in production any more)
http://metro-photo.ru/яуза

81-740 'Rusich'
http://metro-photo.ru/81-740.4

81-760 - the newest one.Production will start in 2010.
http://metro-photo.ru/81-760


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## ruslan33

coth said:


> There is simply no place for it in the slope. Second parallel tunnel is way too expensive. There are still many station lucks second entrances, because of no labor force and money to build them. There is a long plan of construction for them. It's much cheaper to have a special people who will help those who needs a help on escalators. And there is actually free social taxi in Moscow.


Isn't Moscow the city with the highest city bidget in the world ? And then you say that the city can't afford elevators for disabled people ?

Last time when I was in the Moscow metro I had this experience of no elevators. I had a lot of luggage with me and I had to walk to another platform by stairs! There were no elevators or escalators in place ! It's just very uncomfortable and I am sure that Moscow has the money for it, but the money ends up at the wrong place


----------



## coth

It's still needs 400km of metro and hundreds km of roads, so there are more prioritized needs to spend money on.


----------



## MareCar

Well, maybe the'll only be able to afford 398km's of metro if they put in escalators and elevators where they are lacking hno:
As I said, its easy to invent excuses when it's not you that can't use the metro because you can't access it at all or need 15minutes to get to the platform.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## MareCar

In this day and age, escalators and elevators are no luxury, they are standard equipment for every station. It's not 1915 anymore. And of course they are more expensive than just plain concrete stairs, but they're not "SO expensive". If they can afford to build 400km's of metro and make each station look over-the-top monumental like its 1949 and everything from workforce to material is almost for free, then they can, and have, to afford escalators and elevators.


----------



## ruslan33

MareCar said:


> In this day and age, escalators and elevators are no luxury, they are standard equipment for every station. It's not 1915 anymore. And of course they are more expensive than just plain concrete stairs, but they're not "SO expensive". If they can afford to build 400km's of metro and make each station look over-the-top monumental like its 1949 and everything from workforce to material is almost for free, then they can, and have, to afford escalators and elevators.


That is not only a problem in Russian subways but also on Russian train stations.

Russian train stations (Kazan)










European trainstations (Lausanne, Switzerland)










imagine if you need to switch from platform on Russian stations if you are disabled or carrying lot of luggage with you hno:


----------



## MareCar

That's exactly my point. Not only people in wheelchairs have problems, but also people with child-trolleys, people with children and luggage, people with a lot of luggage, old people who can hardly walk and especially can't walk stairs, older people or weaker people like women with even a normal amount of luggage, people who broke a leg or have some other injury and walk with crutches, there are hundreds if not thousands of people using every station daily which fall into these categories. And those are also paying customers and should get access.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ In most countries for any new station it is required to be disabled friendly.
It mean that we cannot build new metro station without several lifts.


----------



## ruslan33

MareCar said:


> That's exactly my point. Not only people in wheelchairs have problems, but also people with child-trolleys, people with children and luggage, people with a lot of luggage, old people who can hardly walk and especially can't walk stairs, older people or weaker people like women with even a normal amount of luggage, people who broke a leg or have some other injury and walk with crutches, there are hundreds if not thousands of people using every station daily which fall into these categories. And those are also paying customers and should get access.


I have read somewhere that Moscow wants to make it's subway more friendly for disabled people and elderly people. Luzkov (mayor of Moscow) came with this plans, but who knows when his words will be reality. And what about other Russian cities ?


----------



## coth

MareCar said:


> In this day and age, escalators and elevators are no luxury, they are standard equipment for every station. It's not 1915 anymore. And of course they are more expensive than just plain concrete stairs, but they're not "SO expensive". If they can afford to build 400km's of metro and make each station look over-the-top monumental like its 1949 and everything from workforce to material is almost for free, then they can, and have, to afford escalators and elevators.


Looks like we are turning into beginning. I repost what were noted before.
1. Moscow metro is very busy, it's not like Stockholm metro. There is no place for elevators in existent and newly built escalator tunnels.
2. Additional tunneling is too expensive. Building tunnels for 82 stations woudn't cost as 2km. More like as 15-20 km. It's billions and billions of dollars.
3. There are many thing in a much higher priority, like new lines and additional entrances on stations with overcrowded entrances.
4. Cladding makes just 1-2% of all costs. And there is nothing monumental in newly built stations.
5. Since when workforce and materials became free?


----------



## KVentz

MareCar said:


> Why would it need to be near the escalators-entrance to the station, does it lose something of its functionality by being 50 meters away from it?


About 200 meters away because we are talking about very deep stations. There is no problem to build elevators on shallow stations and all the new shallow stations have them. As for the deep stations, we have to take place of one escalator for some kind of funicular or just to build one more way out. We can not take place of the escalators because there must be at least 4 escalators if there is only one way out. And we can not build the tube wider (for 4 escalators _and_ a funicular) because it will not fit in the station. Maybe the second way outs on Dostoyevskaya and Maryina roshcha will be with 3 escalators and one funicular.



> Of course it would be very hard to do this at old stations, but when they build a new station or completely renovate an old station where it would be possible, it would be something they should not forget.


The way out from the deep station costs 1/3 of all station construction price because there are extremely bad geological conditions in Moscow. It's about $100 millions. And it's about 1/2 of the shallow station construction price. (For the comparison: all this marble and granite cladding costs about 1-2 % of the construction). There are two deep stations opened this year without a special way outs for disabled people. This means that we can build one more metro station far from the center for the people suffer without it. You maybe don't know, but there are hundreds of thousands people living in the regions out of the metro coverage in Moscow. They spend one, two or even more hours to reach the nearest metro station every day. In addition, all the system if overloaded, some lines works with 100-150 % overload and there is only one way to solve this problem: to extend the density of the metro network.

So the choice is very simple. To build two extra way outs for disabled people or to build one more station to extend coverage and just to teach the personnel of the deep station to assist people in wheelchairs and help them to use the escalator. You chose to build some extra way outs. I choose the other way, shame on me.


----------



## Singidunum

Moscow, if the finnancial situation is indeed so bad, should maybe then give up on that heavy design of stations and build them more simpler so that it can add the lifts to the cost. Or a much better idea - it can just take the enormous 4 billion from Luzhkov (or his paravane wife) that he stole over the years and use them to equip the stations with disabled access.


----------



## KVentz

Singidunum said:


> Moscow, if the finnancial situation is indeed so bad, should maybe then give up on that heavy design of stations and build them more simpler so that it can add the lifts to the cost.


Again. This will save not more than 2 % of the construction costs.



> Or a much better idea - it can just take the enormous 4 billion from Luzhkov (or his paravane wife) that he stole over the years and use them to equip the stations with disabled access.


And equip just about 40 deep stations. Of 182 totally. Drop in the sea as we call it. Any other stupid ideas?

Oh, about Mr. Khrushchev. The endless repair of his 'simple designed' stations that were built in 1960-s now costs very much. It was cheaper to build normal stations than economize on the building, cladding and design and spend billions for endless repair and renovation. The materials were very cheap and they need to be repaired or replaced very frequently. The designs were terrible, the vestibules are very small and they can not hold today's passenger flow. And, by the way, it is impossible to make these stations accessible without total reconstruction.


----------



## Singidunum

KVentz said:


> And equip just about 40 deep stations. Of 182 totally. Drop in the sea as we call it. Any other stupid ideas?


It's not just about that 4 billion, imagine how much is being stolen on all levels. If you stop all that you could equip them all. Plus 40 is better than none. You have to start from somewhere. In 1931, someone could have said "nah we shouldn't build a metro in Moscow because we can't afford to cover the whole city with the money we have atm, we can only build measly 13 stations or mere 12 km which is nothing for Moscow as we need 300km of tracks, so why do it, it would be a drop in the sea, but we can expand the current avenues and boulevards instead and also invest into trams" but that would have been a very stupid idea.


----------



## K-Lex

Absence of money is an eternal russian problem. It's a little bit strange that any vertical lift at new deep stations (or at old as the second way out) has not been constructed till now. I think it is possible to construct at least 1 such elevator shaft as the second way out from some old deep station. And then to look, how will it function in practice. In theory, elevator shaft can even replace the four-tape escalator.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ we speak of the new station 
In most countries it is forbidden to build station without elevators.



AlekseyVT said:


> Minato ku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ In most countries for any *new* station it is required to be disabled friendly.
> It mean that we cannot build new metro station without several lifts.
> 
> 
> 
> What about idea to built elevators for all 300 Metro stations in Paris?
Click to expand...

All the Paris metro station opened after the end of the 1980's have lifts. 
Secondly RATP built (or will built) elevator in most of the RER station.


----------



## K-Lex

AlekseyVT said:


> Absurd. There can be limited number of passangers in the elevator. It's take half of minute for elevator to reach platform and come back. There will be big lines of passangers who will before elevator cabine.


It's not absurd. There are calculations which give such assumptions. Made by russian planners for russian metros, by the way. Lifts have a two-level and multi-cabine structure and the big floorspace. When some elevators depart, others come. And I don't suggest to build them instead of escalators, but only as addition (the second way out from the station, for example) at one of the stations to look, how will it function in practice.


----------



## Singidunum

AlekseyVT said:


> You can tell Moscow residents, who are live in nearby districts, that their stations would be closed for a years for installing elevators for the disabled persons, and you'll see their reaction.


Years? You don't need years for installing an elevator. Actually you don't need to close the station at all, such work is done in the background. Such things do not require any special work, it's just a vertical tube - http://www.flickr.com/photos/design8r/4227259578/

and there is no need for demolishing buildings on the ground as it takes minimum space, less than an average newsstand -









Most of the stations in Moscow have a vestibule or plenty of empty space (Moscow is known for wide sidewalks) on the ground anyway so the claim how it can't be done because something would have to be demolished isn't true.


----------



## KVentz

K-Lex said:


> Absence of money is an eternal russian problem. It's a little bit strange that any vertical lift at new deep stations (or at old as the second way out) has not been constructed till now.


It is strange that _you_ said this. Come back to MyMetro and i'll tell you why it is almost impossible.



AlekseyVT said:


> 2) The old trains are gradually being replaced by new, with air-conditioning system.


And these trains have the pneumatic suspension that matches floor level of the platform and the train independent of its loading.



AlekseyVT said:


> What about idea to built elevators for all 300 Metro stations in Paris?


And in London too. Not all stations are accessible both in London and Paris. 'Mind the gap' in London make impossible to use wheelchairs. And why no one blames London and Paris for this? These systems are old, true. But the Moscow metro is old too. And, by the way, the construction of the last two new stations started 20 years ago. These projects were made in 1980s.



Minato ku said:


> In most countries it is forbidden to build station without elevators.


There are no metro systems in most countries.
There are few metro systems that have deep stations.
Tere are few accessible deep stations.
All new shallow or overground stations in Russia must have the elevators.
There are no new deep stations in Russia projected and built after new accessibility law was accepted.



Minato ku said:


> All the Paris metro station opened after the end of the 1980's have lifts.


How many of them are 50-70 meters deep?



Singidunum said:


> Most of the stations in Moscow have a vestibule or plenty of empty space (Moscow is known for wide sidewalks) on the ground anyway so the claim how it can't be done because something would have to be demolished isn't true.


You just can't imagine that the elevator shaft from the center of the deep station will rich the ground 200 m far from the main entrance in the basement of the living building for example.


----------



## MareCar

AlekseyVT said:


> St.-Peterburg have deepest Metro system in the world. The depth of stations is 50-70 metres. It's need to demolish histroric part of city for installing of elevators. hno:
> 
> For other Russian cities (except Kazan) the biggest problem is find money for building of some more stations, not installing of elevators.


You don't need to close the station, you can start digging the elevator tube from overground when the platform is under the street at some point, and only close it down when the planned brakethrough is happening, for example friday night, and make the hole in the platform (there needs to be some space under the elevator) and clean everything up until monday morning so that the metro can work regularly, and then install the elevator systems (engine etc) overground and outfit the tube, and whenever you have to do something on the platform itself, make it on the weekend. It's not that hard to manage.

Also, if the Russian Metro stations have some kind of entrance level hall from where the escalators run down to the platform, the elevators don't even need to go up to the street directly from the platform. You just install a short elevator from the street at the entrance to the entrance hall, and widen the entrance hall so that it goes over the platform (which can be dony even when traffic is running, as it doesn't obstruct the existing space), and then install an elevator from the entrance hall to the platform. Of course there are some ultra-deep stations where it would be very difficult, but I doubt that ALL of moscows stations are 50 meters deep.
"According to this, there are enough stations which could be retroffitted easily, without much effort or cost:
The Moscow metro comprises 182 stations, out of which 73 are deep-level, and 88 are shallow."



KVentz said:


> And why no one blames London and Paris for this?


I think you're getting this wrong. No one, at least not I, am "blaming" Moscow for something. I just expect more from you, than I expect from London or Paris. A metro system that's too stingy to build proper tunnels so they could use proper dimensioned trains and people would not be like sardines in tins I don't expect much of, and especially not that they care about the needs of the people, all I expect them to care about is money. From Moscow on the other hand, I thought that they cared more about the people and mobility of the people than about a few rubels here and there. You should take that as a compliment, as it is indeed well-meant, and not in a bad way.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## Singidunum

KVentz said:


> You just can't imagine that the elevator shaft from the center of the deep station will rich the ground 200 m far from the main entrance in the basement of the living building for example.


It will happen on some stations but on most it wont, plus it doesn't have to be at the center of the deep station. So on all those stations where there is nothing above, it can be done, there are no obstacles. Just because it's harder on some stations is not an excuse not to do it where it's easier.


----------



## Rail_Serbia

It look like that Singidunum has never rided Moscow Metro at working days. The most pictures of metro were made at late night, when there isn`t to much riders. The most of existing escalators, walking tunnels, stairs... are congested with thousands of people... and I think that disabled people would be in big problem...of course, disable people need to come to sometimes few km nearest station, and metro-metro transfer would be the biggest hell, because, there is no free room on platforms for anything then stairs to transfer tunnels, somewhere short escalators. Surface suburban train lines have better conditions for adding something for disabled, because there is in most cases enough free room.

Better and cheaper solution is make good surface transport for disabled people. When there is building metro every year, surface transport is terrible. The problem isn't lack of money (because there are a lot of new busses, trolleybusses and tramcars), but lack of good will to make dedicated lanes, signal synchronization, tramtrains 40-50m long etc. Secondary surface network is very important, and like it cannot replace metro on the busiest corridors, metro cannot replace surface wide network.


----------



## Singidunum

Rail_Serbia said:


> It look like that Singidunum has never rided Moscow Metro at working days.


I did and it's a mess but they don't have to work on those hours, they can work at night. As for the disabled, you are right I can't imagine them going through the metro rushour in Moscow as there are just way too many people pushing around.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## Alexriga

Singidunum;61105419 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************61105419******end_of_the_skype_highlighting said:


> Unlike Moscow where all stations are deep?
> 
> And I imagine that unlike Moscow where it's the major problem in Minsk there are no buildings above ground, on contrary it's only steppe and people living in yurts?


In Minsk metro most of the stations even have no escalators...


----------



## KVentz

MareCar said:


> I doubt the platform really runs parallel to the street


We are talking about deep stations. They do not runs parallel to the streets.



> It most probably just crosses the street on the surface at some angle, lying both underneath the street and undearneath buildings.


The underground vestibule is near the street, the escalator goes down to the station and the station itself is somewhere under the city. And don't forget about everything that was posted here before.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## diablo234

*Moscow Metro Dogs*

I found an interesting article about stray dogs using the metro system to get around Moscow.



> *Smartest Dogs: Moscow Stray Dogs*
> http://englishrussia.com/index.php/2009/04/07/smartest-dogs-moscow-stray-dogs/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian scientists say that Moscow stray dogs became much smarter. The four legged oldest human’s friends demonstrate real smartness such as riding the Moscow metro every morning to get from their suburban places of living to the fat regions of Moscow center. Once they arrive to the downtown they demonstrate different new, previously unseen for the dog skills. Those skills can include “the hunt for shawarma” for example, the popular among Muscovites eastern cuisine dish. This hunt scene can be seen as this:
> Regular Moscow busy street with some small food kiosks. A middle-aged man buys himself a piece of hot fast food and walks aside chewing it without a rush. Then just in a second he jumps up frightened - some doggy has sneaked up on him and barked out loudly. His tasty snack falls out from his hands down to the ground and the dog gets it. Just ten minutes later, on the same place, the teen youngster loses his dinner in exactly the same manner. The modern Russian dogs are on their urban hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “This method of ambushing people from their back is widely exercised by Moscow dogs”, saying A. Poiarkov, working in Ecology and Evolution Institute of Moscow. “The main point here is to define who would drop the food scared and who won’t, but the dogs are great psychologists they can do it better than us”.
> 
> Moscow ecologists think that dogs started acquiring this habits in 1990s, when the Soviet union collapsed and Moscow has fell into the hands of new class of Russian capitalists. They understood the true value of the downtown realty underestimated by previous Communist owners and became removing all the industrial complexes Moscow had in its centre to its outskirts. Those places were used by homeless dogs as a shelter often, so the dogs had to move together with their houses, so they had to learn how to travel Moscow subway - first to get to the centre in the morning then back home in the evening, just as us people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The commercial revolution of Moscow made their usual feeding places like trash bins out of direct reach, so they had to get to know new ways of getting their piece of food. That’s how appeared those “Shawarma hunts”. Sometimes though they use more gentle methods. Young girl sits on the bench to eat her hot dog - a big cute looking dog appears from the surrounding bushes and puts her head on her knees. The girl can’t help herself sharing the hotdog with a dog.
> Among some more amazing skill those Moscow dogs are the ability not to miss their stop while going on the subway train. Biologists say dogs have very nice sense of time which helps them not to miss their destination. Another skill they have is to cross the road on the green traffic light. “They don’t react on color, but on the picture they see on the traffic light”, Moscow scientist tells. Also they choose often the last or the first metro car - those are less crowded usually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s funny but the ecologists studying Moscow stray dogs also tell the dogs don’t miss a chance to get some play while on their travel in the subway. They are fond of jumping in the train just seconds before the doors shut closed risking their tails be jammed. “They do it for fun, just they have enough food”, they conclude.


----------



## coth

1. already noted what is what in a short form
2. your article was completely irrelevant and distorting facts.
3. that site is not welcomed here. it's run outside russian and works on making poor image. therefore nationalistic and extremist.


----------



## diablo234

^^

_(Begin Sarcasm mode) I'm sorry I thought I was posting something about a unique feature about the Moscow Metro. (End Sarcasm mode)_

Seriously dude what is your problem? I posted this article because I thought it was a unique feature of the Moscow metro, there is no nationalistic angle here.


----------



## Rail_Serbia

diablo234 said:


> I found an interesting article about stray dogs using the metro system to get around Moscow.


This article isn't shame for Moscow and Russia by my oppinion. For my retrospective it may be a compliment. 

"Moscow underground is so users friendly, that dogs can easy and successfull use it." 
"Service in Moscow metro is so realiable that dogs ride oriented only to travel times."

One interesting thing happened few days ago, when I rided one late evening bus from Belgrade to one suburban place 30km from Belgrade. One wild dog enter a bus. All riders make jokes on this unusual case. This dog was friendly to riders, and I didn`t know on which stop this dog board in, and where he go, because I traveled only 24km to my destination. Wild dogs all around Belgrade make tnemselves cute and poor to make people to give them something to eat. There isn`t so often, but sometimes happens, dog steals some food from someone. Dogs are animals with lot of skills. Different between Russia and Serbia (for example) is between people, not between dogs. In Russia there are science researchings about animals, when Serbia is science desert, and that is one positive thing more about Russia, by my oppinion.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## fragel

It is so cute, which reminds me of the cat riding buses all by itself in Britain.



diablo234 said:


> ^^
> 
> _(Begin Sarcasm mode) I'm sorry I thought I was posting something about a unique feature about the Moscow Metro. (End Sarcasm mode)_
> 
> Seriously dude what is your problem? I posted this article because I thought it was a unique feature of the Moscow metro, there is no nationalistic angle here.


----------



## diablo234

AlekseyVT said:


> We, Russians, generally like dogs. Dogs served us during different wars. Spacedogs Laika, Belka and Strelka were first animals in space. Symbol "@" is known as "sobaka" ("dog") in Russia (I don't know any Western state which use this term).


Thank you I am glad somebody gets me. I posted that article because I thought it was cool that stray dogs knew how to ride the metro there and were allowed to enter the metro stations. To me that does speak highly of Russia and Russians in general, when they take care of their pets or stray animals.


----------



## garcia.calavera

cool article , mosckow dogs commute using the subway in the morning and evening just like people - that's pretty amazing ...i mean how do they know wich station to get off


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## Deo

>


Cute.


----------



## Ervin2

evian said:


>


I await the day when an old day falls on the tracks while trying to get a closer look at the text


----------



## anm

Ervin2 said:


> I await the day when an old day falls on the tracks while trying to get a closer look at the text


That is kind of mean of you... but luckily old ladies in Moscow are even smarter than dogs... they have learned their way around long time ago and do not really need to read these signs.


----------



## ovem

What about tourist old ladies? 

BTW


>


Amazing dog!


----------



## anm

ovem said:


> What about tourist old ladies?
> 
> BTW
> 
> 
> Amazing dog!


99,9% of them can't read in Russian anyway, and adding English in this crowded space would hardly allow larger fonts


----------



## ovem

Heh, I know dude  I was just kidding


----------



## Jamuary

do you have stewardesses in subway


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Farewell, Ukraine!*
























*April 11, 1944. Kerch:*








waralbum

*May 9, 1944. Sevastopol:*








waralbum

*1954:*









*1994/2014:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

*THE NORTHERN EXTENSION OF THE LINE 10*

*According to existing plans, Dmitrovsky Radius of the Line 10 with six new stations (total length - 10.3 km) is scheduled to be opened in 2014. However, currently these plans look unrealistic. The matter is that major part of this radius is planned to be built deep-level. It will increase the cost and terms of the construction. In addition, Metro builders faced with big level of groundwaters during construction of the future stations of this radius. Currently construction of the tunnels between stations is not started yet. This segment is the most laggard in the development program of the Moscow Metro. Given all this, I can make a prediction that Dmitrov radius will not open in 2014. More likely, in order to accelerate its construction, some station will be shallow and some stations will be missed. Nevertheless, I would suggest that in 2015 will be opened half of the planned stations, but even this prediction looks too optimistic.*

*"BUTYRSKAYA"*

"Butyrskaya" is a future station of the Line 10 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located near the intersection of the Ogorodny Driveway and Rustaveli Street, in the Butyrsky District, North-Eastern Administrative Okrug. 

The station is named after Butyrsky District in which it will be located. The village of Butyrka is known since 14th century. It belonged to Romanov noble family (since 17th century - Imperial dynasty). In ancient times, word "butyrka" meant small settlement, separated from the town by forest or by field. In 1667 the village of Butyrka was given for the settlement of the soldiers of Butyrsky Regiment, the oldest regiment in Russia. In 1767 Butyrskaya soldier settlement was included into city boundaries. After Patriotic War of 1812, it became cottage settlement. On December 15, 1865 there was founded Petrovskaya Agricultural Academy (now Moscow Agricultural Academy named after Kliment Timiryazev). On July 29, 1886 in Moscow was opened first line of steam-driven tram - between the Butyrskaya Outpost Square (near present-day Savyolovo Rail Terminal) and Petrovskaya Agricultural Academy. On April 6, 1899 in Moscow was opened first electric tramline - between Butyrskaya Outpost Square and Petrovsky Palace, along the present-day Lower Maslov Street and Upper Maslov Street. On March 23, 1902 was opened Butyrsky Rail Terminal (now Savyolovo Rail Terminal). After the end of Second World War, in this district began construction of low-rise living houses. On November 20, 2004 there were opened two stations of Moscow Monorail Transit System in the Butyrsky District.

In December 2010 were started geological researches near Metro station "Butyrskaya". In May 2011 were started preparation works at the construction site of station. In July 2011 began construction of tunnels from the station "Maryina Roshcha" ("Mary's Grove") in direction to "Butyrskaya", these works were held by drilling and blasting method. In November 2011 was started removal of communication utilities from the territory of construction. In the spring of 2012 began construction of the foundation pit of the station.

The architects of the station are Nikolay Shumakov (project leader), Alexander Nekrasov, Galina Mun and Vladimir Filippov. "Butyrskya" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of pylon type. The track walls will be lined with aluminum panels, the pylons will be faced with marble "Black-And-Gold", while the floor will be paved with granite. The station will be have two vestibules which will be built under Ogorodny Driveway and connected with platform via escalators. Both vestibules will be linked with underpasses under the Ogorodny Driveway.






*June 5, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Butyrskaya":*








oleg1980mow

*July 4, 2012:*








Russos









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"FONVIZINSKAYA"*

"Fonvizinskaya" ("Denis Fonvizin") is a future station of the Line 10 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located near the Milashenkov Street and Monorail station "Ulitsa Milashenkova" ("Milashenkov Street"), in the Butyrsky District, North-Eastern Administrative Okrug.

The station is named after Fonvizin Street near which it will be located. This street was named in 1958 in the honour of famous Russian writer Denis Fonvizin (1745-1792). Denis Fonvizin (from German: von Wiesen) was a playwright of the Russian Enlightenment, whose plays are still staged today. His main works are two satirical comedies which mock contemporary Russian gentry. Both comedies are plays of social satire with definite axes to grind. "The Brigadier-General" (1768) is a satire against the fashionable French semi-education of the petits-maîtres. It is full of excellent fun, and though less serious than "The Minor", it is better constructed. But "The Minor" (1782), though imperfect in dramatic construction, is a more remarkable work and justly considered Fonvizin's masterpiece. The point of the satire in "The Minor" is directed against the brutish and selfish crudeness and barbarity of the uneducated country gentry. The central character, Mitrofanushka, is the accomplished type of vulgar and brutal selfishness, unredeemed by a single human feature - even his fondly doting mother gets nothing from him for her pains. The dialogue of these vicious characters (in contrast to the stilted language of the lovers and their virtuous uncles) is true to life and finely individualized; and they are all masterpieces of characterization - a worthy introduction to the great portrait gallery of Russian fiction. As a measure of its popularity, several expressions from "The Minor" have been turned into proverbs, and many authors (amongst whom Alexander Pushkin) regularly cite from this play, or at least hint to it by mentioning the characters' names.

In March 2011 were started geological researches near Metro station "Fonvizinskaya". In July 2011 began construction of the station.

The architects of the station are Nikolay Shumakov (project leader), Alexander Nekrasov, Galina Mun and Vladimir Filippov. "Fonvizinskaya" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of pylon type. The track walls will be lined with aluminum panels, the pylons will be faced with red marble "Rosso Francia", while the floor will be paved with granite. The station will be have two vestibules. The one vestibule will be built near the confluence of the Milashenkov Street, Fonvizin Street, Dobrolyubov Street and Ogorodny Driveway. The other vestibule will be built near houses #6 and #7 at the Milashenkov Street.






*August 6, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Fonvizinskaya":*








oleg1980









oleg1980









Link









Metroblog









Metroblog









Metroblog









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"PETROVSKO-RAZUMOVSKAYA"*

"Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" is a future station of Line 10 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located near the Dmitrov Highway and rail station "Petrovsko-Razumovskoye", in the Timiryazevsky District, Northern Administrative Okrug. It will be have transfer to Metro station "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" on the Line 9 (opened on March 1, 1991). After comissioning, it will be sixth stations within the Moscow Metro network providing cross-platform interchange (besides "Kitay-gorod", "Tretyakovskaya", "Kashirskaya", "Kuntsevskaya" and "Park Pobedy").

The station is named after former settlement at the territory of which it will be located. The settlement of Petrovsko-Razumovskoye was firstly mentioned in 1584. In 16th century it was known as Semchino. In 1676 nobleman Kirill Naryshkin (1623-1691) became owner of the village of Semchino. Kirill Naryshkin was maternal grandfather of Russian Emperor Peter the Great (1672-1725). More likely, in 1682 this village became known as Semchino-Petrovskoye in the honour of Russian Tsar and future Emperor Peter I. According to less popular version, this name was derived from Sts. Peter and Paul Church. In 1746 this settlement became ownership of Russian Count Kirill Razumovsky (1728-1803) and became known as Petrovsko-Razumovskoye. During Patriotic War of 1812, in Petrovsko-Razumovskoye settled French Cavalry Army of Marshal Michel Ney (1769-1815). As result, the settlement was looted and church was desecrated. In January 1861 city authorities bought estate of Petrovsko-Razumovskoye, and on December 15, 1865 there was opened Petrovskaya Agricultural Academy (now Moscow Agricultural Academy named after Kliment Timiryazev). On July 29, 1886 in Moscow was opened first line of steam-driven tram - between the Butyrskaya Outpost Square (near present-day Savyolovo Rail Terminal) and Petrovskaya Agricultural Academy. In 1917 the settlement of Petrovsko-Razumovskoye was included into city boundaries. Since 1954 there began mass construction of the living houses in this area.

*May 8, 2010. Moscow Agricultural Academy named after Kliment Timiryazev in the former estate of Petrovsko-Razumovskoye:*








ARTём

"Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" is a Moscow Metro station on the Line 9, between "Vladykino" and "Timiryazevskaya" stations. It was opened on March 1, 1991 as a part of major northern extension of the line. "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" has exits to Dmitrov Highway and the "Petrovsko-Razumovskoye" platform of the October Railway. The station provides transfer to commuter trains serving destinations to the north of Moscow. The daily passenger flow is about 80.000. "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" is a deep-level three-vaulted station of the column type (depth - 61 metres). The station was built to make a future cross-platform transfer point with the Line 10. Only a half of the complex has been built by now. The architects of this station are Vladimir Filippov and S. Sevastyanov. The ground-level vestibule and the escalator hall feature stained-glass windows by Zurab Tsereteli. The vestibule walls are made of red brick; the station columns and track walls are faced with white and gray marble. The end of the hall features vases with flowers made of plaster. The floor is paved with dark granite.

In the early-1990s, during the construction of this station, there were built so-called "pilot tunnels" for the planned eponymous station of the Line 10. Since July 2011 began construction of the tunnels in direction to future "Okruzhnaya" station, these works are held by drilling and blasting method. In March 2012 began construction of the northern vestibule. In May 2012 began construction of the southern vestibule and northern escalator tunnel.

The architects of the station are Nikolay Shumakov (project leader), Alexander Nekrasov, Galina Mun and Vladimir Filippov. "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of the column-wall type. The track walls will be lined with aluminum panels, the columns will be faced with marble, while the floor will be paved with granite. The old vestibule will be reconstructed and replaced with new one, common for both stations. In addition, there will be built new southern vestibule. It will be linked with underpass with four exits at the both sides of Dmitrov Highway.

*December 17, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya":*










*The project of northern combined vestibule for both stations:*








Metroblog









Metroblog









Link









Link









Metroblog









Metroblog

*November 25, 2012. The construction of northern escalator tunnel near existing vestibule of the station of the Line 9:*








Russos









Russos









Russos

*Inside the vestibule of the station of the Line 9:*








Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1990s. The tunnels near Metro station "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" (Line 9/Line 10):*








Russos

*March 26, 2010. The future transfer station "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" (Line 9; opened on March 1, 1991):*








Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк

*November 25, 2012. The construction of the second hall of Metro station "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya":*








Russos









Metroblog









Metroblog









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Metroblog

*P.S. Next time I will write about further plans of the development of Moscow Metro (after 2015). After that, I will focus my attention to other Russian cities *


----------



## AlekseyVT

*THE NORTHERN EXTENSION OF THE LINE 10*

*According to existing plans, Dmitrovsky Radius of the Line 10 is scheduled to be opened in 2014. The city authorities have plan to open six new stations at the path "Maryina Roshcha"-"Seligerskaya" (total length - 10.3 km) next year. However, as I wrote earlier, currently these plans look unrealistic. The matter is that major part of this radius is planned to be built deep-level. It will increase the cost and terms of the construction. In addition, Metro builders faced with big level of groundwaters during construction of the future stations of this radius. Currently construction of the majority of the tunnels between future stations is not started yet.

Now it's difficult to predict - when all stations of the Dmitrovsky Radius will be opened. It's not clear - will six future stations launched at same year or some of them will be opened later. This segment is the most laggard in the development program of the Moscow Metro. Given all this, I made a prediction that Dmitrovsky Radius will not open in 2014. More likely, in order to accelerate its construction, some station will be shallow and some stations will be missed. Earlier, I suggested that in 2015 will be opened half of the planned stations (three stations at the path "Maryina Roshcha" - "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya"), but even this prediction looks too optimistic.

Nevertheless, almost certainly all six stations will be opened within 2015-2020. After this, Line 10 planned to be extended on 3.7 km north with two more stations - "Ulitsa 800-letiya Moskvy" and "Dmitrovskoye Shosse".*

*"OKRUZHNAYA"*

"Okruzhnaya" ("Circumferential") is a future station of the Line 10 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located near the Locomotive Driveway and railway station "Okruzhnaya" of the Savyolovo direction of the Moscow Railway, in the Timiryazevsky District, Northern Administrative Okrug.

The station is named after Moscow Little Ring Railway near which it will be located. The Moscow Little Ring Railway is a ring-shaped railway which encircles the center of the city of Moscow, Russia. It was built between 1903 and 1908 and is currently used for cargo traffic. The railroad is operated by the Moscow Railway, a subsidiary of the Russian Railways. Originally, the railroad has seventeen stations and was used for passenger connections. The station buildings are constructed in the same style and are referred to as typical samples of Russian industrial architecture of the beginning of the 20th century (architects - Alexander Pomerantsev and Nikolay Markovnikov). Station designs by Alexander Pomerantsev (1849-1918) mixed motifs of Vienna Secession, Victorian Gothic and traditional eclectisism leaning to neoclassicism yet were clearly styled as a cohesive ensemble. All were built in unfinished red brick with white decorative inserts in line with industrial architecture of the period. As of 2012, twelve railway stations operated at the railroad. The total length of the ring is 54 kilometres.

In 1806, the Kamer Collegium Rampart became the official outer border of Moscow. In 1879, some areas, including Sokolniki, were appended to the city. However, at the time Moscow was encircled by a number of settlements, which formed the agglomeration and had poor transport connections to each other. A number of proposals to build a ring railroad around the center were made in the 1860s and the 1870s. One such project was rejected in 1877 by the Moscow City Council which cited inefficiency. However, the transportation problems became more obvious, and in 1898 after Emperor Nicholas II sent a message declaring that it was desirable to built a railroad, a project competition was opened. The project by Pyotr Rashevsky, who proposed to build a ring of the total length of 54.4 kilometres, won the competition. The construction started in 1903, and the railway was completed in 1907. The first train run in July 1907. On August 1, 1908, the railroad was declared to be completed, and it became part of the Nicholas Railway (now October Railway), of which the main line run between Moscow and Saint Petersburg. Passenger service was organized. There were four trains per day. The trains first stopped in Nicholas Rail Terminal (now Leningrad Rail Terminal), got to the ring at the "Presnya" station, and then separated into two, one train running clockwise, and the other one running counterclockwise. The Direction of the Nicholas Railway was located in Saint Petersburg, and thus it was inconvenient for decision making. In 1916, the ring railway was transferred to the Moscow-Kursk Railway. By the end of 1920s, there was organized reliable tram and bus operation in the areas near this railway. As result, in 1934 passenger service was terminated, and ring railway became a separate railroad. In 1959 it was included to the Moscow Railway. Between 1917 and 1960, the Moscow Little Ring Railway served as the border of the city of Moscow. In 1960, the Moscow Automobile Ring Road (MKAD) was almost completed, and the city was extended up to this new beltway. The Little Ring Railway currently serves industrial enterprises located outside the center of Moscow. Many of these went bankrupt as the result of the economic crisis of the 1990s, or else were or are planned to be relocated outside of Moscow. Instead, there were plans to reopen passenger traffic, which would bypass the congested city center. There are thirteen Moscow Metro stations located close to the Little Ring Railway, as well as eight passenger railway stations. In 2008, the plans were signed by the Moscow authorities and the Russian Railways. According to the plans, passenger service should have been opened in 2010 at the stretch between "Presnya" and "Kanatchikovo" stations. These plans were never realized and are currently shelved. By 2015, the whole ring should have been made available for passenger service.

Since July 2011 began construction of the tunnels from "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" in direction to future "Okruzhnaya" station, these works are held by drilling and blasting method. In November 2011 there were started preparation works and removal of the communication utilities from the territory of the construction of Metro station "Okruzhnaya". In May 2012 there was published information that station "Okruzhnaya" will be missed. It will be built structurally, with one emergency exit from the southern end. According to this information, the station will remain unfinished before the opening of the passenger service at the Moscow Little Ring Railway and organization of the transport terminal on its basis. In November 2012 were started pile-drilling works.

The architects of the station are Nikolay Shumakov (project leader), Alexander Nekrasov, Galina Mun and Vladimir Filippov. "Okruzhnaya" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of the pylon type. The five lines of the light fixtures which will be hang near the vault of central hall along the longitudinal axis of station will be remind about nearest railway. The track walls will be lined with aluminum panels, the pylons will be faced with golden-yellow marble "Indus Gold", while the floor will be paved with granite. The station will be have two underground vestibules. The northern vestibule with be linked with underpass. There will be formed system of exits to the Locomotive Driveway, Station Street, Signal Driveway, railway station "Okruzhnaya" and future North-Western chordial road. Also, there are plans to build railway station "Savyolovskaya" of the Moscow Little Ring Railway near the future Metro station "Okruzhnaya". The southern vestibule will be linked with the underpass with exit leading to the Hotel Driveway.






*August 28, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Okruzhnaya":*








Night City Dream









Night City Dream

*December 3, 2012:*








Vandoz









Vandoz









Vandoz









Metroblog









Metroblog









Metroblog


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"VERKHNIYE LIKHOBORY"*

"Verkhniye Likhobory" (projected name - "Likhobory") is a future station of the Line 10 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located near the intersection of the Dmitrov Highway and Beskudnikovo Boulevard, at the border of Beskudnikovsky and Western Degunino Districts, Northern Administrative Okrug.

The station is named after former village in which it will be located. Prior to 17th century, there was wasteland Sobakino in this area. In the first half of 18th century, there was opened relay station at the Dmitrov Road. As result, this wasteland was settled by peasants and the village of Verkniye Likhobory was appeared in this place. There lived 137 inhabitants in 1770. The villages of Verkhniye Likhobory (Upper Likhobory) and Nizhniye Likhobory (Lower Likhobory) were separated by small Likhoborka River. In the second half of 19th century, there were opened few brickyards, school (1876) and library in the village of Verkhniye Likhobory. In 1908 there was opened ring railway between the villages of Verkhniye Likhobory and Nizhniye Likhobory. In 1917 this railway became official border of the city of Moscow, and neighboring village of Nizhniye Likhobory was included into city boundaries. After October Revolution of 1917, Verkhniye Likhobory became industrialized. There was opened collective farm "Victory" (1930) as well as few industrial enterprises. As result, its population rapidly grew - 246 inhabitants in 1926, 1753 inhabitants in 1939 and more than 2500 inhabitants in 1960. On August 17, 1960 village of Verkhniye Likhobory was included into city boundaries. After this, there began mass construction of living houses with demolition of the former village.

The decision to built Metro station "Verkhniye Likhobory" was made in 2007. In December 2010 there began preparation of the construction site of Metro station "Verkhniye Likhobory". In April 2011 were started geodetic works in this area. In July 2011 was started construction of station. In December 2011 there began removal of the communication utilities from the territory of the construction. In September 2012 were started pile-drilling works.

The architects of the station are Nikolay Shumakov (project leader), Alexander Nekrasov, Galina Mun and Vladimir Filippov. "Verkhniye Likhobory" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of the pylon type. The main light sources in the central hall will be stained-glasses. It also will be serve as facing surfaces of the pylons. The track walls will be lined with aluminum panels, the pylon will be faced with marble "Iron Red", while the floor will be paved with granite. The station will be have two underground vestibules which will be linked with underpasses under the Dmitrov Highway. The northern underpass will be have exits near intersection of the Dmitrov Highway and Ilmen Driveway, the southern underpass - exits near the intersection of the Dmitrov Highway and Beskudnikovo Boulevard.






*January 27, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Verkhniye Likhobory":*








andrey72









andrey72









andrey72









andrey72









Arhmetro









Metroblog









Metroblog









Metroblog









Arhmetro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*METRO DEPOT "LIKHOBORY"*

"Likhobory" is a future Metro depot of the Line 10 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located near railway station "NATI" of the Leningrad direction of the October Railway, in the Western Degunino District, Northern Administrative Okrug.

The station is named after former village in which it will be located. Currently only one Metro depot "Pechatniki" №15 in the southern part of Moscow serves Line 10. That's why second Metro depot will be necessary after planned northern extension of the Line 10. The planned area of Metro depot is 18 hectares. It will It will be located near railway station "NATI" (opened in 1946) which is named after Research Auto Tractor Institute (NATI). The project of the construction of Metro depot "Likhobory" is not ready yet.

The decision about construction of Metro depot "Likhobory" was made in the autumn of 2005. In 2012 there began removal of the communication utilities from the territory of the construction.

It's interesting that in 2008 appeared plan for construction of Metro station "NATI" at the branch line to Metro depot "Likhobory". This project was new for Moscow Metro. There planned to be only one track way. As result, it would lead to formation of the three routes at the Dmitrovsky Radius on the Line 10. The main reason for such controversial project was decision of the city government about development of the area near railway station "NATI". There would planned to be railway transfer node between Leningrad direction of the October Railway and Moscow Little Ring Railway. Also, there were plans for construction of the bus terminal in this area. The analog of the project of Metro station "NATI" at post-Soviet space is Metro station "Bakmil" in Baku, which was opened on September 25, 1970. The station was built in industrial zone near Metro depot and was known as Metro station "Depovskaya" ("Depot") in 1970-1979. It was built for transportation of the workers in peak hours (according to special schedule). In 1978-1979 this Metro station was reconstructed and opened on March 28, 1979 as "Elektrozavodskaya" ("Electricity Plant"). In 1992, it was renamed into "Bakmil" ("Baku-Milan") in the honour of the nearest joint Azerbaijani-Italian enterprise - the plant for manufacturing of air conditioners.

Currently there are no plans to build Metro station "NATI" near Metro depot "Likhobory".

*June 27, 2009. The railway station "NATI" of the Leningrad direction of the October Railway:*








Wikipedia









Wikipedia









Wikipedia









Wikipedia

*April 3, 2010. Metro station "Bakmil" in Baku:*








Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"SELIGERSKAYA"*

"Seligerskaya" ("Seliger") is a future northern terminal station of the Line 10 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located near the intersection of the Dmitrov Highway and Korovino Highway, in the Beskudnikovsky District, Northern Administrative Okrug. 

The station is named after 1.4-km long Seliger Street near which it will be located. This street was named on December 3, 1966 in the memory of the heroic battles of the units of the Kalinin Front near Lake Seliger which led to crushing defeat of the German troops in the Battle of Moscow of 1941-1942. Seliger is a lake in Tver Region and, in the extreme northern part, Novgorod Region in the northwest of the Valdai Hills, a part of the Volga basin. Absolute height: 205 m, area 212 km², average depth 5.8 m. Lake Seliger begins dating in Russian chronicles in 12th-13th centuries. Seliger is a large system of lakes linked by effluents, has many small islands and is surrounded by forests, including pine woods with many berries and mushrooms. Seliger is situated within a picturesque landscape of forests and hills. The lake is a protected nature reserve and is sometimes known as the "European Baikal" due to the diversity of its unique flora and fauna, similar to Lake Baikal in Siberia. Ostashkov is the only town on the lake and is one of the most popular resorts in central Russia.

For the first time, this station appeared at the general plan of 1965. According to the general plan of 1971, this station planned to be built at the branch line of the future Timiryazevsky Radius from Metro station "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya". Originally it was planned that this station will be built at shallow depth. However, due to difficult urban and geological situation in this area, its project was changed few times. The construction of this station was started in 1978-1979, but it was stopped in 1980. After that, the foundation pit was filled up. The construction was resumed only in December 2010 when there began preparation works. That year it was decided to built this station at the big depth, because in opposite case it would be necessary to limit road operation at the part of Dmitrov Highway. In April 2011 were started geodetic works in this area. In July 2011 was started construction of station. In May 2012 were started pile-drilling works. 

The architects of the station are Nikolay Shumakov (project leader), Alexander Nekrasov, Galina Mun and Vladimir Filippov. According to original plans, "Seligerskaya" should to be deep-level three-vaulted station of the pylon type. The track walls were planned to be lined with aluminum panels, the pylons were planned be faced with blue marble "Вlue Sodalite" (it should to remind about Lake Seliger). The floor planned to be paved with granite. The station will be have two underground vestibules. The northern vestibule will be have exits at the intersection of the Korovino Highway and Pyalovskaya Street. The southern vestibule will be linked with underpass under the Dmitrov Highway. There will be built exit to the Tumanyan Square.

However, during construction, Metro builders faced with big level of groundwaters in this area. As result, construction was slowed. In the summer-autumn of 2012, in order to accelerate pace of the construction and to reduce cost of construction of the Dmitrovsky Radius, it was decided to made "Seligerskaya" shallow-type station (depth - 28 metres). As result, there began preparation of the new construction site for foundation pit. More likely, its project will be changed and it will be replaced with standard project for the shallow three-vaulted station of the column type.






*January 16, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Seligerskaya":*








Nadezda









Nadezda









Nadezda









Nadezda









Nadezda









Nadezda









Metroblog









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Metroblog


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"ULITSA 800-LETIYA MOSKVY"*

"Ulitsa 800-letiya Moskvy" ("Street of the 800-anniversary of Moscow") is a future station of the Line 10 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located near the intersection of the Dmitrov Highway and Street of the 800-anniversary of Moscow, at the border of the Beskudnikovsky, Dmitrovsky and Eastern Degunino Districts, Northern Administrative Okrug.

The station is named after 3-km long street near which it will be located. This street was named "Ulitsa 800 let Moskvy" (Street of the 800 Years of Moscow) in 1947 when celebrated 800th anniversary of the Soviet capital. Originally it was central street of the workers' settlement of Beskudnikovo in Moscow Region. On August 17, 1960 Beskudnikovo was included into city boundaries. In 1972 was adopted a current form of its name - Ulitsa 800-letiya Moskvy (Street of the 800-anniversary of Moscow). 

Originally Metro station had project name "Yubileynaya" ("Jubilee"), also in the honour of this street. In February 2012 it was declared that preliminary works at this segment will be started after few months. On May 28, 2012 the city government issued decree to rename this station into "Ulitsa 800-letiya Moskvy" ("Street of the 800-anniversary of Moscow"). In November 2012 were started geodetic works in this area. The detailed project of this station is not ready yet.

"Ulitsa 800-letiya Moskvy" will be shallow two-vaulted station of the column type. The station will be have two underground vestibules. The northern vestibule will be located directly at the intersection of the Dmitrov Highway and Street of the 800-anniversary of Moscow, the southern vestibule - south of this intersection.

*January 16, 2013. The geodetic works near the future Metro station "Ulitsa 800-letiya Moskvy":*








Nadezda









Nadezda

*January 31, 2013:*








Nadezda









Nadezda









Nadezda









Wikipedia

*"DMITROVSKOYE SHOSSE"*

"Dmitrovskoye Shosse" ("Dmitrov Highway") is a future station of the Line 10 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located near the Dmitrov Highway, at the border of the Lianozovo District of North-Eastern Administrative Okrug and Eastern Degunino District of Northern Administrative Okrug.

The station is named after 15.5-km long highway near which it will be located. The road in direction to the ancient town of Dmitrov is known since 14th century. In 17th century it mentioned as Dmitrovka. In 19th century Dmitrov Road was turned into highway and became known as Dmitrov Highway. There are located three existing stations of the Line 9 ("Dmitrovskaya", "Timiryazevskaya", "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya") as well as five future stations of the Line 10 ("Petrovsko-Razumovskaya", "Verkhniye Likhobory", "Seligerskaya", "Ulitsa 800-letiya Moskvy" and "Dmitrovskoye Shosse") at the Dmitrov Highway. 

Dmitrov is a town and the administrative center of Dmitrovsky District of Moscow Region, located 65 kilometres to the north of Moscow on the Yakhroma River and the Moscow Canal. Population: 61.305 (2010 Census); 62.219 (2002 Census); 65.237 (1989 Census). Dmitrov was founded by Grand Prince of Kiev Yury Dolgoruky (1090s-1157) in 1154 deep in the woods at the site where his son Vsevolod (1154-1212) was born. Its name is explained by the fact that Vsevolod's patron saint was Saint Demetrius (Dmitry). In the 13th century, the town marked a point where converged the borders of the principalities of Moscow, Tver and Pereslavl-Zalessky. The town itself belonged to the princes of Galich-Mersky, located much to the north, until 1364, when it was incorporated into Grand Duchy of Moscow. Both Prince of Moscow Dmitry Donskoy (1350-1389) and his grandson Vasily II (1415-1462) granted Dmitrov as an appanage to their younger sons, so the town was a capital of a tiny principality. In 1374, it achieved town status. The reign of Ivan III's son Yury Ivanovich (1503–1533) inaugurated the golden age of Dmitrov. It is during his reign that the black-domed Assumption Cathedral in the Dmitrov Kremlin and a smaller monastery cathedral of Sts. Boris and Gleb were built. Thereafter, the town passed to Yuri's brother, Andrey of Staritsa. In 1569, it was seized from Vladimir of Staritsa, added to the Oprichnina and consequently declined. The town suffered further damage during the Time of Troubles, when it was ransacked by the Polish aggressors. In 1812, Dmitrov was briefly occupied by the Napoléon's Grande Armée but in 1941 the Wehrmacht soldiers were stopped on the outskirts of the town. The Anarchist prince Peter Kropotkin (1842-1921) spent his last years there. In the 1930s, the local kremlin was excavated by Soviet archaeologists. Apart from the Assumption Cathedral, chief landmarks of the Dmitrovsky District are the cloisters of Sts. Boris and Gleb, of St. Nicholas on the Peshnosha River, and of the Virgin's Nativity at Medvezhya Pustyn', all three dating back to the 16th century.

The plans for construction of Metro station near railway station "Lianozovo" appeared in 2011. Originally this Metro station had project name "Degunino" in the honour of district in which it will be located. On May 28, 2012 the city government issued decree to rename this station into "Dmitrovskoye Shosse" ("Dmitrov Highway"). In November 2012 were started geodetic works in this area. The detailed project of this station is not ready yet.

"Dmitrovskoye Shosse" will be shallow two-vaulted station of the column type. The station will be have two underground vestibules. The northern vestibule will be linked with underpass between Lobnya Street and Dolgoprudny Street. The southern vestibule will be located south of intersection of the Dmitrov Highway and Lobnya Street.

*November 19, 2012. The geodetic works near the future Metro station "Dmitrovskoye Shosse":*








Nadezda









Nadezda









Nadezda









Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*THE SOUTHWESTERN EXTENSION OF THE SOLNTSEVSKY RADIUS*

*After the opening of the segments "Delovoy Tsentr"-"Park Pobedy" (2013) and "Park Pobedy"-"Ramenki" (2015), Solntsevsky Radius will be extended next, in direction to the highly-populated districts of Moscow - Solntsevo (116.149 thousand inhabitants) and Novo-Peredelkino (115.536 thousand inhabitants). This extension is very expected by the residents of these districts, because currently it takes long time to reach central part of Moscow.

The distance between planned Metro stations "Ramenki" and "Novo-Peredelkino" is 11.42 km.*

*"MICHURINSKY PROSPEKT"*

"Michurinsky Prospekt" ("Michurin Avenue") is a future station of the planned Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line 8 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located near intersection of the Michurin Avenue and Lobachevsky Street, in the Ramenki District, Western Administrative Okrug. 

The station is named after the Michurin Avenue, near which it will be located. This 6.7-km long avenue was formed in 1956 as result of urban planning of the south-western part of Moscow in late-1940s. According to the General Plan of the Reconstruction of Moscow of 1935, there was planned to be built large magistral road "Western Ray" from planned Palace of Soviets to the southwestern outskirt of Moscow. After Soviet Victory in the Second World War, this plan was partially realized - there was built magistral road at the path from Sparrow Hills to the southwestern border of city. On January 13, 1947 Council of Ministers of the USSR issued decree about construction of the eight skyscrapers in order to commemorate 800th anniversary of Moscow (one of which was never built). This plan included construction of the gigantic main building and other corps of the Lomonosov Moscow State University in the south-western part of Moscow simultaneously with general development of the adjacent territory. For this reason, many avenues and streets in this area were named after famous Russian and foreign scientists (for example, Lomonosov Avenue, Vernadsky Avenue, Academician Anokhin Street, Academician Khokhlov Street, Lebedev Street, Lobachevsky Street, Mendeleev Street, Nicolaus Copernicus Street, Stoletov Street, Vavilov Street, etc). The above-mentioned southwestern magistral road was built from Botanical Garden of the Lomonosov Moscow University. That's why on March 30, 1956 this magistral was named Michurin Avenue in the honour of great Russian biologist Ivan Michurin. In 1983-1993 southern part of this avenue was known as Pelše Street in the honour of Soviet-Latvian politician, functionary, and historian Arvīds Pelše (1899-1983).

Ivan Michurin (1855-1935) was a Russian practitioner of selection, Honorable Member of the Soviet Academy of Sciences, and academician of the Lenin All-Union Academy of Agriculture. In 1875, Michurin leased a strip of land of about 500 square metres not far from Tambov city, began collecting plants, and started his research in pomology and selection. In 1899, he acquired a much bigger strip of land of about 130.000 square metres and moved all of his plants there. Michurin made a major contribution in the development of genetics, especially in the field of pomology. In his cytogenetic laboratory, he researched cell structure and experimented with artificial polyploidy. Michurin studied the aspects of heredity in connection with the natural course of ontogenesis and external influence, creating a whole new concept of predominance. He proved that predominance depends on heredity, ontogenesis, and phylogenesis of the initial cell structure and also on individual features of hybrids and conditions of cultivation. In his works, Michurin assumed a possibility of changing genotype under external influence. Michurin was one of the founding fathers of scientific agricultural selection. He worked on hybridization of plants of similar and different origins, cultivating methods in connection with the natural course of ontogenesis, directing the process of predominance, evaluation and selection of seedlings, acceleration of process of selection with the help of physical and chemical factors. Michurin’s method of crossing of geographically distant plants would be widely used by other selectionists. He worked out theoretical basis and some practical means for hybridization of geographically distant plants. Michurin also proposed means for overcoming the genetic barrier of incompatibility during the process of hybridization, such as polliation of the young hybrids during their first florescence, preliminary vegetative crossing, use of a "mediator", pollination with the mix of different kinds of pollen etc. The Soviets began to cultivate Michurin's hybrids of apple, pear, cherry, rowan and others. Michurin was the one to start cultivation of his hybrids of grape, apricot, sweet cherry and other southern plants in the northern climates. Throughout all his life Michurin worked to create new sorts of fruit plants. He introduced over 300 new varieties. He was awarded the Order of Lenin and Order of the Red Banner of Labour for his achievements. The town of Michurinsk, Tambov Region is named in his honor. The following phrase of Michurin's was widely popularized in the Soviet Union: "We cannot wait for favors from Nature. To take them from it – that is our task". For this reason, in the Soviet Union he was portrayed as the only true follower of Darwinism.

The projecting of this station is going since 1965. At those times, there were plans to build Kievsky Radius of the Line 4 from Metro station "Kievskaya" ("Kiev"; opened on April 5, 1953) to the settlement of Ochakovo and later to Solntsevo - this project became basis for current project of the Solntsevsky Radius. Currently detailed project of this station is not ready yet.

"Michurinsky Prospekt" will be shallow two-vaulted station of the column type. The platform of station will be situated along the Michurin Avenue. Its columns will be decorated with images of fruits in order to commemorate Michurin's works on selective breeding and cultivation of the new hybrids of fruit plants. There are planned to build two underground vestibules which will be linked with underpasses under the Michurin Avenue. The exits from northern vestibule will be located at the both sides of avenue. The southern vestibule will be situated under the intersection of the Michurin Avenue and Lobachevsky Street.









Link

*"OCHAKOVO"*

"Ochakovo" (project name - "Ozyornaya Ploshchad" / "Lake Square") is a future station of the planned Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line 8 of the Moscow Metro. "Ochakovo" will be located along Michurin Avenue near its intersections with Nikulinskaya Street and projected driveway #1980, in the Ochakovo-Matveyevskoye District, Western Administrative Okrug. It will be situated near railway station "Ochakovo" of the Kievskoye direction of the Moscow-Smolensk branch of the Moscow Railway.

The station is named after district in which it will be located. The first reference to village of Ochakovo (which was marked as Achakovo at ancient maps) dates from 1623. Initially Ochakovo was ownership of nobleman Afanasy Lobanov. Since mid-18th century it belonged to Opochinin noble family. In 1717 there was built wooden Church of the Icon "Praise of the Theotokos". In 1757-1759 Privy Councillor Mikhail Opochinin (1699-1764) built Church of St. Dimitry of Rostov in Ochakovo. In 1781 his heirs sold Ochakovo to Yelizaveta Kheraskova, the wife of the famous poet and writer Mikhail Kheraskov (1733-1807). Kheraskov and his cousin established park, garden and pond in Ochakovo. As result, the settlement became popular place for leisure of the many peoples of art. In 1809, after death of Kheraskov and his wife, Ochakovo became ownership of Naryshkin noble family. During Patriotic War of 1812, on the eve of Battle of Borodino, Ochakovo was place of location of Russian Army's Staff under leadership of Field Marshal Mikhail Kutuzov (1745-1813). The settlement was destroyed during French occupation of Moscow, but after the war it was restored by Senator Pyotr Naryshkin (1764-1825). In the end of 19th century, as result construction of the railway in this area, Ochakovo became popular cottage settlement. There was launched brickworks near railway station "Ochakovo". During early Soviet years, in Ochakovo was established state-owned farm. Since 1947, near Ochakovo was built industrial settlement for the workers of brickworks. On August 17, 1960 Ochakovo was included into boundaries of Moscow. In 1970 there began mass construction of living houses with demolition of the former settlements. The last farmhouse was demolished in 1990. On September 12, 1991 was established municipal okrug Ochakovo of the Western Administrative Okrug. On July 5, 1995 Ochakovo granted status of the district of Moscow. On July 22, 1997 it was merged with district of Matveyevskoye into one Ochakovo-Matveyevskoye District. In July 2012 there was finished construction of the microdistrict "Muchurino" at the former territory of Ochakovo brickworks.

The projecting of this station is going since 1965. At those times, there were plans to build Kievsky Radius of the Line 4 from Metro station "Kievskaya" ("Kiev"; opened on April 5, 1953) to the settlement of Ochakovo and later to Solntsevo - this project became basis for current project of the Solntsevsky Radius. Currently detailed project of this station is not ready yet.

"Ochakovo" will be shallow two-vaulted station of the column type. The platform of station will be situated along the Michurin Avenue. Its columns will be decorated with images of ponds which remained from old settlement of Ochakovo. There are planned to build two underground vestibules which will be linked with underpasses under the Michurin Avenue. Also, there are plans to build transport terminal on the Lake Square near Metro station.









Link

*"TERYOSHKOVO"*

"Teryoshkovo" is a future station of the planned Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line 8 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located along the Borovsk Highway, near its intersections with the Glavmosstroy Street, 50 Years of October's Street and projected driveway #6475, in the Solntsevo District, Western Administrative Okrug. 

The station is named after former village at the territory of which it will be located. The village of Teryoshkovo was known since 17th century. By January 1, 1983 its population was 418 inhabitants. On May 10, 1984 Teryoshkovo and neighboring settlements was included into boundaries of Moscow (Solntsevsky District). The village existed till summer of 2003. At its place, were built trade store "Sunny Paradise" (2003-2004), reconstructed Borovsk Highway (2004-2006) and gas turbine power station "Teryoshkovo" (2005-2011).

The station "Teryoshkovo" will be built outside the Moscow Automobile Ring Road (MKAD) beltway. In early-2000s, there were plans to build Metro station "Teryoshkovo" as one of seven stations of the planned Solntsevo Light Metro line, but this project was cancelled. Currently detailed project of this station is not ready yet.

"Teryoshkovo" will be shallow station. The platform of station will be situated along the Borovsk Highway. There are planned to build two underground vestibules which will be linked with underpasses under the highway.

*"SOLNTSEVO"*

"Solntsevo" is a future station of the planned Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line 8 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located along the Borovsk Highway, near its intersections with the Poputnaya Street and projected driveway #71, in the Solntsevo District, Western Administrative Okrug. 

The station is named after district in which it will be located. Solntsevo is a district in Western Administrative Okrug of Moscow. In 17th century there was village of Sukovo at this place (ownership of Trubetskoy gentry family). In the end of 18th century Russian Empress Catherine the Great granted neighboring lands to Orlov and Rumyantsev. Later these settlement became state ownership, but preserved names of former owners - Orlovo and Rumyantsevo. In 19th century there was built Bryansk Railway, and was opened railway station "Sukovo". As result, in beginning of 20th century settlement of Sukovo and neighboring area became popular place for summer leisure. In 1937, due to General Reconstruction of Moscow, near Sukovo was built residential area for resettlement of Moscow workers. By 1938, there lived about 2500 inhabitans. Solntsevo was established on September 26, 1938 as a settlement near Sukovo and was named after the Russian word for Sun ("solntse"). In post-WWII years there began mass construction of living houses in the Solntsevo settlement. On February 23, 1971 Solntsevo became separate town in Moscow Region. In 1976 Solntsevo was recognized best town in Moscow Region. Its population continued to grow, and on May 10, 1984 Solntsevo and neighboring settlements (including Orlovo, Sukovo and Teryoshkovo) were included into Moscow boundaries. The number of inhabitants of the Solntsevsky District increased from 91 thousand people in 1984 to 160 thousand people in 1990. On September 12, 1991 the territory of Solntsevsky District became part of the Western Administrative Okrug of Moscow, and was divided into three municipal okrugs: Solntsevo, Novo-Peredelkino and Vnukovo. These three municipal okrugs got status of the districts of Moscow on July 5, 1995. The organized crime group "Solntsevskaya Bratva" ("Solntsevskaya gang") based its name upon Solntsevo District. The population of Solntsevo District is 116.149 thousand inhabitants (2010 Census).

The plans for construction of Metro station in Solntsevo District exists almost during 50 years. Historically, most of the today's Western Administrative Okrug became part of Moscow only in 1960, while the district of Solntsevo, which is located beyond Moscow Automobile Ring Road (MKAD) was added in 1984 and redeveloped as a typical bedroom raion (residential district). The Moscow Metro since the completion of the Frunzesnky and Filyovsky radii in the mid-1960s, left a vast region which has called for an additional metro radius since the 1971 general plan of Moscow. The original plan proposed to utilise the Line 3 by turning from its western terminus at "Kievskaya" to the southwest and continuing along the Michurin Avenue all the way into Solntsevo. However this plan was never realised, partly because the Moscow Metro was required in other districts, partly because the Filyovskaya Line 4's construction was such that prevented a high-speed operation due to the vast amount of surface sections. In 1984 Solntsevo became part of Moscow, and the adjacent districts within MKAD were becoming over-loading the existing service. After this, Moscow's Urban Rapid-Transit planning body - "Metrogiprotrans" suggested a set of four chordial lines that would appear as standard radii but instead of passing through Ring Line would pass instead outside the city centre. Not only would this relieve main congestion zones by offering passengers a second transfer contour, the project also solved one of Moscow's most oldest pending plans the second ring, as the chords would naturally form one, and a ring service could be organised. For Solntsevo was placed at the end of a Solntsevo-Mytishchinskaya Line, which would begin in the adjacent to Moscow city of Mytishchi in the northeast. The chord was planned to be the second order after the Stroginsko-Biryulyovskaya one was to be opened in the mid-1990s. However the Soviet Union collapsed before any of those projects could be realised. 

As an alternative in the late-1990s "Metrogiprotrans" proposed a set of Light Metro lines to districts located beyond MKAD. Although the novelty of the idea was initially welcomed soon the designs drawbacks became all the more apparent, and one by one other Light Metro projects: Kosino, and Zhulebino were cancelled in favour of a conventional one station extension beyond MKAD. The Solntsevo Light Metro Line however, was to be the second Light Metro to be launched after the Butovskaya Light Metro Line, continued to be drawn on most Moscow Metro maps. The light Metro line was to begin at the existing terminus of the Line 1, "Yugo-Zapadnaya" ("South-Western"), where an underground station transfer would be organised. It would then turn northwest until reaching the Michurin Avenue and then follow it into Solntsevo in total containing seven stations: "Nikulinskaya", "Olimpiyskaya Derevnya" ("Olympic Village"), "Vostryakovo", "Teryoshkovo", "Solntsevo", "Borovskoye Shosse" ("Borovsk Highway") and "Novoperedelkino", with a planned extension to Vnukovo Airport afterwards. Initially it was planned for construction to begin in 2004, but the rising problems of the Butovskaya Light Metro Line made Moscow planners rethink the idea, and in 2005 the plan was remodelled and two stations "Nikulinskaya" and "Vostryakovo" were removed from the project, but the start of construction was continuously put off 2009 in 2006, 2012 in 2007 and in 2008 the project was cancelled altogether. By the mid-2000s Moscow Metro was faced with two realities, the first was that financial situation has drastically improved, many of the long standing projects could now be completed. The second one was the drastic rise in passenger traffic, meant that the existing radii (where most of the congestion takes place) would already be filled to the brink, and adding Solntsevo's passengers to the Line 1 would not be wise, as its central facilities are the oldest in the system and might not handle the additional load. So in 2008 Moscow Metro published a new revised general plan which effectively returned most of the 1980s chordial projects. The new Solnstevskaya Line would begin at "Park Pobedy" ("Victory Park"), which was initially envisioned as a future transfer between the Mitinsko-Biryulyovskaya and the same Solntsevsko-Mytishcinskaya chords, and then continue south with four stations: "Lomonosovsky Prospekt" ("Lomonosov Avenue"), "Ramenki", "Michurinsky Prospekt" ("Michurin Avenue") and "Ochakovo". Afterwards it is likely to have two or three stations in Solntsevo itself.

The station "Solntsevo" will be built outside the Moscow Automobile Ring Road (MKAD) beltway. Currently detailed project of this station is not ready yet.

"Solntsevo" will be shallow station. The platform of station will be situated along the Borovsk Highway. There are planned to build two underground vestibules which will be linked with underpasses under the highway.

*Solntsevo District:*








Link

*METRO DEPOT "SOLNTSEVO"*

"Solntsevo" is a future Metro depot of the Solntsevsky Radius of the planned Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line 8 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located outside the Moscow Automobile Ring Road (MKAD) near future Metro station "Solntsevo", in the Solntsevo District, Western Administrative Okrug. This Metro depot will be serve future Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line 8.

The plans to build Metro depot in Solntsevo District appeared in 2003, when was proposed to build Solntsevo Light Metro line. Initially it was planned to launch Solntsevo Light Metro line and Metro depot in December 2005. In the summer of 2004 there was prepared construction site of the future Metro depot. But later perspectives for construction of Solntsevo Light Metro line became more ephemeral, and the actual construction of Metro depot was not been started. In 2008 the project of the construction of the Solntsevo Light Metro line has been cancelled in favour of the heavy-rail Metro line. The works were renewed in the summer of 2009. The sluggish works at the construction site continued in 2010. There were no active works in 2011 and 2012.

*June 10, 2012. The construction site of Metro depot "Solntsevo":*








Kaiser Ferdinand









Kaiser Ferdinand









Kaiser Ferdinand









Kaiser Ferdinand









Kaiser Ferdinand

*"BOROVSKOYE SHOSSE"*

"Borovskoye Shosse" ("Borovsk Highway") is a future station of the planned Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line 8 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located near the intersections of the Borovsk Highway and Prirechnaya Street, in the Novo-Peredelkino District, Western Administrative Okrug. 

The station is named after Borovsk Highway near which it will be located. Borovsk Highway is a 26-km long highway in Moscow and Moscow Region. The road from Moscow to the ancient town Borovsk (founded in 1358) in Kaluga Region is known since 14th century. The town of Borovsk located on the Protva River just south from the border of Kaluga Region with Moscow Region. In 1444, the St. Paphnutius Monastery was founded near Borovsk. Its strong walls, towers, and a massive cathedral survive from the reign of Boris Godunov (1551-1605). Two famous Old Believers, archpriest Avvakum Petrovich (1620-1682), and noblewoman Feodosiya Morozova (1632-1675), were incarcerated at this monastery in the second half of the 17th century. During Patriotic War of 1812, Borovsk and St. Paphnutius Monastery were burned and ravaged by Napoléon's Grande Armée. In 1857 Borovsk was seriously damaged by fire. In the end of 19th century Borovsk Road was been reconstructed and partially turned into highway. In 1949 Borovsk Highway became key magistral road lead to the Main Building of Moscow State University. In 1950s there began mass construction of the living houses in the southwestern part of Moscow around Borovsk Highway. Later, at the parts of Borovsk Highway were build Lomonosov Avenue and alley of the 50 Years of October's Park. Some segments of Borovsk Highway were closed and eliminated in 1973 and 1984. In 1988 there were reconstructed and enlarged segments of the Borovsk Highway in Solntsevo and Novo-Peredelkino. In 2006 there was built new route of Borovsk Highway around villages of Rasskazovka and Likova.

The station "Borovskoye Shosse" will be built outside the Moscow Automobile Ring Road (MKAD) beltway. In early-2000s, there were plans to build Metro station "Borovskoye Shosse" as one of seven stations of the planned Solntsevo Light Metro line, but this project was cancelled. Currently detailed project of this station is not ready yet.

"Borovskoye Shosse" will be shallow station. The platform of station will be located near the Borovsk Highway. There are planned to build two underground vestibules, one of which will be linked with underpass under the highway.

*The place of location of the future exits from station:*








ТКЛ

*"NOVO-PEREDELKINO"*

"Novo-Peredelkino" is a future western terminal station of the planned Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line 8 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located along the Borovsk Highway, near its intersection with the Sholokhov Street, in the Novo-Peredelkino District, Western Administrative Okrug. 

The station is named after district in which it will be located. Novo-Peredelkino is a district in Western Administrative Okrug of Moscow. This district is located 30 km from the center of Moscow outside the Moscow Automobile Ring Road (MKAD) near the writers' complex of Peredelkino in the Novomoskovsky Administrative Okrug. Peredelkino is a cottage complex situated just to the southwest of the centre of Moscow. The settlement originated as the estate of Peredeltsy, owned by the Leontievs (maternal relatives of Peter the Great), then by Princes Dolgorukov and by the Samarins. After a railway passed through the village in 1899, it was renamed Peredelkino. In 1934, great Russian writer Maxim Gorky (1868-1936) suggested handing over the area to the Union of Soviet Writers. Within several years, about fifty wooden cottages were constructed in Peredelkino by writers to German designs. Among the littérateurs who settled in Peredelkino were Nobel Prize Laureat Boris Pasternak (1890-1960), Korney Chukovsky (1882-1969), Arseny Tarkovsky (1907-1989) - all three buried at the local cemetery, Ilya Ehrenburg (1891-1967), Veniamin Kaverin (1902-1989), Leonid Leonov (1899-1994), Ilya Ilf (1897-1937), Vsevolod Ivanov (1895-1963), Nikolay Zabolotsky (1903-1958), Boris Pilnyak (1894-1938), Lilya Brik (1891-1978), Konstantin Simonov (1915-1979), Alexander Fadeyev (1901-1956), and Mikhail Bakhtin (1895-1975). Turkish poet Nâzım Hikmet (1902-1963) spent the early years of his self-imposed exile in the USSR at Peredelkino. More later, Yevgeny Yevtushenko (b. 1933), Andrey Voznesensky (1933-2010), Bella Akhmadulina (1937-2010), Robert Rozhdestvensky (1932-1994), and Zurab Tsereteli (b. 1934) moved into the area as well. Peredelkino is presumably the source for the name of Mikhail Bulgakov's Perelygino. But, Bulgakov places his Perelygino on the Klyazma, Bolshevo, which is where another writers' colony was. The village is also featured in John le Carré's spy novel "The Russia House" (1989). In 1988, the cottages of Korney Chukovsky and Boris Pasternak were proclaimed memorial houses, while the area of Peredelkino was designated a "historical and cultural reservation". A decade later, the cottage of Bulat Okudzhava (1924-1997) was also opened to the public as a museum. After the collapse of the Soviet Union, Peredelkino was taken over by the Russian new rich. Many new apartment buildings were constructed in Novo-Peredelkino district nearby. As of 2005, the most notable resident of Peredelkino was Alexy II, Patriarch of Moscow and all Russia. The summer residence of Lukino (originally built in the Russian Revival style for Baron de Bodé) adjoins the 19th-century church of the Transfiguration of the Saviour. Alexy II died there on December 5, 2008.

The territory of Novo-Peredelkino District is located near complex of Peredelkino. That's why it was named Novo-Peredelkino (New Peredelkino) in order to avoid confusion. Previously at the territory of present-day district were located few village and settlements such as Chobotovo, Lukino, Fedosyino. The many residents of these settlements worked at the Bryansk Railway (now Kiev Railway), which was built in the second half of 19th century. On May 10, 1984 these villages and settlements were included into boundaries of the newly-founded Solntsevsky District of Moscow. On September 12, 1991 the territory of Solntsevsky District became part of the Western Administrative Okrug of Moscow, and was divided into three municipal okrugs: Solntsevo, Novo-Peredelkino and Vnukovo. These three municipal okrugs got status of the districts of Moscow on July 5, 1995. The population of Novo-Peredelkino District is 115.536 thousand inhabitants (2010 Census).

The first plans to build Metro station at the territory of present-day Novo-Peredelkino District appeared in 1973. At those times, there were plans to build Kievsky Radius of the Line 4 from Metro station "Kievskaya" ("Kiev"; opened on April 5, 1953) to the settlement of Ochakovo and later to the town of Solntsevo - this project became basis for current project of the Solntsevsky Radius. According to these plans, Kievsky Radius should to be build along the present-day Solntsevsky Avenue. There were plans to build Metro station near railway station "Peredelkino". It should be noted that at those times there was no multi-storey buildings in this area. In 1985 appeared project for construction of the Solntsevo-Mytishchinskaya chordial line. Since then, terminal station is planned to be built at the intersection of the Borovsk Highway and projected driveway (present-day Sholokhov Street). In 1987-1991 there were built many living houses in this area. Later there existed plans for extension of the future line along the Borovsk Highway to the Vnukovo International Airport. In early-2000s, there were plans to build Metro station with planned name "Novoperedelkino" as terminus station of the planned Solntsevo Light Metro line, but this project was cancelled in favour of the heavy-rail Metro line. On February 22, 2011 planned Metro station was renamed into "Novo*-*Peredelkino".

Currently detailed project of this station is not ready yet. "Novo-Peredelkino" is planned to be built till 2020.

"Novo-Peredelkino" will be shallow station. The platform of station will be located along the Borovsk Highway. There are planned to build two underground vestibules, which will be linked with underpasses under the highway.

*Novo-Peredelkino District (2007):*








Wikipedia

*The plan for construction of the Solntsevsky Radius along the Borovsk Highway in the Solntsevo and Novo-Peredelkino Districts:*








Rosmetrostroy


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## KVentz

manrush said:


> Does this mean that the final 81-760 trains will look a little different?


Maybe, but just in details.



Aokromes said:


> Holy shit that car is LONG.


Hmm… This is the standard length car for Russian and former USSR metro systems.


----------



## anm

Dase said:


> @anm: as most transfer stations are counted as more than one station but are not connected through a public train line, I guess a few stations would need to be subtracted from the full amount thus enlarging the avg. distance a bit.


Transfer stations with the same names (like Kievskaja, Taganskaja, Belorusskaja etc.) are not any different from transfer stations having unique names (Barrikadnaja-Krasnopresnenskaja etc). They are all separate stations on their own lines, and thus need to be counted if one wants to calculate avg rail distance between stations.

If you wish, you can consider transfer stations (sometimes not two but three or four) as one transfer hub regardless of actual names, and do math your own way. This would give a larger number, but it would not be average distance one travells between stations.

Simple example (draw a picture if you wish).

2 lines
3 stations per line
total 6 stations
Each line is 2 km long. Total system length = 4 km

Avg distance between stations = 4/(6-2) = 1 km

You suggest, that if these lines had one crossing (one hub), the math should have been 

4/(6-3)= 1.33 km

No matter whether the lines are crossing or not, and how the stations are named, the actual distance travelled between stations is 1 km, not 1.33.


----------



## MareCar

Great pictures, thanks for sharing! There are also great pictures of the RA-2 DMU on it.


----------



## Aokromes

KVentz said:


> Maybe, but just in details.
> 
> 
> Hmm… This is the standard length car for Russian and former USSR metro systems.


Then maybe it's visual efect


----------



## coth

wide angle focus. under 15mm.


----------



## coth

Moscow Metro to launch a new site soon. Powered by Silverlight.


----------



## LarisaCh

The building of Metro stations in Moscow:

"Sretenski bulvar" and "Marina Rosha" (http://russos.livejournal.com/726292.html)

2010-08-17:


----------



## LarisaCh

"Zyablikovo" (http://russos.livejournal.com/735385.html)

2010-09-10


----------



## LarisaCh

"Shipilovskaya" (http://russos.livejournal.com/737388.html)

2010-09-15























































This is cotlovan:


----------



## coth

Construction updates of the eastern extension of Solntsevsko-Kalininskaya Line (8)
Opening is planned on late 2012.

shots taken by ТКЛ @mymetro.ru

Novokosino

Rendering. Just a simple typical outskirt staion. Located beyond of MKAD on the border of Moscow and Reutov.
http://maps.google.ru/maps/ms?ie=UT...d=102765867578469025512.000490907a035d62fe03f

Light orange is under construction. Dark orange is planned beyond of 2012.






Construction of south tunnel was launched yesterday


----------



## venom6

Impressive and HUGE stations will be built!


----------



## Alexriga

Putin himself is building this station!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

A bit off-topic.

Some years ago there was an article in a paper telling that moscow metro passengers are people who like up-to-date gadgets like handsets, smartphones, walkmen, internet machines etc. That just happened when the gadgets started becoming more and more feature packed and more and more spread among the population.

A year ago or so I started noticing people with netbooks (subnotebooks) watching movies, typing docs or even surfing the web through a USB-modem.

Today I saw a guy with a 13-inch Macbook Pro which in Russia still is considered to be kind of luxury


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/228717/


----------



## LarisaCh

The building of Metro station in Moscow:

"Sretenski bulvar" (http://russos.livejournal.com/741503.html)

2010-09-24:














































This is ventilation:


----------



## coth

That's not Sretensky Bul'var. it was built few years ago. It's a second exit from Turgenevskaya.


----------



## vartal

coth said:


> That's not Sretensky Bul'var. it was built few years ago. It's a second exit from Turgenevskaya.


That's Sretensky Bul'var. It's a first exit from Turgenevskaya! It is not necessary to mislead anybody! 


Как это не Сретенский Бульвар? Это эскалаторный наклон именно Сретенского Бульвара, а не Тургеневской. Так что не надо путать. Просто проход с эскалаторам находится рядом с лестницей, ведущей с перехода со Сретенского Бульвара на Тургеневскую.


----------



## coth

To make it clear to our forumers. The station was already built few years ago. And it's in service. This is an exit from Turgenevskaya station.

Here is the model from pMetro.


----------



## vartal

*coth*, это ты так решил, судя по pMetro?:lol: Не смеши людей. Никакого отношения этот выход к станции Тургеневская не имел и иметь не будет! Просто так решили расположить рядом с лестницей, ведущей на станцию Тургеневская с перехода, ведущего со станции Сретенский Бульвар. Этот наклон относится к станции Сретенский Бульвар и никак иначе. Только не утверждай такое в профильных метрофорумах, иначе тебя там на смех поднимут.

You so have solved it, judging by pMetro? Don't make laugh people. This exit to station Turgenevskoy had no relation and won't have! Simply so have decided to arrange near to a ladder conducting on station Turgenevskoy from transition. This inclination concerns station Sretensky Bul`var and in any way differently. Only don't confirm such in profile metroforums, differently you there on laughter will lift.


----------



## coth

So you just want me to draw the picture myself? ok, spent 15 minutes of my life

Red - Chistye Prudy
Light green - Sretensky Bul'var
Orange - Turgenevskaya
Brown - ways between stations
Blue - existent exits
Pink - u/c exit











вартал
во-первых - не надо использовать переводчик. ибо получается абсолютно не связанная белиберда.
во-вторых - здесь не детский сад. если продолжишь в том же духе с оскорблением через каждое слово, то придётся отправить тебя туда в принудительном порядке.


----------



## vartal

coth said:


> So you just want me to draw the picture myself? ok, spent 15 minutes of my life


Картинку рисовать? Зачем, если я и так на словах скажу, как есть на самом деле и к какой станции относится этот наклон? 


coth said:


> здесь не детский сад. если продолжишь в том же духе с оскорблением через каждое слово, то придётся отправить тебя туда в принудительном порядке.


Никто никого не оскорблял. Просто не надо утверждать и убеждать остальных в том, что не соответствует действительности. Если ты не воспринимаешь мои слова всеръёз, то спроси кого-то другого (к примеру, на mymetro), как есть на самом деле. У Тургеневской уже есть свой выход, а это строиться наклон именно Сретенского Бульвара (посмотри хотя бы журнал Руссоса).
И не надо мне говорить про детский сад - не я его устраиваю в этой теме.


----------



## coth

Пассажиру абсолютно всё равно что там, где и как кто считает. Спустившись по эскалатору он попадает в станционный зал Тургеневской. А чтоб попасть на Сретенский бульвар ему надо пройти весь переход от Тургеневской к Сретенскому бульвару. Так что не надо никого в заблуждение вводить. Это тебе как метрофанату видится одно, пассажиру видится другое.


----------



## AlekseyVT

coth said:


> To make it clear to our forumers. The station was already built few years ago. And it's in service. This is an exit from Turgenevskaya station.


Station "Turgenevskaya" was already built 38 years ago. And it´s in service with one exit (which was also built 38 years ago). This is officially named as exit from station "Sretensky Bulvar" because this station havn´t own exit (it´s need to walk through platforms of one of two transfrer stations for reach exit - it´s very uncomfortable). And this is officially declared as exit from "Sretensky Bulvar", not second exit from "Turgenevskaya".


----------



## AlekseyVT

By the way, there was no any sence to built second exit from "Turgenevskaya" before opening of station "Sretensky Bulvar".


----------



## KVentz

coth said:


> Пассажиру абсолютно всё равно что там, где и как кто считает. Спустившись по эскалатору он попадает в станционный зал Тургеневской.


Не надо вводить людей в заблуждение. Спустившись по эскалатору, пассажир попадает в переход. До станционного зала ему ещё идти и идти, а потом спускаться по лестнице. И только тогда он попадёт в станционный зал. Впрочем, зная твою упёртость, ты это никогда не примешь.


----------



## vartal

coth said:


> Пассажиру абсолютно всё равно что там, где и как кто считает. Спустившись по эскалатору он попадает в станционный зал Тургеневской. А чтоб попасть на Сретенский бульвар ему надо пройти весь переход от Тургеневской к Сретенскому бульвару. Так что не надо никого в заблуждение вводить. Это тебе как метрофанату видится одно, пассажиру видится другое.


Ну если это так считаешь ты, то это ещё не означает того факта, что так и есть. Вон тебе даже KVentz говорит, что ты несёшь какую-то чушь. И не только он. Если тебя даже они не убеждают в том, что ты говоришь ерунду, то спорить с тобой о очевидных для остальных вещах не будет иметь смысла.


----------



## coth

давайте продолжим здесь
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/posts/64440403/


----------



## LarisaCh

*TERMINATOR IN THE MOSCOW METRO:*

*(in the company with Embassadors of Austria and USA)*


----------



## LarisaCh

del.


----------



## ekat99

haha the cat


----------



## Juni

Review all stations

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=589712&highlight=russia&page=91


----------



## LarisaCh

*PORCELAIN EXHIBITION AT THE STATION "VOROBYOVY GORY"*









Тов. Аминьев









Тов. Аминьев









Тов. Аминьев









Тов. Аминьев









Тов. Аминьев


----------



## LarisaCh

Тов. Аминьев









Тов. Аминьев









Тов. Аминьев









Тов. Аминьев


----------



## LarisaCh

Тов. Аминьев









Тов. Аминьев









Тов. Аминьев


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Some pictures of mine:































































































And some pictures of my fiancee:


































6.11.2010.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Okhotny Ryad station was refurbished 1 - 2 years ago. But as in Moscow metro there is a non oficial rule to preserve the image of each station as part of city's history, a small piece of old wall facing (in tile) was kept, all the rest was substituted for marble.






15.11.2010.


----------



## coth

One more map of upcoming projects. Moscow Mayor Sergey Sobyanin calls to review budget and to build 52km of Metro in next four years. Spending less than a billion of $ for a budget of $40bln on metro is totally unacceptable. Spending on metro should rise to $2bln from next year and spending on road construction should rise to $4bln.

4,5km should be completed in 2011.
14km in 2012.
16km in 2013.
17km in 2014.

Orange in under construction at the moment.
Pink - the project is ordered.
Red - the project is ready.
Violet - project to be ordered.
Yellow - future expansion.
Gray - built lines.
Brown - circle railway line with no passenger service since early XX century. Planned to be converted back to passenger line.
Black - subruban railway direction.
Olive - Moscow city borders.

Latest reports from today says preparation works begun on Dmitrovsky radius of LDL from Petrovsko-Razumovskaya to Seligerskaya.


----------



## Dase

^ Thanks for the interesting map. Am I seeing it right that the second line to Sheremetievo airport will be used for local trains (tracks 3 and 4 at the airport railway station)? If so, will the korresponding electrichka go to Komsomolskaya? The extension to the yellow line from Tretyakovyskaya to Delovoy Centre is much needed, is already clear if this has a higher priority during the next years? Apart from that, great to see lots of new tangential connections coming up with the new lines planned for the future.

On a sidenote, a while ago I was pretty surprised to see ticket vending machines at Savelovskaya Metro station. Can't remember having seen any on the system so far. Is this a new feature and if not, why aren't those machines avilable at more stations?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Dase said:


> On a sidenote, a while ago I was pretty surprised to see ticket vending machines at Savelovskaya Metro station. Can't remember having seen any on the system so far. Is this a new feature and if not, why aren't those machines avilable at more stations?


These machines were been installed in March, 2010 at five stations ("Savyolovskaya", "Timiryazevskaya", "Ulitsa 1905 goda", "VDNKh" and "Paveletskaya" of Line 2). They are work in the experimental regime. If this experiment will be recognize as succesful, it can be installed at more stations.

However, it's obviously that these machines can't replace the workers of cash offices due to big passanger volume in the Moscow Metro. It's take more time for every operation, and it's need to constantly add money into the ATM.


----------



## HARTride 2012

VOROBYOVY GORY Station is very nice, clean, and modern. Now if only they had more modern looking trains.


----------



## KVentz

Dase said:


> ^ Thanks for the interesting map. Am I seeing it right that the second line to Sheremetievo airport will be used for local trains (tracks 3 and 4 at the airport railway station)?


Yes, they have that plans, but we know nothing about dates.



> If so, will the korresponding electrichka go to Komsomolskaya?


Oh, yes, it uses the line to Leningradskiy vokzal railway terminal, but there are the huge plans to build four brand new ultramodern railway terminal there on the base of Kalanchyovskaya railway station. There will be the trains to all three largest aiports of Moscow region (Sheremetyevo, Domodedovo and Vnukovo). As you can see, there are four railway terminals near Komsomolskaya metro station.



> The extension to the yellow line from Tretyakovyskaya to Delovoy Centre is much needed, is already clear if this has a higher priority during the next years?


The plans are changes very quickly since new mayor decided to increase financing the building of the metro in a times. But I don't think this extension will be built in the next few years. They are forcing construction in large residential areas on the East and North.



> Is this a new feature and if not, why aren't those machines avilable at more stations?


AlekseyVT already told about them, I can only add that the developer has added the credit cards interface there, but there is a loopback on its place to the right of the screen. Seems Moscow metro doesn't ready to pay extra 1,5% for the bank transfer. 



HARTride 2012 said:


> VOROBYOVY GORY Station is very nice, clean, and modern. Now if only they had more modern looking trains.


In production:









Testing:


----------



## Dase

AlekseyVT said:


> However, it's obviously that these machines can't replace the workers of cash offices due to big passanger volume in the Moscow Metro. It's take more time for every operation, and it's need to constantly add money into the ATM.


Thanks for the information. As they take much less space than the ticket offices, they would however really help in easening congestion (when I see the rows of people trying to buy a ticket during rush hours or evening, I am always happy about my 3-monthly metro card), plus saving some money by closing down all but one or two ticket offices during low usage hours.



KVentz said:


> Oh, yes, it uses the line to Leningradskiy vokzal railway terminal, but there are the huge plans to build four brand new ultramodern railway terminal there on the base of Kalanchyovskaya railway station. There will be the trains to all three largest aiports of Moscow region (Sheremetyevo, Domodedovo and Vnukovo). As you can see, there are four railway terminals near Komsomolskaya metro station.


Oh, so this will be kind of an equivalent to the railway station planned at Dolovoy Centre/Mezhdunarodnaya? I've only heared so far that aeroexpress will serve all 3 airports from there, but of course it makes sense to have another terminus for them in the eastern city centre. 




KVentz said:


> The plans are changes very quickly since new mayor decided to increase financing the building of the metro in a times. But I don't think this extension will be built in the next few years. They are forcing construction in large residential areas on the East and North.


Of course, thinking about the situation a second time, I guess the huge new residential areas in the periphery are of more concern right now. However, the extension of the yellow line would really help relieving a few transfer stations in the center, plus it's definitely needed when the rail station is build at Moskwa City.


----------



## KVentz

Dase said:


> Oh, so this will be kind of an equivalent to the railway station planned at Dolovoy Centre/Mezhdunarodnaya?


Yeah, and I have no idea, will they be both or there will be only one them.


----------



## Dase

At least the new second ring line will be started soon: according to this article in the moscow news (last part), the first two stations Petrovsky Park and Khodinskoye Pole (project ordered in the above map) will be opened in 2015.


----------



## coth

Construction updates of the eastern extension of Solntsevsko-Kalininskaya Line (8)
Opening is planned on late 2012.

shots taken by Олег-Н @mymetro.ru


Открыть в полном размере (2288x1712; 1,83 мегабайт)


Открыть в полном размере (1939x900; 1,9 мегабайт)


Открыть в полном размере (2048x1536; 1,81 мегабайт)




Construction updates of southern extension of Lyublinsko-Dmitrovskaya Line (10)
Opening is planned on September 2011.
shots taken by russos
http://russos.livejournal.com/789888.html

Zyablikovo





























Shipilovskaya

taken by AndreyS @nashtransport.ru


Открыть в полном размере (3648x2736; 5,42 мегабайт)


Открыть в полном размере (3648x2736; 5,45 мегабайт)


Borisovo

taken by AndreyS @nashtransport.ru


Открыть в полном размере (3648x2736; 5,23 мегабайт)


Открыть в полном размере (3648x2736; 4,49 мегабайт)


Открыть в полном размере (3648x2736; 5,15 мегабайт)


----------



## Dase

It's not really belonging into the Metro topic, but nevertheless: does anybode know of a usable map of elektrichkas in and around the russian capital? Mosgortrans has added all their tram , bus- and trolleybuslines into google maps, but I haven't found anything resembling this or the Moscow metro map for the elektrichkas.


----------



## KVentz

Dase said:


> but I haven't found anything resembling this or the Moscow metro map for the elektrichkas.


It is sad but elektrichkas is the most uncomfortable transport in Moscow without any touch of the last 20 years. There are still USSR and even worse - frequency is down, delays and cancels are usual. Just add destroyed very dirty trains. And they are totally separate from all other transport of the city. The problem is elektrichkas belongs to federal JSC 'RZD' company and they aren't subordinated to Moscow city government. Oh, yes there is a JSC 'Central suburban passenger company' with RZD, Moscow city and Moscow region governments shares but all infrastructure belongs to RZD and Mr. Louzhkov was not able do deal with them. So, they live in their own separate world and doesn't care about people and their demands. No one think about elektrichkas as city transport like RER in Paris or S-Bahn in German cities. I think that's why you will hardly find it's map...


----------



## Dase

Well, maybe it's just a special case, but the stations I've seen so far looked pretty okay to me. On the weekend I was taking the Elektrichka to Sergiev Posad and the train as well as the stations on the way (especially the bigger ones like Moskwa-3 or Pushkin) as well as the train made quite an okay impression. The service interval (every 30 minutes all stops plus once an hour only a few stops) was okay, but not overwhelming. I mean, it's certainly not comparable to German S-Bahn (especially considering you need all those special tickets in Moscow) in the Center of the big cities, but if you go outside of them, you'd see that German S-Bahn doesn't have much higher standards there. On the contrary, especially at smaller stations, the station houses are usually closed and platform roofs are missing, being replaced by small huts similar to tram or bus stations.

Anyway, the elektrichka lines connected to a certain train stations have these maps, unfortunately nobody ever made the effort to show all the lines on one map, possibly cutting out the outer ends:









own picture


----------



## coth

answered in a proper thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=71850715#post71850715


----------



## ovem

One question:
Does the Spartak station have an entrance? Can someone enter?


----------



## AlekseyVT

ovem said:


> One question:
> Does the Spartak station have an entrance?


No.



ovem said:


> Can someone enter?


Only personal (via tunnels)

Link


----------



## Falubaz

Why isn't this station finished and used?


----------



## coth

It was built in the middle of nowhere. Under old Tushino airfield. It was planned in 1960's to redevelop it with a large housing district. But essentially the project was cancelled when station was already built.

http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CZg2Mjq


----------



## ovem

Amazing station. Thank you very much AlekseyVT & coth. Is it safe to reach the station via tunnels? I wanna do it when I'll visit Moscow. I'm pretty sure it's illegal though. Btw, these tunnels look like cut and cover ones. Did they build them this way?


----------



## coth

it's possible with an official permission only. you won't able to enter the tunnel on the daylight because of alarm movement detectors. hardly anyone let you in on the night


----------



## AlekseyVT

ovem said:


> Btw, these tunnels look like cut and cover ones. Did they build them this way?


Yes, like other neighboring stations at this Line.


----------



## lizayuen

As for me the station still looks good, just need to renovate a little.


----------



## Kot Behemot

coth said:


> it's possible with an official permission only. you won't able to enter the tunnel on the daylight because of alarm movement detectors. hardly anyone let you in on the night


Alarm movement detectors! Something new...
What about the Diggers? At least, 5 years ago they could go anywhere. I mean for the option to go there during the night.


----------



## kidrobot

Everything has become much stricter. Especially with the lines that "do not exist".


----------



## coth

15, not 5


----------



## KVentz

Kot Behemot said:


> Alarm movement detectors! Something new...


There are ones on every entrance to the tunnel on every station. And not only there. It's not like in Paris where everyone can walk in the tunnels.


----------



## coth

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> If only their rolling stock was updated. :dunno:


? 

Most of rolling stock on a half of lines produced since 1980's with just 1 line utilizing refurbished few years ago rolling stock from late 1970's. 5 lines utilizing trains produced less than 10 years ago.

Most of other big systems have much older trains in service.


----------



## AlekseyVT

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> If only their rolling stock was updated. :dunno:


Only not Siemens, please!!!! hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Le Clerk

AlekseyVT said:


> Only not Siemens, please!!!! hno:hno:hno:


What's wrong with Siemens?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I like Siemens trains. But the color scheme shown is horrible for any subway/metro in my opinion.


----------



## Dase

^ Well, the colour scheme is city-dependent anyway, so that has nothing to do with the train shown. IMHO, the Moscow Metro can use any design train-whise, as the latest examples from Metrowagonmash are pretty dull, especially the front.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Le Clerk said:


> What's wrong with Siemens?


OK, look at the seats:










1) Firstly I do not understand why necessary to use hard plastic (or wooden) seats instead of the soft leather seats. Secondly, I do not understand why necessary to do curves seatbacks. I'm tall and slightly slouching guy. When I sat in some European subways with such curved seats (Barcelona, Porto and others), I feel himself very uncomfortable and my spine was very ill. I don't understand why Europe does not use a soft seats with perpendicular seatbacks.



















2) I can't understand why there is no horizontal handrails above the seats. There are only the vertical pillars near the doors. Moscow Metro is a second busiest subway system in the world. It's mean that few "lucky people" will be sit on these horrible hard seats. The other passangers will stand around those pillars near the doors (that will lead to problems during the entry and exit of passengers at the stations). And the remaining 80% of passengers will stand between those pillars, having no handholds (and will fall on each other during each rotation or acceleration of the train).

I think that the Germans should understand that they design trains for the *MOSCOW METRO*, not for the Łódź, Gdynia or Kędzierzyn-Koźle (where it will be empty as it shown at those drawings)! This crappy trains should be sent to Poland!



Dase said:


> ^ Well, the colour scheme is city-dependent anyway, so that has nothing to do with the train shown. IMHO, the Moscow Metro can use any design train-whise, as the latest examples from Metrowagonmash are pretty dull, especially the front.


*Do you know this popular Russian joke?*

Pedestrian catches a taxi on the street. Ordinary car stops beside him. Surprised pedestrian asked the driver:
- Are you taxi driver?
- Yes, I am.
- So why your car have no any special signs?
- So what do you want - to ride or to look at signs?

*As a passenger of the Moscow Metro, I want to ride in the train instead of looking at its color design! And ride in comfort as it's possible with passanger traffic in Moscow Metro!*


----------



## FDW

AlekseyVT said:


> snip


You know Siemens will probably modify the design a bit to better suit the needs of Moscow don't you?


----------



## AlekseyVT

FDW said:


> You know Siemens will probably modify the design a bit to better suit the needs of Moscow don't you?


I hope so.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 31, 2011. Opening of the own vestibule of "Sretensky Boulevard" station.*

Sretensky Boulevard is a major boulevard in central Moscow of important cultural significance, a part of the Boulevard Ring encircling the centre of the city. Sretensky Boulevard's northern end is at Lubyanka Street and Rozhdestvensky Boulevard, and its southern end is at Turgenev Square, where it becomes Clean Ponds Boulevard.

*Former house of insurance company "Russia" (1899-1902, architects - Nikolay Proskurin and Viktor Velichkin):*








Wikipedia

*LUKoil headquarters (1970s-1995, architects - Felix Novikov and Dmitry Solopov):*








Wikipedia

*Monument to Nadezhda Krupskaya (1869-1939), Lenin's wife, social and cultural activist, at the northern end of Sretensky Boulevard (opened in 1976, sculptors - Yekaterina Belashova and Alexander Belashov):*








Beta

*Monument to Vladimir Shukhov (1853-1939), great Russian engineer and architect, at the southern end of Sretensky Boulevard (opened in 2008, sculptor - Salavat Shcherbakov):*








ivan65412009

Sretensky Boulevard is named after Sretensky Monastery. This monastery was founded by Grand Prince of Moscow Vasily I in 1397. It used to be located close to the present-day Red Square, but in the early 16th century it was moved northeast to what is now Bolshaya Lubyanka Street. The Sretensky Monastery gave its name to adjacent streets and byways, namely Sretenka Street, Sretensky Boulevard, Sretensky Lane, Sretensky Deadend, and Sretensky Gates Square.

Unlike most other Russian Orthodox churches of the same name the monastery is not, as might be expected, named after one of the twelve Great Feasts of Russian Orthodox Church - Sretenie Gospodne (Presentation of Our Lord in the Temple), with Sretenie being a Church Slavonic word for "meeting".

The origin of the monastery's name comes from the fact that it was built on the spot where the Muscovites and the ruling Prince had met the icon of Our Lady of Vladimir on August 26, 1395, moved from Vladimir to Moscow to protect the capital from the imminent invasion of Tamerlane. Soon thereafter, the armies of Tamerlane retreated and the grateful monarch founded the monastery to commemorate the miracle. In 1552, the Muscovites gathered at the walls of the monastery to meet the Russian army returning after the conquest of Kazan.

In 1925, the monastery was closed down. In 1928-1930, most of its buildings were dismantled by the Soviets, including the Church of Mary of Egypt (14th-16th century) and Church of Saint Nicholas (16th century). Only the Cathedral of the Meeting of the Icon of Our Lady of Vladimir with a side chapel to the Nativity of John the Forerunner (built in 1679 by the order of Russian Tsar Fyodor Alexeyevich) survived to this day.

Services in the Vladimirsky Cathedral resumed in 1991. The cathedral was transferred to the authority of the Pskovo-Pechorsky Monastery in 1994, but nowadays it is a separate monastic establishment, with Patriarch Alexy II as its archimandrite.

*Vladimirsky Cathedral (1679) of the Sretensky Monastery:*








Elena


----------



## Le Clerk

AlekseyVT said:


> OK, look at the seats:
> 
> 1) Firstly I do not understand why necessary to use hard plastic (or wooden) seats instead of the soft leather seats. Secondly, I do not understand why necessary to do curves seatbacks. I'm tall and slightly slouching guy. When I sat in some European subways with such curved seats (Barcelona, Porto and others), I feel himself very uncomfortable and my spine was very ill. I don't understand why Europe does not use a soft seats with perpendicular seatbacks.


I prefer hard-plastic seats because they can be maintained better and cheaper in time, and are also healthier. Leather is more difficult to clean than plastic and it can also accommodate bacteria and fungi better than plastic. Therefore, there is also a public health hazard when using leather. 

As to the seatbacks, I find them comfortable and ergonomic for keeping a healthy spine. I understand your concerns, but most people don't have back problems and want to keep their backs straight on the seats, especially when riding on long distances. 



> 2) I can't understand why there is no horizontal handrails above the seats. There are only the vertical pillars near the doors. Moscow Metro is a second busiest subway system in the world. It's mean that few "lucky people" will be sit on these horrible hard seats. The other passangers will stand around those pillars near the doors (that will lead to problems during the entry and exit of passengers at the stations). And the remaining 80% of passengers will stand between those pillars, having no handholds (and will fall on each other during each rotation or acceleration of the train).


That's a BIG problem indeed. Especially on very busy routes. I agree on this one.


PS: as to the colour scheme, it sucks for me too. But I guess it could be changed. I like the classic metal looks of the subway trams.


----------



## coth

Dase said:


> ^ Well, the colour scheme is city-dependent anyway, so that has nothing to do with the train shown. IMHO, the Moscow Metro can use any design train-whise, as the latest examples from Metrowagonmash are pretty dull, especially the front.


Nobody denies 81-760 have pretty ugly front. 81-740 isn't nice either. But aside of this MWM cars are of high quality, technically very advanced and well designed inside (may be not as good as london's trains, but much better than tokyo, new york, madrid trains). 81-760 and 81-761 might are not so nice inside with blue color scheme, but that just a matter of taste. Most people prefer blue over dark yellow, orange and brown. Me hates blue, though.

Let's hope they just going to redesign the nose of 81-760 before going to mass production. So then it's going to be better than Siemens in almost everything.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Sretensky Boulevard"* is a station of the Line 10 of the Moscow Metro. The construction, which began in the late 1980s, has frequently stalled as a result of continuous breaks in finances. Only in 2004 did proper funding resume, which allowed finishing the construction. The station was opened on December 29, 2007 only with interchange at "Turgenevskaya" (Line 6) station. On January 13, 2008 was opened second interchange at "Chistye Prudy" (Line 1) station. During 3.5 years station had no own vestibule - it was necessary to walk via platform of one of two interchange stations for reach exit to city.

The station opening had been long awaited, as it simultaneously allowed transfers to two other stations: "Chistye Prudy" ("Clean Ponds") of the Line 1 and "Turgenevskaya" ("Ivan Turgenev") of the Line 6. The projected passenger dynamics for the station are 10800 per hour on entry and 20100 on exit, which allows for a dramatic occupancy decrease on the Ring Line, particularly on the "Komsomolskaya" ("Communist Union of Youth") — "Kurskaya" ("Kursk") path.









Yury Gridchin

The station, designed by architects Nikolay Shumakov and Galina Mun, features a standard Line 10 deep-level (depth - 60 meters) pylon-trivault design with the base set as a monolith concrete plate. White fibreglass is used on the vaults of the central (9.5 metre diameter) and the platform halls (8.5 m) as well as the escalator and transfer corridor ceilings, which also doubles the hydroisolation. Initially it was though that the station's main decorative feature would include a set of three metre high bronze and rock sculptures in the niches of all 30 pylons. Made by leading Russian sculptors, they would stand on granite pedestals with luminescent lamps lighting down on top of them. However recently it has emerged that this would be too costly, and hence the pylon design was altered to now include a set of metallic artworks on themes of the Boulevard Ring. White marble covers the floors, whilst flooring are done with granite.

*Former house of insurance company "Russia":*








NAGRIMO

*LUKoil headquarters:*








Hopor

*Sretensky Boulevard:*








Faith-is-fate​
There are two escalator tunnels leading from both ends of the station: one directly to "Chistye Prudy" (Line 1) station, and the other to a combined transfer to "Turgenevskaya" (Line 6) as well as a diversion to a second escalator tunnel to the surface. The combined vestibule is located under the Turgenev Square at the beginning of Academician Sakharov Avenue and next to the Sretensky Boulevard for which the station is named. In an effort to conserve the spendings and time, the vestibule and the escalator tunnel to the surface were opened later.








Татьяна Вл.









Yury Gridchin


----------



## AlekseyVT

Le Clerk said:


> I prefer hard-plastic seats because they can be maintained better and cheaper in time, and are also healthier. Leather is more difficult to clean than plastic and it can also accommodate bacteria and fungi better than plastic. Therefore, there is also a public health hazard when using leather.


OMG!!! Don't force me to think that passengers are riding in European subways with naked backs and asses   



Le Clerk said:


> As to the seatbacks, I find them comfortable and ergonomic for keeping a healthy spine. I understand your concerns, but most people don't have back problems and want to keep their backs straight on the seats, especially when riding on long distances.


You totally don't understood me. I need to sit in RIGHT position for the spine had vertical support:









When the seatback has a little curvature, I can't fix my spine in vertical position:


----------



## Le Clerk

AlekseyVT said:


> OMG!!! Don't force me to think that passengers are riding in European subways with naked backs and asses


Oh, c'mon! In summer, people wear short pants, t-shirts etc. The leather grows all kind of bacteria and fungi because it's organic, stuff that people ma catch. It'd feel gross for me to sit with shorts (or not) on a piece of leather which accommodated thousand of peoples before, with various skin diseases.Would you wear a second hand leather jacket bought at a corner shop?



> You totally don't understood me. I need to sit in RIGHT position for the spine had vertical support


No, no, I perfectly understood you, but from the pics of Siemens cars, the seats look straight to me, at least the upper half of back seats where you put your back against. They look like keeping your spine in a pretty correct position.


----------



## Dase

coth said:


> Nobody denies 81-760 have pretty ugly front. 81-740 isn't nice either. But aside of this MWM cars are of high quality, technically very advanced and well designed inside (may be not as good as london's trains, but much better than tokyo, new york, madrid trains).


I totally agree with you. However, by the former comments I was led to believe that the criticism was mainly about the exterior looks.

Having said that, I think there's a little misunderstanding here: contrary to Metrowagonmash, who build every type of car with a certain interior (correct me If I am wrong, but visits to other Russian metro systems make me think so), western companies usually offer their subway and tram cars in families, which allow to adopt the interior and nose design according to the requirements of the ordering public transport company.

It is very unlikely that you will see two subway systems with the same interiors in Western Europe or Asia, so, if Siemens enters the tender, you can very much expect that interior to be adjusted to Moscow's needs.



AlekseyVT said:


> OMG!!! Don't force me to think that passengers are riding in European subways with naked backs and asses


To be honest, I cannot remember having ever seen so many topless people (okay, guys) within a subway system like during Moscow's heat last July


----------



## AlekseyVT

Le Clerk said:


> Oh, c'mon! In summer, people wear short pants, t-shirts etc. The leather grows all kind of bacteria and fungi because it's organic, stuff that people ma catch. It'd feel gross for me to sit with shorts (or not) on a piece of leather which accommodated thousand of peoples before, with various skin diseases.Would you wear a second hand leather jacket bought at a corner shop?


Summer is an opportune time for bacteria. I don't think that the risk to get infection in the Metro is higher than in any public place (streets, urban park, office rooms, personal car, etc). If to think about it everytime, that it can lead to mysophobia (pathological fear of contamination and germs). There are two ways to struggle with this risk - a night cleaning of Metro carriages and personal hygiene (shower, bath, laundry, etc). Anyway, it's much worse to sit on hard seats twice a day (this is daily additional pressure on the human skeleton) that to have minimal opportunity to get a skin disease. I'm prefer to sit on soft chairs and sleep on soft bed.



Le Clerk said:


> No, no, I perfectly understood you, but from the pics of Siemens cars, the seats look straight to me, at least the upper half of back seats where you put your back against. They look like keeping your spine in a pretty correct position.


So what problem to do it with lower part of seats? I can't understand it. Why need to have such unusual configuration?



Le Clerk said:


> I understand your concerns, but most people don't have back problems and want to keep their backs straight on the seats, especially when riding on long distances.


But what with minority? Following your logic, we can say that officials should not spend money to build special equipment for disabled people, because most people are healthy. Also do not forget, that here are old people and kids among these relatively healthy passangers. For these people situation will be doubly uncomfortable.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*VESTIBULE OF "SRETENSKY BOULEVARD"*

*Preparations to the official opening:*








Битцевский панк

*The theme of this applique on the glass is leisure of Muscovites at Boulevard Ring:*








Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк

*Sretensky Boulevard:*








PS43


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Lighting of the stairs (for the visually impaired passengers):*








Битцевский панк

*Turnstiles UT-2009:*








Битцевский панк

*Ivan Besedin (in glasses), new chief of Moscow Metro:*








Битцевский панк

*Sergey Sobyanin, new Mayor of Moscow:*








Битцевский панк


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Official opening of vestibule:*








q-rex

*Ticket offices:*








Битцевский панк

*Behind the glass:*








Битцевский панк

*Escalators:*








Битцевский панк

*Police post:*








Битцевский панк

*Nikolay Shumakov, the architect of station:*








Битцевский панк


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Entrance to the "Sretensky Boulevard" under Turgenev Square:*








Битцевский панк

*Opposite entrance to the "Turgenevskaya" station:*








Битцевский панк

*Passageway to the platform (with asymmetrical form of vault):*








Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Moscow Metropolitan. "Turgenevskaya" and "Sretensky Boulevard" stations":*








kronos

*Entrances to both stations are located at this underpass under the Turgenev Square:*








kronos

*Map of Moscow Metro, yellow terminal for the checking of tickets, two blue ticket machines, red-blue column of information and emergency call:*








kronos

*Ticket office:*








kronos

*General view:*








kronos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Two guestbooks:*








kronos

*Kaleidoscope:*








kronos

*Location of entrances to the three interchange stations:*








kronos


----------



## KVentz

Le Clerk said:


> Oh, c'mon! In summer, people wear short pants, t-shirts etc. The leather grows all kind of bacteria and fungi because it's organic


All plactics are organic and the wood too. What did you mean?


----------



## coth

New colors. Front will remain same...

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/love-mi1/12/29


----------



## skytrax

I love the stations.

Btw, are the tickets selling machines also in english?


----------



## KVentz

skytrax said:


> Btw, are the tickets selling machines also in english?


Yes, they are.


----------



## WotaN

AlekseyVT said:


> I think that the Germans should understand that they design trains for the *MOSCOW METRO*, not for the Łódź, Gdynia or Kędzierzyn-Koźle (where it will be empty as it shown at those drawings)! This crappy trains should be sent to Poland!


Now that wasn't most polite of you, was it. Perhaps these trains could be sent to Tula, Ryazan' or Yaroslavl', where a good use could be made of them, and where they could be exactly as empty as on pictures.


----------



## void0

I like german trains, they are better than russian ones


----------



## AlekseyVT

WotaN said:


> Now that wasn't most polite of you, was it. Perhaps these trains could be sent to Tula, Ryazan' or Yaroslavl', where a good use could be made of them, and where they could be exactly as empty as on pictures.


Yes, it is also can be an option. But at this moment no one country except Poland does not need these trains.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Temporary entrance / exit of Park Kultury station (red line)












2 - 3.06.2011.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Sretensky Boulevard":*








Izus67









Izus67


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 31, 2011. Interview of Nikolay Shumakov, Head Architect of "Metrogiprotrans", about design of the station "Sretensky Boulevard":*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 9, 2011. Beginning of construction of the Metro station "Pyatnitskoe Shosse" ("Pyatnitskoe Highway"; Line 3) at Metro depot "Mitino":*








Russos









Russos









Russos

*Portal of the tunnel from the side of Metro depot:*








Russos

*Territory of Metro depot:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 15, 2011. "Nonexistent Metro" exhibition opens for passengers:*

Metro stations design images that never got implemented are now on public display at the Metro Gallery at "Vystavochnaya" ("Exhibition") station. The exhibition organized by Moscow Metro and "Metrogiprotrans" opened on June 15, 2011.

"Metrogiprotrans", in former times known as "Metroproject" was set up back in 1930-ies to do the design of Moscow Metro stations. Although it boasted the best architects of the time, none of them had experience in designing of Metro stations. As a result, one task was assigned to several workshops and the best design of the station was later selected by a special commission. The other designs were put in the archive only to be studied by specialists and young architects searching for inspiration from the works of their colleagues. Today, some of these works are on public display in the Metro Gallery which is free and open for visitors every day.

Station "Vystavochnaya" ("Exhibition") was opened at Line 4 on September 10, 2005. The first photo exhibition in Moscow Metro was opened at this station on December 23, 2005. The themes of the previous exhibitions:
1) December 23, 2005 - "Presentation of the world" (author - Yury Rost);
2) May 15, 2006 - "Birds" (author - Yury Rost);
3) December 25, 2006 - "Ice" (author - Yury Rost);
4) February 29, 2008 - "Island of people" (about Iceland, author - Yury Rost);
5) May 15, 2009 - "Young and Famous" (based on photo archives);
6) May 13, 2010 - "Paris-Moscow" (about Paris Metro, based on photo archives).

*Opening of the photo exhibition:*








art-pushka









art-pushka

*Nikolay Shumakov, Head Architect of the "Metrogiprotrans":*








art-pushka









art-pushka


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos









Russos

*Project of "Paveletskaya" station (Line 2). Central hall (1938). Architects - Vesnin brothers:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 24, 2011. Project of the stations of the Third Interchange Contour: 
1st Interchange Contour - interchange stations in the central part of Moscow; 
2nd Interchange Contour - existing Ring Line 5; 
first stage of the 3rd Interchange Contour - orange line at this map:*









*"Petrovsky Park" (with interchange at the station "Dynamo" of the Green Line 2):*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Khodynskoe Pole" ("Khodynka Field"):*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Khoroshyovskaya" (with interchange at the station "Polezhaevskaya" of the Violet Line 7):*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 15, 2011. Opening of the photo exhibition "Nonexistent Metro" at the station "Vystavochnaya" ("Exhibition" at Line 4; opened on September 10, 2005). Interview with Nikolay Shumakov, Head Architect of the "Metrogiprotrans":*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 30, 2011. Renovation of exposition in the special train "Poetry in the Metro"*

*Announcement:*

In the same ceremony will be held starting "poetic" structure, which will be attended by representatives of the Moscow Metro, and also the Italian Ambassador to Russia, Antonio Zanardi Landi, director of the Italian Institute of Culture Adriano Dell'Asta, other distinguished guests. The exhibition is organized with the support of the Italian Institute of Culture and the Italian Embassy in Moscow. In the train, "Poetry in the Metro" placed eight pieces of works of the greatest Italian poets - Dante Alighieri (1265-1321), Francesco Petrarca (1304-1374), Ugo Foscolo (1778-1827), Giacomo Leopardi (1798-1837), Umberto Saba (1883-1957), Giuseppe Ungaretti (1888-1970), Eugenio Montale (1896-1981) - Nobel Prize Laureate (1975), and Maria Luisa Spaziani (b. 1924). All poems and biographies of the poets presented in two languages ​​- Russian and Italian. In the vestibule of station will be sold special tickets for two trips with the original design, dedicated to this event. Creativity Italian poets in the Moscow metro will be presented in the ongoing Year of Italian Culture and Italian Language in Russia and Russian culture and Russian language in Italy. New exhibition in the train, "Poetry in the Metro" will last 6-8 months, after which a nominal composition will be presented the works of other poets. 

At the initiative of Moscow colleagues, a transport company that manages the underground capital of Italy, has organized a similar exhibition in Rome, fragments of poems by Russian poets - Vladimir Mayakovsky (1893-1930), Anna Akhmatova (1889-1966) and Boris Pasternak (1890-1960), Nobel Prize Laureate (1958). Train "Poetry in the Metro" – a unique project of the Moscow Metro, created to explore the passengers with world-renowned works of foreign poets. In the "poetic" train are biographies and works of great masters, who have made ​​an invaluable contribution to the world art and became the brightest stars in the literary firmament. 

For the first time "poetic" train was put into operation at Line 4 on November 17, 2010 with a selection of verses five known Chilean poets. Currently, the Moscow Metro is branded with seven special trains: "Retro train", "Kursk salient" and "Red Arrow" – at Line 1; "The People's Volunteers" - at Line 2; "Aquarelle" - at Line 3; "Poetry in the Metro" - at Line 4; "Reading Moscow" - at Ring Line 5. Recalls the ITAR-TASS. All Regional News. 

*Igor Yermolenko, First Deputy Head of Moscow Metro:*








q-rex

*Beginning of the ceremony at the station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International" at Line 4; opened on August 30, 2006 near IBC):*








q-rex

*Metro girls:*








q-rex

*Special train:*








q-rex


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Svetlana Tsaryova, Head of Press Service of Moscow Metro:*








q-rex

*Honorary Guest - Yevgeny Solonovich (b. 1933), known Russian writer and translator of Italian poetry, Mondello Prize Laureate (2010):*








q-rex

*Official opening:*








q-rex

*Adriano Dell'Asta (Director of the Italian Institute of Culture), Antonio Zanardi Landi (Italian Ambassador to Russia) and Igor Yermolenko (First Deputy Head of Moscow Metro):*








q-rex

*New exposition:*








q-rex


----------



## AlekseyVT

q-rex









q-rex









q-rex









q-rex









q-rex


----------



## iampuking

^^ So is the second ring line going ahead? Good news if it is.

Interesting that it will have platform screen doors, and that the stations will only differ in colour.


----------



## Dase

^ Only the transfer stations. If you look carefully, you'll see that the color accent of the station matches the color of the respective transfer line. 

The direction of the tunnel is pretty strange btw. - the detour to Presnyaya is in reality even bigger than suggested in the metro map, which is even more strange when you consider that Mnevniki, Presnyaya and Shelepikha are only supposed to open when a huge business center above them is built. So, while offering new connections, the travel times aren't going to be optimal, sort of comparable to the long ride on a short air-distance between Kievskiy Vokzal and Vystavochnaya.


----------



## KVentz

Dase said:


> The direction of the tunnel is pretty strange btw.


Everything goes on the right places when you will see the full map:










Black are the current lines, colored are the planned and U/C.


----------



## AlekseyVT

iampuking said:


> ^^ So is the second ring line going ahead? Good news if it is.


Third Interchange Contour is not analog of Ring Line. There planned to be four lines between the Moscow outskirts, which will not be built across Central District of Moscow. As it was explained to me, those four lines will be cross in the form of symbol *#* The trains will be run from one end to another, via stations of the ring of Third Interchange Contour.


----------



## iampuking

^^ A bit like the London Overground, then? The track forms an orbit but no trains will actually make a full orbit...

And are the stations being built without anything between them? What is the point in that?


----------



## KVentz

iampuking said:


> And are the stations being built without anything between them?


M?


----------



## AlekseyVT

iampuking said:


> ^^ A bit like the London Overground, then? The track forms an orbit but no trains will actually make a full orbit...


The main problem of the Moscow Metro is that people are force to use central transfer stations (Ring Line + stations inside Ring Line) for travel from one outskirt to another (for example, from Southern to the Eastern Administrative Districts of Moscow). As result, central stations became too overcrowded. Therefore, the idea to built lines between outskirts which will no pass in Central Administrative Distrcit (see red lines on the Map). The routes from one outskirt to another will be pass via some stations of the future Third Interchange Countour, not along whole ring.



iampuking said:


> And are the stations being built without anything between them? What is the point in that?


:dunno:


----------



## AlekseyVT

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES*
*- END OF JUNE 2011*








KVentz


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"BORISOVO" (LINE 10; 2011)*

*Southern exit:*








Егор64

*Central part:*








Егор64

*Parts of escalators in the northern part:*








Кролик









Кролик









Кролик


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"SHIPILOVSKAYA" (LINE 10; 2011)*

*Vestibule №1:*








Вася Зябликов

*Staircase:*








Вася Зябликов









Вася Зябликов









Вася Зябликов

*Vestibule №2:*













Вася Зябликов


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"ZYABLIKOVO" (LINE 10; 2011)*

*Construction of transfer between "Zyablikovo" and "Krasnogvardeyskaya" (Line 2):*








METROMAN525


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"MARYINA ROSHCHA" (LINE 10), second vestibule (2012)*









Kirgam









Kirgam









Kirgam









Kirgam


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"NOVOKOSINO" (LINE 8; 2012)*

*June 29, 2011. Construction of the tunnels from "Novokosino" to "Novogireevo" stations:*








Altaridey









PetreX









PetreX









PetreX


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"BRATEEVO" (LINE 2; 2013)*









Александр К

*Construction site:*








Александр К









Александр К

*Metro depot:*








Александр К


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"LERMONTOVSKY PROSPECT" (LINE 7; 2013)*

*Geological research of the soil:*








franssen









franssen









franssen


----------



## AlekseyVT

*EXTENSION OF THE BUTOVSKAYA LINE (L1; 2014)*









dmitryv69









dmitryv69









dmitryv69


----------



## Dase

@ AlexeyVT / KVentz: thanks for the additional maps. Unfortunately, they show what I meant - the new lines close to the center don't use the fastest directions because of different constraints - on the yellow line it's the wish for additional connections for the line and Moscow city, on the line between Savelovskaya and Vystavochnaya it's the business center that might or might not get built. 

The main advantage of the Moscow Metro compared with other Metro networks has always been the high speed between different points, unfortunately even today one can already see that all those curves drastically decrease this speed (main examples would be Mendeleevskaya-Chekhovskaya via Tsvetnoy Bulvar and the already mentioned extension of the Blue line to Meshdunarodnaya). For me it looks like the Metro is kind of mis-used here to cater for local needs for the price of slower network speed. A direct connection between khoroshevskaya and Vystovochnaya would easily save 10 Minutes, while Mevniki could be later on (when the business center was actually built) by a line continuing to Krylatskoye.


----------



## FDW

AlekseyVT said:


> Third Interchange Contour is not analog of Ring Line. There planned to be four lines between the Moscow outskirts, which will not be built across Central District of Moscow. As it was explained to me, those four lines will be cross in the form of symbol *#* The trains will be run from one end to another, via stations of the ring of Third Interchange Contour.


Okay, your explanation has helped make this map below make a lot more sense. Yet at the same time though, the map here shows that a true second ring line is planned for the future, as an expansion of the existing Line 11. Now my second question, will the first part of "Third Interchange corridor" be referred to as Line 12 or Line 13?



KVentz said:


> Everything goes on the right places when you will see the full map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black are the current lines, colored are the planned and U/C.


----------



## Jim856796

^^If the black and coloured narrow lines in that map are the metro lines themselves, then what does the big red line stand fer?


----------



## AlekseyVT

KVentz said:


> Everything goes on the right places when you will see the full map:
> 
> Black are the current lines, colored are the planned and U/C.


To be honest, even being Muscovite, I can understand little at this map. Here I can see two rings, which are formed by red and purple lines. The red lines are marked as "speed lines". But how it can be possible if they had same number of stops as at purple lines? And why you posted it if will be realized only after 50 years as minimum?

I recommend you to post more "realistic" maps in the international forum or at least explain those maps for non-Russian speakers (of course, if you clearly understand that is shown here).


----------



## KVentz

FDW said:


> Now my second question, will the first part of "Third Interchange corridor" be referred to as Line 12 or Line 13?


I think yes, Line 12.



Jim856796 said:


> ^^If the black and coloured narrow lines in that map are the metro lines themselves, then what does the big red line stand fer?


Metro lines too. But high-speed.



AlekseyVT said:


> But how it can be possible if they had same number of stops as at purple lines?


No, they usually have less. The average distance between the stations is close to the largest distance on the current lines.



> And why you posted it if will be realized only after 50 years as minimum?


This is an official map of «Research and Project Institute of Moscow City Master Plan», a part of Moscow Master Plan till 2025.



> I recommend you to post more "realistic" maps


You have already posted my more "realistic" map as the latest constriction updates. But it doesn't show what is expected at the end and why they are forcing construction of Delovoy tsentr — Savyolovskaya line.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Dase said:


> ^ Only the transfer stations. If you look carefully, you'll see that the color accent of the station matches the color of the respective transfer line.


Right.

*And for completion - project of the station "Nizhnyaya Maslovka" (Third Interchange Contour; with transfer to the station "Savyolovskaya" of the Grey Line 9):*








DmitriyA









DmitriyA


----------



## iampuking

AlekseyVT said:


> :dunno:


My comment was in response to Dase saying "Only the transfer stations. (are being built) If you look carefully, you'll see that the color accent of the station matches the color of the respective transfer line." Which I now understand to mean that the whole thing is being built, but with some stations left out to be built at a later date; the stations without transfers.


----------



## AlekseyVT

iampuking said:


> My comment was in response to Dase saying "Only the transfer stations. (are being built) If you look carefully, you'll see that the color accent of the station matches the color of the respective transfer line." Which I now understand to mean that the whole thing is being built, but with some stations left out to be built at a later date; the stations without transfers.


I'm finally understood you. Yes, it was declared in February 2011 that three stations - "Khoroshyovskaya", "Mnyovniki" and "Presnya" - will be built later because it's not so important for the city due to location. Station "Khodynskoe Pole" ("Khodynka Field") will be built within first stage of construction because it will be located near living complex, which was built by "Inteco" company, owned by Yelena Baturina (the wife of ex-Mayor of Moscow). In the late future they planned to built another station of Third Interchange Contour without transfer to other lines. Station "Nizhegorodskaya" ("Nizhny Novgorod"; between Line 7 and Line 8) planned to be built at the south-east of Moscow, near rail station and future Metro depot.


----------



## KVentz

AlekseyVT said:


> Station "Khodynskoe Pole" ("Khodynka Field") will be built within first stage of construction because it will be located near living complex, which was built by "Inteco" company, owned by Yelena Baturina (the wife of ex-Mayor of Moscow).


Not only, there is also the 'Megasport' winter sports stadium, TsSKA sport complex, some retail ('Start' store) and former 'Aerovokzal' with bus station on that side of Leningradskiy prospect (ave).


----------



## AlekseyVT

KVentz said:


> Not only, there is also the 'Megasport' winter sports stadium, TsSKA sport complex, some retail ('Start' store)....


Thank you, I know. I was been at every home Euroleague match of BC CSKA at least during last 9 years. See my photo below (in red rectangle ).

But living complex is more important in this plan, as it possible to understand.



KVentz said:


> ... and former 'Aerovokzal' with bus station on that side of Leningradskiy prospect (ave).


As I heard, Bus Terminal (former "Aerovokzal") didn't work there anymore.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 7, 2011. Construction of the station "Shipilovskaya" (Line 10), which planned to be opened this year*

*Vestibule №2, lower tier:*








Uragus









Uragus

*Future escalators:*








Uragus

*Platform of the station:*








Uragus


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Whitewashing of the vault:*








Uragus









Uragus









Uragus

*Surface of the platform:*








Uragus


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Vestibule №1:*








Uragus









Uragus









Uragus









Uragus


----------



## manrush

Nice to see that the new stations will have PSDs.

@KVentz, do the high speed metro lines basically mean express lines (like in NY or Chicago)?


----------



## coth

manrush
there is a map on previous page


----------



## coth

roughly saying it's just 4 new classic lines with commercial speed up to 60kmph


----------



## Falubaz

This map is really impressive. Is the second circle line going to be busy? Its route seems to cover mostly far outskirts right?


----------



## coth

outskirts are more populous than historical center. population of central district is just 600 thous out of 15mln of entire agglomeration. almost all termini are most busiest stations.


----------



## KVentz

Falubaz said:


> Is the second circle line going to be busy?


Not like current radial lines, and even less busy then the first circle. The first circle itself is not very busy (comparable to other Moscow metro lines), but there are problems with transfers, they are overloaded. Moscow needs more transfers, and the second ring gives many of them.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 11, 2011. Construction of the station "Zyablikovo" with interchange at the station "Krasnogvardeyskaya" ("Red Guard"; Line 2). Southern vestibule:*








Russos

*Station "Zyablikovo":*








Russos

*The staircase to the transfer balcony:*








Russos









Russos

*Two transfer escalators. There will be seven escalators: three - for exit and four - for transfer:*








Russos

*Mounting of the escalator section:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 18, 2011. Construction of the Metro station "Zyablikovo" and "Shipilovskaya". Made by vartal.

Part One:*





*Part Two:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 18, 2011. Construction of the station "Zyablikovo" (Line 10), which planned to be open this year:*








angelsolitude

*Platform of the "Zyablikovo" station:*








angelsolitude

*Construction of the transfer to the station "Krasnogvardeyskaya" ("Red Guard"; Line 2):*








angelsolitude









angelsolitude


----------



## Los Earth

Would you say this is fast progress compared to other cities?


----------



## mopc

Great map! so there are four stations under construction at this moment: Piatniskoe Shosse, Novokosino, Shipilovskaya and Kazakhstanskaya.


----------



## coth

Pyatnitskoye Shosse and Brateevo on early stages.

Borisovo, Shipilovskaya and Zyablikovo should be opened at the end of 2011.

Novokosino should be opened next year.


Also they are working on tunnels connecting Delovoy Center with Park Pobedy (line 9, Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya) and Maryina Roscha with Petrovsko-razumovskaya and beyond (line 10, Lyublinsko-Dmitrovskaya).


----------



## garcia.calavera

moskow metro is incredible , great updates


----------



## AlekseyVT

Los Earth said:


> Would you say this is fast progress compared to other cities?


It's all relativly. Undoubtedly, it's fast progress compared to other Russian cities, but extremly slow compared to Chinese cities or some other Asian states, where every year opened new lines. I don't know much about situation with Metro systems in other parts of the world.



mopc said:


> Great map! so there are four stations under construction at this moment: Piatniskoe Shosse, Novokosino, Shipilovskaya and *Kazakhstanskaya.*





coth said:


> *Borisovo,* Shipilovskaya and Zyablikovo should be opened at the end of 2011.


It's need to mentioned that "Kazakhstanskaya" is a preliminary name of "Borisovo" station. There was preliminary agreement that Kazakh artists will be decorated Moscow station, and Russian artists will be take part in decoration of future station "Moscow" in Almaty Metro, Kazakhstan. But now I'm sure that "Borisovo" is a correct historical name for this station because there are no any objects in this place, which named after Kazakhstan.


----------



## dfx

*Documentary on Metro 2*

I saw a documentary on the secret Moscow Metro 2 on TV in the States on either PBS, the History Channel or the Discovery Channel, maybe six months or a year ago. The host was British and I suspect it was a BBC production. 

It was very well done and I wonder if anyone can give me any information about it, I would love to see it again. At the time I saw the documentary I had not been to Moscow, in August of this year I was fortunate enough to visit and and see the incredible metro system there. It has replaced the Great Wall of China as the most impressive man made thing I have ever seen.

Any suggestions for other good videos on the Moscow Metro would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks to all.


----------



## AlekseyVT

dfx said:


> Any suggestions for other good videos on the Moscow Metro would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks to all.


*DOCUMENTARY FILMS ABOUT THE MOSCOW METRO:*

*1) "MOSCOW METRO - UNDERGROUND TEMPLE OF COMMUNISM" (1991, FRANCE)*

*Brief description: Unconventional vision of the Moscow Metro.*

*Video (only for Russian speakers):*
_(To watch film in Full Screen mode, move mouse cursor on the video window and click on inscription in the right upper corner)_
48267db2f91414e76ad89e9204b4f4d9

*2) "SOVIET EMPIRE. SER. 11 - METRO" (2009, RUSSIA)*

*Brief description: The best documentary film about history of Moscow Metro at least for last decade.*

*Video (for Russian speakers):*
_(To watch film in Full Screen mode, follow previous instruction)_

*Part One:*
9f5b9cb0332fd76c0e5bd54df67492d5

*Part Two:*
eaa40c8e65c518aa378ae7a598c61b3b

*To watch the latter film with English subtitles, follow this instruction:*
1) Go at this Link;
2) Move mouse cursor on the video window and press on right button;
3) Choose the Full Screen mode.


----------



## Los Earth

AlekseyVT said:


> It's all relativly. Undoubtedly, it's fast progress compared to other Russian cities, but extremly slow compared to Chinese cities or some other Asian states, where every year opened new lines. I don't know much about situation with Metro systems in other parts of the world.
> 
> Thanks for the information


----------



## AlekseyVT

*September 15, 2011. Finally they began construction works for extension of Butovskaya Line L1:*








Izus67









Izus67









Izus67









Izus67









Izus67


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Upgraded rolling stock at Lyublino station.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## krnboy1009

Great stations, work of art really.

Not a fan of their cars though. Not that they are garbage or anything, but they look dull. especially compared to how artistic the stations are.


----------



## Armidall

krnboy1009 said:


> Great stations, work of art really.
> 
> Not a fan of their cars though. Not that they are garbage or anything, but they look dull. especially compared to how artistic the stations are.


agree... but they have amazing sound :nuts:


----------



## iampuking

^^Great sound and great acceleration despite being somewhat old.


----------



## krnboy1009

Cars on the most recent pics posted looks pretty new though. Who makes them?


----------



## AlekseyVT

krnboy1009 said:


> Cars on the most recent pics posted looks pretty new though. Who makes them?


All models of trains for Moscow Metro were made by "Metrovagonmash" company, which located in Mytishchi town near Moscow.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metrovagonmash


----------



## KVentz

AlekseyVT said:


> All models of trains for Moscow Metro were made by "Metrovagonmash" company, which located in Mytishchi town near Moscow.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metrovagonmash


And this is a part of Transmashholding:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transmashholding




krnboy1009 said:


> Cars on the most recent pics posted looks pretty new though. Who makes them?


They are a little bit upgraded version of the current ones. The new model looks cooler.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Rails are being renovated at Aleksandrovsky Sad station (line 4):







8 .10. 2011.

New development at Dobrolyubova street, construction of a ventilation system between Fonvizinskaya and Butyrskaya stations, line 10:







9 .10. 2011.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES*
*- EARLY OCTOBER 2011*

*"BORISOVO" (LINE 10; 2011)*

*Northern exit:*








la terra1









la terra1









la terra1

*Elevator for disabled persons:*








la terra1


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"SHIPILOVSKAYA" (LINE 10; 2011)*

*Panorama:*








Вася Зябликов

*Northern part:*








Вася Зябликов

*Southern part:*








Вася Зябликов









Вася Зябликов


----------



## AlekseyVT

Батон









Батон









Батон









Батон









Батон









Батон


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"ZYABLIKOVO" (LINE 10; 2011)*









Батон

*Northern exit and elevator:*








Батон









Батон









Батон

*General view:*








Батон









Батон

*Another northern exit:*








Батон


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"NOVOKOSINO" (LINE 8; 2012)*









metronews









PetreX









PetreX









PetreX


----------



## AlekseyVT

*METRO STATION "BRATEEVO"/"ALMA-ATINSKAYA" ("ALMATY") AND METRO DEPOT "BRATEEVO" (LINE 2)*









колючий ёжик









колючий ёжик









колючий ёжик









Александр К









Александр К


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Part of a new line near Moscow City under construction:


Фотографии в альбоме «Москва-Сити» Night-City-Dream на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


















16.10.2011.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 14, 2011. Construction of the station "Borisovo":*








aleksey168z









aleksey168z









aleksey168z









aleksey168z


----------



## ode of bund

Please post some pictures of Moscow trolley-buses on bridges, overpasses, underpasses, via-ducts, and tunnels, I am really interested in seeing those.:clown:


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 4, 2011. Gala concert, devoted to the 80-anniversary of "Metrobuilding" company*

*Dmitry Gaev (in glasses), former Chief of Moscow Metropolitan, looks at the Soviet plan of Metro construction of 1986. The majority of Metro constructions are still built today according to this plan:*








Russos

*The veterans of "Metrobuilding" in the State Kremlin Palace:*








Russos

*State Kremlin Palace:*








Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Gala concert in the State Kremlin Palace:*








Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos

*Actress Elina Bystritskaya, who played a role of Metro builder Lyolya in the well-known Soviet movie "Volunteers" (1958):* 








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Kseniya Simonova is the 2009 winner of the TV contest "Ukraine’s got Talent", which is part of the "Got Talent" series. She is a performance artist in sand animation and a philanthropist. She presented a two minute sand story and was selected as a semi-finalist. She wanted to perform a sand story about World War II, but the producers encouraged her to choose a more popular theme. Kseniya refused, saying, "I just want to bring some immortal sense to this show. Not just pictures or video clips. Something close to all hearts". The sand story Kseniya presented live on TV was an eight minute story of a young couple separated by the war. In an interview she said, "It was so emotionally hard, and I now still can not think about those minutes without pain... My hands were dying and reviving making the images". Kseniya was hoping to get some exposure as an artist, but it became much more. The audience was in tears. As soon as she finished her performance, applause erupted and she received a standing ovation.*






*Here is sand animation, devoted to the Moscow Metro:*








Russos









Russos

*Dance Ensemble "Kudrinka":*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Rock band "Lubeh":*













Russos









Russos









Russos

*Golden shovel - present from Moscow Metropolitan:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*LATEST CONSTRUCTION UPDATES*
*- END OF OCTOBER 2011*

*"BORISOVO" (LINE 10; 2011)*

*Northern part:*








10/6









10/6

*Ventilation system:*








BUM

*Entrance to the station:*








BUM









BUM









BUM


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Elevator for disable people:*








BUM









BUM









BUM









BUM









BUM









BUM


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"SHIPILOVSKAYA" (LINE 10; 2011)*

*Entrance to the station:*








Батон









Батон









Батон









Батон


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"ZYABLIKOVO" (LINE 10; 2011)*

*Entrance to the station:*








Батон









Батон

*Ventilation system:*








Батон









Батон









Батон

*Ventilation system between "Borisovo" and "Shipilovskaya" stations:*








m90.tass


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"NOVOKOSINO" (LINE 8; 2012)*

*End of construction of left tunnel between "Novogireevo" and "Novokosino" stations:*








ru-foto









ru-foto


----------



## AlekseyVT

ru-foto









ru-foto









ru-foto









ru-foto









ru-foto









ru-foto









ru-foto









ru-foto









ru-foto


----------



## AlekseyVT

ru-foto









ru-foto









ru-foto


----------



## AlekseyVT

*STATION "BRATEEVO"/"ALMA-ATINSKAYA" AND METRO DEPOT "BRATEEVO" (LINE 2; 2013)*









Александр К









Александр К









Александр К









Александр К









Александр К


----------



## Gabiturat

AlekseyVT said:


> *"Zyablikovo":*


Wow! Looks impressive!


----------



## milkyy

Gabiturat said:


> Wow! Looks impressive!


It looks cosmic! I love it


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Some pics of Moscow metro taken today.














































4.11.2011.


----------



## Woonsocket54

_Night City Dream_ said:


> 4.11.2011.


If this is Park Pobedy, then these are allegedly the longest escalators in Europe.


----------



## coth

it is


----------



## venom6

Very nice metro pictures from the Russian capital!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Part of a new line, Moscow City plot.

They're working hard but I noticed only a few people on the plot. The pictures were taken on Sunday when I had the opportunity to come to MIBC for half an hour. Casagrande is operating properly extracting the soil (?)

View from Mezhdunarodnaya entrance.







Opposite:













There are lots of parts and pieces for construction nearby. I tried to take pictures of extraction process.




















6 .11. 2011.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SOME MORE PHOTOS OF FUTURE MOSCOW METRO STATIONS*

*"Zyablikovo":*








d0cent

*Ventilation system:*








d0cent

*Future interchange to the "Krasnogvardeyskaya" station in the vestibule:*








d0cent

*Upper galleries for passage and platform of the station:*








d0cent









d0cent


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Curve ways (due to proximity of the station to the urban underground communications):*








d0cent









d0cent









d0cent

*Technical gallery for the service of the fixtures:*








d0cent


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> For the 3 stations scheduled to open next month on Line 10, are there any entrances that aren't exposed to the weather? It seems all three 3 stations have outside stairways for entrances.





coth said:


> Having open stairways doesn't mean exposed to weather (expect icing, *but some underground ways have stairways with preheating system,* not all though)


*"Shipilovskaya":*








d0cent









d0cent









d0cent

*Hermetic door in the vestibule:*








d0cent

*Vestibule of the station:*








d0cent

*Mounting of escalators:*








d0cent


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Platform of the station:*








d0cent









d0cent

*Triangular fixtures:*








d0cent









d0cent


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Borisovo":*








d0cent

*Platform of the station:*








d0cent

*Moving fixtures:*








d0cent

*It will be possible to automatically remove fixtures into technical room for the replacement:*








d0cent


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Markscheider:*








d0cent

*Future information column:*








d0cent

*Escalator:*








d0cent

*Mounting of the escalators:*








d0cent


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Works near border of the platform:*








d0cent









d0cent

*Escalator hall:*








d0cent

*Mechanism of the escalators:*








d0cent


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Novokosino" - will be opened in the end of next year:*








Tier









Tier









Tier


----------



## Woonsocket54

Thanks for the updates, AlekseyVT. I'm glad to see that they'll have heated stairways at Shipilovskaya.



AlekseyVT said:


> d0cent


Are there still plans to connect Dostoyevskaya to the Ring Line?


----------



## vartal

Woonsocket54 said:


> Are there still plans to connect Dostoyevskaya to the Ring Line?


In future - yes.


----------



## HKo

Hello. I've been to Moscow this summer, for visiting its incredible and amazing subway and I need some help.

I completely forgot where I took these pictures *___*



















and these ones, I cheked the complete 60 pages here and elsewhere, don't find...



















Thank you by advance for your help.


----------



## AlekseyVT

HKo said:


> Hello. I went to Moscow, for visiting its incredible and amazing subway and I need some help.
> 
> I completely forgot where are I took these pictures *___*
> 
> Thank you by advance for your help.


The first two photos are from common vestibule of the stations "Chkalovskaya" ("Valery Chkalov"; Line 10) and "Kurskaya" ("Kursk"; Ring Line 5):
Chkalovskaya

The last two photos are from station "Kurskaya" ("Kursk"; Ring Line 5):
Kurskaya


----------



## vartal

*HKo*, *look*.


----------



## Northridge

AlekseyVT said:


> 1. Well, they have the old design. But it is very reliable in work.
> 2. There are about 4500 wagons in Moscow Metro. The majority of the old trains are not exhausted their operational resource. Therefore, it is foolish to discard them from exploitation and buy new trains instead of this. It's expensive, unnecessary and economically unjustifiable.
> 3. However, with time, old trains will need to be replaced. But this is a systematic and unhurried process that continues today. Currently they fully replaced rolling stock at the three of 12 Moscow Metro lines - Line 3, Line 4 and Butovskaya Line of Light Metro. This year they almost fully replaced rolling stock at Ring Line. By 2011, Rusich trains - 10% of rolling stock.


Size wise they're not comparable, but I remember Oslo had huge problems with maintenance on our old rolling stock. I guess that you can make it more effective when having such huge amount of rolling stock as Moscow has, but I can't really see why you wouldn't modernize it. A modern fleet is always better than an old one. Less power consumption and cheaper maintenance. To think otherwise is not very smart!


----------



## void0

Northridge said:


> Size wise they're not comparable, but I remember Oslo had huge problems with maintenance on our old rolling stock. I guess that you can make it more effective when having such huge amount of rolling stock as Moscow has, but I can't really see why you wouldn't modernize it. A modern fleet is always better than an old one. Less power consumption and cheaper maintenance. To think otherwise is not very smart!


There are also new ones, like these:
















But old stock is reliable, and probably even more reliable than new one, but it will be replaced gradually anyway


----------



## Northridge

void0 said:


> But old stock is reliable, and probably even more reliable than new one, but it will be replaced gradually anyway


I think you're buying the wrong type of trains then.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Northridge said:


> Size wise they're not comparable, but I remember Oslo had huge problems with maintenance on our old rolling stock. I guess that you can make it more effective when having such huge amount of rolling stock as Moscow has, but I can't really see why you wouldn't modernize it.


They are modernizing this. They are developing new models and carrying out regular maintenance of old wagons.



Northridge said:


> A modern fleet is always better than an old one. Less power consumption and cheaper maintenance. To think otherwise is not very smart!


This is not the truth. New cars have more technical devices, resulting in an overall reliability is reduced. And, of course, new trains with air-conditioning system and electronic information system can't consume less energy than old ones. Maintenance of such trains also can't be cheaper, because new details always cost more than old ones.


----------



## Northridge

AlekseyVT said:


> This is not the truth.


Yes it is. Believe it or not.

Why do you think other transport systems are buying new rolling stock?


----------



## gincan

Northridge said:


> Size wise they're not comparable, but I remember Oslo had huge problems with maintenance on our old rolling stock. I guess that you can make it more effective when having such huge amount of rolling stock as Moscow has, but I can't really see why you wouldn't modernize it. A modern fleet is always better than an old one. Less power consumption and cheaper maintenance. To think otherwise is not very smart!


The trains in the Moscow metro runs almost exclusively in tunnels. It is basically an indoor train, not subjected to weather related tings degrading the trains, like wind/rain/snow/ice/salt etc. This means the trains have a much longer commercial life than for example the trains used in Oslo. With such a huge fleet they probably also have an enormous stock of spare parts so they easily can maintain the trains way beyond their original designlife.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Northridge said:


> I think you're buying the wrong type of trains then.


It's interesting, how you can determine this?



Northridge said:


> Yes it is. Believe it or not.
> 
> Why do you think other transport systems are buying new rolling stock?


Because the new rolling stock are more comfortable, although more expensive. For this reason people are buying new personal auto cars, although old cars are cheaper.



gincan said:


> The trains in the Moscow metro runs almost exclusively in tunnels. It is basically an indoor train, not subjected to weather related tings degrading the trains, like wind/rain/snow/ice/salt etc. This means the trains have a much longer commercial life than for example the trains used in Oslo.


Right. By the way, old trains were firstly replaced with new at the lines with large open-air segments and big number of ground-level and over-ground stations (Line 3, Line 4 and Butovskaya Line).


----------



## Axort

gincan said:


> With such a huge fleet they probably also have an enormous stock of spare parts so they easily can maintain the trains way beyond their original designlife.


Actually, nobody maintains trains way beyond their design life. 

Original design life of rolling stock used in Moscow Metro is 35-40 years. The trains being replaced currently were build in 70s-early 80s, so that rolling stock replacement goes just as planned.


----------



## void0

Northridge said:


> I think you're buying the wrong type of trains then.


I've been to Rome a few month ago, they have new air conditioned CAF trains, but also old ones, which are worse or at least not better technically than old trains in Moscow, not considering they are completely vandalized, unlike the ones from Moscow.
Buying foreign trains for Moscow subway is not the option also, maybe just cooperation with foreign manufactures, such as Alstom (which is a shareholder of Transmasholding) may bring the results.


----------



## coth

Northridge said:


> Size wise they're not comparable, but I remember Oslo had huge problems with maintenance on our old rolling stock. I guess that you can make it more effective when having such huge amount of rolling stock as Moscow has, but I can't really see why you wouldn't modernize it. A modern fleet is always better than an old one. Less power consumption and cheaper maintenance. To think otherwise is not very smart!


The train on photo is just a one of few Moscow Metro's Doctor Yellows - track monitor/geometry/maintenance train. There is an only line utilizing trains built before 1977 - TKL (6). But they were completely refurbished few years with 10-year extended lifetime. Mostly old bogies and bodies left. Most of else was replaced.

Two lines using trains built in late 1970's. One (circle, 5) is being entirely replaced right now. Another one (KSL, 8) awaiting a new car series, which are on trial runs at the moment. 4 lines (APL 3, FL 4, KahL 11 and BL L1) utilizing only rolling stock built in XXI century. These are on pretty much high technological level.


----------



## Northridge

AlekseyVT said:


> It's interesting, how you can determine this?


It was meant as a joke, hence the smiley. But I think I still have a point. If you get worse trains after renewal I will suggest that you maybe got some trains of bad quality.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Opening will be on December 1 or December 2, 2011. Station "Zyablikovo":*








BluesMaker









BluesMaker









BluesMaker


----------



## AlekseyVT

BluesMaker









BluesMaker









BluesMaker









BluesMaker


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Station "Shipilovskaya":*








BluesMaker









BluesMaker









BluesMaker









BluesMaker


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Station "Borisovo":*








BluesMaker









BluesMaker









BluesMaker









BluesMaker


----------



## AlekseyVT

BluesMaker









BluesMaker









BluesMaker









BluesMaker









BluesMaker


----------



## Axelferis

pics of interior for new trains ?


----------



## IanCleverly

AlekseyVT said:


> BluesMaker


OK, I'll bite - The Clock shows 11.39 and the 2.43 is what, the time until the next train?


----------



## Woonsocket54

^^ I will let *AlekseyVT* give a more detailed response, but I believe that measures the time since the previous train left the station, although at what exact point the clock resets I don't know (sometime between when the front car leaves the platform and when the tail car leaves the platform, or maybe even later).

Thus, while many cities have countdown clocks, Moscow has count-up clocks (although there are countdown clocks at Filyovskaya Line stations where outbound trains serve more than one destination).


----------



## trainrover

Axort said:


> Actually, nobody maintains trains way beyond their design life.


Wrong ... Montreal *does* (for which the place can be applauded) and even wins prizes for doing so :cheer:, even if their older stock's wholly indoors ... no offense, but were Montreal London, then the number of service (stock) failures'd be *outrageously* unacceptable :yes:


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> You need to find a new "tenth deal" and stop your spam.


Yes. It is useless to discuss with people who do not have any submission about the subject of conversation.

Good night!


----------



## Northridge

AlekseyVT said:


> "Metrowagonmash" company can't produce 4000 new wagons within one year.


Where have you read that "Metrowagonmash" needs to produce it within a year?
Not from me I hope.

Great updates btw.


----------



## coth

Axelferis said:


> I would rather use the term of "modernity" rather than beauty sorry:
> Line 11 paris
> 
> http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/5565/ligne11.jpg
> 
> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/9902/file4947653605.jpg
> 
> http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/9179/metro02rg4.jpg


and what is so modern about this interior comparing to 81-740 and 81-760 series?


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> Yes. It is useless to discuss with people who do not have any submission about the subject of conversation.
> 
> Good night!


My comment was directed at the Frenchman, not at you. I should have checked that.

Anyway, those Paris trains look ugly and the rainbow seating is better suited for Miami or Honolulu.


----------



## iampuking

Woonsocket54 said:


> And, an interesting quirk I've noticed in Moscow but nowhere else is that the doors of the train start opening one or two seconds prior to the train coming to a full stop, so that by the time the train is fully in the station and ready for passengers to enter and exit, the doors are already fully open. From one-way transfer corridors to reversible third escalators to advance-opening doors, the Moscow Metro has many innovative solutions to dealing with crush loads of passengers.


Doors opening before trains stop occurs on both LU and the Paris Metro. Although on the former it is not consistent and is dependent on the driver.

Also London has plenty of one way interchange corridors, and it has plenty of reversible escalators; these are not unique to the Moscow Metro.



coth said:


> LU might be slightly more comfortable, but looks exactly the same, except seats, but their seats are not reliable.


How exactly? :?


----------



## Woonsocket54

^^ never saw doors opening that quickly on LU. Beijing also has one-way corridors. Moscow is not too unique in these regards. I guess I'm basing my comparison to US metros.

In other news, it was announced 29 Nov 2011 that the station under construction on the southeast end of Line 2 (*Brateyevo*) will now be known as *Alma-Atinskaya* in honor of the former Kazakh capital:

source: www.interfax.ru/moscow/news.asp?id=218997

I now present some photos of Brateyevo/Alma-Atinskaya construction, posted today by liverjournal account *russos*, one of Russia's foremost metro bloggers.

source: http://russos.livejournal.com/891065.html

In his liverjournal entry, russos writes that he doesn't understand why there is a need for a metro station in this area. By curving the line back towards the city center, he writes, we defeat the opportunity to extend this line past MKAD (Moscow outer beltway). It is possible to connect the Brateyevo district by tram lines to Mar'ino or Krasnogvardeyskaya stations instead, he adds.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Axelferis said:


> I would rather use the term of "modernity" rather than beauty sorry:
> 
> Line E Paris RER:
> 
> Metro Line 14 Paris
> 
> Line 11 paris


Oh please! Althoigh I almost love Paris metro, I find those trains one of the ugliest in the world. Anything modern about RER E trains? I really don't see. MP 89 are not either. MF-05, yes, it's nice and sleek.


----------



## coth

iampuking said:


> How exactly? :?


Easier to vandalize - more expensive and longer to replace


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> I now present some photos of Brateyevo/Alma-Atinskaya construction, posted today by liverjournal account *russos*, one of Russia's foremost metro bloggers.
> 
> source: http://russos.livejournal.com/891065.html


Many thanks for update! 




Woonsocket54 said:


> In other news, it was announced 29 Nov 2011 that the station under construction on the southeast end of Line 2 (*Brateyevo*) will now be known as *Alma-Atinskaya* in honor of the former Kazakh capital


I should add, that it will made in the honour of legendary Panfilov Division, which was formed in Almaty. This division saved Russian capital from Nazis during Battle of Moscow 1941. Also, future station of second stage in Almaty will be named in the honour of Moscow.



Woonsocket54 said:


> In his liverjournal entry, russos writes that he doesn't understand why there is a need for a metro station in this area. By curving the line back towards the city center, he writes, we defeat the opportunity to extend this line past MKAD (Moscow outer beltway). It is possible to connect the Brateyevo district by tram lines to Mar'ino or Krasnogvardeyskaya stations instead, he adds.


How I read in the comments to Russos's post, there must be built depot "Brateyevo" beyond the "Alma-Atinskaya" station. So, this station will be addition to the depot. Moreover, there is bad organiztion of transport communication - it's need to build bridge for the possible tramline.

By the way, Metro in Almaty (Alma-Ata) will be opened on December 1, in one day with Moscow stations. So, I congratulate our Kazakh neighbors in advance! :cheers:


----------



## Axelferis

coth said:


> and what is so modern about this interior comparing to 81-740 and 81-760 series?


I think you should come and test it. It's better when you use them 

I i have the chance to visit moscow i 'll try to test yours 


@AlekseyVt-> thank you for your precisions


----------



## AlekseyVT

AlekseyVT said:


> By the way, Metro in Almaty (Alma-Ata) will be opened on December 1, in one day with Moscow stations. So, I congratulate our Kazakh neighbors in advance! :cheers:


It's seem that here I was wrong - according to latest information, stations in Moscow will be open on December 2, next day after opening of Almaty Metro. There will be regional elections on December 4. Therefore, according to law, pre-election campaigning will be banned on December 3 and December 4.

It's very sad to me - December 2 is my birthday. Therefore, I will be busy this day and I will no able to go on the opening


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> It's seem that here I was wrong - according to latest information, stations in Moscow will be open on December 2, next day after opening of Almaty Metro. There will be regional elections on December 4. Therefore, according to law, pre-election campaigning will be banned on December 3 and December 4.
> 
> It's very sad to me - December 2 is my birthday. Therefore, I will be busy this day and I will no able to go on the opening


According to the latest news in Rossiyskaya Gazeta, Volgograd metrotram extension will open on 1 Dec 2011, one day prior to the Moscow opening.

http://www.rg.ru/2011/11/30/reg-ufo/metrotram-anons.html

A flurry of pre-election metro openings this year in Russia (as usual).


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> A flurry of pre-election metro openings this year in Russia (as usual).


No, it's unusual. I don't remember such situation during previous pre-election campaigns. Usually they want to open stations before New Year or other national holidays.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Axelferis said:


> I think you should come and test it. It's better when you use them
> 
> I i have the chance to visit moscow i 'll try to test yours


Here I agree with you. It always better to have personal exprerience.

I was been in Paris two years ago and used Metro few times. Unfortunately, I don't used automated Line 14 (I'm only visited station "Madeleine" to seeing Russian stained-glass "Ryaba ****" ). I don't took many attention on the type of trains, because there are many interesting places in Paris.

But my impression for the trips by Metro was negative. After long walking, I wanted to have rest in the wagons, but I could not do this. The problem what I'm tall guy and have some problems with my spine. The configuration of seats in trains was that I couldn't correctly fix my body, so it led to the pressure for my spin. In addition, my legs are also long, so it was problem to keep distance from the legs of passenger in opposite seat (who seated face-to-face to me).

Today, it hard for me to remember all lines, which I used in Paris. But I exactly used Line 7 (my hotel was near Cadet station) and line to Defense District. I really don't know how old is rolling stock at these lines and how better the trains at Line 14 or other lines, but my impression from the trip in these trains was bad.

As for other European cities - I was been in the subways of London, Madrid, Barcelona, Roma, Milano, Lisboa, Amsterdam. In general, I can't write something bad about the trains in these cities. But I didn't see any technical superiority of rolling stock in these subways comparing with new rolling stock in Moscow (although I didn't used automated line in Barcelona). For me, it's almost similar level. Of course, I can't say that Rusich trains are best in the world. But for me, it's good solution in conditions of huge traffic in Moscow Metro.

In general, this comparison of rolling stock was raised many times in SSC. I dislike such discussions, because it's long and almost useless deal. Therefore, I'm sorry that I wrote so many posts about this theme. Let's better come back to the actual news.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Axelferis said:


> I think you should come and test it. It's better when you use them
> 
> I i have the chance to visit moscow i 'll try to test yours
> 
> 
> @AlekseyVt-> thank you for your precisions


Well, I have had the chance to test it, being to Paris over 15 times. Paris trains are not "more modern" or more convenient or just more beautiful than Moscow Russiches.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Alexey, it's not a ****, but a hen 

I was in Paris in July and saw this panneau. Many pictures are to come but I'm very, very short of time. I should say, Paris entrance in Moscow is much more serious and interesting then this ugly Ryaba hen...


----------



## AlekseyVT

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Alexey, it's not a ****, but a hen


Thanks for correction! I was really confused with translation hno:



_Night City Dream_ said:


> I was in Paris in July and saw this panneau. Many pictures are to come but I'm very, very short of time. I should say, Paris entrance in Moscow is much more serious and interesting then this ugly Ryaba hen...


It's matter of taste. Yes, Paris-style entrance at the "Kievskaya" station is really good addition to the architecture of Moscow Metro, but French artists were no original in this. They only made copy of existing entrances. For me, this stained-glass is really interesting and I'm not against to see copy of this at the one of future Moscow Metro stations (although there are almost no chances on this).

Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Woonsocket54

^^ same carbon copy design. Can you find any differences between Paris-style entrances in Chicago and Moscow?

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Файл:Kievskaya-entry.jpg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Van_Buren_Street_station_entrance.jpg


----------



## trainrover

iampuking said:


> Doors opening before trains stop occurs on both LU and the Paris Metro


... and Montreal's fleets automatically, once speed decelerates to 0.72Km/hr (0.2m/sec).


----------



## iampuking

Woonsocket54 said:


> ^^ never saw doors opening that quickly on LU.


Seen it happen on all rolling stock apart from the 1996 Stock and the 1992 Stock. Like I said, some drivers open the doors quicker than others.



coth said:


> Easier to vandalize - more expensive and longer to replace


Never have I seen a seat vandalised in my two decades of using LU. I'm sure the benefits of comfier seats outweigh the greater chance of vandalisation.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

krnboy1009 said:


> So its not strictly within the city limit like NYC metro. Thanks.
> 
> Does Moscow system use Smart Card for fares?



All tickets of any kinds in Moscow metro are smart cards. Yet most of them are not rechargeable.


----------



## AlekseyVT

krnboy1009 said:


> So its not strictly within the city limit like NYC metro. Thanks.
> 
> Does Moscow system use Smart Card for fares?


Yes. In 1998 Moscow Metro became second subway in the world, where became used smart cards (after Hong Kong). The passengers used contactless disposable tickets based on NXP MIFARE ultralight technology. The sale of magnetic cards stopped January 16, 2008 and magnetic cards stopped being accepted in late 2008, making the Moscow metro the world's first major public-transport system to run exclusively on a contact-less automatic fare-collection system.

In August 2004, the city government launched the Muscovite's Social Card program. Social Cards are free smart cards issued for the elderly and other groups of citizens officially registered as residents of Moscow or the Moscow Region; they offer discounts in shops and pharmacies, and double as credit cards issued by the Bank of Moscow. Social Cards can be used for unlimited free access to the city's public-transport system, including the Moscow Metro; while they do not feature the time delay, they include a photograph and are non-transferable.

Since 2006, several banks have issued credit cards which double as ultralight cards and are accepted at turnstiles. The fare is passed to the bank and the payment is withdrawn from the owner's bank account at the end of the calendar month, using a discount rate based on the number of trips that month (for up to 70 trips, the cost of each trip is prorated from current ultralight rates; each additional trip costs 24.14 rubles). Partner banks include the Bank of Moscow, CitiBank, Rosbank, Alfa-Bank and Avangard Bank. In fall 2010, Moscow Metro and Mobile TeleSystems launched a mobile ticketing service using near field communication-enabled SIM cards.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 2, 2011. Opening of new stations:*





*Chief of Moscow Metropolitan ordered to open new section of Line 10:*





*Mayor of Moscow at the station "Maryino" ("Mary's Village"):*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*First train to the new stations:*





*"Borisovo" station:*





*Elevator at the "Zyablikovo" station:*


----------



## Northridge

Beautiful stations. 

Are there any deep-level stations that mainly serves admittance via elevators?


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 2, 2011. Large-scale photoreport from the opening of new stations*








WP14

*Station "Borisovo":*








bsd









bsd









oleg1980mow

*The information desk from construction site is still not removed:*








bsd


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Vestibule of the station:*








bsd

*Turnstiles UT-2009:*








mosbin









mosbin

*Escalators:*








bsd


----------



## AlekseyVT

oleg1980mow









mosbin









bww1978









Батон









Батон


----------



## AlekseyVT

mosbin









mosbin









mosbin









mosbin









mosbin


----------



## AlekseyVT

bsd









bsd









Kit310









bsd









bsd









Kit310









Kit310









mosbin









mosbin


----------



## AlekseyVT

bsd

*Map of Moscow Metro:*








bsd









bsd

*History of construction of these stations (1993-2011):*








bsd

*Guestbook:*








bsd

*Future plans of development:*








Батон


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Inside the trains:*








mosbin









bsd









oleg1980mow









bsd


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Station "Shipilovskaya":*








Vaddan









bsd









bsd

*The original construction of the element of ventilation system:*








bsd


----------



## AlekseyVT

bsd









Vaddan









Батон









Vaddan









Vaddan









Батон


----------



## AlekseyVT

Kit310









Kit310









Kit310









Kit310

*The one of two vestibules is not built yet, but it will be completed before New Year:*








Батон


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Station "Zyablikovo":*








Vaddan









Vaddan









oleg1980mow









bsd









bsd


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Vestibule of the station:*








mosbin

*Automated machines for selling of tickets:*








bsd









Батон









Батон


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Escalators:*








mosbin









oleg1980mow









oleg1980mow









mosbin









mosbin









oleg1980mow


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The station have original construction - it was built in visible curve and with balconies for transfer on Line 2:*








mosbin









mosbin









mosbin









mosbin









mosbin









mosbin

*You can see the curvature of station, if you look at the light strip:*








mosbin









mosbin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The balconies for the transfer:*








mosbin









Батон









Батон

*Curvature of the station. "Zyablikovo" became 5th curve station in Moscow Metro. Four other curve stations - "Alexandrovsky sad" (1935), "Kutuzovskaya" (1958), "Vystavochnaya" (2005) and "Mezhdunarodnaya" (2006) are located on Line 4:*








mosbin









mosbin

*Also, "Zyablikovo" became fourth station of Moscow Metro with balconies. The three others are "Komsomolskaya" (Line 1; 1935), "Bulvar Dmitriya Donskogo" (Line 8; 2002) and "Vystavochnaya" (Line 4; 2004):*








mosbin









oleg1980mow









Vaddan









Батон









Vaddan









Vaddan









Vaddan


----------



## Bothar.G

That looks great. How cheap are raw materials (concrete, steel etc) in Russia?


----------



## Spam King

I can't believe how crappy outdoor stations are compared to underground ones. And I can't believe the difference between 1970/80s stations and those before and after.


----------



## coth

that are 1950's. and disagree. those are good examples of industrial design. especially studencheskaya, kutuzovskaya and fili. for izmailovskaya simplicity means better integration into park

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Измайловская


----------



## AlekseyVT

Spam King said:


> I can't believe how crappy outdoor stations are compared to underground ones. And I can't believe the difference between 1970/80s stations and those before and after.


More like late-1950s/1960s. This is a result of the policy of Nikita Khrushchev, who ordered to build a simple and cheap station (as well as new homes - so-called "commie blocks") in order to accelerate the pace of development of urban infrastructure. According to his idea, Metro is a transport, not a showcase!

As a result, the new Metro stations and new buildings were less attractive in terms of architecture. But the main task has been solved - 1960s became the record decade in terms of extension of Metro network, and the "commie blocks" have helped solve the housing problem, which appeared after Second World War.

In 1970s, however, the architects have come to a compromise - they continued to build according to the typical design, but also tried to decorate the stations with minimal means. It's possible to say that this tendency continues to this day.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*THE RENDERS FOR WESTERN EXTENSION OF THE LINE 8*

*"Kutuzovsky Prospekt" ("Kutuzov Avenue"), with interchange to the future station "Rossiyskaya" ("Russian") of Ring Line 5:*








arhmetro









arhmetro









arhmetro









arhmetro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Plyushchikha", with interchange to the station "Smolenskaya" ("Smolensk") of Line 4:*








arhmetro









arhmetro









arhmetro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Volkhonka", with interchange to the station "Kropotkinskaya" ("Peter Kropotkin") of Line 1:*








arhmetro









arhmetro


----------



## AlekseyVT

arhmetro









arhmetro









arhmetro









arhmetro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 28, 2011. Station "Volkhonka", geological research of the soil:*








Kaiser Ferdinand









Kaiser Ferdinand









Kaiser Ferdinand









Kaiser Ferdinand









Kaiser Ferdinand


----------



## HARTride 2012

AlekseyVT said:


> *"Plyushchikha", with interchange to the station "Smolenskaya" ("Smolensk") of Line 4:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arhmetro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arhmetro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arhmetro


Sleek and modern! Even platform screen doors!


----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 30, 2011. Start of the construction of the 300-m tunnel between future Metro depot "Brateyevo" and "Alma-Atinskaya" ("Almaty") station of Line 2:*








Russos









Russos









Russos

*Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin welcomes Metro workers:*








Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Alma-Atinskaya" station:*








Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Metroblog









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The vestibule of the station:*








Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## _Night City Dream_

In MIBD Moscow City.

Near Mezhdunarodnaya entrance they've put fences:








Drilling machines have left, but the digging machine is already lower the surface.










A guard:



5 .02. 2012.


----------



## iamawesomezero

look forward to it


----------



## Norge78

*JOHN MCCAIN: The Arab spring will destroy RUSSIA*

JOHN MCCAIN: "an Arab Spring style unrest will hit Russia and Putin"

USA is working to split and weaken Russia.


NAVALNY and NED.

http:﻿//worldintelligence.webnode.com.*ar/news/nwo-fourth-generation-*war-against-russia-dossier-ii/


----------



## AlekseyVT

*February 12, 2012. Protests of the local residents against construction of the Butovskaya Metro line L1 under the Bitsevsky Park:*








teplak









teplak









teplak









teplak


----------



## AlekseyVT

teplak









teplak









teplak









teplak









teplak


----------



## coth

So 3 protesters and a few dozen of journalists? 
Most of them actually doesn't care about park, because surface works never been under consideration, only tunnels. They only care about the fact that when their station won't be terminal on the line they won't have free seats.


----------



## vartal

*AlekseyVT* well, why do you need to write here about these paid up clowns whose actions - ordinary hooliganism?


----------



## AlekseyVT

vartal said:


> *AlekseyVT* well, why do you need to write here about these paid up clowns whose actions - ordinary hooliganism?


Well, who know - may be, construction works will be stopped or greatly slowed due to these activists. I just want to write about reasons for such possible future problems.


----------



## Woonsocket54

coth said:


> So 3 protesters and a few dozen of journalists?
> Most of them actually doesn't care about park, because surface works never been under consideration, only tunnels. They only care about the fact that when their station won't be terminal on the line they won't have free seats.


They should do some digging while they're at it. Who knows what could turn up? It's well-documented that this particular park is a notorious dumping ground for Moscow serial killers.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> They should do some digging while they're at it. Who knows what could turn up? It's well-documented that this particular park is a notorious dumping ground for Moscow serial killers.


What serial killers? I'm know only about one - Alexander Pichushkin, also known as The Bitsa Park Maniac and The Chessboard Killer. He is considered one of the most brutal murderers in the world's criminal history.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_serial_killers_by_number_of_victims

Sometimes I regret that Russia introduced a moratorium on the death penalty.


----------



## Woonsocket54

I am no expert on Russian criminal law, but I believe the moratorium only applies to judicial capital punishment; that is, extrajudicial capital punishment is still in force. That is to say, the moratorium did not get rid of the death penalty but merely restricted the list of venues where it takes place. Anyway, that is a subject for a whole different thread.

Yes, that's the only serial killer I know that is associated with this park, and that is perhaps what is most famous about this particular park.


----------



## Los Earth

AlekseyVT said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431156&page=75


Thanks, but the stations are so monotonous and bleak, Moscow is becoming like Tokyo but blander


----------



## Woonsocket54

Los Earth said:


> Thanks, but the stations are so monotonous and bleak, Moscow is becoming like Tokyo but blander


No.


----------



## Dwotci

Los Earth said:


> Thanks, but the stations are so monotonous and bleak, Moscow is becoming like Tokyo but blander


And I, for one, like those stations. Well, if you have a different taste, here ya go:








Zhulebino and Lermontovskiy Prospekt, Line 7, expected to open in 2013. Colourful, huh?  I like these two too. The real problem is, Mayor Sobyanin ordered to prepare type designs for new metro stations, and, well, Metrogiprotrans (the Metro's design studio) made his wish come true. We'll have type designs on the northern radius of Line 10, the Third Interchange Circuit, and - most disappointingly - on three stations of the western extension of Line 8, which will be situated in the historical center of the city. Seriously, it's a shame; the point is that I, for instance, do like the designs of the new stations themselves, but the fact that many of them will basically share the same look differing only in details is frustrating. Yeah hno:


----------



## AlekseyVT

Los Earth said:


> Thanks, but the stations are so monotonous and bleak, Moscow is becoming like Tokyo but blander


And I'm absolutely agree with you. The future stations look very boring, with cheap Chinese plastic on the track walls. The station with screen doors is a full lack of architecture, only pure functionality. Metro becoming utilitarian kind of transport. However, Russian Metro stations only reflect the architectural style and tastes of own times.


----------



## KVentz

AlekseyVT said:


> with cheap Chinese plastic


There could not be any plastic.


----------



## dars-dm

AlekseyVT said:


> Metro becoming utilitarian kind of transport.


Not for the first time, and, I believe, not for the last. The stations of 60s are utilitarian too. And I don't think that the new projects are uglier than those of 60s. And, riding the TK-line, you will be glad to see this station:








after this:








_(Wikipedia)_

Moreover, projects like this were even in "the beauty age" of the Metro.
Compare Kozhukhovskaya (1995)








_(Wikipedia)_

with Lermontovskiy prospekt or Alma-atinskaya


----------



## vartal

AlekseyVT said:


> with cheap Chinese plastic on the track walls


It's not plastic, it is aluminum.


----------



## AlekseyVT

dars-dm said:


> Not for the first time, and, I believe, not for the last. The stations of 60s are utilitarian too. And I don't think that the new projects are uglier than those of 60s. And, riding the TK-line, you will be glad to see this station


All right. 1960s was the era of cheap buildings in the Soviet architecture. It was era of Khrushchev buildings, which are known as "commie blocks". And I never said, that stations of 1960s are beautiful. For Muscovites, such stations are not such comfortable as stations of earlier decades. And I don't understand - why need to come back to this simplification?



dars-dm said:


> Moreover, projects like this were even in "the beauty age" of the Metro.
> Compare Kozhukhovskaya (1995) with Lermontovskiy prospekt or Alma-atinskaya


Of course, post-Soviet 1990s were not "beautiful times". There was difficult economical situation in the country, and the Metro stations of 1990s were ordinary, although with own style.


----------



## Woonsocket54

A reason to be happy:

At least these new stations do not have bathroom tile on the walls.


----------



## Los Earth

Dwotci said:


> And I, for one, like those stations. Well, if you have a different taste, here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zhulebino and Lermontovskiy Prospekt, Line 7, expected to open in 2013. Colourful, huh?  I like these two too. The real problem is, Mayor Sobyanin ordered to prepare type designs for new metro stations, and, well, Metrogiprotrans (the Metro's design studio) made his wish come true. We'll have type designs on the northern radius of Line 10, the Third Interchange Circuit, and - most disappointingly - on three stations of the western extension of Line 8, which will be situated in the historical center of the city. Seriously, it's a shame; the point is that I, for instance, do like the designs of the new stations themselves, but the fact that many of them will basically share the same look differing only in details is frustrating. Yeah hno:


This does look lovely, but the rest don't really have the same qualities as this station IMO 



AlekseyVT said:


> And I'm absolutely agree with you. The future stations look very boring, with cheap Chinese plastic on the track walls. The station with screen doors is a full lack of architecture, only pure functionality. Metro becoming utilitarian kind of transport. However, Russian Metro stations only reflect the architectural style and tastes of own times.


Yes this is exactly my point,except for the station above, which looks very good


----------



## AlekseyVT

*March 7, 2012. Construction of the "Novokosino" station (Line 8), which planned to be opened this year:*








nyukosino









nyukosino









nyukosino


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









mos.ru









mos.ru









andreymarshal









andreymarshal


----------



## AlekseyVT

*March 9, 2012. Moscow IBC:*








Izus67

*March 11. TBM "Robbins" for construction of the tunnel between "Delovoy Tsentr" ("Business Centre") and "Park Pobedy" ("Victory Park") stations:*








oleg1980









oleg1980









oleg1980









oleg1980









oleg1980


----------



## AlekseyVT

*March 11, 2012. Construction of the Metro station "Pyatnitskoe Shosse" ("Pyatnitskoe Highway"; Line 3), which planned to be opened this year:*








oleg1980

*Southern part:*








oleg1980









oleg1980









oleg1980









oleg1980


----------



## AlekseyVT

oleg1980









oleg1980









oleg1980


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Northern part and future Metro depot "Mitino":*








oleg1980









oleg1980









oleg1980









oleg1980









oleg1980









oleg1980


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Future Metro station:*








Metroblog

*Platform part of the station:*








Russos









Russos

*This is site for the traction substation:*








Russos









Russos

*Right tunnel:*








Russos

*Left tunnel:*








Russos


----------



## Ervin2

The newest stations in the system are definitely the most beautiful.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*March 10, 2012. Construction of the station "Zhulebino" (Line 7), which planned to be opened next year:*








wawaka









wawaka









wawaka









wawaka

*March 13, 2012. Visit of Sergey Sobyanin, Mayor of Moscow:*








mos.ru









mos.ru









mos.ru









mos.ru


----------



## Aokromes

Any hope for a new ring line with the new mayor?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Aokromes said:


> Any hope for a new ring line with the new mayor?


There will no new ring line, there will be Third Interchange Circuit. Its first segment with four stations is under construction now.


----------



## dars-dm

Maybe be 2020 it will be connected to line 11 at Kashirskaya and line 11 will be extended to Polezhaevskaya. In this case we can have an @-shaped line with a possible circlular route


----------



## AlekseyVT

*April 9, 2012. The construction of the Metro station "Alma-Atinskaya" ("Almaty"), which planned to be opened in the end of this year:*








Russos









Russos

*TBM "Abigaille" ("Lovat") is preparing to work:*








Russos









Russos

*The site of the future traction substation:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The work of TBM "Claudia" ("Lovat"):*








Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*TBM "Anna" ("Herrenknecht"). Its work was finished on April 8:*








Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos

*The platform of the station:*








Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Metroblog









Metroblog


----------



## vartal

AlekseyVT said:


> *The work of TBM "Claudia" ("Lovat"):*


The same goes for video:


----------



## Spassky

*The newest 760-series train on the line with passengers for the first time on April 12*

*It is planned that these trains will replace the oldest 81-717/714 cars on Kalininskaya line in 2012.*

In the depot:








Metroblog









Metroblog









Metroblog









Metroblog









Metroblog









Metroblog


----------



## Spassky

Metromost









Metromost









Metromost









Metromost


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Park Kultury station - refurbishment is being finished:















The fence round the construction site has been removed, they're putting a new layer of asphalt. Inside, the new hall can already be viewed.

20 .04. 2012.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Park Kultury.

The line of temporary turnstiles has been moved closer to the entrance :



The nearby business center is being washed outside.



The area around the entrance building is being renovated. Unfortunately, they put low quality asphalt that will be destroyed by the fall. Moreover, it is not level.




Downtake pipe is being mounted:



24 .04. 2012.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Метро в Сити.











22 апреля 2012 года.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

One of the oldest escalators in the whole Moscow metro system is now being repaired. It is at Baumanskaya station. The info says the work will be completed by late August. If not, there will be a hell over there as the station is very deep and has got just one entrance, moreover, ere is a huge university nearby. So they absolutely must complete it before the academic year starts.





10 .07. 2012. Taken some 1,5 hours ago.


----------



## traveling dude

This is probably just a minor fix. The major overhaul/complete replacement is supposed to happen in 2013/2014.


----------



## coth

originally posted into wrong tab/thread


Free WiFi speed. Not for torrents, but fine enough for smartphones and tablets.

Works all around circle line including tunnels.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

^^
In fact is is not all so good. During rush hours it often comes that you can't load a web page, I've tested it often times on my iPad, iPhone 4 and 4s, Samsung Galaxy S and Samsung Galaxy S II as well as on Lumia 800. Megafon 3G is much better in metro, indeed.


----------



## Woonsocket54

You got a lot of phones, hombre.


----------



## coth

_Night City Dream_ said:


> ^^
> In fact is is not all so good. During rush hours it often comes that you can't load a web page, I've tested it often times on my iPad, iPhone 4 and 4s, Samsung Galaxy S and Samsung Galaxy S II as well as on Lumia 800. Megafon 3G is much better in metro, indeed.


Unlike Beeline, Megafon and MTS are available on stations with little coverage in tunnels. So you hardly was able to load anything on Megafon. Beeline covers more than 80% of tunnels. But on circle line MTS is best. And WiFi is 3G wrapped by routers installed in every car. There are problems sometimes. I had once and it wasn't in peak hour. But still most time it works and much better than Megafon and Beeline.


----------



## traveling dude

I can't believe there will be platform-edge doors in Moscow!!!:bashSorry, no pics). The bare tunnel wall will be clearly visible when there's no train in the station. That isn't like Moscow!hno:


----------



## Woonsocket54

traveling dude said:


> The bare tunnel wall will be clearly visible when there's no train in the station.


It's visible now without PSDs when there's no train in the station.


----------



## ParadiseLost

Woonsocket54 said:


> why are there doors on the Annino platform?


I imagine it's the winter? Though I never had to deal with the harsh winters of Moscow (or Maine for that matter) so I wouldn't know.


----------



## AlekseyVT

ParadiseLost said:


> I imagine it's the winter? Though I never had to deal with the harsh winters of Moscow (or Maine for that matter) so I wouldn't know.


But they use air curtain with heating and such doors at the entrance to the vestibule for protection from cold temperatures. These doors are located at the entrance before the ticket office and the turnstiles. It's first time when these doors were installed directly on the platform. It's difficult to understand why need to create additional obstacle for passengers.


----------



## Northridge

Airflow control I would suppose. Here in Norway they can use revolving doors since they are perfect for handling airflow but are not good to handle high number of people.


----------



## Dwotci

Woonsocket54 said:


> It's visible now without PSDs when there's no train in the station.


I think *travelling dude* meant that the station walls will have no design and bare tubings will be seen. It's all because we've seen renders of new stations on Line 8 with PSDs and no station wall design; looks quite bad, I say.


----------



## traveling dude

That's right.^^


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 21, 2012. The construction of the station "Novokosino" (Line 8), which planned to be opened in August-September 2012:*








Андрей Суриков









Андрей Суриков









Андрей Суриков









Андрей Суриков









Андрей Суриков









Андрей Суриков

*The exit from western vestibule:*








Андрей Суриков


----------



## AlekseyVT

*North-western entrance:*








Андрей Суриков

*South-eastern entrance:*








Андрей Суриков

*South-eastern entrance:*








Андрей Суриков

*Eastern vestibule:*








Андрей Суриков









Андрей Суриков


----------



## traveling dude

AlekseyVT said:


> *July 21, 2012. The construction of the station "Novokosino" (Line 8), which planned to be opened in August-September 2012:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Андрей Суриков
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Андрей Суриков
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Андрей Суриков
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Андрей Суриков
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Андрей Суриков
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Андрей Суриков
> 
> *The exit from western vestibule:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Андрей Суриков


That's an interesting track wall surface cladding...with holes inside. Is it permanent?


----------



## AlekseyVT

traveling dude said:


> That's an interesting track wall surface cladding...with holes inside. Is it permanent?


Yes, it is.


----------



## ProdayuSlona

coth said:


> Unlike Beeline, Megafon and MTS are available on stations with little coverage in tunnels. So you hardly was able to load anything on Megafon. Beeline covers more than 80% of tunnels. But on circle line MTS is best. And WiFi is 3G wrapped by routers installed in every car. There are problems sometimes. I had once and it wasn't in peak hour. But still most time it works and much better than Megafon and Beeline.


I agree, I've used megafon and MTS and I can say that the MTS had much better coverage on stations.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

coth said:


> Unlike Beeline, Megafon and MTS are available on stations with little coverage in tunnels. So you hardly was able to load anything on Megafon. Beeline covers more than 80% of tunnels. But on circle line MTS is best. And WiFi is 3G wrapped by routers installed in every car. There are problems sometimes. I had once and it wasn't in peak hour. But still most time it works and much better than Megafon and Beeline.


Well, I've got all the 3 operators and 4 handsets and Megafon is way better as I can see it almost every day. Yeah, MTS is good on the ring line, I agree, but still, it is good in terms of coverage. The capacity of Megafon's network is far in the front.

Beeline is my second favourite but bit by bit it is getting worse. One again, almost excellent coverage vut low capacity - and mostly only EDGE while Megafon has almost everywhere where it is present, HSDPA/HSUPA.

I agree that both Megafon and MTS work only at stations, but the capacity is different.

MTS's wi-fi is satisfactory whilst few people are in train. During rush hours 3,5G by megafon at stations provide much better speed than MTS's wi-fi. I often upload pictures from cell-phones.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Back on topic. Sorry for a poor quality, I took the picture from the plane some 3 hours ago, the filename features 1105... but it was actually Shanghai time zone.

Pyatnitskoe chausse and Mitino depot construction plot:


«20120807_110536» на Яндекс.Фотках

7 .08. 2012.


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Good view))


----------



## Purple Dreams

Woonsocket54 said:


> why are there doors on the Annino platform?


I too would like to know


----------



## Dwotci

Purple Dreams said:


> I too would like to know


AFAIK, it's because the new south vestibule is unusually small and also of unusual layout, such that provides an easy way for cold air in the winter to get to the platform. Take a look, and compare to the northern vestibule:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Today I was lucky to catch both .6 and 760 and took several movies.

I uploaded them right from the cellphone, haven't edited the title and tags, will soon do it.

An old 81-714/717 at Treyakovskaya, yellow line






A new 760 on yellow line at Tretyakovskaya:






And 81-714/717.6 at Sretenskiy Boulevard, light green line:


----------



## coth

_Night City Dream_ said:


> An old 81-714/717 at Treyakovskaya, yellow line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new 760 on yellow line at Tretyakovskaya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 81-714/717.6 at Sretenskiy Boulevard, light green line:


---------


----------



## Purple Dreams

Dwotci said:


> AFAIK, it's because the new south vestibule is unusually small and also of unusual layout, such that provides an easy way for cold air in the winter to get to the platform. Take a look, and compare to the northern vestibule:


I see; thanks for the explanation


----------



## cesar_BsAs

Cuanto Galmour en este Metro x Dioss!!!! Sencillamente impresionante...


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Escalators are still being overhauled at Baumanskaya station:







19 .08. 2012 .


----------



## AlekseyVT

*August 20, 2012. The construction of the station "Pyatnitskoe Shosse" ("Pyatnitskoe Highway"; Line 3), which planned to be opened in the end of this year:*









*Vestibule:*









*Track walls:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Right tunnel:*









*Ventilation system under vestibule:*









*The branch line to depot (left) and deadend (right):*









*Ventilators:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The deadend (left) and branch line to depot (right):*









*Deadend for turnover of trains:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Branch line to depot:*









*The construction of Metro depot "Mitino":*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*August 15, 2012. The construction of "Novokosino" station (Line 8):*








nyukosino









nyukosino









nyukosino









nyukosino









nyukosino


----------



## AlekseyVT

*August 23, 2012. The first train at "Novokosino" station, which planned to be opened on August 28, 2012:*








nyukosino









nyukosino









nyukosino









nyukosino









nyukosino









nyukosino


----------



## AlekseyVT

nyukosino









nyukosino









nyukosino









nyukosino









nyukosino









nyukosino









nyukosino


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Station "Novokosino" before opening:*








nyukosino









nyukosino


----------



## AlekseyVT

grifoid









grifoid









grifoid









grifoid


----------



## AlekseyVT

grifoid









grifoid









grifoid









grifoid









grifoid


----------



## AlekseyVT

*186TH MOSCOW METRO STATION WILL BE OPENED TODAY*

*"Novokosino" station:*








bluesmaker

*In general, there are five pavilions for entrance. This is most interesting and complex pavilion. It was combined with room for the rest of Metro workers:*








bluesmaker

*Entrance for disabled passengers:*








bluesmaker









bluesmaker

*This part of pavilion is used for rest of Metro workers:*








bluesmaker


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Here it possible to see three of five pavilions:*








bluesmaker

*Entrance to Metro station:*








bluesmaker









bluesmaker


----------



## AlekseyVT

bluesmaker

*Elevator:*








bluesmaker









bluesmaker


----------



## XAN_

Aokromes said:


> I hope to, and i hope the new expansion to Moscow include express lines to center. (i think they can use cut and cover and put 4 rails there)


Well, there is an Iidea of building cut-and cover 2 track subway for exprees passengers and then building 2 tracks of rapid tram above that - http://slon.ru/economics/transport_bolshoy_moskvy_foto-827240.xhtml


----------



## Aokromes

I get "Произошел технический сбой." :/

Now works 

I see the plans very interesting but with the knowledge of the big jams of Moscow idk if surface transport is a good idea.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction site of Lomonosovsky prospekt station. They're reorganising the directions of road traffic nearby and putting new asphalt coverage. According to plans, Michurinsky avenue will be closed for vehicle traffic letting only 902 Express Bus through.

Info:


«IMG_5155.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

Expanding Lomonosovsky avenue, new asphalt being put right close to freshly planted flowers:


«IMG_5156.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках


«IMG_5157.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках


«IMG_5158.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

Michurinsky avenue - downtown direction, the view taken southwards:


«IMG_5159.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

A new exit from Lomonosovsky avenue side way. Before, only a right turn was available:


«IMG_5160.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

Temporary pedestrian crossing:


«IMG_5161.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

The side was is getting wider as well:


«Фотка» на Яндекс.Фотках

The traffic light right in the middle looks funny:


«IMG_5163.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

Pedestrians have to cross Lomonosovsky avenue on a temporary passage:


«IMG_5164.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

More pics of the new exit from the side way:


«IMG_5165.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках


«IMG_5166.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках


«IMG_5167.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках


«IMG_5168.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

17 .09. 2012.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

XAN_ said:


> Yeah, that's totally true. But metro also have a number of extra passengers that travels a longer and less effective way through metro (like radial+ring+radial) because of congestions and lack of bus|trolley|tram separation.


I guess we can neglect this number. They're nothing in terms of the total number of passengers.


----------



## XAN_

_Night City Dream_ said:


> I guess we can neglect this number. They're nothing in terms of the total number of passengers.


Your really shouldn't. Soviet-style 8-car meto can handle 60 000-70 000 passengers per hour, while tram, with proper track separation and traffic light priority can handle up to 20 000 passengers per hour. That's about 1/3... So you can attract those passengers, who need to travel one or two stations to the tram, so there will be more space for passengers who travel really far, or you can attract people for direct tram routes between two metro stations of different lines (easing congestion on transfer station). Trolley bus and bus can handle maybe up to 7 000 - again, on dedicated bus lanes.


----------



## gincan

_Night City Dream_ said:


> While in Europe metros are generally not much "heavier" than buses and trams. There average speed is also comparable.


In denser cities like Paris, London, Rome och Barcelona the buses run at 11-12km/h on average, in less dense cities like in northern eurorpe say Berlin, they run at 13-14km/h on average.

There are as far a I know not any metrosystem in Europe that operate below 25km/h on average.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

gincan said:


> In denser cities like Paris, London, Rome och Barcelona the buses run at 11-12km/h on average, in less dense cities like in northern eurorpe say Berlin, they run at 13-14km/h on average.
> 
> There are as far a I know not any metrosystem in Europe that operate below 25km/h on average.


Well, in Paris there are lots of reserved lines for buses, so I guess they run faster. As of metro, in Moscow the average speed in metro is 41 - 42 km/h which is way more than 25...


----------



## _Night City Dream_

XAN_ said:


> Your really shouldn't. Soviet-style 8-car meto can handle 60 000-70 000 passengers per hour, while tram, with proper track separation and traffic light priority can handle up to 20 000 passengers per hour. That's about 1/3... So you can attract those passengers, who need to travel one or two stations to the tram, so there will be more space for passengers who travel really far, or you can attract people for direct tram routes between two metro stations of different lines (easing congestion on transfer station). Trolley bus and bus can handle maybe up to 7 000 - again, on dedicated bus lanes.


When you say "Soviet metro cars" then say "soviet trams"  and they are far from being able to ensure 20 000 passengers per hour. Once again, don't forget about the average speed. It's hard to compete with metro when it is 40 - 42 km/h.


----------



## XAN_

_Night City Dream_ said:


> When you say "Soviet metro cars" then say "soviet trams"  and they are far from being able to ensure 20 000 passengers per hour. Once again, don't forget about the average speed. It's hard to compete with metro when it is 40 - 42 km/h.


Firstly - I don't pretend that tram have greater capacity or speed than a metro - it doesn't. It can't take away most of metro passengers, but it can take away considerable share of them. A) When travelling for short distances (1-2 station) people are forced to go down all the way to platforms, and then up again (on deep stations that could be as long as the actual ride!) while on tram stop you just board the next tram. You can build a tramway or organise a bus/trolleybus lane between two stations of different radial lines, so some people wouldn't be forced to go via overloaded ring line.

Secondly, Soviet metro are superior in terms of its capabilities, and I don't see much space for improvement here, at least on existing lines (for reasonable price, at least), while soviet-style Moscow tram system still have a lot room for relatively cheap and effective improvements - like turnstile removal, restricting car access to the tram track, intellectual traffic lights... And then come more expensive measurs: reconstruction of existing lines and adding new, grade separation of critical tram nodes, better transfer-hubs from metro to tram (and vice versa). This measures require money, but that would be cheaper than building new subway lines parallel to existing or lengthening


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Communication network removal / moving at Lomonossovsky prospekt station construction site.

Throughout the square they have made holes like that:


«IMG_5221.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

Pedestrian crossing across Lomonossovsky Avenue:


«IMG_5223.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

Michurinsky Avenue:


«IMG_5224.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

Lots of road signs. One that I didn't manage to take a picture of, said part of Michurinsky Avenue was going to close for traffic.


«IMG_5225.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

The park with Mahatma Ghandi monument. Didn't check if they'd removed it or not.


«IMG_5226.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

Nice things and mud are neighbours:


«IMG_5227.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

Temporary and permanent traffic marking:


«IMG_5228.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

Welder:


«IMG_5229.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках


«IMG_5230.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

Temporary pedestrian crossing:


«IMG_5231.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

24 .09. 2012.


----------



## Kolony

I am so in love with the Moscow Metro!!! 
I hope all it's projects are completed.


----------



## Kolony

On Line 3 Pyatninskoe Shosse in U/C and Rozhdestveno, a surface station is approved, and Maroseyka has been Approved. 
On Line 10 the Maryina Roshca-Beskudnikovsky Extension is Approved. 
On Line 2 Alma-Atinskaya Station is U/C along with TekhnoPark. 
On Line 9 Zhulebino and Lermontovsky Prospect are U/C.
On Line 12 (L1) Bitsevsky Park, Ulitsa Staropotakovskaya, Ulitsa Ostafyevskaya, and Novokuryanovo are Approved.
Line 13 (Solntsevskaya) has been Proposed. 
On Line 8 the Tretyakovskaya-Mitino extension has been Proposed. 
On Line 6 Yakimanka has been Approved. 
On Line 5 Suvorovskaya has been started but postponed. 
If anyone else has info, please notify. 
Thanks


----------



## coth

Rozhdestveno is years and years away from to be approved. It's only potential plan for a place of potentially future district. There are no plans to build it at the moment. Instead it they built Pyatnitskoye shosse closer to existent developed area.

Techno Park is no u/c at the moment

There is no such thing like Line 13 and Tret'yakovskaya-Mitino extension of Line 8. Line 8 is now going to Solntsevo. It is Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line. But not going at the moment. Currently it's being extended to Ramenki. Extension to Solntsevo is not in plans at all.





Currently U/C

Arbatsko-Pokrovskaya Line (3): Pyatnitskoye shosse
Zamoskvoretskaya Line (2): Alma-Atinskaya
Tagansko-Krasnopresnenskaya Line (6): Lermontovsky prospekt, Zhulebino, Kotel'niki
Butovskaya Line (L1): Lesoparkovaya, Bitsevky Park
TPK: Nizhnyaya Maslovka, Petrovsky park, Khodynskoye pole, Khoroshyovskaya, Shelepikha, Delovoy Center
Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line (8): Delovoy Center, Park Pobedy, Lomonosovky prospekt, Ramenki
Sokol'nicheskaya Line (1): Troparyovo
Lyublinsko-Dmitrovkaya Line (10): Butyrskaya, Fonvizinskaya, Petrovsko-Razumovskaya, Okruzhnaya, Verkhniye Likhobory, Seligerskaya


----------



## Dwotci

Kolony said:


> On Line 3 Pyatninskoe Shosse in U/C and Rozhdestveno, a surface station is approved, and Maroseyka has been Approved.
> On Line 10 the Maryina Roshca-Beskudnikovsky Extension is Approved.
> On Line 2 Alma-Atinskaya Station is U/C along with TekhnoPark.
> On Line 9 Zhulebino and Lermontovsky Prospect are U/C.
> On Line 12 (L1) Bitsevsky Park, Ulitsa Staropotakovskaya, Ulitsa Ostafyevskaya, and Novokuryanovo are Approved.
> Line 13 (Solntsevskaya) has been Proposed.
> On Line 8 the Tretyakovskaya-Mitino extension has been Proposed.
> On Line 6 Yakimanka has been Approved.
> On Line 5 Suvorovskaya has been started but postponed.
> If anyone else has info, please notify.
> Thanks


This is some old info you've got there, Okay, let's see:

Line 3: Pyatnitskoye Shosse is u/c and is set to open at the end of the year, Rozhedstveno will not be built in near future, same for Maroseyka.
Line 10: Maryina Roshcha - Petrovsko-Razumovskaya - Seligerskaya extension is u/c, but many problems occur and it is rumored that one or two stations (of six new total) may be left unfinished and constructed some time later; official plans state 2014 as completion time for this project.
Line 2: Alma-Atinskaya is u/c and will probably open also at the end of the year. Tekhnopark is currently only in plans.
Line 7 (not 9): correct, Zhulebino and Lermontovskiy Prospekt construction is underway, also there are pland to finish the construction and open the station Spartak which has been constructed in the 70s without entrances and never opened.
Line L1: extension to Bitsevskiy Park is currently being constructed and is set to open in 2014, no official plans to extend south to Novokuryanovo exist.
"Line 13": the Solntsevskaya Line is now a part of a proposed Solntsevsko-Kalininskaya Line, which will incorporate the existing Kalininskaya Line, pass through the center of the city, the International Business Center, Park Pobedy station and the Ramenki District and then head for the Solntsevo District. Currently preparations for IBC - Park Pobedy - Ramenki section construction are underway.
Line 8: no plans for extending Kalininskaya Line to Mitino District exist, its fate is described in the previous paragraph.
Line 6: nothing on Yakimanka station is mentioned in the official plans. Extension to Chelobityevo and possibly Mytishchi on the northern part of the line will probably start soon.
Line 5: Suvorovskaya station is u/c, but the progress is quite slow, considering the difficulty of constructing a deep-level station on an operating line.


----------



## Aokromes

coth said:


> Currently U/C


How much kms?


----------



## Highcliff

people
how many cars does a train have? what is the length of the trains? what gauge is used?


----------



## Aokromes

For the 2 1st questions, it varies, idk aproximate numbers, for the last, Russian gauge.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Highcliff said:


> how many cars does a train have?


It depends from the line and type of trains:
*Line 2, Line 6, Line 9* - 8 cars ("Nomernoy" train);
*Line 7* - 8 cars (Ezh3 train);
*Line 8* - 8 cars ("Nomernoy" and "Oka" trains);
*Line 10* - 8 cars ("Nomernoy" and "Yauza" trains);
*Line 1* - 7 cars ("Nomernoy" train);
*Line 11* - 6 cars ("Nomernoy" and "Yauza" trains);
*Line 3* - 5 cars ("Rusich" train);
*Line 5* - 5 cars ("Rusich" train);
*Line 4* - 4 cars ("Rusich" train) or 6 cars ("Nomernoy" train);
*Line L1* - 3 cars ("Rusich" train).



Highcliff said:


> what is the length of the trains?


Ezh3 train: 19.210 m (car length);
"Nomernoy" train: 19.206 m (car length);
"Yauza" train: 20 m (head car length) and 19.210 m (intermediate car length);
"Rusich" train: 28.15 m (head car length) and 27.2 m (intermediate car length);
"Oka" train: 20.12 m (head car length) and 19.14 m (intermediate car length).



Highcliff said:


> what gauge is used?


1520 (1524) mm, which is standard broad gauge in Russia (also for railways and tramlines).


----------



## Woonsocket54

why extend to Novokuryanovo? Who lives there in the loop?


----------



## dars-dm

A depot should (have) be(en) there.


----------



## vartal

Northridge said:


> Is there any complete cab videos from Moscow metro? I did some searches on Youtube, but my Russian is non-existent.


*Look*.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

coth said:


> those are all poor quality made on phones.
> there are almost no good videos, because getting a passenger to cab isn't allowed and moscow metro train does not have a glass cab screen.


Still much better than nothing especially for those who have never been to Moscow.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

On Sunday I had an opportunity to get out in the very center of Moscow. Upon getting out of Kropotkinslaya station, I noticed an information sign and 3 drilling machines:











14 .10. 2012.


----------



## Northridge

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Still much better than nothing


Very true. Thanks for the videos.

@vartal: Is that line 10? Thanks for the link.


----------



## Woonsocket54

I suppose I should know this, but Vykhino being a surface station, how close to Vykhino will Line 7 go underground again on its way to Lermontovskiy prospekt? I'm guessing immediately and west of MKAD.

Also, I'm wondering if the two new stations will create overcrowding on Line 7, unless of course everyone who would use the two stations currently uses Vykhino.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> I suppose I should know this, but Vykhino being a surface station, how close to Vykhino will Line 7 go underground again on its way to Lermontovskiy prospekt?


About 500 m.



Woonsocket54 said:


> Also, I'm wondering if the two new stations will create overcrowding on Line 7, unless of course everyone who would use the two stations currently uses Vykhino.


What overcrowding? From where will appear new passengers? Today these people, who live near future Metro stations, use ground transport to reach "Vykhino" station. Next year same passengers will use new Metro stations near their houses. In addition, this year some of them began to use new "Novokosino" station as alternative variant. Therefore, Metro station "Vykhino" will be less overcrowded after extension of Line 7.


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> Today these people, who live near future Metro stations, use ground transport to reach "Vykhino" station. Next year same passengers will use new Metro stations near their houses. In addition, this year some of them began to use new "Novokosino" station as alternative variant. Therefore, Metro station "Vykhino" will be less overcrowded after extension of Line 7.


That's what I meant. They all pile into marshrutkas and go to Vykhino station. Now they'll have their own stations, so it seems it won't affect passenger load.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*THE NEW RENDERINGS*

*"SPARTAK" (LINE 7; 2013-2014):*








Link

*"KOTELNIKI" (LINE 7; 2014-2015):*








Link

*"LOMONOSOVSKY PROSPEKT" ("LOMONOSOV AVENUE"; LINE 8; 2016-2017):*








Link

*"RAMENKI" (LINE 8; 2016-2017):*








Link

*"BELOMORSKAYA" ("WHITE SEA"; LINE 2; 2019):*








Link

*"ULITSA DYBENKO" ("DYBENKO STREET"; LINE 2; 2019):*








Link


----------



## vartal

Northridge said:


> @vartal: Is that line 10?


Yes.


----------



## Woonsocket54

*Metros for supermodels*

Very stylish stations on the Kozhukhovskaya Line

These appear to serve neighborhoods populated by supermodels.














































Here we have a local _trudny podrostok_, member of Future Gopniks of Russia


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> Very stylish stations on the Kozhukhovskaya Line
> 
> These appear to serve neighborhoods populated by supermodels.


Are they look like supermodels for you? For me, they look like ordinary Moscow girls - nothing special. We have many of them in Moscow Metro :dunno:


----------



## Alargule

AlekseyVT said:


> ...ordinary Moscow girls...












Hm. Don't want to find out what a _special_ Moscow girl would look like then, I suppose...


----------



## _Night City Dream_

All stations are just stunning. What I like best about it is that they are not Soviet-like solemn and someteimes kitchy any longer but do not copy non-Russian metro styles. Hope much they'll all will get built just like I can see them here.


----------



## Alargule

They're all very idiosyncratic in their own way, indeed. With such signature design, you could almost do away with station names altogether to tell stations apart from each other...


----------



## city_thing

Looks like an H&M catalogue.


----------



## Aokromes

AlekseyVT said:


> *"ULITSA DYBENKO" ("DYBENKO STREET"; LINE 2; 2019):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


This looks amazing


----------



## Highcliff

people
look at....
one wheel holds two cars at same time...
is there another like that in any subway in the world?


----------



## coth

It's one car - two sectional.


----------



## XAN_

Highcliff said:


> people
> look at....
> one wheel holds two cars at same time...
> is there another like that in any subway in the world?


Well, in Berlin the entire train is a single "car" of many sections, while Rusich have many cars, each of 2 sections.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:U-Bahn_Berlin_Zugtyp_Hk.jpg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:U-Bahn_Berlin_Zugtyp_H.JPG


----------



## metr0p0litain

Yes, in Rotterdam and Hamburg you'll also find similar metro trains:

http://www.retmetro.nl/cms/images/607_img_4.jpg
http://www.bahninfo-forum.de/embed_images/124/7de/0c8/6ea/713/960/71a/3e6/148/ea4/91_1200x920.jpg


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The view to the southern exit:*








Андрей Суриков

*The facing works:*








Андрей Суриков

*The scaffolding for plastering and whitewashing:*








Андрей Суриков

*The escalators of northern exit:*








Андрей Суриков

*The ventilators:*








Андрей Суриков


----------



## AlekseyVT

*November 6, 2012. Another fake "opening" :nuts::nuts::nuts: According to information of mass-media, second exit from the station "Maryina Roshcha" ("Mary's Grove"; Line 10; opened on June 19, 2010) should to be opened on November 6. As a result, this announced opening unexpectedly turned into simple inspection of the Mayor of Moscow. As it was declared, real opening will be held in the "coming days" as soon as "Rostekhnadzor" (Federal Service for Ecological, Technological and Nuclear Supervision) will give permission on exploitation of escalators :bash::bash::bash:*






*Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin visited second vestibule:*








Russos

*Traditional meeting with Metro builders:*








Russos

*Second vestibule:*








Russos









Russos

*Escalators:*








Russos

*New exit is located just in 30 meters from the "Satyricon" Theatre named after Arkady Raikin, the one of well-known Moscow theatres:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*As it was said, second vestibule will be opened for passengers "in the coming days":*








Russos

*The length of escalator tunnel is 104 meters:*








Russos









Russos

*The pair of new mosaic panels with historical images of Mary's Grove and neighboring districts:*








Russos









Russos

*Second exit is still closed for passengers:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*At least, we can enjoy excellent video clip about plans for Moscow Metro construction kay:kay:kay:*


----------



## Kolony

ProdayuSlona said:


> Bit of a random question:
> 
> Does anyone know what line the new 81-760 trains are coming to next? I think they are only on the yellow line right now. I love them, and I'd like to see them on other lines too.


As far as i know they are on lines 3,4*,5, and 8. 

* the Moscow-City branch uses the old trains. 

I think they are planning to come to line 9 for now, but they might also put them on , line 1, line 2, moscow city branch of line 4,line 6, and line 7. 

Line 10 uses the Yauza, Line 11 uses the old and Yauza, and Line 12 has special trains.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Kolony,* where you're reading all this wrong information?



Kolony said:


> As far as i know they are on lines 3,4*,5, and 8.


81-760/761 (aka "Oka") is new model of trains, which operates from April 19, 2012 on Line 8. 

On Line 3, Line 4 and Line 5 operates 81-740/741 (aka "Rusich") trains.



Kolony said:


> * the Moscow-City branch uses the old trains.


Yes, and these trains named 81-717/714 (aka "Nomernoy").



Kolony said:


> I think they are planning to come to line 9 for now...


Right.



Kolony said:


> ...but they might also put them on , line 1, line 2, moscow city branch of line 4,line 6, and line 7.


No, they really planned to use "Oka" trains for Line 2 and Line 7. However, they decided that on these lines should operate new model with possibility of pass-through.



Kolony said:


> Line 10 uses the Yauza, Line 11 uses the old and Yauza...


No, both Line 10 and Line 11 uses old 81-717/714 (aka "Nomernoy") and 81-720/721 (aka "Yauza") trains.



Kolony said:


> ... and Line 12 has special trains.


There is no Line 12 in Moscow Metro.

If you mean Line L1, there are operates 81-740/741 (aka "Rusich") trains.


----------



## Kot Behemot

What is the advantage of "Oka" compared to "Rusich" i.e. why the new rolling stock?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Kot Behemot said:


> What is the advantage of "Oka" compared to "Rusich" i.e. why the new rolling stock?


Cheaper cost of manufacturing, bigger level of unification with the old 81-717/714 (aka "Nomernoy") trains.


----------



## Kot Behemot

AlekseyVT said:


> Cheaper cost of manufacturing, bigger level of unification with the old 81-717/714 (aka "Nomernoy") trains.


Understood, thanks. 
I asked cos from purely aesthetical point of view, I liked both "Rusich" and "Yauza" better.


----------



## Kolony

AlekseyVT said:


> *At least, we can enjoy excellent video clip about plans for Moscow Metro construction kay:kay:kay:*


Great Video!!!kay:kay:kay:


----------



## AlekseyVT

*November 7, 2012. End of construction of the 1.78-km left tunnel between "Lermontovsky Prospekt" ("Lermontov Avenue") and "Vykhino" stations (Line 7):*








Антон Тушин/Ridus.ru

*Metro depot "Vykhino" on the background:*








SK Most

*Vladimir Shvetsov, Deputy Head of the Department of Metro construction and transport infrastructure:*








SK Most

*Waiting for finish:*








SK Most

*Metro builders:*








Антон Тушин/Ridus.ru









Антон Тушин/Ridus.ru









Антон Тушин/Ridus.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Last meters:*








Антон Тушин/Ridus.ru

*The construction of this tunnel was started on June 21, 2012. It was built in 4.5 months:*








SK Most









SK Most









Антон Тушин/Ridus.ru

*TBM "Herrenknecht-736":*








SK Most


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Vladimir Shvetsov congratulates Metro builders:*








SK Most









Антон Тушин/Ridus.ru









SK Most

*The old good tradition:*








Антон Тушин/Ridus.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The Certificates of Honour:*








SK Most









Антон Тушин/Ridus.ru









Антон Тушин/Ridus.ru









SK Most


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Happy Metro builders:*








SK Most









SK Most









Антон Тушин/Ridus.ru









Антон Тушин/Ridus.ru


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosvky prospect station construction site


On october, 8 new materials including pills steel reinforcement units were delivered.

.

















8 .11. 2012 .

Today's picture:



Additional accommodation for builders were being mounted.

9 .11. 2012 .


----------



## AlekseyVT

*November 10, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Pyatnitskoye Shosse" ("Pyatnitskoye Highway"; Line 3), which planned to be opened in late-December 2012:*








oleg1980mow

*The northern vestibule:*








oleg1980mow









oleg1980mow









oleg1980mow

*The entrances to southern vestibule:*








oleg1980mow









oleg1980mow


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The platform of station:*








Андрей Суриков









Андрей Суриков

*The southern end of platform:*








Андрей Суриков

*The left track wall:*








Андрей Суриков

*The passageway to southern vestibule:*








Андрей Суриков

*The southern vestibule:*








Андрей Суриков


----------



## AlekseyVT

*November 12, 2012. Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin visits construction site of the future Metro station "Lermontovsky Prospekt" ("Lermontov Avenue"; Line 7), which planned to be opened in late-2013:*








Metronews









Metronews









Metronews









Metronews

*Formwork:*








Metronews









Metronews









Metronews









Metronews


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Few days earlier:*








oleg1980mow









Nadezda

*THE MONUMENT TO PRIVATE PROPERTY *








Nadezda


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovky Prospect station construction site.

Noticed some work on Sunday.











Future entrance:



11 .11. 2012.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Moscow City INBD construction site.

Haven't been there for a long time. Lots of changes though. The machinery is now installed on the other side of the ring road, too

In the Transport Terminal basementm lots of changes as well. Almost no foundation pit seen. See the respective thread.

Near the flyover they've placed rails for a portal bridge crane, I guess.




















11 .11. 2012.


----------



## Bart_LCY

AlekseyVT said:


> [
> *THE MONUMENT TO PRIVATE PROPERTY *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nadezda


^^ This is surreal. Is this building still occupied? When will it be demolished?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Bart_LCY said:


> ^^ This is surreal. Is this building still occupied? When will it be demolished?


As far I know, there was auto service in this building. The owner is not satisfied with the amount of compensation offered by the city authorities for its demolition. This case goes to trial.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.

Today, far more machinery and materials were seen.

Night-City-Dream на Яндекс.Фотках







15 .11. 2012.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SOME MORE RENDERINGS (FOR LINE 10)*

*Metro station "Ulitsa 800-letiya Moskvy" ("Street of 800-anniversary of Moscow"), also known as "Yubileynaya" ("Jubilee"):*








Link

*Metro station "Dmitrovskoye Shosse" ("Dmitrov Highway"), also known as "Degunino":*








Link


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Very interesting design yet not very Russian.

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.
Today saw much more machinery and materials.

Night-City-Dream на Яндекс.Фотках








Some more shots. Dump-trucks are coming to take away the earth.







16 .11. 2012.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*November 15, 2012. End of construction of the left tunnel between "Ulitsa Starokachalovskaya" ("Old Kachalovo Street") and "Lesoparkovaya" ("Urban Forest") stations (Line L1):*





*Waiting for officials:*








Борис Антипов/Ridus.ru

*The construction of left tunnel was started on April 17, 2012. It was built in difficult geological conditions in 7 months:*








Борис Антипов/Ridus.ru

*Left tunnel (legth - 1142 meters):*








Борис Антипов/Ridus.ru

*The portal of tunnels in direction to future station "Bitsevsky Park" ("Bitsa Park"):*








Борис Антипов/Ridus.ru









Борис Антипов/Ridus.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The arrival of officials:*








Борис Антипов/Ridus.ru









Борис Антипов/Ridus.ru









Борис Антипов/Ridus.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

Борис Антипов/Ridus.ru

*TBM "Olga" ("Lovat"):*








Борис Антипов/Ridus.ru









Борис Антипов/Ridus.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*November 21, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Alma-Atinskaya" ("Almaty"; Line 2), which planned to be opened in late-December 2012. Northern vestibule:*








Russos

*The mounting of escalators in the northern vestibule:*








Russos

*The platform of station:*








Russos

*The beginning of assembling of the light fixture:*








Russos

*The light fixture after assembling:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The light fixture after painting in red colour:*








Russos

*The light fixture after lifting:*








Russos









Russos

*Metro workers:*








Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Right tunnel under Gorodnya Rivulet:*








Russos









Russos

*The work in tunnel:*








Russos

*Way to the future Metro depot "Brateyevo":*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The portal of Metro depot:*








Russos

*The future Metro depot "Brateyevo":*








Russos









Russos

*Switch:*








Russos

*The left tunnel, the view in direction to "Krasnogvardeyskaya" ("Red Guards") station:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The view back:*








Russos









Russos









Russos

*The bowk for transportation of concrete:*








Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos

*The border between Metro construction and Metropolitan:*








Russos









Russos









Russos

*Emergency exit:*








Russos


----------



## macy

Nice pictures, Moscow Metro is one of the most beautiful subway systems in the world, I love it! Specially the Koltsevaya line.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

A project of new navigation signs for Moscow metro:


----------



## AlekseyVT

*November 23, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Pyatnitskoye Shosse" ("Pyatnitskoye Highway"; Line 3), which planned to be opened in late-December 2012:*








Zemelya

*The platform of station:*








Zemelya









Zemelya

*Machine hall:*








Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

Zemelya









Zemelya

*The branch line to the future Metro depot "Mitino":*








Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

*November 29, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Pyatnitskoye Shosse" ("Pyatnitskoye Highway"; Line 3), which planned to be opened in late-December 2012:*








Russos

*Exit to the southern (underground) vestibule:*








Russos

*The platform of station. One side (on the left) is decorated in dark colors, and the other - in the light colors:*








Russos

*The light side of station:*








Russos

*The facing of track wall:*








Russos

*The corridor between escalators of northern (ground-level) vestibule and platform of station:* 








Russos

*Escalators in northern vestibule:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The ventilation system:*








Russos

*Left tunnel:*








Russos

*The branch line to future Metro depot "Mitino":*








Russos

*The portal of tunnel:*








Russos

*The construction of Metro depot "Mitino" which planned to be opened next year:*








Russos









Russos

*The ventilation chamber:*








Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The end of right tunnel:*








Russos

*The initial phase of the assembly of the track:*








Russos









Russos









Russos

*The deadend for turnover of trains (on the left) and branch line to future Metro depot (on the right):*








Russos

*The border between Metro construction and Metropolitan in the right tunnel:* 








Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The border between Metro construction and Metropolitan in the left tunnel:* 








Russos









Russos

*The left tunnel near the station:*








Russos









Russos









Russos

*The southern vestibule:*








Russos

*The mounting of doors with using of laser level gauge:*








Russos

*The entrance to southern vestibule:*








Russos


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosvsky prospect construction site.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/585533/

29 .11. 2012.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 3, 2012. The construction of tunnel in direction to the future Metro station "Troparyovo" (Line 1), which planned to be opened in 2014:*








Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 4, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Alma-Atinskaya" ("Almaty"; Line 2), which planned to be opened on December 19, 2012:*








Russos

*According to the rumors, Great Russian President Vladimir Putin and President of Kazakhstan Nursultan Nazarbayev plans to take part in the opening ceremony:*








Russos

*Almost all original light fixtures were installed:*








Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*After finishing of construction works, there will be planted apple alley near the station. The name of Almaty (former capital of Kazakhstan and the nation's largest city) means "city of apples" or "city of apple trees".*

_The name Almaty has its roots in medieval settlement Almatu, that existed near the present-day city. However there is also a common misconception that the city derives its name from the Kazakh word for "apple" ("alma"), and thus is often translated as "full of apples"; "alma" is also "apple" in other Turkic languages, as well as in Hungarian and Mongolian. The older Soviet-era Russian version of its name - Alma-Ata. Which was often mistakenly perceived by non-native Kazakh speakers as a combination of two Kazakh words, literally "Apple-Father", or more loosely "Father of Apples".

There is great genetic diversity among the wild apples in the region surrounding Almaty; the region is thought to be the ancestral home of the apple, and the wild Malus sieversii is considered a likely candidate for the ancestor of the modern domestic apple, which explains the "Alma Ata" name. The area is often visited by researchers and scientists from around the world in order to learn more about the complex system of genetics, and also to discover the true origin of the domestic apple._









Russos

*The facade of northern vestibule will be decorated with stained glass "Apple Orchard" (author - Kazakh artist Aidar Zhamkhanuly Zhamkhan):*








Russos

*It will be copy of his stained glass at the station "Almaly" of the Almaty Metro (opened on December 1, 2011):*








Russos

*The nearest territory will be decorated with tile based on Kazakh national motives:*








Russos


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Very interesting, indeed!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosvsky prospekt station construction site.

Sorry for such a low quality. Didn't have the camera with me

Some night shots back to 7.12. 2012:









And today's shots:










9 .12. 2012.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 9, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Alma-Atinskaya" ("Almaty"; Line 2), which planned to be opened on December 19, 2012:*








Cat_Morphine

*The vestibule of station:*








Cat_Morphine

*The platform of station:*








Cat_Morphine









Cat_Morphine

*In the tunnels:*








Cat_Morphine


----------



## AlekseyVT

Cat_Morphine









Cat_Morphine









Cat_Morphine









Cat_Morphine

*The welding works:*








Cat_Morphine


----------



## AlekseyVT

Cat_Morphine









Cat_Morphine









Cat_Morphine









Cat_Morphine

*The hermetic door:*








Cat_Morphine


----------



## AlekseyVT

Cat_Morphine









Cat_Morphine









Cat_Morphine

*The ventilation system:*








Cat_Morphine









Cat_Morphine


----------



## AlekseyVT

*+ FEW MORE PHOTOS*

*December 8, 2012. Deputy Mayor for Urban Development and Construction Marat Khusnullin visited future Metro station "Alma-Atinskaya":*








Link

*Marat Khusnullin gives interview to Russian mass-media:*








Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Mounting of escalators:*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The southern (underground) vestibule:*








Link

*Turnstiles UT-2009:*








Link

*The exit to the city from southern vestibule:*








Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link

*The northern (ground-level) vestibule:*








Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## _Night City Dream_

When is the opening scheduled?


----------



## AlekseyVT

_Night City Dream_ said:


> When is the opening scheduled?


.....



AlekseyVT said:


> *December 4, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Alma-Atinskaya" ("Almaty"; Line 2), which planned to be opened on December 19, 2012.*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 14, 2012. The preparations for construction of tunnel between Metro stations "Delovoy Tsentr" (Business Centre") and "Park Pobedy" ("Victory Park") of Line 8, which planned to be opened in the end of 2013:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 14, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Alma-Atinskaya" ("Almaty"; Line 2), which planned to be opened on December 19, 2012:*








Aksenov Dmitry

*The tunnel between "Alma-Atinskaya" and "Krasnogvardeyskaya" ("Red Guards") stations:*








Aksenov Dmitry









Aksenov Dmitry


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The view in direction of "Krasnogvardeyskaya" station:*








Metroworld

*The view from tunnel in direction of dead ends for turnover of trains:*








Metroworld

*The view in direction of dead ends for turnover of trains:*








Metroworld









Metroworld









Metroworld

*The turnstiles in the southern vestibule:*








Metroworld


----------



## AlekseyVT

_Night City Dream_ said:


> When is the opening scheduled?





AlekseyVT said:


> *December 4, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Alma-Atinskaya" ("Almaty"; Line 2), which planned to be opened on December 19, 2012.*


Correction: The opening was rescheduled on December 24. "Pyatnitskoye Shosse" planned to be opened on December 28.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 14, 2012. The checking of the sizes of tunnels between "Krasnogvardeyskaya" ("Red Guards") and "Alma-Atinskaya" ("Almaty") stations:*








Russos

*"Zyablikovo" station (opened on December 2, 2011):*








Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 17, 2012. The construction of the station "Alma-Atinskaya" ("Almaty"; Line 2), which planned to be opened on December 24, 2012:*








Russos

*New type of Info/SOS column:*








Russos

*Artemy Lebedev's Metro Map (unofficial):*








Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos

*Metro builders:*








Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Testing train:*








Russos









Russos









Russos

*Track measurer:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos

*Inside the train:*








Russos









Russos


----------



## Kot Behemot

AlekseyVT said:


> *Inside the train:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russos


Gotta love this.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 18, 2018. The construction of Metro station "Pyatnitskoye Shosse" ("Pyatnitskoye Highway"; Line 3), which planned to be opened on December 28, 2012:*








Zemelya









Zemelya

*Ticket hall:*








Zemelya

*The exit from station:*








Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Ticket office:*








Zemelya

*The entrance to station:*








Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The stairs to platform:*








Zemelya









Zemelya

*The platform of station:*








Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The light strip:*








Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The longest Metro line of Moscow:*








Zemelya









Zemelya

*The bench (uncompleted ):*








Zemelya

*The ventilators:*








Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

Zemelya









Zemelya

*The passageway to escalators:*








Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

Zemelya

*The second way in direction to "Mitino" station:*








Zemelya

*The branch line to the future Metro depot "Mitino":*








Zemelya

*The branch line to the future Metro depot "Mitino":*








Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 22, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Alma-Atinskaya" ("Almaty"; Line 2), which planned to be opened on December 24, 2012:*








Aksenov Dmitry









Aksenov Dmitry









Aksenov Dmitry









Aksenov Dmitry









Aksenov Dmitry


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The turnstiles UT-2009 in the southern vestibule:*








Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк

*Kazakh traceries:*








Битцевский панк









Link

*The southern end of station:*








pahan


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 24, 2012. The long-awaited opening of the second vestibule of Metro station "Maryina Roshcha" ("Mary's Grove"; Line 10; opened on June 19, 2010):*








Noel G

*The entrance to northern vestibule:*








Noel G









Noel G









Noel G

*Ostankino TV Tower on the background:*








Noel G









Noel G

*The entrance for people with reduced mobility:*








Noel G

*The reflections on the walls able to create illusion that handrails are curves. In fact, it's not:*








Noel G


----------



## AlekseyVT

Noel G









Noel G

*The exit from Metro:*








Noel G

*Ticket office:*








Noel G

*The entrance to Metro:*








Noel G

*My favorite turnstiles:*








Noel G









Noel G









Noel G


----------



## AlekseyVT

Noel G

*The escalators:*








Noel G









Noel G

*The mosaic panel from the side of escalator tunnel:*








Noel G

*The mosaic panel from opposite side:*








Noel G

*Some views of station:*








Noel G









Noel G









Noel G


----------



## Сталин

Moscow Metro looks great!


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 24, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Pyatnitskoye Shosse" ("Pyatnitskoye Highway"; Line 3), which planned to be opened on December 28, 2012:*








Russos

*The first testing train:*








Russos

*The meeting of train:*








Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos

*Line 3:*








Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*First passenger *








Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## Northridge

Those last two stations are stunning. Timeless design.

Not often you see stations with a curve in Moscow like the last one.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 26, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Pyatnitskoye Shosse" ("Pyatnitskoye Highway"; Line 3), which planned to be opened on December 28, 2012:*








Artem Monahov









Artem Monahov

*The southern exit:*








Artem Monahov









Artem Monahov


----------



## AlekseyVT

Artem Monahov









Artem Monahov

*Police room:*








Artem Monahov

*Ticket office:*








Artem Monahov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*My favorite turnstiles:*








Artem Monahov









Artem Monahov









Artem Monahov









Artem Monahov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 27, 2012. The construction of northern vestibule (more likely, it will be opened next year):*








kolobok









kolobok


----------



## AlekseyVT

*DECEMBER 28, 2012. THE OPENING OF METRO STATION "PYATNITSKOYE SHOSSE" (LINE 3):*








Urbanrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 28, 2012. The opening of Metro station "Pyatnitskoye Shosse" ("Pyatnitskoye Highway"; Line 3):*













Russos









Russos

*The scheme of Metro lines and perspective extensions in 2012-2020:*








Russos

*The light side of The Force station:*








Russos

*Metro builders:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos

*Official delegation:*








Russos

*Traditional speech:*








Russos

*The rewarding of Metro builders:*








Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin:*








Russos

*Head of the Moscow Metro Ivan Besedin:*








Russos









Russos









Russos

*The first train from neighboring station "Mitino":*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The notes into guest book:*








Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The northern vestibule is opened (although facing of the rear side is not completed yet):*








Russos

*Ticket office:*








Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## Kolony

*2020 Moscow Metro Map:*


----------



## Kolony

Rendering of the station "Suvorovskaya" on Line 5 (Koltsevaya Line): 








Sorry for the small pic


----------



## dars-dm

^^That's the exit corridor of Sretenskiy Boulevard


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Pyatnitskoe shosse is very stylish. And the glass entrance looks very similar to what I have here in Hangzhou.


----------



## Kolony

dars-dm said:


> ^^That's the exit corridor of Sretenskiy Boulevard


Wow!!!! The website lied to memg::drool::gaah::nono::nono::bash:


----------



## Kolony

Some Moscow Metro Future Development News: 

2013: 

Kalinisko-Solntsevskaya Line: 
Delovoy Tsentr-Park Pobedy 

Butovskaya Light Metro Line: 
Ulitsa Starokachalovskaya-Bitsevskiy Park 

Tagansko-Krasnonpresneskaya Line:
Vykhino-Zhulebino 

Arbatsko-Pokrovskaya Line: 
Baumanskaya Station - Second Ticket Hall


2014: 

Liublinsko-Dmitrovskaya Line: 
Maryina Roshcha-Seligerskaya 

Kalinisko-Solntsevskaya Line: 
Park Pobedy-Ramenki 

The Third Loop Interchange: 
Nizhnaya Maslovka-Khoroshevskaya


2015: 

Sokol'nicheskaya Line: 
Yugo-Zapadnaya-Rumyantsevo 

Tagansko-Krasnopresnenskaya Line: 
Zhulebino-Kotelniki

Kozhukovskaya Line: 
Aviamotornaya-Nekrasovka

Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line: 
Tretyakovskaya-Delovoy Tsentr

Third Loop Interchange: 
Khoroshevskaya-Delovoy Tsentr 


2016: 

Zamoskvoretskaya Line: 
Tekhnopark Station 

Koltsevaya Line: 
Suvorovskaya Station 

Tagansko-Krasnopresnenskya Line: 
Spartak Station

All information from www.engl.mosmetro.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

Falubaz said:


> I wonder, how the citizens talk about metro in Moscow or elsewhere in Russia.


In conversations among themselves, ordinary citizens are tended to use colours of lines at the official Moscow Metro Map (like "red line", "green line", "blue line", etc). In other Russian cities, it's even more simpler because vast majority of Russian Metro systems consists of either 1 or 2 Metro lines.



Falubaz said:


> Since the lines have long names, and numbers are not in common use, right?


Right.



Falubaz said:


> Do they create abbreviations for line names?


Abbreviations (like APL, LDL, KRL, TKL, etc) are using either in official documents and reports or during the conversations between specialists / knowledgeable people.


----------



## Woonsocket54

I've seen in the news references to "branches" such as зеленая ветка (Green Branch) which I thought was weird. I assume this is only something journalists would say - that is, Moscow metro passengers would say green line and not green branch.


----------



## Falubaz

i wouldnt think they could use color names! 
Cool, thanks!

Do the ppl use also 'light' and 'dark' like line 3 would be 'dark blue' and line 4 'light blue'. And what about line 11 which is greenish-blueish?


----------



## Kolony

I was in Moscow during summer and i heard a lot of people using the proper names.


----------



## Kolony

Some ridership statistics from www.wikipedia.com 

Sokol'nicheskaya Line - 1,031,914 passengers daily 

Zamoskvoretskaya Line - 1,362,599 passengers 

Arbbatsko-Pokrovskaya Line - 800,504 passengers 

Filyovskaya Line - 355,180 passengers 

Koltsevaya Line - 832,862 passengers 

Kaluzhsko-Rizhskaya Line - 1,399,472 passengers 

Tagansko-Krasnopresnenskaya Line - 1,449,222 passengers 

Kaliniskaya Line - 419,842 passengers 

Serpukhovsko-Timiryazevskaya Line - 1,092,949 passengers 

Liublisko-Dmitrovskaya Line - 227,941 passengers 

Kakhovsaya Line - 107,732 passengers 

Butovskaya Light Metro Line - 50,600 passengers 

Moscow Monorail - 12,000 passengers 


A few questions (hope someone can answer): 
Why do so little people use the APL???
How come so little people use the Koltsevaya Line???
How can the Kalininskaya Line possibly have more passengers than the LDL and Filyovskaya Line???


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> I've seen in the news references to "branches" such as зеленая ветка (Green Branch) which I thought was weird. I assume this is only something journalists would say - that is, Moscow metro passengers would say green line and not green branch.


The term "branch" is using by vast majority of passengers and many illiterate journalists (unfortunately, their number gets bigger every year). So, majority of passengers says "green branch" instead of "green line". I decided not to specify these strangeness of Russian speech for English-speaking forumers, but thank you for addition.



Falubaz said:


> Do the ppl use also 'light' and 'dark' like line 3 would be 'dark blue' and line 4 'light blue'.


In Russian language, "siniy" (синий) is correct word for blue color (Line 3) and "goluboy" (голубой) is correct word for sky blue colour (Line 4). According to rules of Russian language, there is no any necessary to add adjectives "dark" and "light" in this case.



Falubaz said:


> And what about line 11 which is greenish-blueish?


This is very specific line and uses very rarely in common speech. Except "Varshavskaya", all other stations have transfers to other lines. That's why this line is extremely rarely mentioned as separate line, and there is no any special "colour name" for it. 

The same story with L1 - people prefer to name it "Butovskaya Line" or "light Metro".


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Woonsocket54 said:


> I've seen in the news references to "branches" such as зеленая ветка (Green Branch) which I thought was weird. I assume this is only something journalists would say - that is, Moscow metro passengers would say green line and not green branch.


I often times call them branches (vetki). Doesn't seem weird.


----------



## AlekseyVT

_Night City Dream_ said:


> I often times call them branches (vetki).


It's common example of Russian slang.



_Night City Dream_ said:


> Doesn't seem weird.


It's weird and illiterate because branches ("vetki") are located on the trees, and *lines* are located in Metro. In railway transport, branch line is a *secondary* railway line which branches off a more important through route, usually a main line. So, in Metro term "branch" can be applied only to the service line (for example, "branch line to Metro depot"), but not for the whole line!


----------



## coth

It's not slang. That's what Dal' called The Living Language. Metro is seeing as a unite body that have threads. Thread is actually a direct translation of the word Vetka (or Vetv'). The word Vetka in a meaning of metro line is extremely popular. I'd say 40/60 to Liniya (line). On surface/surburban/intercity railway lines the word line is not being used at all. There is a word Napravleniye (direction).


----------



## _Night City Dream_

AlexeyVT, you're making a mistake by trying to explain something with the help of the English language. A branch may seem weird in English but Vetka in Russia is ok.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Thread is nitka.
Branch is vetka.

Neither one really makes sense in relation to a metro line, but they're commonly used in Moscow, so who are we to judge?


----------



## AlekseyVT

_Night City Dream_ said:


> AlexeyVT, you're making a mistake by trying to explain something with the help of the English language. A branch may seem weird in English but Vetka in Russia is ok.


What do I have to explain to you? 

Ветка означает ответвление от чего-либо. Так отчего ответвляются линии метро?

The FACT what you never see term "branch" in any official documents, there is no such official term. This word exist only in the popular speech. But if you think it's OK - well, it's your right.

Ты не найдёшь этого слова в любом официальном документе (в том смысле, в котором ты его используешь). Потому что этот термин не существует в реальности и используется только в русском сленге (новоязе). Но если ты считаешь, что это "круто" использовать такие словечки, то, конечно, никто не может запретить тебе делать это.

На этом я предлагаю остановить эту бесполезную дискуссию и вернуться к более интересным новостям.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Сленг и новояз - вещи абсолютно разные. Это скорее городской жаргон.

Slang and jargon are different items. And I don't mind the word vetka is not used in official documents. That fact doesn't prove it to be incorrect ot whatever.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.



















11 января 2013 года.


----------



## coth

AlekseyVT said:


> Ты не найдёшь этого слова в любом официальном документе (в том смысле, в котором ты его используешь). Потому что этот термин не существует в реальности и используется только в русском сленге (новоязе). Но если ты считаешь, что это "круто" использовать такие словечки, то, конечно, никто не может запретить тебе делать это.


That's not slang. Slang is what is not widely used. When slang becomes widely used it simply becomes a part of dialect. But, yet again, vetka is only used for radial lines. Circle is always line, what doesn't make sense either as it's circle, not line. In relation to metro as a unite body it wouldn't be that slangish. It's a branch of the system.


----------



## coth

Woonsocket54 said:


> Thread is nitka.
> Branch is vetka.
> 
> Neither one really makes sense in relation to a metro line, but they're commonly used in Moscow, so who are we to judge?


You partially right
Let's say it would look like that
Cotton - Hlopok
Cotton - Nitka
Thread - Nitka
Thread - Vetka
Branch - Vetka
Branch - Otrasl'
etc. Branch could be translated into at least 10 different words in Russian, but most of them would have entirely different analogs in English while translating back from Russian.


We simply does not have an analog for Thread in Russian. Nitka directly means what is called Cotton in English, yet Cotton has many more meanings, like Hlopok.

Shifted synonyms is the reason why automated translators are not able to translated Russian or Chinese to English.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

*Moscow City IBD construction site:*



















13 .01. 2013.

2 construction sites of Lyublinskaya Line (light green).

Petrovsko-razumovskaya station:





Fonvizinskaya:



Sorry for bad angles, I was driving and some of the pictures were not taken by me.

12 .01. 2013.

Ramenki station (western extension of Yellow line):




12 .01. 2013.


----------



## Woonsocket54

the purchase of used PRC construction equipment from krane.ru - is Metrostroy engaging in cost-cutting that could endanger the lives of workers?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Endanger for what reasons? Chinese machinery is not less reliable than Russian one, for sure!


----------



## Woonsocket54

yeah, it seems you're right. There have been quite a few construction incidents on PRC metros in recent months, but that might be more indicative of practice rather than equipment.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> yeah, it seems you're right. There have been quite a few construction incidents on PRC metros in recent months...


Well, I heard about incidents in Cologne and Warsaw as well.



Woonsocket54 said:


> ... but that might be more indicative of practice rather than equipment.


This statistic says more about the Chinese equipment. Last year, in China were opened much more Metro stations (241) than in the rest of world (150).









*Rebe*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 17, 2013. The construction of the 1.38-km tunnel in direction to Metro station "Troparyovo" (Line 1), which planned to be opened in 2014:*








Russos

*TBM "Svetlana" ("Herrenknecht S-318"):*








Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos

*The foundation pit near Metro station "Yugo-Zapadnaya" ("South-Western"):*








Russos

*Near Metro station "Troparyovo":*








Russos

*The foundation pit of Metro station "Troparyovo":*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 21, 2013. The visit of the Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin to the Metro station "Zhulebino" (Line 7), which is scheduled to be opened in September 2013:*








Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru

*The place of future entrance to Metro:*








Mos.ru

*The plan for extension of the Line 7 ("Vykhino"-"Kotelniki"):*








Mos.ru


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.

Lots of machinery, drilling, excavating and welding.

2 road police officers were detected today on the plot for an unknown reason..























22 .01. 2013 .


----------



## Spassky

*The finalists of а contest for the new official Moscow metro map*

Informational agency "RIA Novosty":








(bigger)

Art. Lebedev Studio:








(bigger)

Designer Ilya Birman:








(bigger)

The winner will be chosen by an internet voting.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.

Noticed 2 busses that belong to Inzhstroyproject-2010. No more policemen.



An excavator started to dig out a new way on the other side of the avenue not far from a BRT stop.





The plot is still busy.









23 .01. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Transfer corridor between Arbatskaya and Borovitskaya is now being refurbished. For that reason, the decoration layer has been taken off. Seems a bit strange and disgusting:


«Метро» на Яндекс.Фотках

Movie:






25 .01. 2013.


----------



## Rail_Serbia

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.
> ...
> An excavator started to dig out a new way on the other side of the avenue not far from a *BRT* stop.
> ...


WTF? The country which is world country in the field of science use this third world transport solution? The country with very developed electric transport system in Soviet Union times? 

What is the problem to develop rapid tramway for middle-high capacity city transport system in Moscow, like secondary network?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Rail_Serbia said:


> WTF? The country which is world country in the field of science use this third world transport solution?


Unfortunately, in the terms of the general development of urban transport Russia is much closer to third-world countries.



Rail_Serbia said:


> The country with very developed electric transport system in Soviet Union times?


In Soviet times, only quarter of families had own personal cars.



Rail_Serbia said:


> What is the problem to develop rapid tramway for middle-high capacity city transport system in Moscow, like secondary network?


Dense auto traffic and damaged mentality of drivers (who will be ride by this tramline). For the success of this system, it should be fully isolated from other road lines at the whole route.


----------



## Bogdy

What does this represent for people?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Bogdy said:


> What does this represent for people?


It's old Moscow tradition - to rub the nose of bronze guard dog for good luck (initially invented by students during period of exams )


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonossovsky prospect station construction site

All the shots were taken with my cell phone, a Xiaomi MiTwo.




Right close to the main plot there'd been a quite bad accident between two 4WD... There were many spectators, workers at the plot, too.



... потому среди зевак, смотрящих на раскуроченный "Аутлендер" были и строители метро.



Near the bus terminus



Main plot.







The future station itself. Not very common to hear the calm but actually all the workers were a bit farther.









The Outlander with no frontal part.



Excavating and removing communal network near Shuvalovsky residential complex.





11 .03. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

This night it snowed a lot and it has been snowing in some parts of the city.

So, on Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site there were much less people working. But there has come a new machinery unit. What is this, by the way?







13 .03. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.

































20 .03. 2013.


----------



## ode of bund

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Construction site at Moscow City IBD.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 марта 2013 года.


There are Chinese characters on the crane, is the construction contracted to the Chinese?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

No, it's just the crane from Dalian.


----------



## AlekseyVT

ode of bund said:


> There are Chinese characters on the crane, is the construction contracted to the Chinese?


No, only Russian construction companies are taking part in Metro building (from Moscow and other Russian cities). However, there are talks about possible participation of specialists from Ukraine, Belarus and Spain.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Ramenki station construction site.

Right nearby, a new residential complex is being constructed.































A plot for drilling machine mount camera.















18 .03. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

A plot in Moscow City MIBD.









17 .03. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction site at Moscow City IBD.

They're still mounting the drilling machine, parts are being put down underground.





23 .03. 2013.


----------



## o0ink

One pic I made yesterday - don't know the name of the station, but its design is just amazing!










More to come soon...


----------



## AlekseyVT

^^^^

It's Metro station "Volokolamskaya" (Line 3):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volokolamskaya_(Arbatsko-Pokrovskaya_Line)


----------



## XAN_

Originally this station was designed to be a part of an express high-speed line for 200 m long trains. But later project was just butchered in favor traditional metro, just to build it as classical line instead for their populist reason (get any kind of a metro in neighbourhood, but quicker)... It's a shame that such a marvellous and ambitious project was neglected for short-termed political interests.


----------



## KVentz

XAN_ said:


> Originally this station was designed to be a part of an express high-speed line for 200 m long trains.


This Volokolamskaya? Never. It's a new project.


----------



## Barthje88

Is there a separate thread about this new project? or some other website with information, preferably in English off-course, but google translate is our best friend.

It's is hard to say that with all the developments around the Moscow metro, that a lot of short term politics is involved.


----------



## XAN_

KVentz said:


> This Volokolamskaya? Never. It's a new project.


Hm, wasn't the construction started in early 90th, before an abandoment of the 10-car concept?

http://russos.livejournal.com/418272.html


----------



## KVentz

XAN_ said:


> Hm, wasn't the construction started in early 90th, before an abandoment of the 10-car concept?


Current Volokolamskaya is the completely new project developed on the ruins of old construction site. The construction and architecture project was completely redesigned, it doesn't have anything from the old project besides of the place of construction.


----------



## coth

That's exactly what he says, KVentz.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*April 1, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Butyrskaya" (Line 10):*








Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## dars-dm

From April 2, there're new tickets for Moscow Metro & p/tr
Public Transport ticket got new design









New 90-minute trip ticket (one Metro trip + unlimited trips in ground public transport for 90 minutes) - costs 50 Rub









Troika Card








Cost: 50 Rubles for card (you can get them back if you return the card), you can put the money into the card account, one Metro trip costs 28 Rub, bus costs 26 Rub.


----------



## coth

^ electronic wallet. there quite a lot of analogs around the world. despite the fact that moscow was one of first in the world to use smart card it's never been used as electronic wallet. due to lack of legislation i guess. law on electronic money (law on national payment system) was approved last year.


----------



## XAN_

coth said:


> ^ electronic wallet. there quite a lot of analogs around the world. despite the fact that moscow was one of first in the world to use smart card it's never been used as electronic wallet. due to lack of legislation i guess. law on electronic money (law on national payment system) was approved last year.


Actually, many other Russian cities used e-wallets before that law. I suppose the problem is that under previous mayor (Luzhkov) more emphasis was upon private autos and metro, while other public transit was seen as kind of "free lunch" for social deprived people.


----------



## coth

what for example?


----------



## Aokromes

dars-dm said:


> New 90-minute trip ticket (one Metro trip + unlimited trips in ground public transport for 90 minutes) - costs 50 Rub


Tram, Bus, Troley and Metro? If yes, a pitty no Elektrichka.


----------



## coth

Yet it's state owned RZD still has a status of public company, unlike Mosmetro and Mosgortrans. So they don't give a $#%† about their suburban service. They would be glad to kill it off entirely. It much more profitable to transport a dung on BAM rather than people in urban areas. RZD has one of worst commuter rail service in the world.


----------



## XAN_

Actually, suburban service are already transfered from RZD to different Prigorodnie Passazhirskie Kompanii, which are co-owned by regional goverments and RZD.
But that PPK tend to blackmail regional goverments for money, instead of improving their work, reducing waste and etc.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.

First, some shots back to April, the 7th. I hadn't taken earlier as I was in Italy for the whole week.

2 drilling machines moved southern to, as I understand, build a new camera for tunneling machines that will go down to Ramenki station.















~~~~~~~~~~~

Today's shots.















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/628458/




















8 .04. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.

Строительство станции Ломоносовский проспект.

В среду выдалось много свободного времени, решил поснимать стройку более основательно.

На другой стороне Ломоносовского также идут раскопки. Позже подойдем к ним ближе.


«20130410_111547» на Яндекс.Фотках

Для пешеходов между основным ходом проспекта и южным дублёром оставили такое место:


«20130410_111556» на Яндекс.Фотках

Где раньше только начинались раскопки, теперь стоит обилие техники:


«20130410_111638» на Яндекс.Фотках


«20130410_111657» на Яндекс.Фотках

Основной участок:


«20130410_111742» на Яндекс.Фотках

Возле автобусной конечной:


«20130410_111818» на Яндекс.Фотках

Работы идут активно, настолько, что каждый день заметны изменения.


«20130410_111825» на Яндекс.Фотках

Основной участок:












Котлован крупнее:





Северный участок:





Между Ломоносовским и его дублёром:






А это уже будущий перегон ЛП - Раменки. Началась подготовка территории посередине Мичуринского:















Переходим на другую сторону. Работы ведутся активно и здесь. Приезжало какое-то начальство, явно, смотрели в одну из раскопанных дыр. Возможно, было повреждение каких-то коммуникаций, потому что были и связисты.









И на будущем перегоне:


Фотографии в альбоме «Строительство московского метрополитена» Night-City-Dream на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]






10 апреля 2013 года.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Ramenki station construction site.




_Night City Dream_ said:


> Строительство станции Раменки.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Мичуринский проспект теперь пешеходы пересекают в таких условиях:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Строительство торгового центра рядом + тут же строится монтажная камера.
> 
> 
> 
> Северный участок. Работы идут не менее активно, чем на Ломоносовском проспекте.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 апреля 2013 года.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Preliminrary works at Moscow City IBD to start the construction of Delovoy Center station (big ring line).









10 апреля 2013 года.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction plot at Moscow City IBD - Yellow line extension.

Деловой центр КСЛ.

















10 апреля 2013 года.


----------



## -PGG-

*Tunnel Machines on Metro Line (TPK) TПK*

Unbelievable amount of activity in the building of the new extensions to the Moscow Metro. Very difficult to keep track of where the various tunneling machines are being used.

Are there any more pictures underground at the tunneling sites for the new Line TPK (Line 11?). Work has just started in the last 6 months.

Please, I would like to see which Schöma tunneling locomotives are being used with the Robbins TBMs.


Russia_Moscow_TPK by -PGG-, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.

A lot of changes is just amazing! You can't help noticing it.




























14 апреля 2013 года.


----------



## -PGG-

*Tunnel Machines on Metro Line 7 and Line 8*

The tunneling activity for the Line 7 extension is almost complete. There a good selection of photos on the SK MOST website.


Russia_Moscow_L7 by -PGG-, on Flickr

Can anybody say where the tunneling machines here will be moved to for their next jobs?

There is also activity on the Line 8 extension south west of Delovoy Tsentr, but it is not clear which tunneling contractor is commencing this job.

Perhaps some of the SK MOST TBMs will be moved to here?


Russia_Moscow_L8 by -PGG-, on Flickr


----------



## coth

An abandoned Spartak station (former Volokolamskaya) is being recovered.

shots by russos
http://russos.livejournal.com/1017907.html#cutid1

preparations for cladding works


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.

They're going on construction dissembling camera for the tunneling machine that will come from the side of Ramenki.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/635150/

Pedestrians are now allowed to walk here. That's the part near bus terminus.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/635149/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/635148/

Main plot:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/635147/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/635146/

21 .04. 2013 .


----------



## coth

It's IBC, not IBD


----------



## _Night City Dream_

I don't think you're right. It's not a center, but a whole business district, however.


----------



## coth

But I am. It is the Moscow International Business Center that is located in Presnensky district.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

District doesn't always mean an administrative unit.

In any case, Moscow city is not just a business center but a cluster. To call it district sounds more natural.


----------



## coth

http://citynext.ru


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Our "formal" English is not what we should rely on . This monument features quite a lot of mistakes.

La Defense in Paris is called district, too while administratively it belongs even to different boroughs and districts (Courbevoie, Nanterre etc)


----------



## coth

Yes it is.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Night City Dream,* can you write more correctly? There is no any International Business District in Moscow.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

I'm just trying to write in clear English while center is something awkward. 

And please, stop that off topic.


----------



## coth

New York's World Trade Center is not just a building either. But the area has got its name, just like IBC in Moscow.


----------



## Aemilia

A quick question regarding Moscow's metro. The new stations (UC) seems to be not so deep in comparison to the old metro station. Is it finished the time when the metro was very deep?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Aemilia said:


> A quick question regarding Moscow's metro. The new stations (UC) seems to be not so deep in comparison to the old metro station. Is it finished the time when the metro was very deep?


The deep-level stations are being built only where it's necessary. This method is much difficult, more expensive and more slower. However, during construction of shallow stations (by cut-and-cover method) it's need to use larger area (with limitation of road traffic and removal of communication) for construction site. 

So, construction of shallow stations is not best variant in the central part of city with dense location of buildings. The vast majority of Moscow Metro stations is being built in the outskirts, so it's easier and less difficult to use cut-and-cover method for this areas. However, some stations are being built in the area with dense location of buildings (like northern segment of Line 10), so they are forced to use deep-level construction in this cases.

This is a good Moscow Metro map where painted depths of station. As you can see - the depth of station is depended from its geographic location - deep-level stations at the central part of Moscow and shallow stations at the outskirts.









Metro


----------



## _Night City Dream_

coth said:


> New York's World Trade Center is not just a building either. But the area has got its name, just like IBC in Moscow.


Right you are. It's like Capital City, for instance. But not like the whole Moscow City. It's a matter of tastes, you don't need to repeat the mistakes officially made by the previous government of Moscow, however, if you'd like too - I don't mind.

For me, it is more than a "center". And please, let me decide what to call it.


----------



## Aemilia

Thanks a lot for the map and explanations.  

I used a lot Park Pobedi, and the mechanical stairs are horrible why a deepth of 84m, as there is nothing special there?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Aemilia said:


> I used a lot Park Pobedi, and the mechanical stairs are horrible why a deepth of 84m, as there is nothing special there?


Because Park Pobedy (Victory Park) is located on the Poklonnaya Hill. In the case of shallow construction, trip in the tunnels between "Park Pobedy" and neighboring stations would be look like at the roller coaster (which is called "American Mountains" or "Russian Mountains").


----------



## _Night City Dream_

3rd interchange ring line construction site at Moscow City IBD.






2 .05. 2013 года.

And today, on the 3rd of May some 10 - 15 dump trucks were noticed on the site.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya line (yellow), construction site at Moscow City IBD.

Seems like this machinery broken down as it didn't work on that day and there were some professionals noticed, they were examining it.



[more]
















2 мая 2013 года.

Today, on the 3rd of May the conveyer didn't work either.


----------



## -PGG-

Could be a couple of reasons the conveyor is not working:
- The conveyor itself malfunctioning - torn belt, sticking rollers, etc
- the TBM has stopped boring temporarily, ie, hit a bad patch in the earth - rocks, boulders, etc.

The Robbins EPB TBM has the 'spoil' or 'muck' taken away from the cutting face via a screw conveyer out through the pressure chamber and then onto a series of belt conveyers all the way back to the surface where you have photographed the vertical lift machinery at the IBC.

This all depends on the muck being always removed on a continuous basis - it cannot be allowed to accumulate on any of the belts once the TBM is under way - if the conveyor is broken, the TBM has to stop working, or vice versa.

The tunnel locomotives are used to transport the lining segments and personnel, there is no provision to transport the muck by rail on this particular group of tunnels. So, no conveyor belt - no go!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

They will probably soon open an entrance to Vystavochnaya station, that has been closed since 2007 for the construction of the City Square at Moscow City IBD.



7 мая 2013 года.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/644122/



http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/644123/



http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/644124/



http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/644125/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/644126/

A new billboard:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/644127/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/644128/



http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/644129/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/644130/

8 .05. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Строительство Калинско-Солнцевской линии в ММДЦ.









26 мая 2013 года.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/654583/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/654584/











.








31 .05. 2013 .


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Ramenki station construction site.

Глухой забор уже стоит вплоть до следующего перекрестке, работы развернулись на протяжении почти всего участка.









Собран Козловой кран:





Кран ближе:



Лес бурилок:





Возле остановки 902 автобуса раскопана часть проезжей части.



Вид на северную часть участка.



31 .05. 2013 .


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 24, 2013. The end of construction of the 1.906-km long right tunnel between future Metro station "Lermontovsky Prospekt" ("Lermontov Avenue") and "Vykhino" (Line 7). It planned to be opened in the autumn of 2013.*









SK Most

*The construction of this tunnel was started on December 29, 2012:*








SK Most









SK Most









SK Most









SK Most


----------



## AlekseyVT

*TBM "Robbins-371":*








SK Most









SK Most









SK Most









SK Most


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 28, 2013. The end of construction of the 1.575-km long right tunnel between future Metro stations "Zhulebino" and "Lermontovsky Prospekt" (Line 7) which planned to be opened in the autumn of 2013.*









Oculus

*The construction of this tunnel was started on January 11, 2013:*








Oculus









Oculus


----------



## AlekseyVT

Oculus









Oculus









Oculus

*TBM "Herrenknecht-798":*








Oculus









Oculus

*The southeastern extension of the Line 7:*








Painter


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 28, 2013. The end of construction of the 1.361-km long left tunnel between "Yugo-Zapadnaya" and future Metro station "Troparyovo" (Line 1) which planned to be opened in the summer of 2014.*









Георгий Малец

*The construction was started on October 22, 2012:*








Георгий Малец









Георгий Малец









Георгий Малец









Георгий Малец


----------



## AlekseyVT

Георгий Малец









Георгий Малец









Георгий Малец









Георгий Малец









Георгий Малец


----------



## AlekseyVT

Георгий Малец

*TBM "Svetlana" ("Herrenknecht S-318"):*








Георгий Малец









Георгий Малец









Георгий Малец









Георгий Малец


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 31, 2013. The beginning of construction of the 1.189-km long left tunnel between future Metro stations "Ramenki" and "Lomonosovsky Prospekt" (Line 8) which planned to be opened in 2015.*









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*TBM "Svetlana" ("Herrenknecht"):*








Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 3, 2013. Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin visited future Metro station "Verkhniye Likhobory" (Line 10).*









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru

*TBM "Alexandra" ("Herrenknecht") which scheduled to be launched after one month in direction to the future Metro station "Okruzhnaya":*








Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*On May 2, 2013 was finished construction of the 2.2-km long left tunnel between future Metro station "Lesoparkovaya" and "Bitsevsky Park" (Line 12) which planned to be opened in December 2013:*









Link

*The construction of this tunnel was started on August 3, 2012 with using of TBM "Aysılu" ("Wirth-NFM"):*








Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*On June 4, 2013 was finished construction of the 2.287-km long right tunnel between future Metro station "Lesoparkovaya" and "Bitsevsky Park" (Line 12) which planned to be opened in December 2013:*









Link

*The construction of this tunnel was started on August 16, 2012 with using of TBM "Laysan" ("Hitachi"):*








Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## siamu maharaj

Are these tunnel boring machines Russian or German?


----------



## coth

siamu maharaj said:


> Are these tunnel boring machines Russian or German?


Canadian (Lovat), German (Herrenknecht), French (Wirth-NFM), Japanese (Hitachi), US' (Robbins)


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction site at Moscow City IBD, 3rd interchange ring line.







8 .06. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Yellow line, construction site at Moscow IBD.

Строительство Калинско-Солнцевской линии в ММДЦ.

Конвейер работал, соорудили длинную трубу. Из камеры то и дело кран поднимал какие-то ёмкости.











8 июня 2013 года.


----------



## Aokromes

How much boring machines at working at once on Moscow metro?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Aokromes said:


> How much boring machines at working at once on Moscow metro?


Oh, please, ask something easier. I'm already lost count. According to official information, there are 15 TBMs in Moscow. They plan to increase this number to 24 till the end of this year.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Well, if I not mistaken, currently there are working 8 TBMs in Moscow:

2 TBMs: "Delovoy Tsentr" - "Park Pobedy" (Line 8);
2 TBMs: "Lomonosovsky Prospekt" - "Park Pobedy" (Line 8);
1 TBM: "Ramenki" - "Lomonosovsky Prospekt" (Line 8);
2 TBMs: "Khodynskoye Pole" - "Delovoy Tsentr" (Third Interchange Contour);
1 TBM: "Khodynskoye Pole" - "Petrovsky Park" (Third Interchange Contour).


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Early June 2013. The end of construction of the left tunnel (length ~ 2 km) between "Maryina Roshcha" ("Mary's Grove") and future Metro station "Butyrskaya" (Line 10).*









Russos

*The construction of this tunnel was started in July 2011 by drilling and blasting method:*








Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The left tunnel:*








Russos









Russos









Russos

*The construction of the right tunnel will be completed very soon:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Mar'yina Roshcha station (opened in 2009), line 10.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Biblioteka imeni Lenina station (built in 1935), line 1, the very center of Moscow.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Aleksandrovsky sad station (opened in 1935), line 4, terminus, the very center of the city.






520 means I love you in Chinese~


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Studencheskaya station (opened in 1958), line 4.


----------



## -PGG-

AlekseyVT said:


> Well, if I not mistaken, currently there are working 8 TBMs in Moscow:
> 
> 2 TBMs: "Delovoy Tsentr" - "Park Pobedy" (Line 8);
> 2 TBMs: "Lomonosovsky Prospekt" - "Park Pobedy" (Line 8);
> 1 TBM: "Ramenki" - "Lomonosovsky Prospekt" (Line 8);
> 2 TBMs: "Khodynskoye Pole" - "Delovoy Tsentr" (Third Interchange Contour);
> 1 TBM: "Khodynskoye Pole" - "Petrovsky Park" (Third Interchange Contour).





AlekseyVT said:


> Early June 2013. The end of construction of the left tunnel (length ~ 2 km) between "Maryina Roshcha" ("Mary's Grove") and future Metro station "Butyrskaya" (Line 10).


@AlekseyVT

A sincere and heartfelt thanks for your contributions to this forum.

My interest is in the special tunnel locomotives used on the Metro tunnel project and where they are used, with which of the types of tunnel boring machines in use - which one is which. Recently you have surpassed yourself -including the 900 mm gauge Schöma tunnel tunnel locomotives which frequently move between contracts and on the Line 10 'drill-and-blast' section, the 600 or 750 mm gauge overhead wire electric trolley locomotives used there - fantastic!

I was very pleased that you have added the TBM 'name' and its manufacturer when describing the various drives. Always need to know the direction of the drive and which side that tunnel is on. 

You can always find good sequences of pictures from sources that are otherwise unknown to those of us that are the non-Russian speaker. 

Thanks for that and keep up the good work.

@Night City Dream

Your continuing sequence of pictures is also welcome. Thanks also. 

PGG -Tasmania - Retired


----------



## Woonsocket54

_Night City Dream_ said:


>


I read somewhere that there are plans to cover the Filyovskaya trench with development.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> I read somewhere that there are plans to cover the Filyovskaya trench with development.


*The project of the reconstruction of the ground-level section of the Filyovskaya Line 4:*








Metroblog









Metroblog









Metroblog

*Metro station "Fili" (opened on November 7, 1959):*








Metroblog

*Metro station "Filyovsky Park" (opened on October 13, 1961):*








Metroblog









Metroblog


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Metro station "Bagrationovskaya" ("Pyotr Bagration"; opened on October 13, 1961):*








Metroblog









Metroblog









Metroblog









Metroblog


----------



## AlekseyVT

Metroblog









Metroblog









Metroblog









Metroblog









Metroblog


----------



## AlekseyVT

Aokromes said:


> This will be park and ride station?


Yes (for residents of "New Moscow").

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novomoskovsky_Administrative_Okrug
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troitsky_Administrative_Okrug


----------



## Kolony

_Night City Dream_ said:


> In Moscow these days it has been really hot and sunny.


^^ jelous much


----------



## Kolony

*June 12, 2013. The construction of Metro station in the village of Salaryevo (Line 1) which planned to be opened in 2014-2015*.



A station in a village? That's usual in China, not Russia.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Kolony said:


> A station in a village? That's usual in China, not Russia.


Why not? The vast majority of most-populated Moscow districts were villages not so long ago. As people said, there was pasture near present-day Metro station "Yugo-Zapadnaya". During Metro construction in 1960s, one cow fell into foundation pit of the future station. Currently it's one of most busiest Moscow Metro stations.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Kolony said:


> *June 12, 2013. The construction of Metro station in the village of Salaryevo (Line 1) which planned to be opened in 2014-2015*.
> 
> 
> 
> A station in a village? That's usual in China, not Russia.


Well, there are several boroughs cities and towns just nearby. Then, ambitious development project will soon start. Third, there will be a train depot there.


----------



## Northridge

Was there any long term consequences to the fire recently?





Really glad that no casualties happened.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Northridge said:


> Was there any long term consequences to the fire recently?
> 
> Really glad that no casualties happened.


They fired the Chief of the service of the electric supply and promissed to do a their work better in order to avoid such cases in the future.


----------



## Northridge

^^That was fast..


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.

Earth-moving is going own, lots of dump trucks are waiting for their serving. 





As usual, a shot near the bus terminus.



Station viewed from above.









Lomonosovsky prospect itself.





20 .06. 2013.


----------



## Alargule

AlekseyVT said:


> They fired the Chief of the service of the electric supply and promissed to do a their work better in order to avoid such cases in the future.


Pfff hahaha...just waiting for the next incident to happen, I'm afraid hno:


----------



## AlekseyVT

Alargule said:


> Pfff hahaha...just waiting for the next incident to happen, I'm afraid hno:


In this matter, I'm agree with Russos (who is well-known Russian blogger and author of many photos from Moscow Metro tunnels). He wrote that, of course, such accident is unpleasant. But unfortunately, Russian mass-media loves to extrapolate this situation on the general condition of Metro systems. Some news services tried to contact with Russos that day in order to know his opinion about this accident. When he tried to tell that such situation does not prove that general condition is so catastrophic, the employees of news service ignored his opinion and switched off him from live air. Unfortunately, such accidents creates a lot of unjustified rumors and gossip about future collapse of Metro (extrapolated in mass-media).

http://russos.livejournal.com/1029592.html


----------



## Alargule

Good point indeed. In that case though, you might want to ask how firing said chief of service would contribute in any way to a better control of the underlying problem(s) that caused this fire in the first place. Seems rather symbolic to me, along with the empty promise "to do their work better in order to avoid such cases in the future" - which can never be prevented entirely as you said.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Alargule said:


> Good point indeed. In that case though, you might want to ask how firing said chief of service would contribute in any way to a better control of the underlying problem(s) that caused this fire in the first place. Seems rather symbolic to me, along with the empty promise "to do their work better in order to avoid such cases in the future" - which can never be prevented entirely as you said.


I forgot to mention - the passengers who suffered as result of this accident, should get money compensation from city authorities.

To be honest, it was difficult to expect another reaction from officials.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 18, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Lermontovsky Prospekt" ("Lermontov Avenue"; Line 7) which planned to be opened in September 2013.*









Oculus









Oculus









Oculus

*The western vestibule:*








Oculus









Oculus


----------



## AlekseyVT

Oculus









Oculus









Oculus









Oculus









Oculus


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The exit from Metro:*








Oculus









Oculus









Oculus

*The platform of station:*








Oculus









Oculus


----------



## AlekseyVT

Oculus









Oculus









Oculus









Oculus









Oculus


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 18, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Zhulebino" (Line 7) which planned to be opened in September 2013.*









Oculus

*The northern vestibule:*








Oculus









Oculus









Oculus









Oculus


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The mounting of escalators at the northern vestibule:*








Oculus









Oculus

*The platform of station:*








Oculus









Oculus









Oculus


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The southern vestibule:*








Oculus









Oculus

*The elevator:*








Oculus









Oculus


----------



## AlekseyVT

Oculus

*Few random photos:*








Oculus









Oculus









Oculus









Oculus









Oculus









Oculus


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 24, 2013. The preparation of TBM for construction of the tunnel between future Metro stations "Troparyovo" and "Rumyantsevo" (Line 1) which planned to be opened in 2014-2015.*









старожил









старожил









старожил









старожил









старожил


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Rumyantsevo will open in 2014.


----------



## AlekseyVT

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Rumyantsevo will open in 2014.


Well, the opening of Metro station "Seligerskaya" is also scheduled in 2014  And "Volkhonka", "Plyushchikha" and "Kutuzovsky Prospekt" are scheduled on 2015 :lol: Previously they had plans for opening of "Kotelniki" in December 2013. 

So, if they have plans for opening of "Rumyantsevo" and "Salaryevo" in December 2014 (although there was completed only one of six tunnels of the future extension), there are some chances that it can be rescheduled to 2015. That's why I'm little skeptical about the official plans as I do not want to mislead people at this thread.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction site at Moscow City IBD, yellow line.

Строительство Калининско-Солнцевской линии в ММДЦ.







26 июня 2013 года.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Mar'yina Roshcha station.









25 июня 2013 года.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Partizanskaya station. Built under Stalin.









25 июня 2013 года.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Kutuzovskaya station, built under Krushchev. Now the structure is being strengthened to support Kutuzovsky avenue, also being renovated. 



26 июня 2013 года.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Is the middle track at Partizanskaya used for revenue service?


----------



## coth

For trains terminating at Partizanskaya


----------



## Woonsocket54

How often are there short turns at Partizanskaya? Do those trains ply the whole route from Friday Expressway?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> Is the middle track at Partizanskaya used for revenue service?


In 1930s, there were plans to build large Stalin Stadium near this station. That's why this station was supposed to be named "Stadion imeni Stalina" ("Stalin Stadium"). The middle track was supposed to be used as additional track for transportation of the crowds of fans to the side of centre after the end of large sport events such as football matches.

However, this stadium was never built due to unstable soils in this area. So, now middle track is using for connection with nearest Metro depot.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 27, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" (Line 9/10).*









Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov


----------



## AlekseyVT

Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov


----------



## AlekseyVT

Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The platform of station:*








Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov


----------



## AlekseyVT

Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov


----------



## AlekseyVT

Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov









Dmitriy Chistoprudov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 28, 2013. The beginning of construction of the 2.75-km long left tunnel between planned Metro depot "Likhobory" and future Metro station "Okruzhnaya" ("Circumferential"; Line 10).*









Russos









Russos

*TBM "Alexandra" ("Herrenknecht S-770"):*








Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Acting Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin:*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 28, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Salaryevo" (Line 1) which planned to be opened in late-2014.*









andrew770









andrew770









andrew770

*June 28, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Rumyantsevo" (Line 1) which planned to be opened in late-2014.*









andrew770









andrew770









andrew770


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 29, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Troparyovo" (Line 1) which planned to be opened in mid-2014.*









Elifas successor









Elifas successor









Elifas successor









Elifas successor


----------



## AlekseyVT

Elifas successor

*The construction of exits to the other side of the Lenin Avenue:*








Elifas successor









Elifas successor


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 1, 2013. The visit of Acting Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin at the construction site of Metro station "Rumyantsevo" (Line 1) which planned to be opened in late-2014.*









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## tunnel owl

According to this: 
http://rt.com/news/metro-moscow-evacuation-fire-243/
there has been a fire in Moscow-metro at the 5th. of June. Does anyone have more information about what was really the reason for this? They are talking about a cable catching fire which is quite unusual if the cable has not been damaged before.

Kind regards


----------



## AlekseyVT

tunnel owl said:


> According to this:
> http://rt.com/news/metro-moscow-evacuation-fire-243/
> there has been a fire in Moscow-metro at the 5th. of June. Does anyone have more information about what was really the reason for this?


We discussed it one and half weeks ago:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104511479#post104511479



tunnel owl said:


> They are talking about a cable catching fire which is quite unusual if the cable has not been damaged before.
> 
> Kind regards


It was short circuit. More likely, it happened due to lack of necessary maintenance.


----------



## tunnel owl

AlekseyVT said:


> We discussed it one and half weeks ago:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104511479#post104511479
> 
> It was short circuit. More likely, it happened due to lack of necessary maintenance.


Thanks, didn´t manage to find this hno:. 

Kind regards


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 3, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Kotelniki" (Line 7) which planned to be opened in 2014.*









basych









basych









basych









basych


----------



## AlekseyVT

basych









basych









basych









basych


----------



## -PGG-

AlekseyVT said:


> *June 28, 2013. The beginning of construction of the 2.75-km long left tunnel between planned Metro depot "Likhobory" and future Metro station "Okruzhnaya" ("Circumferential"; Line 10).*
> *TBM "Alexandra" ("Herrenknecht S-770"):*
> http://russos.livejournal.com/1035702.html


Please watch out for the tunnel locomotives that will be used for the 'back-up' support for this TBM. As soon as the TBM penetrates about 10-15 metres, the tunnel locomotives will be required for segment tubing rings transport.

At this site, being very open in space, the locomotives should be very easy to see. Probably more of the Schöma Model Type CFL200DCL.

Can anybody tell me the 'S' number identity of the Herrenknecht TBM named "Natalia"? - S-xxx EPB Shield 6.34 m od Moscow Metro Kalininskaya Line 8 (Yellow) - Lomonosov Prospect-Park Pobedy - LH tunnel

@AlekseyVT @Russos Thank you. 

-PGG-


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 11, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Kotelniki" (Line 7) which planned to be opened in 2014.*














basych









basych









basych









basych


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 13, 2013. The construction of Metro depot "Brateyevo" (№16) which planned to be commissioned this year.*









tmets









tmets

*The collector:*








tmets

*The building of the operational services:*








tmets









tmets


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 16, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Troparyovo" (Line 1) which planned to be opened in mid-2014.*









Russos

*TBM "Herrenknecht" (for construction of the tunnel in direction to Metro station "Rumyantsevo") and TBM ShchN-1s (for construction of the dead ends for turnover of trains beyond Metro station "Troparyovo"):*








Russos

*The general view of the foundation pit:*








Russos

*The construction of the underground vestibule and vault of station:*








Russos

*The mounting of TBM ShchN-1s:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*TBM "Herrenknecht" which planned to be launched on August 1, 2013:*








Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos

*Two formworks for construction of the vault:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The future vestibule of the station:*








Russos

*The construction of the vault:*








Russos









Russos









Russos

*The second formwork for construction of the vault:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos

*The beginning of construction of the 1.363-km long right tunnel between "Yugo-Zapadnaya" ("South-Western") and future Metro station "Troparyovo":*








Russos

*TBM "Eva" ("Herrenknecht"), formerly known as "Vera", "Anna" and "Svetlana":*








Russos

*The rotor of TBM "Eva":*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos

*The construction of the 1.361-km long left tunnel was finished on May 28, 2013:*








Russos

*The demolition of the old dead ends for turnover of trains beyond Metro station "Yugo-Zapadnaya" ("South-Western"):*








Russos

*The remains of old section and new tunnels:*








Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 20, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Lermontovsky Prospekt" ("Lermontov Avenue"; Line 7) which planned to be opened in September 2013.*









Dmitry Aksenov

*The view in direction to future Metro station "Zhulebino" (Line 7) which planned to be opened in September 2013:*








Dmitry Aksenov

*The view in direction to Metro station "Vykhino" (Line 7; opened on December 31, 1966):*








Dmitry Aksenov

*The decorative constructions of the ceiling light fixtures are ready for mounting:*








Dmitry Aksenov


----------



## AlekseyVT

Dmitry Aksenov









Dmitry Aksenov









Dmitry Aksenov









Dmitry Aksenov


----------



## AlekseyVT

Dmitry Aksenov









Dmitry Aksenov









Dmitry Aksenov









Dmitry Aksenov


----------



## AlekseyVT

Dmitry Aksenov









Dmitry Aksenov









Dmitry Aksenov

*The one of two underground vestibules of the station:*








Dmitry Aksenov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 20, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Zhulebino" (Line 7) which planned to be opened in September 2013.*









Dmitry Aksenov









Dmitry Aksenov

*"Zhulebino" is a shallow two-vaulted station of the column type:*








Dmitry Aksenov

*The column space is 6 metres:*








Dmitry Aksenov


----------



## AlekseyVT

Dmitry Aksenov

*The escalators in the northern vestibule:*








Dmitry Aksenov









Dmitry Aksenov









Dmitry Aksenov


----------



## AlekseyVT

Dmitry Aksenov

*The floor will be paved with granite:*








Dmitry Aksenov

*The ceramic panels for facing of the station:*








Dmitry Aksenov









Dmitry Aksenov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The one of two underground vestibules of the station:*








Dmitry Aksenov









Dmitry Aksenov









Dmitry Aksenov









Dmitry Aksenov


----------



## AlekseyVT

Dmitry Aksenov









Dmitry Aksenov









Dmitry Aksenov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 18, 2013. The visit of the Acting Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin to the construction site of Metro station "Seligerskaya" ("Seliger"; Line 10).*









Russos

*The foundation pit of the station:*








Russos

*The construction site near the high building of the education-and-production center of "Metrostroy" construction company:*








Russos

*The excavation works:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos









Russos

*The scheme of the station:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos

*"METRO CONSTRUCTION - FOR A WHILE, BUT METRO IS FOREVER":*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 29, 2013. The visit of the Acting Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin to the construction site of Metro station "Fonvizinskaya" ("Denis Fonvizin"; Line 10).*









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Some more photos from yesterday's visit:*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*August 5, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Zhulebino" (Line 7) which planned to be opened in September 2013.*

*The northern vestibule:*








oleg1980mow









oleg1980mow









oleg1980mow

*The object of ventilation:*








oleg1980mow

*The view to the side of the southern vestibule:*








oleg1980mow


----------



## kyah117

September 2013 ? One month to finish all of this ? Seems to be impossible.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*August 5, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Lermontovsky Prospekt" ("Lermontov Avenue"; Line 7) which planned to be opened in September 2013.*

*The western vestibule:*








oleg1980mow









oleg1980mow









oleg1980mow









oleg1980mow

*The exit in direction to the railway station "Kosino":*








oleg1980mow


----------



## AlekseyVT

kyah117 said:


> September 2013 ? One month to finish all of this ? Seems to be impossible.


One month to open Metro station (may be, without one underground vestibule and few exits) - there will be held Moscow mayoral elections on September 8, 2013. All other works can be finished during few months after opening (as it usually happens in Russia).


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The process of the setting of the construction for light fixtures at the ceiling of Metro station "Lermontovsky Prospekt":*








Oculus









Oculus









Oculus









Oculus









Oculus









Oculus









Oculus


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The exit to the eastern vestibule:*








Oculus









Oculus









Oculus









Oculus









Oculus

*The future underpass to the Khvalynsk Boulevard:*








Oculus


----------



## Haeny

Nice pictures!


----------



## AlekseyVT

*August 8, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Zhulebino" (Line 7) which planned to be opened in September 2013.*









Oculus









Oculus









Oculus


----------



## AlekseyVT

*August 8, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Troparyovo" (Line 1) which planned to be opened in mid-2014.*









Russos

*The northern vestibule of station:*








Russos

*The construction of the station's vault:*








Russos

*The southern vestibule of station:*








Russos

*TBM "Liya" ("Herrenknecht") for construction of the 2.1-km long right tunnel in direction to Metro station "Rumyantsevo" and TBM "Varyag" (ShchN-1s) for construction of the dead ends for turnover of trains beyond Metro station "Troparyovo":* 








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The foundation pit of station:*








Russos

*The southern vestibule:*








Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos

*The formwork for construction of the vault:*








Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The platform of station:*








Russos









Russos

*Markscheiders:*








Russos

*The construction of platform:*








Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos

*The demolition of the old dead ends for turnover of trains beyond Metro station "Yugo-Zapadnaya" ("South-Western"; Line 1; opened on December 30, 1963) and construction of new ones:*








Russos

*TBM "Eva" ("Herrenknecht") continues construction of the 1.363-km long right tunnel between Metro stations "Yugo-Zapadnaya" and "Troparyovo":*








Russos


----------



## Whiteeclipse

*Moscow to spend $18 billion on subway construction*

Moscow authorities have pledged to build 98.4 miles of subway rail lines, 79 stations and 9 new depots by the end of 2020, which will cost about 1.1 trillion rubles ($33.3 billion). All the major subway construction companies of the country have been invited to this major construction project, among them being Mosmetrostroy, Ingeokom, Transinzhstroy, Bamtonnelstroy (part of USK Most), Kazmetrostroy and Stroygazkonsalting. In total, all these companies are building 33.8 miles of the subway.

Alexey Bezborodov, an expert at the Infranews Analytical Center, estimates the cost of construction of one kilometer of the Moscow subway at about $200 million. According to rough estimates, the construction worksites, which are already being developed, may cost 350 billion rubles ($10.5 billion); one City Hall official says that the construction projects currently underway can be estimated at 250 billion rubles ($7.5 billion). Public sources do not have any information available about the cost of the construction of the lines that are already in operation.

http://rbth.ru/business/2013/08/08/moscow_to_spend_18_billion_on_subway_construction_28757.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction site at Moscow City IBD.







9 .08. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.

Some changes were noticed since I didn't come here for about 1.5 months.

























19 .08. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Ramenki station construction site.





19 .08. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Comstruction site at Moscow City IBD, 3rd interchanghe ring line:



20 .08. 2013.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*August 20, 2013. The visit of the Acting Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin to the construction site of Metro station "Delovoy Tsentr" ("Business Center"; Line 8) which planned to be opened in December 2013.*






*Moscow International Business Center:*








Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The future transfer Metro station "Vystavochnaya" ("Exhibition"; Line 4; opened on September 10, 2005):*








Link









Link









Link

*The another Metro station with name "Delovoy Tsentr" is planned to be opened in late-2015 as part of the future Third Interchange Contour:*








Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Bitsevsky (Bitsa) Park on the background:*








Link









Link









Link

*The scheme of station:*








Link









Link

*"93 days left before the opening of station":*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*September 2013. The construction of Metro station "Spartak" (Line 7) which planned to be opened next year.*

*The southern underground vestibule:*








Link

*The northern ground-level vestibule:*








Link


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction site at Moscow City IBD, yellow line.




26 .08. 2013.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*August 30, 2013. The end of construction of the 0.831-km long right tunnel between future Metro stations "Kotelniki" and "Zhulebino" (Line 7).*









SK Most









SK Most

*TBM "Herrenknecht S-736":*








SK Most

*The construction of this tunnel was started on June 28, 2013:*








SK Most

*Metro builders:*








SK Most









SK Most


----------



## AlekseyVT

*September 2, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Kotelniki" (Line 7) which planned to be opened next year.*









basych









basych









basych


----------



## AlekseyVT

*September 6, 2013. The visit of the Acting Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin to the future Metro stations "Lermontovsky Prospekt" ("Lermontov Avenue") and "Zhulebino" (Line 7). The opening of those stations was rescheduled on October 2013 due to problems with tunnels which were damaged due to groundwaters.*






*Metro station "Lermontovsky Prospekt" ("Lermontov Avenue"):*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link

*The western vestibule of station:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The school excursion to the station:*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The official delegation:*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link

*The video presentation:*








Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"1 TBM = 100.000 moles per day":*








Link









Link

*The first line of Moscow Metro (opened on May 15, 1935):*








Link

*Metro station "Mayakovskaya" ("Vladimir Mayakovsky"; Line 2; opened on September 11, 1938):*








Link

*Train to Metro station "Zhulebino":*








Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Few more photos from the station:*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Metro station "Zhulebino":*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link

*The southern vestibule of station:*








Link









Link


----------



## coth

Не лучше ли было оригиналы вставить? На пережатые картинки без слёз не взглянуть...


----------



## AlekseyVT

*September 8, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Bitsevsky Park" ("Bitsa Park"; Line 12) which planned to be opened in December 2013.*









Russos

*The future combined ground-level vestibule of Metro stations "Novoyasenevskaya" (Line 6) and "Bitsevsky Park" (Line 12):*








Russos

*The vault of station:*








Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Kolony said:


> A bit of a stupid question: Has the Zhulebino extension opened yet? :cripes: Because I know it's supposed to open in the beginning of October, but the month is flying by and it isn't open yet. :/


This is not stupid question, this is actual question of last months. Unfortunately, there appeared serious problems with construction of tunnels. The area is very swampy, and construction company (who had no serious experience in Metro construction) violated the construction technology because they were in a hurry to build it in time. As a result, on July 8 future tunnels between "Vykhino" and "Lermontovsky Prospekt" were deformed due to groundwaters. It will take time to eliminate consequences of this accident. Currently there are still not installed objects of the water-pumping system. Nobody can say when all necessary works in the tunnels will be finished


----------



## Kolony

^^

hno:hno:hno:


----------



## -PGG-

*Schöma tunnel locomotives in Moscow*



AlekseyVT said:


> *Tunnel locomotive "Schöma":*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docent


The latest Schöma tunnel locomotives being used at "Troparyovo" on Moscow Metro Kalininskaya Line 1 (Red) - Troparyovo-Rumyantsevo are Model Type CFL350DCL [Post #2311]. Also the tunnel between Metro depot "Likhobory" and future Metro station "Okruzhnaya" on Lyublinskaya Line 10 (Lime) has some of these larger Schöma Model Type CFL350DCL. [Post #2307]

These locomotives have an interesting history - they are pre used locomotives, obtained second-hand after having been used building the huge Gotthard Base Tunnel in Switzerland. The tunnel boring in Switzerland has been completed and the locomotives have been returned to the factory in Germany where they were orginally built. Each locomotive has a full overhaul - stripped down to the bare underframe, diesel engine replaced, transmission overhauled and freshly repainted.


----------



## SandyH

Love the brightness and design elements and I am a bit surprised how Moscow hasn't stick to same old same old but is letting the style roll. Very inspiring.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 10, 2013. The beginning of construction of the 1.2-km long left tunnel between future Metro stations "Seligerskaya" ("Seliger") and "Verkhniye Likhobory" (Line 10).*









Chistoprudov

*The construction of Metro station "Seligerskaya" ("Seliger"; Line 10):*








Russos









Russos

*Metro builders:*








Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The little present for Metro builders *








Russos









Russos

*TBM "Claudia" ("Lovat-242SE") is relatively old. For the first time, it was used in 2002 (i.e. 11 years ago) during construction of the new Butovskaya Light Metro Line 12:*








Russos

*The traditional smashing of the bottle of champaign. It will be 9th tunnel for TBM "Claudia" ("Lovat-242SE"). In general, this TBM dug about 9 km of tunnels:*








Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Photographer Dmitry Chistoprudov:*








Russos









Russos









Chistoprudov

*There will be built 1.2-km long tunnel along the Dmitrov Highway:*








Chistoprudov









Chistoprudov









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Chistoprudov









Chistoprudov









Russos









Chistoprudov









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The general conditions of works for construction of the northern radius of the Line 10 are very difficult due to unstable soil with high level of groundwaters:*








Russos









Russos

*This TBM is almost 12-years old:*








Russos

*However, its age is not big problem for the hands of skilled personnel:*








Chistoprudov









Chistoprudov









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Chistoprudov









Chistoprudov









Chistoprudov









Chistoprudov









Russos









Chistoprudov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The mounting of another TBM - "Abigaille" ("Lovat ME238SE Series 21801") - for construction of the right tunnel. It will be launched very soon:*








Russos

*TBM "Abigaille" ("Lovat ME238SE Series 21801") - at left, TBM "Claudia" ("Lovat-242SE") - at right:*








Chistoprudov









Chistoprudov









Russos

*Previously TBM "Abigaille" ("Lovat ME238SE Series 21801") was used for construction of the three Metro tunnels: two - in Nizhny Novgorod and one - in Moscow:*








Russos

*The rotor of TBM "Abigaille" ("Lovat ME238SE Series 21801"):*








Chistoprudov


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos









Russos









Chistoprudov









Chistoprudov









Chistoprudov


----------



## JustinB

Great pics!


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 7, 2013. The geodetic works near planned Metro station "Ulitsa Novatorov" ("Innovators Street"; Third Interchange Contour).*









semmggu

*The core samples:*








semmggu


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 8, 2013. The geodetic works near planned Metro station "Zyuzino" (Third Interchange Contour).*









Force of Choice









Force of Choice

*Kakhovka Street:*








Force of Choice









Force of Choice









Force of Choice









Force of Choice


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 12, 2013. The construction site of Metro station "Belomorskaya" ("White Sea"; Line 2) which planned to be opened in 2015.*









Hovrino

*October 12, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Khovrino" (Line 2) which planned to be opened in 2015.*









Илья Филатов









Илья Филатов


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 12-13, 2013. The beginning of the construction of Metro station "Minskaya" ("Minsk"; Line 8) which planned to be opened in 2015.*









insignia

*Minsk Street:*








AndreyS

*Memorial Mosque at the Victory Park was built in 1995-1997 in the memory of Soviet Muslim soldiers who died in WWII:*








AndreyS









AndreyS









AndreyS


----------



## Kolony

I thought it was called Ulitsa Dybenko, no?


----------



## silent_dragon

very nice constructiob tbm pics.why the tbm teeth just protudes straight? i thought they were mounted at an angle to resist the enormiua torque when drillibg..


----------



## AlekseyVT

Kolony said:


> I thought it was called Ulitsa Dybenko, no?


I already mentioned about it.



AlekseyVT said:


> *September 20, 2013. The construction site of Metro station "Ulitsa Dybenko" ("Dybenko Street"; Line 2; other proposed name - "Khovrino") which planned to be opened in 2015-2016.*


Pavlo Dybenko or Pavel Efimovich Dybenko (February 16, 1889 – July 29, 1938) was a Russian Revolutionary and a leading Soviet officer of enslaved Ukrainian Cossack origin. He is descendant of Ukrainian Cossack family Dyba, known from registries of Russian Empire of the 18th and 19th centuries, but his direct forefathers were made enslaved peasants as many other free, Cossack people of Ukraine of that cruel times. As many other people supported the idea of "Red democracy" so he can be classified as Red Cossack.

Read more:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pavlo_Dybenko

So, city officials decided to name Metro station in the honour of Khovrino District in which it located (not after nearest Dybenko Street) in order to avoid furious political disputes about role of his personality in the Russian history.


----------



## coth

silent_dragon said:


> very nice constructiob tbm pics.why the tbm teeth just protudes straight? i thought they were mounted at an angle to resist the enormiua torque when drillibg..


I'm not in all those technics, but might be because soil is soft in Moscow.


----------



## XAN_

Yes, mostly soft... unlike Saint-Petersburg, where the deep layer, where stations and running tunnels are hard, while the upper lair is not just soft, but next to liquid, so building escalator tunnels are really tricky.


----------



## Kolony

AlekseyVT said:


> I already mentioned about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pavlo Dybenko or Pavel Efimovich Dybenko (February 16, 1889 – July 29, 1938) was a Russian Revolutionary and a leading Soviet officer of enslaved Ukrainian Cossack origin. He is descendant of Ukrainian Cossack family Dyba, known from registries of Russian Empire of the 18th and 19th centuries, but his direct forefathers were made enslaved peasants as many other free, Cossack people of Ukraine of that cruel times. As many other people supported the idea of "Red democracy" so he can be classified as Red Cossack.
> 
> Read more:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pavlo_Dybenko
> 
> So, city officials decided to name Metro station in the honour of Khovrino District in which it located (not after nearest Dybenko Street) in order to avoid furious political disputes about role of his personality in the Russian history.


Ok thank you very much.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 15, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Spartak" (Line 7) which planned to be opened next year.*









Link

*Spartak Stadium:*








Rinat1987

*The southern underground vestibule of station:*








Rinat1987









Rinat1987


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Moscow metro structures in the city-center.






12 .10. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Moscow metro structures in the city-center.






12 .10. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Maryina Roshcha station (opened in 2010):



13 .10. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Nizhnyaya Maslovka station & transfer to Savyolovskaya station construction site (3rd interchange ring line)

Not so many changes since August.
















13 .10. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.





Возле автобусной конечной практически до неё огородили проезжую часть.



Льют бетон.







Общий вид котлована, где видно, что крыша станции уже чуть ли не на половину готова.







Краны поочередно опускают технику и материалы в котлован.



Вид на север.



14 .10. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

A new construction site for Moscow metro. There will be Ozyornaya station in a couple of years.
















14 .10. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Suggested construction site for Michurinsky prospect station.


After a new flyover opened, there are no longer traffic jams there.











Возле церкви и Академии ФСБ поставили забор и блоки. Но при этом высажены молодые деревья и кусты. Будет ли здесь стройплощадка?









Севернее перекрёстка натянута линия на колышки.






14 .10. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Ramenki station construction site.


















14 .10. 2013.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 12, 2013. The construction of Metro depot "Brateyevo" (№17) which planned to be commissioned this year.*









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The northern ground-level vestibule of the neighboring Metro station "Alma-Atinskaya" ("Almaty"; Line 2; opened on December 24, 2012):*








Борт 108

*The building of the operational services:*








Link









Link









Link

*"Danger zone":*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The visit of officials:*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 17, 2013. The construction of Metro depot "Troparyovo" (Line 1) which planned to be opened in mid-2014.*









Russos

*The smoke removal system in the vault of station:*








Russos

*The last section of vault:*








Russos









Link









Link

*The vault of station:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The visit of officials:*








Link









Link









Link









Russos









Link









Russos

*Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Russos









Russos









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The platform of station:*








Russos









Russos









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The last section of vault:*








Link









Link









Russos

*The project of station:*








Russos









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Currently there operates 3 TBMs at the construction of tunnels between future Metro stations "Troparyovo" and "Rumyantsevo" - TBM "Anastasiya" ("Herrenknecht"; left tunnel), TBM "Varyag" (ShchN-1s; dead end for turnover of trains) and TBM "Liya" ("Herrenknecht"; right tunnel):*








Russos









Russos









Russos

*TBM "Varyag" (ShchN-1s):*








Russos









Russos









Link

*The left tunnel between Metro stations "Troparyovo" and "Yugo-Zapadnaya" ("South-Western"):*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The left tunnel between Metro stations "Troparyovo" and "Yugo-Zapadnaya" ("South-Western"; Line 1; opened on December 30, 1963):*








Link

*The construction of the right tunnel between these stations is planned to be finished in December 2013:*








Link









Link









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The tunnels between Metro stations "Yugo-Zapadnaya" ("South-Western"; Line 1; opened on December 30, 1963) and "Troparyovo":*








Russos

*The new and old dead ends beyond Metro station "Yugo-Zapadnaya":*








Russos

*The old dead ends beyond Metro station "Yugo-Zapadnaya":*








Russos









Russos

*The gas cylinders:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 18, 2013. The beginning of the construction of Metro station "Solntsevo" (Line 8).*









Kaiser Ferdinand









Kaiser Ferdinand









Kaiser Ferdinand









Kaiser Ferdinand









Kaiser Ferdinand


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 18, 2013. The construction of Metro depot "Solntsevo".*









Kaiser Ferdinand









Kaiser Ferdinand









Kaiser Ferdinand


----------



## Kolony

I heard on the news that the Zhulebino extension will be opened at the end of October. Is this true?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Kolony said:


> I heard on the news that the Zhulebino extension will be opened at the end of October. Is this true?


No, there are too many technical defects in the tunnels. It's seem that mid-November is the most optimistic term.


----------



## coth

Damage would be more correct in this case, instead of defect.


----------



## metroricerche

Hi! I am writing from Italy.

I am searching for printed items about Moscow metro: book, leaflet, brochure.

Anyone could help me? (Please contact me with a private message)

Thank you.


----------



## Aokromes

Why the steel part on a mostly concrete tunnel?


----------



## coth

Connection of two tunnels


----------



## KVentz

Aokromes said:


> Why the steel part on a mostly concrete tunnel?


Usually this means the place of connection between two tunnels: a part of steel (сast iron in fact) circle will be deconstructed lately and a passage to the parallel tunnel will be made.



Code:


|↓|  |↑|
| |  | |
| |__| |concrete
|  __  |cast iron
| |  | |concrete
| |  | |
| |  | |

These connections are used mostly as evacuation passage and also for ventilation and communications.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

New station of south-western part of the a yellow line:

*Мичуринский проспект*

Открыть в полном размере (3309x2339; 1,76 мегабайт)
*Очаково*

Открыть в полном размере (3309x2339; 1,83 мегабайт)

*Терёшково*

Открыть в полном размере (4678x3309; 2,22 мегабайт)

*Солнцево*

Открыть в полном размере (3309x2339; 1,77 мегабайт)

*Боровское шоссе*

Открыть в полном размере (5120x3545; 2,69 мегабайт)

*Шолоховская (Ново-Переделкино)*

Открыть в полном размере (5120x3545; 3,29 мегабайт)

*Рассказовка*

Открыть в полном размере (2765x2339; 1,58 мегабайт)

Collected by VVP at Nashtransport.ru


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect construction site.

The gridlock yesterday was due to cement mixers and not cars.





A new machinery unit was mounted on Sunday near Shuvalovsky residential compound.




21 .10. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Preparing to start constructing transfer corridors to Petrovsko-Razumovskaya station of line 10 (there will be a comfortable cross-platform transfer between lines 9 and 10).







21 .10. 2013.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 23, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Okruzhnaya" ("Circumferential"; Line 10).*









Russos

*The construction of the tunnels between future Metro stations "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" (Line 9/10) and "Okruzhnaya" (Line 10):*








Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The construction site of the southern escalator tunnel of Metro station "Okruzhnaya" near Savyolovo direction of the Moscow Railway:*








Russos









Russos









Russos

*The chief of construction site:*








Russos









Russos


----------



## Woonsocket54

How are they doing cross-platform transfer at Petrovsko-Razumovskaya when what is currently there is an island platform for line 9? Will one of the line 9 tracks be rerouted into a new station or will the new line 10 tracks be built on the outside of the existing line 9 tracks, thus creating two side-by-side platforms to be used for XPT (with the circa-1991 line 9 platform put out of use or continuing to be used -- but only if line 9 trains have their doors open on both sides)


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> How are they doing cross-platform transfer at Petrovsko-Razumovskaya when what is currently there is an island platform for line 9? Will one of the line 9 tracks be rerouted into a new station or will the new line 10 tracks be built on the outside of the existing line 9 tracks, thus creating two side-by-side platforms to be used for XPT (with the circa-1991 line 9 platform put out of use or continuing to be used -- but only if line 9 trains have their doors open on both sides)


There will be built another underground hall parallel to existing one. The future underground hall will be used for serving of northern direction of trains, the current - for serving of southern direction. During construction of first underground hall in 1990s, Metro builders remained possibility for switching of direction. Strictly speaking, for more than 22 years the trains of northern direction are coming to this station by temporary scheme - that's why trains operates at low speed just before the arrival to station and during departure from station.
http://photo.metroblog.ru/lj/48_2010-06-20/dost_mr_760_09_big.jpg


----------



## traveling dude

coth said:


> Damage would be more correct in this case, instead of defect.


On this topic: I heard that the tunnel walls and ceiling on the line 7 extension are already falling apart because of the high speed and poor quality of the construction.:bash: Apparently, there will be danger to the people who will ride in the tunnel. Does anybody know whether this is true?


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> There will be built another underground hall parallel to existing one. The future underground hall will be used for serving of northern direction of trains, the current - for serving of southern direction. During construction of first underground hall in 1990s, Metro builders remained possibility for switching of direction. Strictly speaking, for more than 22 years the trains of northern direction are coming to this station by temporary scheme - that's why trains operates at low speed just before the arrival to station and during departure from station.
> http://photo.metroblog.ru/lj/48_2010-06-20/dost_mr_760_09_big.jpg


Thanks for the explanation. This seems to resemble Technology Institute in St Petersburg.


----------



## coth

traveling dude said:


> On this topic: I heard that the tunnel walls and ceiling on the line 7 extension are already falling apart because of the high speed and poor quality of the construction.:bash: Apparently, there will be danger to the people who will ride in the tunnel. Does anybody know whether this is true?


Not really. As was said above - a portion of tunnel was severely damaged by a quicksand.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect construction site.

Arear near Shuvalovsky residential compound.





23 .10. 2013.


----------



## megajack

Not the best part of Moscow Metro - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Izmaylovskaya_(Moscow_Metro)

_Photo by A.T._


----------



## AlekseyVT

megajack said:


> Not the best part of Moscow Metro - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Izmaylovskaya_(Moscow_Metro


Really? I think that "Izmaylovskaya" is the most beautiful ground-level Metro station in Moscow. This station was built on the border between Izmaylovsky Park and urban zone. Unlike other Moscow ground-level Metro stations, "Izmaylovskaya" perfectly integrated into urban space. That's why Muscovites affectionately nicknamed it "Station in the forest".

Of course, "Izmaylovskaya" doesn't look so impressive like deep-level stations of Ring Line and many other stations of Line 3. However, "station in the forest" has own discreet charm.









Wikipedia









Wikipedia


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Still the station itself is ugly and awkward.


----------



## AlekseyVT

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Still the station itself is ugly and awkward.


Well, it can be said about vast majority of ground-level Metro stations in whole world (and especially about stations that were built 50 years ago).


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 26, 2013. The northern ground-level vestibule of Metro station "Pyatnitskoye Shosse" ("Pyatnitskoye Highway"; Line 3; opened on December 28, 2012).*









Link









Link

*City officials:*








Link

*Surrounding area:*








Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The northern ground-level vestibule and four pavilions of the southern underground vestibule of Metro station "Pyatnitskoye Shosse" ("Pyatnitskoye Highway"; Line 3; opened on December 28, 2012):*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 26, 2013. The construction of Metro depot "Mitino" (№16) which planned to be commissioned this year.*









Link









Андрей Рябицев









Link









Link

*The cottage settlement of Rozhdestveno:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link

*City officials:*








Link

*The plan of Metro depot "Mitino":*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## _Night City Dream_

AlekseyVT said:


> Well, it can be said about vast majority of ground-level Metro stations in whole world (and especially about stations that were built 50 years ago).


I d t think so. I've seen many of them. Sure, if we take such night are stations as in Paris, you are right. But there are much more. And Izmaylovskaya is a real toll in terms of design and look.


----------



## dars-dm

*October 2013. Construction of the "Brateevo" depot (#17), planned to be commissioned in December.*





















































(link)


----------



## Aokromes

AlekseyVT said:


> *The plan of Metro depot "Mitino":*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


What blue, green, pink colours mean?


----------



## Aokromes

megajack said:


> Not the best part of Moscow Metro - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Izmaylovskaya_(Moscow_Metro)
> 
> _Photo by A.T._


Why they dont move station underground to allow citizens better access to forest?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Aokromes said:


> What blue, green, pink colours mean?


Green - the objects of the first stage of construction;
Blue - the objects of the second stage of construction;
Pink - the area of the first stage of construction.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 28, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Zhulebino" (Line 7) which planned to be opened on November 4, 2013.*









Chistoprudov

*The turnstiles in the southern vestibule:*








Chistoprudov

*The southern vestibule:*








Chistoprudov









Chistoprudov

*The stairs to the platform:*








Chistoprudov


----------



## AlekseyVT

_Night City Dream_ said:


> No, the project has been recently canceled.


As I wrote - there was cancelled project of extension of line to the city of Mytishchi. The plans for construction of Metro depot and Metro station in Chelobityevo were not cancelled, but it will be not realized in nearest future.

http://izvestia.ru/news/557341


----------



## AlekseyVT

Falubaz said:


> Exactly, but what we can see on the extention plan map is that the western part of line 8 won't have a lot of transfers.


Well, the western extension of line 8 to populated districts of Solntsevo and Novo-Peredelkino is one of important task for now. But this extension will be uncompleted without central segment. Metro construction in the central districts of Moscow is dificult and expensive. The construction company "Mosmetrostroy" that have big experience in such construction, is busy on northern extension of Line 10 nowadays. As you can see, there are difficulties even with construction of three planned stations of central segment.



Falubaz said:


> There is no transfer to line 9 nor to the cicrle line 5 at Kutuzoskaya


For transfer between "Kutuzovskaya" and Ring Line 5, it would be necessary to construct Metro station with planned name "Rossiyskaya" on existing deep-level track of Ring Line. This would be really jewellery work, as result of which opening of central segment will be greatly postponed.



Falubaz said:


> and then no tranfer to line 4 at Smolenskaya


There will transfer to Line 4 at "Delovoy Tsentr". Due to historical reasons, Line 4 duplicates Line 3 in the centre of Moscow, these two lines has three transfers stations between each other. So, transfer to Line 4 is not so necessary if it there will be transfer to Line 3.


----------



## coth

Falubaz said:


> Exactly, but what we can see on the extention plan map is that the western part of line 8 won't have a lot of transfers.
> There is no transfer to line 9, nor to the cicrle line 5 and then no tranfer to line 4 at Smolenskaya and Kutuzoskaya.
> It seems to be quite odd, to avoid those interchanges already in the planning stage.



That was quite a controversial decision to avoid Trekhgorka and WTC, but they preferred southern version of KSL to reduce costs, while FL is a subsurface line located far north-west of deep APL. 

STL won't have a transfer to KSL becuase tunnels were built long time ago. Again, no new tunnels and station to reduce costs.

Transfer between KSL and Circle line is planned, but only after construction of Circle line station, what, though, won't happen in visible future.

KSL and FL will have a transfer at Delovoy Center station.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Thanks for clarifications!


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NOVEMBER 9, 2013. SOME MORE PHOTOS FROM OPENING.*

*The pavilions and objects of ventilation of Metro station "Zhulebino" (Line 7):*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*Some pavilions and underpasses under the General Kuznetsov Street are not completed yet:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The cars of TV channels:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*The objects of ventilation:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*Some objects of ventilations are also not completed:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The big screen shows video about plans for Metro construction in Moscow:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*The entrance to the northern vestibule of station:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*The ticket offices:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*The turnstiles at the northern vestibule:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*The automatic machines for selling of tickets:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The escalators at the northern vestibule:*








Александр Гришин









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*The elevator (some elevators are also not completed yet):*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The southern vestibule:*








Александр Гришин

*The turnstiles at the southern vestibule:*








Александр Гришин









Russos









Russos

*The police room:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*The another elevator:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*Info/SOS column:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The platform of Metro station "Zhulebino":*








Александр Гришин

*Television:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The some old trains at the station. Its term of exploitation at the Line 7 will expire after five years, whereupon they will be replaced with new rolling stock:*








Рома Антипов









Рома Антипов









Рома Антипов









Рома Антипов









Рома Антипов









Андрей Дем









Никита Лапин


----------



## AlekseyVT

Игорь Пригорный









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Игорь Пригорный









Андрей Рябицев









Андрей Рябицев









Андрей Васильев









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Александр Гришин









Russos









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Толстый


----------



## AlekseyVT

Александр Гришин









Russos









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Russos









Russos









Russos









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The entrance to the eastern vestibule of Metro station "Lermontovsky Prospekt" ("Lermontov Avenue"; Line 7):*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The entrance to the western vestibule of Metro station "Lermontovsky Prospekt":*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*The western vestibule:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*The turnstiles at the western vestibule:*








Андрей Дем









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*The police room:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*The stairs to the platform:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The way to the platform:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*The non-working elevator:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The ticket offices at the eastern vestibule:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*The eastern vestibule:*








Александр Гришин

*The turnstiles at the eastern vestibule:*








Александр Гришин









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The stairs to the platform:*








Александр Гришин









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*The guest book:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The platform of station:*








Александр Гришин









Russos









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Russos









Russos









Андрей Дем


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The some old trains at the station:*








Андрей Дем

*The shadow from trains creates interesting play of light at the vault of station:*








Андрей Рябицев









Андрей Рябицев









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Андрей Рябицев









Андрей Рябицев


----------



## AlekseyVT

Рома Антипов









Андрей Васильев









Андрей Дем









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Look at the station without trains:*








Александр Гришин

*And now look at the shadows from trains:*








Russos









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## -PGG-

AlekseyVT said:


> As I wrote - there was cancelled project of extension of line to the city of Mytishchi. The plans for construction of Metro depot and Metro station in Chelobityevo were not cancelled, but it will be not realized in nearest future.
> 
> http://izvestia.ru/news/557341


Can you say what has happened to the TBM Complex that was obtained to commence this Project?

There were photos of the machine components in your post of #*2181*.

Will these be used for the building of the line to Chelobityevo and depot?

Will the same construction company be used?

Thank you for the continuing excellence of this thread.

-PGG-


----------



## Kolony

^^ What I really like about the stations is they have an "Osennaya" (Fall) look to them. The colors of the stations resemble the colours of the leaves.


----------



## AlekseyVT

-PGG- said:


> Can you say what has happened to the TBM Complex that was obtained to commence this Project?
> 
> There were photos of the machine components in your post of #*2181*


This TBM will be used at northern extension of the Line 2 with construction of two new stations - "Belomorskaya" ("White Sea") and "Khovrino". Last month it was transferred to construction site of Metro station "Khovrino".



-PGG- said:


> Will these be used for the building of the line to Chelobityevo and depot?


This construction is not planned in coming years. According to preliminary plans, Metro station "Chelobityevo" is scheduled for opening in 2019 (however, terms can be changed). So, it's impossible to guess - which TBM will be used for this extension if it will be started?



-PGG- said:


> Will the same construction company be used?


No, there will be work company named "Stroygasconsulting". This company is newcomer at Metro construction. That's why I have a some doubts in quality of their work (remebering about damage of tunnel during southeastern extension of the Line 7 - there working "Bamtunnelstroy" company, which was also newcomer in Moscow Metro construction).



-PGG- said:


> Thank you for the continuing excellence of this thread!


Thanks


----------



## coth

@AlekseyVT
Please keep originals here and stop compressing them, ruining quality and reuploading them to another hoster.


----------



## AlekseyVT

coth said:


> @AlekseyVT
> Please keep originals here and stop compressing them, ruining quality and reuploading them to another hoster.


Please teach own cat what he must to doing. Also, please keep in mind that I will doing so as I find more comfortable and easier for perception. It's seem that here nobody except you has problems with vision. Without reuploading to another hoster, many photos at original links will be invalid after some time.

As I can notice, some people likes my posts. But if you don't like my work, you can do it instead of me.

Thanks for understanding and bye.


----------



## Pierre50

Please do not stop your excellent work of showing all these constructions within the huge Moscow city
It's vr interesting to see what tchnologies are used compared with other continents / countries.


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## Svartmetall

^^ I thought that was an excellent little gimmick. Would love free metro rides in exchange for only 30 squats!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.


The TBM is taken out and being dissembled.





Near Shuvalovsky residential compound that new machine is throwing out ground.





11 .11. 2013 .


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Smolenskaya (dark blue line) entrance built in 1950s almost at midnight.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/738841/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/738840/

12. 11. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Constrution of the cross-platfrom transfer at Petrovsko-Razumovskaya (line 9) to the future station of line 10.








16 .11. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

My report on LERMONTOVSKY PROSPECT station opening.

http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/81713.html










Please, follow the link above to see more photos. it is in Russian yet you can google-translate it to understand.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

My report on ZHULEBINO station opening.










Please go here: http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/82117.html
for more photos and my impressions. it is in Russian yet you can google-translate it to understand.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.

Quite a lot of changes.



























18 .11. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Technopark station (line 2):



> :
> 19.11. 2013
> 
> 
> 20 .11. 2013


Maximf

nashtransport.ru


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction site at Moscow City IBD: building a new trunk of line 8 and a new entrance for Mezhdunarodnaya station (line 4).














16 .11. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction site at Moscow City IBD, bulding turn-around dead-ends:










16 .11. 2013.


----------



## -PGG-

> Construction site at Moscow City IBD, building turn-around dead-ends:


The air intake fan support platform illustrated here.

Very resourceful as this is _built almost entirely from welded standard sections of rebar_ (Steel reinforcing bar sections). Using simple materials to hand for short term use is good initiative.


----------



## Kolony

I don't know how this station is supposed to be finished. It looks like a very large construction site specked with construction equipment.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Which one?


----------



## Kolony

Delovoy Tsentr of the Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line (KLL), or Line 8.

P.S. Post 2500


----------



## _Night City Dream_

The main structure was built almost 8 years ago, indeed. So, the only thing needed is finishing.


----------



## Kolony

Does anyone have any photos of the stations itself? would be really interesting to see them...unless its a surprise I suppose.


----------



## coth

^^ from early november, taken by russos
http://russos.livejournal.com/1064283.html


----------



## Highcliff

hey everyone....can anybody answer an off topic question?
what place in moscow is taking place this scene?





and this?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

The second one is Krylatskoe, western part of Moscow.

The first is a mishmash of different streets and boroughs of Moscow center.


----------



## Highcliff

thaaaank you, Night City Dream....:master::master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:
moscow is a awesome city....:rock::rock:


----------



## Kolony

The first one looks liked the Sadovaya (Garden) Ring to me.


----------



## dimlys1994

Today Moscow city hall announced as usual every year updated schedule for new metro stations. So next year we'll see:

_Zamoskvoretskaya Line (Line 2) - Tekhnopark
Tagansko-Krasnopresnenskaya Line (Line 7) - Spartak, Zhulebino-Kotelniki
Lyublinsko-Dmitrievskaya Line (Line 10) - Maryina Rotscha-Petrovsko-Razumovskaya
Sokolnicheskaya Line (Line 1) - Yugo-Zapadnaya-Salarievo
Second vestibule for Mezhdunarodnaya (Filevskaya Line 4)
Extensions of Vladykino and Planernoe depots
Reconstruction of Vykhino depot
New Lykhobory and Salarievo depots_

*2015:*

_Zamoskvoretskaya Line (Line 2) - Rechnoy Vokzal-Khorvino
Third Interchange Contur - Nizhnaya Maslovka-Delovoy Tsentr
Kalinovsko-Solntsevskaya Line (Line 8) - Park Pobedy-Ramenki
Kozhuhovskaya Line - Aviamotornaya-Nekrasovka
Lyublinsko-Dmitrievskaya Line (Line 10) - Petrovsko-Razumovskaya-Seligirskaya
Reconstruction of Fili depot
Extension of Novogireevo depot
New Rudnevo depot_

*2016:*

_Kalinovsko-Solntsevskaya Line (Line 8) - Ramenki-Rasskazovka
Third Interchange Contur - Nizhnaya Maslovka-Aviamotornaya
New Solntsevo and Nizhegorodskoe depots_

*2017:*

_Third Interchange Contur - Khoroshevskaya-Kuntsevskaya, Kashirskaya-Nizhegorodskaya Ulitsa
Kalinovsko-Solntsevskaya Line (Line 8) - Tretyakovskaya-Delovoy Tsentr
New Yuzhnoe depot
Extension of Sokol depot_

*2018:*

_Third Interchange Contur - Prospect Vernadtskogo-Kuntsevskaya, Kakhovskaya-Prospect Vernadskogo
Lyublinsko-Dmitrievskaya Line (Line 10) - Seligirskaya-Dmitrovskoe Shosse
Kaluzhsko-Rizhskaya Line (Line 6) - Medvedkovo-Chelobitevo_

*2020:*

_New line along Kaluzhskoe Highway_










The link in Russian, which I quoted


----------



## walky88

Very interesting, thank you!

Is there any indication about how the service will be organised on the Third Interchange Circuit? How will the branch to Moscow City be incorporated with the orbital service? And will Kozhuhovskaya Line trains run on to the Third Interchange Circuit? Or trains from the new Kaluzhkoye line?

Sorry for the questions, just wondering whether the chordial service pattern originally proposed for the Outer Ring is still the final aim of the project.


----------



## AlekseyVT

dimlys1994 said:


> Today Moscow city hall announced as usual every year updated schedule for new metro stations. So next year we'll see:
> 
> _Zamoskvoretskaya Line (Line 2) - Tekhnopark
> Tagansko-Krasnopresnenskaya Line (Line 7) - Spartak, Zhulebino-Kotelniki
> Lyublinsko-Dmitrievskaya Line (Line 10) - Maryina Rotscha-Petrovsko-Razumovskaya
> Sokolnicheskaya Line (Line 1) - Yugo-Zapadnaya-Salarievo
> Second vestibule for Mezhdunarodnaya (Filevskaya Line 4)
> Extensions of Vladykino and Planernoe depots
> Reconstruction of Vykhino depot
> New Lykhobory and Salarievo depots_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link in Russian, which I quoted


In your place, I would not so blindly believe in the official plans and to post such schemes in order to avoid misinformation. As rule, the promises from officials for near future are able to create more optimistical picture than it's possible with current capacities. For example, knowing about real situation, I can surely claim that it's impossible to open northern radius of the Line 10 in 2014 (the more real terms are 2016-2017).

So, I sure that all these plans will be mainly realized during next decade, but some sections and stations will be opened on few years later that it's planned.


----------



## AlekseyVT

walky88 said:


> Very interesting, thank you!
> 
> Is there any indication about how the service will be organised on the Third Interchange Circuit? How will the branch to Moscow City be incorporated with the orbital service? And will Kozhuhovskaya Line trains run on to the Third Interchange Circuit? Or trains from the new Kaluzhkoye line?
> 
> Sorry for the questions, just wondering whether the chordial service pattern originally proposed for the Outer Ring is still the final aim of the project.


Well, the plans are tended to be changing every year. However, the current purpose is creation of chordial lines. Third Interchange Contour will be operate not only as ring route (like Ring Line 5), but it will also include segments of chordial lines.

*In the distant future, Third Interchange Contour will be operate by following principle (this scheme is not accurate as location of some stations was changed, but general principle is clear):*








msk-horoshevka


----------



## dimlys1994

AlekseyVT said:


> In your place, I would not so blindly believe in the official plans and to post such schemes in order to avoid misinformation. As rule, the promises from officials for near future are able to create more optimistical picture than it's possible with current capacities. For example, knowing about real situation, I can surely claim that it's impossible to open northern radius of the Line 10 in 2014 (the more real terms are 2016-2017).
> 
> So, I sure that all these plans will be mainly realized during next decade, but some sections and stations will be opened on few years later that it's planned.


I don't believe in full to all information, but if it is an update, it's update. I live in the same virtual area as you, I mean post-Soviet era. In my city, we also have metro with long-lasted extension with different completion date though almost 20 years of existence, so I don't trust any government announcement of completion of any projects, like you


----------



## Kolony

Indeed, some plans are very far off, like for example; Tekhnopark station will most likely be opened in 2015-2016, as they haven't even dug up the ground yet, only preparations being made.


----------



## Kolony

Moscow Metro in 2100 (It's a possibility. Do not expect it to look like this in 2100.):


----------



## dimlys1994

Kolony said:


> Moscow Metro in 2100 (It's a possibility. Do not expect it to look like this in 2100.):


About this map I'm wonder of presumable Filevskaya Line extension (light blue on the map). Some sources said that extension beyond Alexandrovskiy Sad is impossible because of deep and personnel branch, I mean tracks between Alexandrovskiy Sad and Okhotniy Ryad, which are in non-passenger usage


----------



## XAN_

It's just a fantasy, not a real plans. Whan ArtLebedev studio completed a real map, they decided to make a fantasy one, just too see, what is the limits of style, and how much extensions it can handle before becoming total mess.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Tunnel locomotive "Schöma":*








cr2

*The construction of the right tunnel between future Metro stations "Troparyovo" and "Rumyantsevo":*








cr2

*The construction of the right tunnel was started on July 29, 2013. There were dug 630 of 2100 meters:*








cr2

*TBM "Liya" ("Herrenknecht"):*








cr2

*The view in direction to Metro station "Troparyovo":*








cr2


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Way back:*








cr2









cr2

*Currently there operates 3 TBMs at the segment between "Troparyovo" and "Rumyantsevo" - TBM "Anastasiya" ("Herrenknecht"; left tunnel), TBM "Varyag" (ShchN-1s; dead end for turnover of trains) and TBM "Liya" ("Herrenknecht"; right tunnel):*








cr2









cr2









cr2


----------



## dimlys1994

AlekseyVT said:


> *December 8, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Troparyovo" (Line 1) which planned to be opened in mid-2014.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cr2


Oh my! When I see these pictures, I remember the article about how Vystavkoviy Tsentr metro station in Kiev was built. It's single-vault low level station and it was built for 1 year! But the Moscow metro builders are very excellent!


----------



## AlekseyVT

dimlys1994 said:


> Oh my! When I see these pictures, I remember the article about how Vystavkoviy Tsentr metro station in Kiev was built. It's single-vault low level station and it was built for 1 year! But the Moscow metro builders are very excellent!


Well, the usual term for construction of the shallow-level Metro station in Moscow is about 2 years (from beginning of construction till opening). Of course, if station is planned to be opened only with one completed tunnel (for shuttle traffic) and without dead ends for turnover of trains (as it was in Kiev), its opening will be earlier. 

However, I think that in many cases (especially in conditions of high passenger traffic and lack of problems with funding) it's better for Metro employees to wait few months in order to open station for full operation than to wait one or few years in order to complete works after opening.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Well, I should say 2 years for a shallow underground station has become possible under the current mayor since there is no financial interruption any more as it used to be.

In Moscow, the terms are exacerbated by the following factors:

1. Underground communications, tubes, pipes, wire that builders have to remove before they actually start construction works.

2. Awful traffic jams that slow down everything from delivering machinery or materials to setting obstacles for construction site itself.


----------



## XAN_

AlekseyVT said:


> Well, the usual term for construction of the shallow-level Metro station in Moscow is about 2 years (from beginning of construction till opening). Of course, if station is planned to be opened only with one completed tunnel (for shuttle traffic) and without dead ends for turnover of trains (as it was in Kiev), its opening will be earlier.
> 
> However, I think that in many cases (especially in conditions of high passenger traffic and lack of problems with funding) it's better for Metro employees to wait few months in order to open station for full operation than to wait one or few years in order to complete works after opening.


Yes, Vystavkoviy Tsentr had both tunnels/tracks operational from day 1, and it was served by regular trains, not a shuttle, through some trains were reversed at previous station (Vasylkivs'ka) due to higher passenger flow.
The only difference - it has switches and interconnecting tunnel before station, not after.
Here is a video by me:


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 6, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Delovoy Tsentr" ("Business Center"; Line 8) which planned to be opened in late December 2013 (sorry me for bad quality of some photos ).*









Zemelya

*The right way:*








Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya

*The left way:*








Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The escalators between upper gallery and platform of station:*








Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya

*The view in direction to Metro station "Park Pobedy" ("Victory Park"):*








Zemelya

*The dead end of left way:*








Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The dead end of right tunnel:*








Zemelya









Zemelya

*The left tunnel in direction to Metro station "Park Pobedy" ("Victory Park"):*








Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Mercedes" service car for transportation of sleepers:*








Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya

*The sleepers:*








Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

Zemelya

*The view in direction to Metro station "Park Pobedy" ("Victory Park"):*








Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 11, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Bitsevsky Park" ("Bitsa Park"; Line 12) which planned to be opened in late December 2013 (sorry me for bad quality of some photos ).*









Paolo

*The construction of ground-level combined vestibule of Metro stations "Bitsevsky Park" (Line 12) and "Novoyasenevskaya" (Line 6; opened on January 19, 1990):*








Paolo









Paolo









Paolo









Paolo


----------



## AlekseyVT

Paolo









Paolo









Paolo

*Inside the vestibule:*








Paolo

*There will be installed turnstiles:*








Paolo


----------



## AlekseyVT

Paolo









Paolo









Paolo









Paolo


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The platform of station:*








Paolo









Paolo









Paolo









Paolo

*The exit to new vestibule:*








Paolo


----------



## AlekseyVT

*During 1980 Olympic Games in Moscow, equestrian events were held in Bitsevsky Park at the Bitsa horse-riding complex which was built especially for this purpose:*








Paolo









Paolo









Paolo









Paolo









Paolo









Paolo


----------



## AlekseyVT

Paolo

*The dead ends for turnover of trains:*








Paolo









Paolo









Paolo









Paolo


----------



## AlekseyVT

Paolo









Paolo









Paolo









Paolo

*The left tunnel in direction to Metro station "Lesoparkovaya" ("Urban Forest"; Line 12):*








Paolo


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The construction of transfer between Metro station "Bitsevsky Park" ("Bitsa Park"; Line 12) and "Novoyasenevskaya" (Line 6; opened on January 19, 1990):*








Paolo









Paolo

*The reconstruction of old vestibule of Metro station "Novoyasenevskaya" (Line 6; opened on January 19, 1990):*








Paolo









Paolo









Paolo


----------



## coth

Falubaz said:


> Does the light metro line: Butovskaya use the regular trains, that you can see on another lines, or they have a 'lighter' ones to serve the line? And another question: how long are the trains on Butovskaya?


Light metro is not light rail. It's financially light heavy rail. And that term was dropped few years ago. Nowadays the line has number 12.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

No, this is actually kind of light rail in comparison to other metro lines. They just changed its name, but it is a kind of light rail.

The same as in Shanghai line 6.


----------



## coth

It's not light rail. It's a pure heavy rail.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

You're wrong. Light rail is not only the tram that you can imagine.


----------



## coth

_Night City Dream_ said:


> You're wrong. Light rail is not only the tram that you can imagine.


It doesn't matter what I can imagine. Butovskaya line is a pure heavy rail - an elevated heavy railway with 3-car havy rail trains (4,5-car in 20m equivalent).


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Light rail is called that way because of its capacity at all. The rolli stock doesn't matter.

Butovskaya line has a capacity comparable to many tram lines of Europe.


----------



## coth

Constructiveness - high floor, signaling, capacity per car etc - also matter.

Butovskaya line trains have capacity of over 1000 passengers per train. It's nowhere near light rail. It's comparable to most metro systems and heavy rails.


----------



## Falubaz

So it's just a regular heavy metro line with shorter trains because of the lower demand, that's all, right?


----------



## Kolony

Falubaz said:


> So it's just a regular heavy metro line with shorter trains because of the lower demand, that's all, right?



^^ Pretty much.


----------



## XAN_

_Night City Dream_ said:


> No, this is actually kind of light rail in comparison to other metro lines. They just changed its name, but it is a kind of light rail.
> 
> The same as in Shanghai line 6.


Term "light rail" derived from the fact that tram and other tram like trains have lower load per axle.
The term light rail are born from the fact, that North American authorities feared to be laughed at reintroducing tram or streetcar, so they invented LRT thingy - "look, tearing down all that trams 25 years ago wasn't a mistake, because it's no tram now we building again it's totally new and shiny LRT".


----------



## _Night City Dream_

That's nonsense.

Coth, car capacity has nothing to do with the terms.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_rail here actually we can see the term is very broad and you can see emus that are not low floor, high platforms, etc.

We have to start from the line capacity, in fact. That is the prevalent factor to consider.

In Edmonton, you just go to the link above, there is a picture of train looking much like our Russich on Butovskaya line.


----------



## XAN_

_Night City Dream_ said:


> That's nonsense.
> 
> Coth, car capacity has nothing to do with the terms.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_rail here actually we can see the term is very broad and you can see emus that are not low floor, high platforms, etc.
> 
> We have to start from the line capacity, in fact. That is the prevalent factor to consider.
> 
> In Edmonton, you just go to the link above, there is a picture of train looking much like our Russich on Butovskaya line.


Edmonton uses Siemens SD 160, which have 9-10 t/axle load when full loaded... Compare this to Rusich 81-740/81-741 and his 13 t/axle. That result in different standards of track (they are way cheaper for LRT, than for full load subways or railways), rolling stock and etc.


----------



## Woonsocket54

_Night City Dream_ said:


> A new design by Artemy Lebedev for each line scheme. Just noticed on a train on red line.
> 
> 
> «IMG_5337.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 15 .12. 2013 .


This map was recently reviewed on the Transit Maps tumblr.
http://transitmaps.tumblr.com/post/70141029453/moscow-strip-map

I do agree the subtle ring for the Ring Line is a well-thought-out feature of this particular onboard diagram. Props to Artemy Lebedev, modern Moscow's Renaissance Man.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 2013. The construction of the northern ground-level vestibule of Metro station "Spartak" (Line 7) which planned to be opened in mid-2014.*









ao-kurs









ao-kurs









ao-kurs









Link









ao-kurs


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 2013. The construction of the southern underground vestibule of Metro station "Spartak" (Line 7) which planned to be opened in mid-2014.*









Link

*The construction of "Otkrytie" Arena (the stadium of FC "Spartak") on the background:*








Link


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Pretty nice. Is the vestibule is small copy of stadium?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

XAN_ said:


> Edmonton uses Siemens SD 160, which have 9-10 t/axle load when full loaded... Compare this to Rusich 81-740/81-741 and his 13 t/axle. That result in different standards of track (they are way cheaper for LRT, than for full load subways or railways), rolling stock and etc.


Russich has such load right because it is a steel-body car.


----------



## AlekseyVT

dimlys1994 said:


> Pretty nice. Is the vestibule is small copy of stadium?


No, it's not.









Link









Link


----------



## dimlys1994

AlekseyVT said:


> Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


Oh, I see. Thanks!


----------



## dimlys1994

New render of new Tekhnopark station. The old one with pyramid is no longer an option:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Names of new stations for Line 12 (Butovskaya) are ready to be unveiled. taken at Petrovsko-Razumovskaya station (line 9).


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/745984/

19 .12. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.


Less and less space for cars left.



A new plot in the middle of the avenue.





Closer to the crossroads.



Going downtown - the same, less space for cars, more for the construction site.







Near Shuvalosvky residential compound.



17.12. 2013.

На следующий день стали огораживать уже основной ход Ломоносовского по направлению на восток.



18 .12. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Petrovsko-Razumovskaya station, constructing cross-platform transfer corridor.

New parts have been mounted, now, some across.



I've noticed how low will be this stairs. I'm 1m 83 and I feel confortable only at the edge of the platform. When they complete it and switch these tracks for the new line, trains will arrive at a much higher speed there, so it might be quite dangerous.



I've assessed the gap less than 20 cm between the new train edge and the stairs.



Let;s go on watching the station.



One more corridor will be quite far from the previous. Almost 3 cars may between it and the one that is pictured above.



Works are only starting back there.



They put the wood and metal plates on to protect the marble finishing.





6 columns in between.



The old generation train is lower than our 760 even regardless air conditioning units.



19 .12. 2013.


----------



## XAN_

*_Night City Dream_* actually train height varies due to wheel wear... Also, older trains, without pneumatic suspension, tends to became lower, when loaded with passengers, while new trains keep constant height regardless to passenger count.

And also I'm not sure if this a part of stairs themselves, or just a part of temporary form for concrete, which will be remove afterwards?


----------



## ajw373

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Petrovsko-Razumovskaya station, constructing cross-platform transfer corridor.
> 
> New parts have been mounted, now, some across.


Could it be that the new parts are actually there temporarily to hold form work for the new stairs and will be removed later?


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 21, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Delovoy Tsentr" ("Business Center"; Line 8) which planned to be opened in late December 2013.*









Russos









Андрей Рябицев









Андрей Рябицев









Андрей Рябицев









Андрей Рябицев


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 23, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Delovoy Tsentr" ("Business Center"; Line 8) which planned to be opened in late December 2013 (sorry me for bad quality of some photos ).*









Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya

*The escalators:*








Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The elevator:*








Zemelya

*The escalators:*








Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

Zemelya

*The western vestibule:*








Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The right tunnel, view in direction to Metro station "Park Pobedy" ("Victory Park"; opened on May 6, 2003):*








Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya

*The right tunnel, dead end in direction to city center:*








Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The left tunnel, dead end in direction to city center:*








Zemelya









Zemelya

*The left way near platform:*








Zemelya

*The left tunnel, view in direction to Metro station "Park Pobedy":*








Zemelya

*The left tunnel:*








Zemelya


----------



## AlekseyVT

Zemelya









Zemelya









Zemelya

*The left tunnel, view in direction to Metro station "Park Pobedy":*








Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## Luki_SL

Does anybody know if the station Sadova shown in movie Metro (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2649128/) is real as a station building in Moskow?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Luki_SL said:


> Does anybody know if the station Sadova shown in movie Metro (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2649128/) is real as a station building in Moskow?


All stations in this movie are fictional. The shooting took place in Moscow and Samara. The buiding of "Rostelecom" company (Russia's leading long-distance telephony provider) at Moscow's Zubov Square was filmed as vestibule of Metro station "Sadovaya" ("Garden").

http://mosday.ru/photos/?76_490

The "underground part" of this movie was mainly filmed in the Russian city of Samara. Samara Metro station "Moskovskaya" ("Moscow") was filmed as fictional Metro station "Sadovaya" ("Garden"), uncompleted Samara Metro station "Alabinskaya" ("Pyotr Alabin") - as fictional uncompleted Metro station "Borodinskaya" ("Borodino").

Two years ago I posted some photos and video of shooting at this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87842410#post87842410


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Thanks a lot, I just wanted to know it


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 23, 2013. The ending of construction works in the Northern Butovo District near Metro stations "Bulvar Dmitriya Donskogo" ("Dmitry Donskoy Boulevard"; Line 9; opened on December 26, 2002) and "Ulitsa Starokachalovskaya" ("Old Kachalovo Street"; Line 12; opened on December 27, 2003).*









Paolo









Paolo









Paolo


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 23, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Lesoparkovaya" ("Urban Forest"; Line 12) which planned to be opened in late December 2013.*









Paolo

*Bitsevsky Park (urban forest) on the background:*








Paolo









Paolo


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 23, 2013. The construction of the combined ground-level vestibule of Metro stations "Novoyasenevskaya" (Line 6; opened on January 19, 1990) and "Bitsevsky Park" ("Bitsa Park"; Line 12) which planned to be opened in late December 2013.*









Paolo









Paolo









Paolo









Paolo


----------



## AlekseyVT

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Thanks a lot, I just wanted to know it


*P.S.* By the way, original novel "Metro" (2005, author - Dmitry Safonov) is closer to reality than movie on its basis. In the novel, actions took place at Moscow Metro station "Tushinskaya" (Line 7; opened on December 30, 1975) and uncompleted Moscow Metro "ghost station" with project name "Volokolamskaya" ("Volokolamsk"; Line 7) - it will be opened next year under name "Spartak".

I also wrote about this station:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99265271#post99265271

However, the area of Metro station "Tushinskaya" at the Moscow outskirt looked too cheerless and non-attractive for creators of movie and cameramen. That's why screenwriters decided to create fictional stations in the central part of city instead of real stations in "bedroom areas": "Sadovaya" instead of "Tushinskaya" and "Borodinskaya" instead of "Volokolamskaya" ("Spartak").

It's interesting to add that Management of Moscow Metro refused to give permission at shooting in the Moscow Metro tunnels and to cooperate with producers of movie. There was idea to shoot actions in the tunnels of Minsk Metro but it became impossible after sadly-famous bombing at Minsk Metro station "Oktyabrskaya". Finally, they were able to negotiate with Management of Samara Metro.


----------



## dimlys1994

Today, Circle line has become the first line with free Wi-Fi. The following link in Russian:

http://hitech.newsru.com/article/25dec2013/free_wifi


----------



## Aokromes

Lol my internet connection is worse than that.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 13, 2014. The end of construction of the 1.33-km long right tunnel between Metro stations "Yugo-Zapadnaya" ("South-Western"; Line 1; opened on December 30, 1963) and "Troparyovo" (Line 1) which planned to be opened in August-September 2014.*









Russos

*The construction of this tunnel began on July 16, 2013 and lasted six months:*








Russos

*TBM "Eva", formerly known as "Vera", "Anna" and "Svetlana" ("Herrenknecht"):*








Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The northern vestibule of Metro station "Troparyovo":*








Russos









Russos

*The platform of station:*








Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The construction of the 1.38-km long left tunnel began on October 22, 2012 and was finished on May 28, 2013. It was built by same TBM ("Herrenknecht") which operated under name "Svetlana" during that period:*








Russos









Russos

*The ventilators:*








Russos

*The view in direction to future Metro station "Rumyantsevo" (Line 1):*








Russos

*Currently there operates 3 TBMs at the segment between "Troparyovo" and "Rumyantsevo" - TBM "Anastasiya" ("Herrenknecht S-771"; left tunnel), TBM "Varyag" (ShchN-1s; dead end for turnover of trains) and TBM "Liya" ("Herrenknecht S-775"; right tunnel):*








Russos

*The construction of dead end for turnover of trains:*








Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## _Night City Dream_

3rd interchange ring line, construction site at Moscow City IBD.







14 .01. 2014 .


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction site at Moscow City IBD, transfer facilities between Mezhdunarodnaya station and Moscow City Transport Terminal.







14 .01. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction site at Moscow City IBD: yellow line.








14 .01. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

The ring line can offer passengers a free and ultra-fast Wi-Fi access to the Internet thanks to fiber-optic cables running throughout the whole line.


«IMG_7728.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

For now, only Circular line (5) provides free Internet access but Moscow authorities are planning to cover all the lines. Hotspots are installed on cars, so you can be online all the time as long as you are onboard.

I tested it myself during rush hour and I was greatly satisfied with the results: with the train overcrowded, you can comfortably play online movies. Mobile operators don't usually cope with the traffic during rush hour.

And I have to say this is a 100% free access, with no problems like I've faced often times abroad, both in Europe and Asia, when they tell you there's free access but you have to send an sms, get the password, put it in etc etc etc.

You don't have to wait anything in Moscow metro, just turn your Wi-Fi on and enjoy!


----------



## Illusionist

Great looking metro for a great looking city.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospekt station construction site.




Again a drilling machine appeared some days ago. I don't understand what it may drill as even the station is almost complete.



At the northern side of the plot they've assembled a coverage.



Some general views.









At the passage near bus terminal.



At the main trunk of Lomonosovsky avenue.



19 .01. 2014.


----------



## dimlys1994

Yesterday there was an accident in tunnels of Zamoskvoretskaya line between Avtozavidskaya and Kolomenskaya stations. The pilling works caused tunnel to move. The tunnel itself survived with no injuries reported. According to city officials, the pilling is presumably used for unauthorized construction of light construction segments. Happened at approximately 15:30 MST, services restored by 19:00 MST. Link:


----------



## XAN_

Well, the second time railway managed to pierce the tunnel of Moscow metro. What an irony.


----------



## dimlys1994

^^An update over the tunnel accident. The pilling works were for catenary structures for RZD's Moscow Small rail ring electrification project:










And this is how it looks like in tunnel:


----------



## XAN_

dimlys1994, just a small NB - that's not cable but wire, or, if taken complexly, a catenary.
Word 'cable' means that their is a cover around the wire, which definitely not a case for railway electrification, because it would make current collection impossible.


----------



## dimlys1994

XAN_ said:


> dimlys1994, just a small NB - that's not cable but wire, or, if taken complexly, a catenary.
> Word 'cable' means that their is a cover around the wire, which definitely not a case for railway electrification, because it would make current collection impossible.


Thank you for noticing the mistake


----------



## Woonsocket54

A press release on the municipal website says that the extension of Butovskaya light metro and the new sector Park Pobedy - Delovoy Tsentr will open before the end of the month:

http://stroi.mos.ru/news/stanciu-me...tok-butovskoi-linii-otkrout-do-konca-yanvarya


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> A press release on the municipal website says that the extension of Butovskaya light metro and the new sector Park Pobedy - Delovoy Tsentr will open before the end of the month:
> 
> http://stroi.mos.ru/news/stanciu-me...tok-butovskoi-linii-otkrout-do-konca-yanvarya


Ehh... Don't need so blindly believe in officials


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Today I was at Moscow City IBD and an official at the new station told me it would open on the 1st of February.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Petrovsko-Razumovskaya station, constructing the cross-platform transfer corridors.











22 .01. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Delovoy center station scheduled to open on February, 1st.



Turnstiles right beside the station itself that you can see but can't reach. A Worker confirmed me today the station would open on Feb, 1.



The situation outside.



The crane was carrying something hot into the pit.







The station's own entrance will be located near Federation Complex.



25 .01. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction site at Moscow City IBD, building techincal terminal tracks for 3rd Interchange ring line.



25 .01. 2014.


----------



## Highcliff

I praise moscow subway...what system....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Thank you Highcliff!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Plans to cover Moscow metro with high-speed wi-fi Internet Access http://maximatelecom.ru/project.php:

Step 1 - 16 FEB 2014
Line 5 (ring line) 29 DEC 13
Line 11 - 29 DEC 13
Line 8 - 10 FEB 14
Line 1 - 20 FEB 14

Step 2 – 29 JUN 14:

Line 10 - 06 APR 14
Line 2 - 13 APR14
Line 6 - 29 JUN 14
Line 7 - 08 JUN14

Step 3 – 14 SEP14:

Line 4 - 03 AUG14
Line 9 - 14 SEP 14
Line 3 - 14 SEP 14
Line 12 (ex. Line L1) - 14 SEP 14


----------



## Highcliff

in são paulo, we also have some stations with turnstiles with glass doors....








http://cptmemfoco.blogspot.com.br/2010_05_01_archive.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Interesting, Highcliff. I must come toy your city, indeed.

Now, back to Moscow.

SOCHI OLYMPIC GAMES train in Moscow metro. I rode it by chance on Monday. I liked the fact that it is the new generation train, quiet and very comfortable. Usually, thematic trains are old.

































27 .01. 2014.


----------



## Alargule

What an odd way to write the З...


----------



## _Night City Dream_

This is our classical way to write it.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction site at Moscow City IBD: building technical terminal for trains of the 3rd interchange ring line:





27 .01. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.





















29 .01. 2014.


----------



## Woonsocket54

*Lesoparkovaya and Bitsevskiy Park Stations*

still not clear when these will open; maybe this weekend?



















The station is 9 meters below ground.


















The track on the right will not be used for revenue service.








































































And now Lesoparkovaya. In 2015, buses from southern Moscow and suburbs will serve this station. For now, there's a park-and-ride:










For the first time in the Moscow metro, natural light will pour into the vestibule.









The auxilary exit will not be activated until later, after transit connections are implemented.






















































Source: http://cr2.livejournal.com/304686.html


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> still not clear when these will open; maybe this weekend?


Not at this week.

Tomorrow will be opened Solntsevsky Radius ("Delovoy Tsentr" - "Park Pobedy").


----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 30, 2014. The testing train rode by new segment of the Butovskaya Line.*









Zemelya









Zemelya


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## XAN_

Architecture lover said:


> Beautiful Metro. This is probably the best metro in the whole Europe, it looks very futuristic. Congratulations to Moscow!


Well, it's ain't very futuristic, not most of the stations, but it definitely an awesome and effective system, and aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Are those old trains being introduced on Butovskaya Line or will it continue to be served by Russisch?


----------



## coth

That's test train as said above.


----------



## Robi_damian

AlekseyVT said:


> Zemelya


I hate the floor. It looks a bit tacky. However, the rest of the station and indded the system looks AMAZING for the most part. Possibly the best, grandest in the world. And having an all-underground system really makes it much more pleasant to wait for trains in the cold Moscow winter I guess.


----------



## Woonsocket54

This is not an all-underground system, but the recently built sections are below ground.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Butovskaya Line is the mainly overground Metro line (for now).


----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 30, 2014. The testing train at current northern terminus of the Butovskaya Line:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 30, 2014. The testing train at Metro station "Ulitsa Starokachalovskaya" ("Old Kachalovo Street"; opened on December 27, 2003) - the current northern terminus of the Butovskaya Line.*









Paolo









Paolo









Paolo









Paolo









Paolo


----------



## AlekseyVT

Paolo









Paolo


----------



## AlekseyVT

*JANUARY 31, 2014. THE OPENING OF METRO STATIONS "DELOVOY TSENTR" ("BUSINESS CENTER") AND "PARK POBEDY" ("VICTORY PARK") OF THE NEW SOLNTSEVSKY RADIUS.*









Yury Gridchin


----------



## Falubaz

It's a pity, line 8 will avoid transfer to lines: 9 and the longer branch of line 4.


----------



## Alargule

It's a bit of an odd section to open. Only passengers transferring from line 3 will benefit through a connection with the CBD. And why wasn't a transfer between line 8 and line 4 planned and built?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Alargule said:


> It's a bit of an odd section to open.


Yes, during about two years, prior to southwestern extension of the Solntsevsky Radius (Park Pobedy - Ramenki) this segment will be not very demanded. There will be operate shuttle trains with long intervals.



Alargule said:


> Only passengers transferring from line 3 will benefit through a connection with the CBD.


True, but transfers between three Metro stations named "Kievskaya" are not very comfortable for passengers (too long and overcrowded). Also, many skyscrapers at MIBC are close to completion. It's mean that passenger traffic will be increasing in coming years due to increasing of workplaces. That's why Metro builders are trying to finish all works at the stations of MIBC (including one unopened station).



Alargule said:


> And why wasn't a transfer between line 8 and line 4 planned and built?


Line 4 already has few transfers to Line 3. The central deep-level segment of the Line 8 (Delovoy Tsentr - Tretyakovskaya) should to be built as soon as it possible. It's clear that shallow southwestern segment of the Line 8 (that will lead to populated districts of Solntsevo and Novo-Peredelkino) will be opened earlier. It's mean that after southwestern extension of the Line 8, the Line 3 will be overloaded at the path "Park Pobedy" - "Kievskaya". In order to accelerate pace of works at central segment of the Line 8, it was decided to built it only with transfer to Metro station "Smolenskaya" of the Line 3.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 31, 2014. The opening of the Solntsevky Radius with two stations (Line 8).*









Андрей Суриков

*Train at the southern hall of Metro station "Park Pobedy" ("Victory Park"; Line 3/8):*








Андрей Суриков









Андрей Суриков

*Within about two years, there will be operate shuttle three-car "Rusich" trains at this segmnet. After planned southwestern extension of the Solntsevsky Radius in the end of 2015, shuttle traffic will be cancelled and there will be operate five-car "Rusich" trains:*








Андрей Суриков

*The scheme of this mini-segment:*








Андрей Суриков









Андрей Суриков


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Metro station "Delovoy Tsentr" ("Business Center"; Line 8; opened on January 31, 2014):*








Андрей Суриков









Андрей Суриков

*Chief of Moscow Metro Ivan Besedin (in glasses):*








Андрей Суриков

*The escalators made by "ThyssenKrupp AG":*








Андрей Суриков









Андрей Суриков

*The ticket offices:*








Андрей Суриков


----------



## AlekseyVT

Андрей Суриков









Андрей Суриков

*The elevator made by "ThyssenKrupp AG":*








Андрей Суриков









Андрей Суриков









Андрей Суриков

*The tracks are placed on the special springs for reducing of vibration from coming trains:*








Андрей Суриков









Андрей Суриков


----------



## dars-dm

Are you sure that the line will be served by Rusich trains after 2015? Ramenki station is planned to have platform doors, and the other part of line 8 uses Oka trains. So, after the completion of the central part, these lines will drop Oka?


----------



## XAN_

Woonsocket54 said:


> Are those old trains being introduced on Butovskaya Line or will it continue to be served by Russisch?


This old train is fitted with track analysing equipment, so it used for opening of new sections. There is no connection with the actual rolling stock on line, due to fact that all lines have compatible load gauge, signalling, etc.


----------



## AlMos

http://dmrog.livejournal.com/


----------



## AlekseyVT

dars-dm said:


> Are you sure that the line will be served by Rusich trains after 2015?


I meant - five-car "Rusich" trains will be operate at Metro segment "Delovoy Tsentr" - "Ramenki" at least.



dars-dm said:


> Ramenki station is planned to have platform doors, and the other part of line 8 uses Oka trains. So, after the completion of the central part, these lines will drop Oka?


You know, platform screen doors are still exist only in plans (just look at "Lesoparkovaya" station where PSDs were also supposed to be installed). There few many potential problems that not allow to install PSDs at new Metro stations - the necessary to keep minimal time intervals between trains in conditions of high passenger traffic, the necessary for unification of rolling stock at one line, etc. With such demands, potential profit from installation of PSDs doesn't look so clear.


----------



## metr0p0litain

What about automatic train operation? Are there any plans for new metro lines?


----------



## AlekseyVT

metr0p0litain said:


> What about automatic train operation? Are there any plans for new metro lines?


Automatic train operation also has own disadvantages in conditions of high passenger traffic (for example, when some passengers keep the doors trying to catch a train). Also, automatic operation is far less effective in the case of emergency situations. That's why there are no real plans to introduce it at new Metro lines.


----------



## Falubaz

How about the transfer between the lines 8 and 5 (circle)?
Will it be added to the circle when line 8 will be extended?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Falubaz said:


> How about the transfer between the lines 8 and 5 (circle)?
> Will it be added to the circle when line 8 will be extended?


The construction of intermediate station at existing deep-level Metro segment without interruption of its operation is really "jewellery work" that demand a lot of time and skill. That's why Metro station "Rossiyskaya" (with transfer to future station of the Line 8) is not planned to be built at Ring Line before 2020.


----------



## XAN_

AlekseyVT said:


> Automatic train operation also has own disadvantages in conditions of high passenger traffic (for example, when some passengers keep the doors trying to catch a train). Also, automatic operation is far less effective in the case of emergency situations. That's why there are no real plans to introduce it at new Metro lines.


Actually, you are describing a manless operation. Automatic driving doesn't mean there is no one on board, it just mean that train operates itself.
AFAIk ATO was tested on Oka (81-760) cars, but I'm not sure if it was successful.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Metro trains operates by left way:*













martin









martin









dmrog









Russos









dmrog









martin









dmrog









martin









martin

*Previously these "Rusich" trains operated at the Line 3:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The construction of the 1.89-km long right tunnel between Metro stations "Delovoy Tsentr" ("Business Center") and "Park Pobedy" ("Victory Park") was started on April 24, 2013 with using of TBM "Viktoriya" ("Robbins") - it planned to be finished in mid-February 2014. The operation of shuttle three-car "Rusich" trains in the right tunnel is planned to be launched in the second half of 2014:* 








cr2









martin









dmrog









Russos









dmrog









martin

*The uncompleted tunnel:*








martin









dmrog

*The northern hall of Metro station "Park Pobedy" (Line 3/8):*








Russos

*The southern hall of Metro station "Park Pobedy" (Line 3/8):*








martin









Russos


----------



## coth

Сколько можно над чужими фотками так извращаться uke:


----------



## Falubaz

On the official map they didnt mark the new line.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Falubaz said:


> On the official map they didnt mark the new line.


*????*








Russos 



coth said:


> Сколько можно над чужими фотками так извращаться uke:


Чувак, уймись, наконец! Здесь тебе не фотофорум с красивыми видами.


----------



## Falubaz

^^Is it? It's hardly to see on this picture.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Falubaz said:


> ^^Is it? It's hardly to see on this picture.


Well, comparing with other primary colours, it's always hard to notice yellow on white background from far distance 









Russos

However, you're partially right - the new segment is not marked yet at all official schemes at Metro stations and inside Metro trains. It's simply impossible to replace few thousands of Metro schemes within one day, it always need some time for full replacement.

In addition, new Metro stations at the Butovskaya Line will be opened very soon. So, it's need to wait till its opening in order to avoid excess replacement.


----------



## Falubaz

^^Thanks!
First i didn't see that on the official site of the Moscow Metro then i couldnt see it on the pics here, so i thought they just didnt put the new scheme at all.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 31, 2014. The construction of Metro station "Delovoy Tsentr" ("Business Center", other proposed name - "Moscow-City") of the Third Interchange Contour which planned to be opened in 2015-2016.*









Андрей Суриков

*The future escalator:*








Андрей Суриков

*The upper level:*








Андрей Суриков

*There will be installed turnstiles:*








Андрей Суриков

*The lower level:*








Андрей Суриков


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Structurally, it will be look like two other transfer stations - "Vystavochnaya" ("Exhibition"; Line 4; opened on September 10, 2005) and "Delovoy Tsentr" ("Business Center"; Line 8; opened on January 31, 2014):*








Андрей Суриков









Андрей Суриков









Андрей Суриков

*The construction of platform:*








Андрей Суриков









Андрей Суриков









Андрей Суриков


----------



## Alargule

Aleksey, are the other platforms at Delovoy meant for line 12?


----------



## coth

Delovoy Center.

Unused platform will get used after KSL will be extended to Ramenki in 2015.

Second station will be used for TPK (line 11).

Line 12 is Butovskaya Line.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Alargule said:


> Aleksey, are the other platforms at Delovoy meant for line 12?


*This is Metro station "Delovoy Tsentr" of the Solntsevsky Radius (which will be part of the Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line 8 after completion of the southwestern and central segments). The shuttle trains are operates at one tunnel, second tunnel will be completed later.*









Link

*This is an uncompleted transfer Metro station with planned name "Delovoy Tsentr" (more probably, it will be changed to "Moscow-City"). It will be part of the future Third Interchange Contour (so-called "second Ring Line"). There will be transfers from this station to the Line 4 and the Line 8. After completion, Third Interchange Contour will include current Line 11.*









Андрей Суриков


----------



## Alargule

Ah, ok - I thought the bi-level station at Delovoy would accommodate trains at both levels, thus facilitating a cross-platform transfer between lines 8 and 11/12. But now I see the station for the Third Interchange Contour (why is it called 3rd instead of 2nd, btw?) is a separate station altogether.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Alargule said:


> Ah, ok - I thought the bi-level station at Delovoy would accommodate trains at both levels, thus facilitating a cross-platform transfer between lines 8 and 11/12.


All Moscow Metro stations with cross-platform transfer are provides transfers between stations at one level.

The upper levels at some Moscow Metro stations were built as additional pedestrian passages (in order to avoid overcrowding at the platforms of stations with planned high passenger traffic).

This principle is not something new for Moscow Metro. That's how it was realized at other Metro stations in Moscow.

*"Komsomolskaya" ("Komsomol"; Line 1; opened on May 15, 1935):*








Russos

*"Bulvar Dmitriya Donskogo" ("Dmitry Donskoy Boulevard"; Line 9; opened on December 26, 2002):*








Russos

*"Vystavochnaya" ("Exhibition"; Line 4; opened on September 10, 2005):*








Битцевский панк

*"Zyablikovo" (Line 10; opened on December 2, 2011):*








kartaproezda



Alargule said:


> But now I see the station for the Third Interchange Contour (why is it called 3rd instead of 2nd, btw?) is a separate station altogether.


So-called "First Interchange Contour" - set of transfer stations at the central part of Moscow (within the limits of the Ring Line 5);
So-called "Second Interchange Contour" - the existing Ring Line 5.


----------



## Alargule

AlekseyVT said:


> So-called "First Interchange Contour" - set of transfer stations at the central part of Moscow (within the limits of the Ring Line 5);
> So-called "Second Interchange Contour" - the existing Ring Line 5.


Ah - so an 'interchange contour' actually refers to a set of interchange stations rather than a ring line. Makes pretty good sense, actually


----------



## coth

Alargule said:


> Ah, ok - I thought the bi-level station at Delovoy would accommodate trains at both levels, thus facilitating a cross-platform transfer between lines 8 and 11/12. But now I see the station for the Third Interchange Contour (why is it called 3rd instead of 2nd, btw?) is a separate station altogether.


It's Delovoy Center, not just Delovoy.

And Line 12 has nothing to do with it. It terminates 16,5 km south of Delovoy Center.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Just to make it clear - this uncompleted station of the Third Interchange Contour is marked as empty circle (with transfers to the Line 4 and Line 8) at this Metro scheme.

By the way, Third Interchange Contour wasn't officially numbered yet. So, it's early to speak about future numbering of Metro lines.









Russos


----------



## Alargule

coth said:


> It's Delovoy Center, not just Delovoy.
> 
> And Line 12 has nothing to do with it. It terminates 16,5 km south of Delovoy Center.


Don't have a cow, man.



@ AlekseyVT: thanks - I might have been confused by this map at Urbanrail.net, where the line from Delovoy *Center* to the north has been earmarked as line 12.


----------



## coth

It's incorrect. Number and color - both.


----------



## Alargule

Yes, and thank you for correcting me.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*February 3, 2014. The construction of Metro station "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" (Line 9/10).*














Mos.ru

*Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin (left):*








Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" will be sixth station within the Moscow Metro network that will provide cross-platform interchange - besides "Kitay-gorod" (Line 6/7), "Tretyakovskaya" (Line 6/8), "Kashirskaya" (Line 2/11), "Kuntsevskaya" (Line 3/4) and "Park Pobedy" (Line 3/8):*








Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru

*The central hall:*








Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru

*The ground-level vestibule of Metro station "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" with red-bricked facade (right; opened on March 1, 1991). This vestibule will be reconstructed and replaced with new one, common for both underground halls:*








Mos.ru

*The plan of northern extension of the Line 10 (left) and plan of station (right):*








Mos.ru

*The plan of station:*








Mos.ru


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Petrovsko-Razumovskaya station, building cross-platform transfer corridors.















2 .01. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Special tickets on the occasion of Delovoy center station.


«IMG_8024.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

31 .01. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

At Vystavochnaya station one of the escalator is now being repaired. I wonder how it turned out as this exit was closed for almost 5 years, so, in total, this escalator was in service for less than 3 years.



1 .02. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

When all the system is covered with free broadband wi-fi access, all passengers will look like this  :


«IMG_8050.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

1 .01. 2014.


----------



## Ujeen

Robi_damian said:


> I hate the floor. It looks a bit tacky.


It's simply dirty  Due to weird reason streets in russian cities are not ideally clean like in Europe, China or America but all covered by liquid mud/soil (whatever else you name it) and passengers brought all that stuff right into subway on their shoes.
So all you can see there is just a mud on a floor turned into a thick layer of dust  That's it. Even if they clean that floor up it gets looking "tacky" again in a moment so nobody just cares ...


----------



## _Night City Dream_

My report on opened stations at Moscow City IBD, Delovoy Tsentr.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/756976/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/756997/

The report is in my Livejournal blog, see here: http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/84838.html


----------



## coth

Ujeen said:


> It's simply dirty  Due to weird reason streets in russian cities are not ideally clean like in Europe, China or America but all covered by liquid mud/soil (whatever else you name it) and passengers brought all that stuff right into subway on their shoes.
> So all you can see there is just a mud on a floor turned into a thick layer of dust  That's it. Even if they clean that floor up it gets looking "tacky" again in a moment so nobody just cares ...


Moscow is one of cleanest cities in the world. It just winter.


----------



## coth

Free WiFi is being deployed on Kalininskaya Line (8)

37 mbit to Kurgan server that is 2000 km away, as Speedtest does not let to choose Moscow server.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/728148524


----------



## _Night City Dream_

coth said:


> Moscow is one of cleanest cities in the world. It just winter.


Wrong. You should visit at least 20 - 30 cities to jugde.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.


Near bus terminus.



Dump trucks being waited.





















Near Shuvalovsky residential compound.









5 .06. 2014.

Today I've noticed the absence of XXL mobile crane on the plot.



6 .06. 2014.


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## coth

You also need to know some basics about climate.


----------



## AlekseyVT

In some EUropean capitals, even single snowfall (and few centimeters of snow layer) can become catastrophe that paralyzes operation of public transport.


----------



## Ujeen

at least that snow in EU capitals doesn't turn into a black muddy mess like in here. Yeah it may get gray while melting but your shoes won't leave black spots of something on your floor when you get back home. That's because they don't have dust and soil spread around their cities you know. EU cities are being cleaned up by vacoom cleaners like we do it at home and this is why you can put on some white socks and go for a walk in streets without shoes and your socks will remain white  same stuff in HongKong, Singapore, All the US citites i've been to etc.
So in the developed world the meaning of "clean" quite differs from what we got used to

Sorry for offtopic


----------



## Alargule

Never been to Moscow so I can't be the judge of that, but I think you're overstating the general cleanliness of EU cities a bit.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Even if it's ready, it's safe to assume the Butovskaya Line extension will open after the Olympics.


----------



## tabm

New stations opened today:


----------



## AlekseyVT

*February 27, 2014. The opening of Metro station "Lesoparkovaya" ("Urban Forest"; Line 12).*





















Mos.ru

*Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin:*








Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

Mos.ru









Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Awards for Metro builders:*








Mos.ru

*New Metro segment:*








Mos.ru









Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Bitsa Park (urban forest):*








Mos.ru

*35th km of the Moscow Automobile Ring Road beltway:*








Mos.ru

*The exit from southern underground vestibule of Metro station "Lesoparkovaya":*








Mos.ru









Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru

*The scheme of location:*








Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The underground vestibule of station is illuminated by natural light through glass cupola:*








Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru

*The ticket offices:*








Mos.ru

*The turnstiles:*








Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

Mos.ru









Mos.ru

*The platform of station:*








Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The northern underground vestibule will be opened later - after completion of construction of the transport terminal near this station:*








Mos.ru









Mos.ru

*The benches for passengers:*








Mos.ru









Mos.ru

*Metro builders from "Kazmetrostroy" construction company from Kazan:*








Mos.ru









Mos.ru

*Three-car "Rusich" train:*








Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Bitsa Park:*








Mos.ru

*The combined ground-level vestibule of Metro stations "Bitsevsky Park" ("Bitsa Park"; Line 12; opened on February 27, 2014) and "Novoyasenevskaya" (Line 6; opened on January 17, 1990):*








Mos.ru

*Novoyasenevsky Avenue:*








Mos.ru









Mos.ru

*The turnstiles in the combined vestibule:*








Mos.ru

*The scheme of location:*








Mos.ru









Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Metro station "Bitsevsky Park" ("Bitsa Park"):*








Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru

*The right track wall is decorated with glass panel consisting of 359 fragments (artist - Vasily Bubnov and Valeriya Shaposhnikova). This panel is dedicated to the nearby Bitsa Park. There depicted horse riders and poodles near park trees - during 1980 Summer Olympics in Moscow, equestrian events were held at "Bitsa" horse-riding complex that was specially built at the territory of the Bitsa Park in order to host Olympic events:*








Mos.ru









Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*It's second Moscow Metro station which have asymmetric form of vault (after Metro station "Krylatskoye"; Line 3; opened on December 31, 1989):*








Mos.ru









Mos.ru









Mos.ru

*The short transfer to Metro station "Novoyasenevskaya":*








Mos.ru









Mos.ru

*Metro station "Novoyasenevskaya" (Line 6; opened on January 17, 1990) known as "Bitsevsky Park" ("Bitsa Park") prior to June 3, 2008:*








Mos.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FEBRUARY 27, 2014. FEW MORE PHOTOS OF NEW METRO STATIONS.*

*The transfer Metro station "Ulitsa Starokachalovskaya" ("Old Kachalovo Street"; Line 12; opened on December 27, 2003). Its design is unique, as it contains two separate platforms on either side of another Metro station, "Bulvar Dmitriya Donskogo" ("Dmitry Donskoy Boulevard"; Line 9; opened on December 26, 2002). Before recent extension of the Butovskaya Line, there was no pocket track behind this station; the trains arrived at both platforms and left platform at which it arrives. Nowadays one separate platform is used for serving of trains that moving in northern direction while another - for serving of trains that moving in southern direction:*








Russos

*Metro station "Lesoparkovaya" ("Urban Forest"; Line 12; opened on February 27, 2014):*








Russos

*"Lesoparkovaya" is the shallow single-vaulted station (depth - 9.5 m):*








Russos









Russos

*The tactile paving for sight-impaired passengers:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The glass cupola:*








Russos

*The view from the street:*








Russos









Russos

*The southern underground vestibule of station:*








Russos

*In Soviet times, such type of facing tile was known as "iriska" ("toffee"):*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The exit from Metro station "Lesoparkovaya":*








Russos









Russos









Russos

*The northern underground vestibule will be opened later - after completion of construction of the transport terminal near this station:*








Russos

*The vestibule itself is almost completed:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Metro station "Bitsevsky Park" ("Bitsa Park"; Line 12; opened on February 27, 2014):*








Russos

*The original glass panel at the right track wall:*








Russos









Russos

*The [email protected] horseman:*








Russos

*Tits and buttocks:*








Russos

*Horses and dogs:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The ground-level vestibule of station:*








Russos









Russos









Russos

*It's seems that "Bitsevsky Park" became only Moscow Metro station at which it possible to see switch within limits of platform:*








Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The short transfer to Metro station "Novoyasenevskaya" (Line 6; opened on January 17, 1990):*








Russos

*The elevator for people with reduced mobility:*








Russos

*There was located old southeastern underground vestibule of Metro station "Novoyasenevskaya". This vestibule was opened on January 17, 1990 simultaneously with station but after one year it was closed for passengers and didn't operated for long time due to low passenger traffic. It was rebuilt and reconstructed during construction of new transfer Metro station "Bitsevsky Park":*








Russos









Russos

*Metro station "Novoyasenevskaya" (Line 6; opened on January 17, 1990):*








Russos


----------



## Jewish

Thanks for the pics, Moscow subway looks pretty great!!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Today I've managed to see these two new stations. I'll soon post my own pics here. Stay tuned!


----------



## KVentz

AlekseyVT said:


> *The glass cupola:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russos


The first one in Moscow because Butovskaya line does not have civil defense objects, bomb shelters and sealed gates.


----------



## billfranklin

AlekseyVT;111820522
[b said:


> 35th km of the Moscow Automobile Ring Road beltway:[/b]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mos.ru
> 
> *The exit from southern underground vestibule of Metro station "Lesoparkovaya":*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mos.ru


I will be curious to see how the ring road interacts with the Metro over time. Freeway metro interactions are very tricky, and, tend to isolate metro type train stations away from pedestrian accessible small retail, and, entertainment. Fortunately, the stations are underground, however I would bet that once riders exit such a station they would tend to emerge into a desolated mix of space and automobiles.

This, however, could well be alleviated if high rise apartment blocks are built in the area, and, small close by retail were to be zoned into the scheme.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.







It seemed that they started to put back the ground. Did they?



















2 .03. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Petrovsko-Razumovskaya station, construction of cross-platform transfer corridors.

The first one.













The second corridor.





2 .03. 2014.


----------



## Northridge

^^Such a tight squeeze. 
Doesn't look too safe when the station is crowded.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

This is just an edge of the platform, it being over 14 m wide.


----------



## dimlys1994

This is Moscow metro's first train with advertising. Taken from here:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Finally, this poor Yauza looks decent!


----------



## coth

uke:


----------



## dimlys1994

Moscow City Hall announced that northern section of Lyublinsko-Dmitrievskaya Line (Line 10) will be opened in Autumn 2015, partially because of problems of delivery cast ironed-tunnel ring sections from... Dniepropetrovsk, Ukraine. Link in Russian

Personally I don't understand - for Moscow Dniepropetrovsk seems the only city, where metro builders these rings. But are there any other cities in Russia or Belarus where similar factories exists? Or it's nessesary depend on Ukraine?


----------



## XAN_

In early times iron sections was widely used in 1520 mm metros, but during last decade it saw a decline in favour of cheaper concrete section, so nowadays iron only used in the places where geology justify that, so Dnipropetrovsk become kind of monopolist - due to low overall demand.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Chandeliers are coming back to Arbatskaya (dark-blue line) station.


«IMG_8776.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

17 .03. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.


The station is being covered back with ground!



[more]


















Near Shuvalovsky residential compound.





17 .03. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Petrovsko-razumovskaya station, building cross-platform transfer corridors.


Progress at the second corridor:





The first one.







The second viewed from the South.



17 .03. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Light rail line ath the very South of Moscow. Bulvar Admirala Ushakova station.

























1 .03. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction site at Moscow City IBD is carrying on.







8.03. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

building a transfer to Transport terminal from Mezhdunarodnaya station, Moscow City IBD.







9 .03. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction site at Moscow City IBD is carrying on.







8.03. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Building service terminals for trains of the 3rd interchange ring line.



9 .03. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

The oldest metro bridge in Moscow (in Russia, perhaps, too).



9 .03. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

My report on a brand new Bitsevsky Park station.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/764356/

See here (in Russian): http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/85131.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_

My report on a brand new Lesoparkovaya station.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/764397/

See here (in Russian): http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/85314.html


----------



## Northridge

Nice.

Some of those ticket halls look more like a nice hotel lobby judging by the materials used.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*March 17, 2014. The mounting of track ways in the tunnels between Metro station "Yugo-Zapadnaya" ("South-Western"; Line 1; opened on December 30, 1963) and future Metro station "Troparyovo" (Line 1) which planned to be opened in August-September 2014.*









Russos

*The rails:*








Russos

*The old dead end beyond Metro station "Yugo-Zapadnaya":*








Russos

*The portal of right tunnel:*








Russos

*The transportation of rails to the tunnel:*








Russos

*The right tunnel:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The mounting of brackets for electric cables:*








Russos

*The future connection between tunnels:*








Russos









Russos

*The delivery of various equipment to Metro station "Troparyovo":*








Russos

*The left tunnel:*








Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*March 18, 2014. The construction of Metro station "Troparyovo" (Line 1) which planned to be opened in August-September 2014.*









Elifas successor









Elifas successor









Elifas successor

*Troparyovo natural park:*








Elifas successor

*The construction of exits at the other side of Lenin Avenue:*








Elifas successor


----------



## dimlys1994

Another accident in Metro. Broken pipe led metro section of Arbatsko-Pokrovskaya Line between Tschelkovskaya and Partizanskaya station to sank. One worker died, 600 commuters were evacuated from nearby stations. Link in Russian:


----------



## XAN_

AFAIK, deceased was employee of MosWater, not Moscow Metro.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Was Aleksey banned? hno: This does not bode well for the future of this thread. While he did not provide provide 95% of the news as quasho does for the Japan forum, he was still the foundation of the Russian transit forums. I hope whatever caused the ban can be resolved so Aleksey can return.

EDIT: after reviewing the forum, it seems we will survive the ban due to the useful contributions of Night_City_Dream.


----------



## geometarkv

Woonsocket54 said:


> Was Aleksey banned? hno: This does not bode well for the future of this thread. While he did not provide provide 95% of the news as quasho does for the Japan forum, he was still the foundation of the Russian transit forums. I hope whatever caused the ban can be resolved so Aleksey can return.
> 
> EDIT: after reviewing the forum, it seems we will survive the ban due to the useful contributions of Night_City_Dream.


He was banned because his opinion on Ukraine Crisis and he is not gonna return to this forum. About his contribution to this thread i think he did i really god job. He provide a 95% of news about Russian transit forum. the only reason qushalo provided more news is because Japan developing his transit faster. Construction of metros and other kind of public transportation in Russia is slow so there are no actual news.


----------



## Alargule

geometarkv said:


> He was banned because his opinion on Ukraine Crisis


hno:

Anyway, back on topic.


----------



## traveling dude

geometarkv said:


> He was banned because his opinion on Ukraine Crisis and he is not gonna return to this forum. About his contribution to this thread i think he did i really god job. He provide a 95% of news about Russian transit forum. the only reason qushalo provided more news is because Japan developing his transit faster. Construction of metros and other kind of public transportation in Russia is slow so there are no actual news.


Gone are the days of reading annual reports, carefully examining construction updates, watching real Russian TV.............:bash::bash::bash::bash:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## dimlys1994

Update of construction of southern escalator shaft for Petrovsko-Razumovskaya station, taken from here (in Russian):










Total lenght - 111 m, 32 m remained to build it:










This article tells about how metro builders are fighting against ground waters. It arrives at pressure - about 350 m3/hour:


----------



## dimlys1994

Construction update of future Seligerskaya station (Line 10), taken from here (link in Russian):


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.

The station is being covered with earth.



The heated enclosure has been dismantled.









A new digging process between Lomonosovsky prospect and its Northern side



Here they have dug up to 7 meters deep already. I've seen much water there.





In the middle of Michurinsky avenue all the machinery was gone, the ground leveled.







Southern side way was made 1-lane only.



2 .04. 2014.


----------



## Highcliff

hey, everyone....what is the width of subway car?


----------



## XAN_

Highcliff said:


> hey, everyone....what is the width of subway car?


2 670 - 2 700 mm


----------



## Kolony

That's the second time I see a large McDonald's sign next to a metro construction site. The first one - was Novokosino.


----------



## dimlys1994

On the 3rd April, TBM Liya broke through ground at Rumyantsevo, marking the end of construction of future right tunnel between Troparyovo and Rumyantsevo stations (Line 1). All taken from here (in Russian):



















Mayor of Moscow and CEO of Moscowmetrostroy are in front of journalists:










The diagram of which sections are left to be built. TBM Svetlana has started the ride from Salarevo, while Anastasiya is close to Rumyantsevo. Liya will be lifted up from cavern and moved to Salarevo. From there, the last section of tunnel will be built:










This picture shows how tunnel will look like:




























And future station itself:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Between Troparyovo and Rumyantsevo, not Yugo-Zapadnaya.


----------



## dimlys1994

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Between Troparyovo and Rumyantsevo, not Yugo-Zapadnaya.


Thanks, I corrected


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Petrovsko-Razumovskaya station, building cross-platform transfer corridors.

Southern transfer corridor.



Tunnel coming from the center is now always lit up.





Progress at northern transfer corridor.











Short movie where you can here driling noise.






6 .04. 2014.


----------



## dimlys1994

This week, city hall announced a put on hold plans for new Belomorskaya staton (part of Line 2 northern extension). Reason - objections from neighbourhood and to cut costs on metro construction. Link in Russian. Render of cancelled station


----------



## Highcliff

XAN_ said:


> 2 670 - 2 700 mm


thank you....


----------



## zidar fr

I made a new schematic map of Moscow subway network.

Stations are labelled in Cyrillic and Latin. 

I tried to make it as symmetrical and harmonious as possible but still small enough to be printed on 20cmx20cm










You can see it in better resolution on 

*www.inat.fr/metro/moscow/*


----------



## XAN_

*zidar fr*, nice map! Though it misses one good future from official map - it seems that 3+ station transfer hubs are just connected randomly, rather than representing possibility of direct transfer between stations.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Ulitsa Podbelskogo station (northern terminus of Line 1) will be renamed Bulvar Marshala Rokossovskogo station. The actual street named Ulitsa Podbelskogo was renamed in 1994. Bulvar Marshala Rokossovskogo is the name of another street in the same neighborhood.

http://www.interfax.ru/moscow/370737


----------



## zidar fr

@Xan

Thank you 

On transfer stations with more than 2 lines I usually simply show the possibility of transfer from any line to any other one, regardless of the physical proximity of the platforms or direct connections since this is a schematic map. You can see it on Kievskaya in Moscow or on any other of my maps.

Colors are displayed in a random order according to the lines that pass through the colored circles inside the station.

Now the tricky part comes when each platform/station has different names, it happens in other cities too but in Moscow it is quite common. I always represented that case with two black and white circles and a line connecting them so that you can clearly differentiate the stations and their names. For example Kuznetski most / Lubyanka.

On three-line transfer stations I implemented the same politics linking stations with corridor lines, considering it to mean simply that you can transfer from any line to any other regardless of the actual distances or layout. 

Nevertheless since the Moscovites are used to a design where every platform/station is connected to all others maybe I should add a third corridor to represent it, even though I think it is redundant.

May I suggest giving a unique name to all platform/stations on transfer points (like it is already the case at Kitay Gorod or Kievskaya) to ease my work 


@Woonsocket54

Is the change effective, should I implement it immediately on the map ?


EDIT:
I made the changes on the map (press ctrl+F5 to refresh) with more corridors reflecting the transfer possibilities. After all it was only 3 station to adapt.


----------



## Sameboat

The problem is many Moscow Metro transfers with same names (e.g. Kievskaya, Kurskaya, Tagaskaya, etc.) are usually treated as separate stations. These transfers are usually connected with corridors between platforms (or "halls" whichever etymology you prefer). Except for the cross-platform interchanges like Kuntsevskaya (3-4), Kitay-Gorod (6-7), Tretyakovskaya (6-8), Kashirskaya (2-11) and Park Pobedy (3-8) (also the upcoming Petrovsko-Razumovskaya for 9-10), it's still preferred to denote the nature of the transfer with same name.

I don't blame you for the current design. Another Russian designer, Ilya Birman also discarded such detail in his Moscow Metro map.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

I don't find this a problem as these stations ARE indeed separated each having its own ENTRANCE/EXIT, which may also be situated very far from each other.

Ilya Birman is just one of the designers, and his map was far from being really good and convenient.

P.S. Don't forget that you in Hong Kong have an example of transfer stations with different names: Central - Hong-Kong.


----------



## Sameboat

I guess I was being system biased in this case. To think a about it, Paris Metro also shares some similar transfer structure with Moscow Metro.

There is only 1 transfer in Hong Kong that the platforms of 2 lines are far far apart from each other but share the same station name. Mei Foo Station was originally 2 separate stations operated by 2 different companies but restructured into 1 fare zone following the 2007 merger of MTR-KCR. But then the transfer itself doesn't have in-zone connection to another station with different name similar to Kurskaya-Chkalovskaya.


----------



## coth

And there are just few in Moscow. It's all started in 1970's. A time, when all city master planning profession was seriously compromised by low quality engineers. This was made into a law. And I hope it won't take long to remove the pointless rule by modern officials.


----------



## Kolony

If Belomorskaya is postponed, does that mean that Khovrino is too?


----------



## dimlys1994

Kolony said:


> If Belomorskaya is postponed, does that mean that Khovrino is too?


No, Khorino will be opened next year, the planners are just relocated in another place


----------



## Bibigon1840

Kolony said:


> If Belomorskaya is postponed, does that mean that Khovrino is too?


The segment Rechnoy Vokzal - Khovrino is under construction for now (one tunnel is being built), but without intermediate station Belomorskaya.


----------



## siamu maharaj

zidar fr said:


> I made a new schematic map of Moscow subway network.
> 
> Stations are labelled in Cyrillic and Latin.
> 
> I tried to make it as symmetrical and harmonious as possible but still small enough to be printed on 20cmx20cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it in better resolution on
> 
> *www.inat.fr/metro/moscow/*


Are there any plans to have an outer circular line?


----------



## dars-dm

Residents of Levoberezhny district want to return Belomorskaya station and now are organizing protests against the cancellation.

The problem of Belomorskaya station is that if it's cancelled, it will be probably never built as there would be two tunnels instead of the station.


----------



## coth

siamu maharaj said:


> Are there any plans to have an outer circular line?


There are two under construction right now.

TPK and Small MZD Circle line.

First half of TPK should commenced in 2016-2017. Small RZD Circle line is undergoing a complete reconstruction with electrification. It will have passenger service from 2016. No metro service though at beginning. But hope one day, when RZD will have a new management they will turn it into metro.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.


Again, a huge XXL-mobile crane has arrived. I guess they are preparing for taking out the TDM which means that soon the second tunnel between Lomonosovsky Prospekt and Ramenki will be completed.







































20 .04. 2014.

You can read more in my LJ blog (in Russian though): http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/89882.html


----------



## Sameboat

coth said:


> There are two under construction right now.
> 
> TPK and Small MZD Circle line.
> 
> First half of TPK should commenced in 2016-2017. Small RZD Circle line is undergoing a complete reconstruction with electrification. It will have passenger service from 2016. No metro service though at beginning. But hope one day, when RZD will have a new management they will turn it into metro.


I guess the Little Ring Railway will act like the London Overground/Kiev Urban (Commuter) Electric Train and expect a high possibility that the alignment will be integrated into the metro map so I come up with this:



The railway station names come straight from the MKMZhD official site so they are different from the list in RU Wikipedia article.


----------



## Arnorian

Is it known how will the outer circular line be used? Will Horoshevskaya-Delovoy Centr branch be used for a shuttle, or will trains start at Horoshevskaya, go around anti-clockwise, and finish at Delovoy Centr (similar to London's Circle Line)?


----------



## dimlys1994

This week, breakthrough occured in the southbound tunnel between future Fonvizinskaya and Petrovsko-Razumovskaya stations (both on Line 10). The works happened under Line 9 and without use of exposives (that's because of ban, forbiding use of mining under existing tunnels), taken from here (link in Russian). Section plan - pink - new tunnels for Line 9, green - Line 10 tunnels:










Towards Fonvizinskaya:




























Because of ban, metro builders used drilling machines:



















The other side of new tunnel:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Arnorian said:


> Is it known how will the outer circular line be used? Will Horoshevskaya-Delovoy Centr branch be used for a shuttle, or will trains start at Horoshevskaya, go around anti-clockwise, and finish at Delovoy Centr (similar to London's Circle Line)?


For now nobody knows for sure especially because this first part will be put into service in 2017 only.

I only know that this branch COMINT to Moscow City IBD will later be part of a new line that will go far to the new areas of Moscow.


----------



## dimlys1994

Construction progress on new Rumyantsevo station (Line 1). Some photos are showing how TBM Liya is moved from station site. TBM will be moved from there to Salaryevo station, where will build last tunnel section between Salaryevo and Rumyantsevo. Link (in Russian):



















South ticket hall:














































From northern ticket hall:



















TBM part:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

I was passing by there today. Sorry, no pics as I was going quite fast.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Ramenki station construction site (line 8, South-West).

Too much work going around!



































27 апреля 2014 года.

More details here (in Russian): http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/90505.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.
























More details here (in Russian): http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/90776.html

27.04.2014.


----------



## Aokromes

How tal is this?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

What exactly?


----------



## Aokromes

The pipes, at how much meters are over road


----------



## _Night City Dream_

It is a temporary construction. 8 meters tall I'd say.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Petrovsko-Razumovskaya station, building cross-platform transfer corridors.

http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/91416.html











30 .04. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

New style naming at Serpukhovskaya station.

Новые надписи на Серпуховской.








30 .04. 2014.


----------



## dimlys1994

Progress on new Troparyovo station, link in Russian:
































































Metal tree of station:










Entrance to the ticket hall:


----------



## Highcliff

what system....:cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.



























11 - 14 .05. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

New system of signs both in Russian and finally in English.


At Turgenevskaya station:





At Tsvetnoy Boulevard station:







15 .05. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

New overhaul for old 81.714/717 trains.







15 .05. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Fonvizinskaya station construction site, line 10, North of Moscow.



















17 .05. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Some pics of trains on red line.

Rhis old train has got LED head lights:



And this is the famous Kurskaya Duga train dedicated to the battle near Kursk. The train was freshly decorated on the occasion of the commemoration.





12 .05. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Mezhdunarodnaya station has become very dark.



11 .05. 2014.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...oscow-signs-metro-construction-agreement.html
> 
> *Moscow signs metro construction agreement*
> 22 May 2014
> 
> RUSSIA: On May 19 the Moscow city council owned Mosinzhproyekt signed an agreement with China Railway Construction Corp and China International Fund for the construction of 150 km of metro lines with more than 70 stations in Moscow.
> 
> The plans include a metro line serving the New Moscow urban development approved in 2012. The 14·9 km line is to run southwest from Ul Novatorov on the under construction Line 11 to Stolbovo with four intermediate stations


----------



## dimlys1994

Progress on new Spartak metro station (Line 8), link in Russian:


----------



## dimlys1994

Northern vestibule of VDNKH metro station (Line 6) is going to be reopened on 1 June after 11 months of reconstruction, taken from here (in Russian):


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Escalators repair work started on May, 20 between Prospect Mira stations. 







21 .05. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.





























31 .05. 2014.


----------



## toma.bacic

Unfortunately, bad news about the expecting tender for 1500 new metro cars for Moscow. 

http://www.vz.ru/news/2014/6/6/690266.html

regards
toma


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.

















8.06.2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Spartac station is now seen from the train. Sorry for the incorrect exposure but I decided to keep the picture.

The station is scheduled to be opened late in July - early in August.





1 .06. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Fonvizinskaya (line 10) station construction site.













13 .06. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Nizhnyaya Maslovka (3rd interchange ring line) station construction site.

The station will have a transfer to Savyolovskaya station (line 9, grey)



13 .06. 2014.

Digging started.











17 .06. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

I'd like to tell you about one more thing, which is not about construction.

One enthusiast arranged to make special souvenir magnets dedicated to EACH metro station in Moscow. Magnets feature not only the name but also the famous surroundings.

I liked the idea very much and started collecting them. The guy is facing a huge challenge: the distributors do not want to work with him much, so, he cooperates with small kiosks near or within stations to sell magnets through.

So far, there are less than a half of stations to purchase the magnets of.

I started my collection yesterday buying Altufyevo magnet (this is the Northernmost station in Moscow, terminus of line 9).

At the station:



On the train (new 760):


Today I've been to Savyolovskaya (same line) and managed to buy this:



^^ You can see Savyolovsky Railway terminus, which is also seen in my picture in the previous post (construction site).

As you can see, the magnets show us churches, famous buildngs or skylines nearby.

I want to keep on collecting.

Do your metro systems have anything like this?


----------



## dimlys1994

Latest from Moscow - new Spartak metro station on Line 7 presumably open on the 24th July


----------



## _Night City Dream_

That's not exact data. They say "late in July - early in August"


----------



## _Night City Dream_

New entrance to VDNKh station, opened recently.

I especially liked blue LED lines on the escalators. That't the first in Moscow metro.












19 .06. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

North-Western part of line 7 will be closed due to connecting all communications of Spartak station.



19 .06. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Timiryazevskaya station. The only single-vaulted DEEP station in Moscow.



19.06.2014


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Dmistrovskaya station (line 9)

Escalator is being repaired. New design of announcements. 





19 .06. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Petrovsko-Razumovskaya station, building cross-platform transfer corridors.

Heard a lot of drilling beyond the wall.



19 июня 2014 года.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

A new 760 train equipped with additional LCD screens.





19 .06. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Fili station. It has so poor architectural style as it was built under Khrushchev.





There is a railway line above, that goes down to the harbour. As I understood, it is being disembled.




The station from above.



19 .06. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Shelepikha station construction site - not far from Moscow City IBD.



19 .06. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction site at Moscow City IBD, service termini for 3rd interchange ring line.



19 .06. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

The recently opened trunk between Moscow City IBD and Victory park (section of line 8) is now very popular among passengers.

There are just 2 stops on the line, but trains are now quite full.

The picture was taken at about 15 - 16 o'clock.



19 .06. 2014.


----------



## Petr

^^
Clearly thanks to the connection with the entire network through line 3.


----------



## XAN_

And thanks to the fact, that there is only one train on the line.


----------



## Petr

^^
In Warsaw in years 2006-2007 we used to have similar shuttle service between stations Plac Wilsona and Marymont. Train departed every 12 minutes. I wonder how often is train between these 2 stations.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Every 10 minutes which is not typical at all for Moscow.


----------



## Petr

^^
I guess so. 
Then that shuttle train must be used mainly by construction workers of the Moscow IBC.


----------



## Ярик1010

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Every 20 minutes which is not typical at all for Moscow.


Please don't spread a lie. The real interval is in two times less.












Petr said:


> I guess so.
> Then that shuttle train must be used mainly by construction workers of the Moscow IBC.


By the workers of Moscow IBC (their number will be much higher in coming years).


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Sorry, that was a misprint.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Petr said:


> ^^
> I guess so.
> Then that shuttle train must be used mainly by construction workers of the Moscow IBC.


No no, there are quite a lot of office workers and residents of nearby commies. But many are those who come to visit Afimall city, a large trade center.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.

For a redone, there has come the XXL mobile crane again. I've heard by the way, that a small bus was about to fall down the pit yesterday as it was passing the crossroads at a high speed. 





Near the bus terminus.









The conveyer doesn't work.











22 .06. 2014.


----------



## -PGG-

*Moscow Metro Projects Line TPK (TПK) (north-west outer ring)*

Please are there any more updates for the tunnelling activity on the Line TPK (TПK) the so-called Third subway interchange circuit (or north-west outer ring)?

I, for one, miss the regular up-dates from AlexyVT. Please can anybody else transfer the information from the other russian language web sites to here on this forum for the non-russian speakers who may reside on the other side of the globe?

Thank you all.

-PGG- Tasmania


----------



## Kolony

-PGG- said:


> Please are there any more updates for the tunnelling activity on the Line TPK (TПK) the so-called Third subway interchange circuit (or north-west outer ring)?
> 
> I, for one, miss the regular up-dates from AlexyVT. Please can anybody else transfer the information from the other russian language web sites to here on this forum for the non-russian speakers who may reside on the other side of the globe?
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> -PGG- Tasmania


 I could be able to, if I knew which websites he used.


----------



## Juni

http://russos.livejournal.com/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=463228

http://metroblog.ru/

http://ru-metro.livejournal.com/

http://news.metro.ru/mmnews2014.html

http://yauzaforum.ru/index.php?showforum=5

http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showforum=7

It's also the random (occasional) photo-blogging and some sites from the list on the page:
http://www.metro.ru/links/


----------



## dimlys1994

A look on new Spartak station on Line 8, taken from here (link in Russian). Southern ticket hall:










These stairs are to service rooms:




























Rhombus on the station, as reminder of Spartak football club:














































Northern ticket hall:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

One of the most beautiful stations on that line, most of its stations are just ugly.


----------



## dimlys1994

_Night City Dream_ said:


> One of the most beautiful stations on that line, most of its stations are just ugly.


I agree, I like it too. I think that Spartak station is newest infill station not just in Moscow, but also in post-USSR countries


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction site at Moscow City CBD.

Chinese trestle crane has been removed.






14 .08. 2014.


----------



## Ярик1010

*Troparevo station (Red line)*
































































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=36075&st=160&start=160


----------



## Ярик1010

*Troparёvo station (Red line)*













































































































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=29394&st=2040
http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=29394&st=2060


----------



## Woonsocket54

Moscow track replacement works on Line 1.

In the English translation, the term "segment" should have been used instead of "circuit" (which may lead to the mistaken impression that the ring line is closed between these two stations)










source: http://www.themoscowtimes.com/news/...-to-be-partially-shut-down-aug-23/505618.html


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

Ярик1010;116689976 said:


> *Troparёvo station (Red line)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quite A few pictures*


Do the artifical trees also have A functional aspect besides being art?


----------



## Ярик1010

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> Do the artifical trees also have A functional aspect besides being art?


They are light fixtures.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

Oeh, nicely thought out.
Design, art & functionality all rolled into one design.


----------



## 00Zy99

Split switch, they call this.

It's happened several times in New York over the last century.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> Oeh, nicely thought out.
> Design, art & functionality all rolled into one design.


That's what Moscow metro is famous for.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Woonsocket54 said:


> Moscow track replacement works on Line 1.
> 
> In the English translation, the term "segment" should have been used instead of "circuit" (which may lead to the mistaken impression that the ring line is closed between these two stations)


I would go for "section" but some experts say "circuit" is okay.


----------



## Ярик1010

*Spartak station (Purple line), must be opened tomorrow*














































http://vk.com/album-42937448_201408324
http://www.the-village.ru/village/city/picture-story/163319-spartak


----------



## _Night City Dream_

In the newest trains there have appeared new line maps both in Russian and English:



25 .08. 2014 .


----------



## Ярик1010

*]Few more photos from the thread about Spartak Stadium. According to recent news, the stadium also will be opened tomorrow with participation of Mr. Putin. There will be played friendly game against Serbian football club Tsrvena Zvezda from Belgrad.*





































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1145371&page=259


----------



## dimlys1994

That's all folks! Spartak metro station is now opened. Link in Russian:


----------



## Ярик1010

http://vm.ru/photogallery/2014/08/2...-stantsii-metro-spartak-263161.html#scrolltop


----------



## dimlys1994

Plus Ulitsa Podobelskogo station on Line 1 is officialy renamed into Bulvar Rokossovskogo. Link in Russian:
http://www.m24.ru/articles/53682


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Spartak station is open!
















































































27 .08. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Just made a short review of the station using the pictures above.

Please, go to

http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/104888.html

It's in Russian yet you can google-translate it.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Forgot one thing.

That is a special ticket on the occasion of the opening. The design is simple but I keep buying such tickets.



27.08.2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

97-th train of 81-760 family! There will soon be 100-th. I wonder where else they purchase metro trains in such large amounts?







27 .08. 2014.


----------



## 00Zy99

New York City and Chicago have purchases of much larger size.

DC and San Fran have similarly-sized purchases.


----------



## Blackhavvk

00Zy99 said:


> New York City and Chicago have purchases of much larger size.
> 
> DC and San Fran have similarly-sized purchases.


500+ units of cars per year? All san francisco retool for new cars in 2 years can be. I do not believe that so quickly change teams in these cities.


----------



## Woonsocket54

_Night City Dream_ said:


>


That's the famous blogger dude with the weird hair.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

00Zy99 said:


> New York City and Chicago have purchases of much larger size.
> 
> DC and San Fran have similarly-sized purchases.


The point is that it is not the only type of trains that is being purchased in Moscow. Don't forget Russich trains, too.

Can I have some official statistics on Ny and Chicago purchases?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Woonsocket54 said:


> That's the famous blogger dude with the weird hair.


That's not him. But I took this photo on purpose.


----------



## Juni

_Night City Dream_ said:


> 97-th train of 81-760 family! There will soon be 100-th. I wonder where else they purchase metro trains in such large amounts?


(photo June 27, 2014) Now, 104th train is already (model 81-760 / 761) 

Why not 105? because, the train numbers 37087-37088 not exists. now, these trains altered in the 37166, 37165 ... and it's a long story

And the first train (37001-37002) experienced and it belongs to the factory, but the train is placed in the Moscow subway, because the factory does not need it. such trains converted to trainers after completion.


----------



## Juni

version with a through pass. and after 2015 year, factory will to create for moscow only such a train.


----------



## Juni

now many decommissioned trains and overwhelm trains have to homebrew, because there is no time and place









*transphoto.ru*


----------



## Ярик1010

*Troparёvo station (Red line)*
































































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=29394&st=2080&start=2080


----------



## Ярик1010

http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=29394&st=2080&start=2080
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=463228&page=617


----------



## dimlys1994

For the first time in history, Moscow City Hall invites architects from all around the world to design two new stations - Novoperedelkino and Solntsevo stations on Line 8 (Solntsevskaya line). Here are some of them, they are very cool. Starting from Novoperedelkino station. Gerber Architekten design, Germany:



















Ticket hall:










Pedestrian subway:










Palast Architekts, Latvia:










Ticket hall:





































Nefaresearch, Russia:





































Evgeniy Leonov, Latvia:





































FAS(t), Russia:





































Solntsevo station - again from Nefaresearch:










Ticket hall:










Pedestrian subway:



















Anton Barklaynskiy, Russia:



















Pedestrian subway:



















Rosproekt M, Russia:




























Rhizome Group, Russia:










Ticket hall:










Pedestrian subway:



















Wall, Russia:










Ticket hall:










Pedestrian subway:



















The winner will be announced in mid-November and recieve 4m roubles as reward. All taken from here:
http://saroavto2.blogspot.ru/2014/08/2362.html (Link in Russian)

Personally for me, for Novoperedelkino station art, I prefer what Nefaresearch submitted, while for Solntsevo station, I would choose Wall studio design. What do you think?


----------



## Surel

I liked the Fas(t) station, just the station. But how would they do it? Seeing that image I had to think about, whether it would be possible to place HD or UHD flat screens on the walls and stream some calm super ultra wide HD pictures from rainforests, deserts, underwater, etc on the walls. That would be super cool.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

On Lyublinskaya line I've seen an old 714/717 train with LED headlights. They shine like those of the newest 760 trains. Nice tuning! 



3 .09. 2014 .


----------



## Minato ku

dimlys1994 said:


> For the first time in history, Moscow City Hall invites architects from all around the world to design two new stations - Novoperedelkino and Solntsevo stations on Line 8 (Solntsevskaya line). Here are some of them, they are very cool. Starting from Novoperedelkino station. Gerber Architekten design, Germany:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They could have use a rolling stock from Moscow or at least a metro train instead of using the rolling stock of tram line T3 of Paris in this rendering.


----------



## dimlys1994

Minato ku said:


> They could have use a rolling stock from Moscow or at least a metro train instead of using the rolling stock of tram line T3 of Paris in this rendering.


I understand your anger about train, but fortunately this tram won't appear at all


----------



## Minato ku

In fact I'm pretty honored that they use a Parisian tram inb rendering but I'm also somebody who like the details.
Using a tram in a metro station is not acceptable !


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Minato, that was the first thing I paid my attention to.


----------



## Ярик1010

*Troparёvo station (Red line)*














































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=29394&st=2100&start=2100


----------



## Ярик1010

http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=29394&st=2100&start=2100


----------



## Ярик1010

*Rumyantsevo station (Red line)*














































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=33031&st=500&start=500


----------



## Ярик1010

*Salarevo station (Red line)*





































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=35500&st=200&start=200


----------



## Aokromes

Ярик1010;117134782 said:


> http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=29394&st=2100&start=2100


A road or something else is planed between metro exits? Because if no i don't get why 4 exits such near on the same side of one street


----------



## 00Zy99

Aokromes said:


> A road or something else is planed between metro exits? Because if no i don't get why 4 exits such near on the same side of one street


Could be that two of them are entrances and two are exits. I've seen that at busy stations in various cities.


----------



## dars-dm

Aokromes said:


> A road or something else is planed between metro exits? Because if no i don't get why 4 exits such near on the same side of one street


Having double exits is pretty usual for Moscow metro


----------



## tunnel owl

Minato ku said:


> In fact I'm pretty honored that they use a Parisian tram inb rendering but I'm also somebody who like the details.
> Using a tram in a metro station is not acceptable !


 Yes, and it would have been better to use cyrillic signing as main signage if a station in Russia is designed :bash:


----------



## Aokromes

dars-dm said:


> Having double exits is pretty usual for Moscow metro


Why no larger exit or more separate to allow better flow of persons?


----------



## Ярик1010

*Some fresh and relatively old photos*

*Minskaya station (Yellow line)*





































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=5559&st=240&start=240


----------



## Ярик1010

*Ramenki station (Yellow line)*





































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=35824&st=160&start=160


----------



## Ярик1010

*Solntsevo station (Yellow line)*




























*Solntsevo depot (Yellow line)*










http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=38758&st=40&start=40
http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=35497&st=600&start=600


----------



## Ярик1010

*Borovskoe Shosse (Yellow line)*























































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=38684&st=40&start=40


----------



## Ярик1010

*Novoperedelkino station (Yellow line)*






*Rasskazovka station (Yellow line)*





































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=38711&st=80&start=80


----------



## Ярик1010

*Tehnopark station (Green line)*



















































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=35497&st=600&start=600
http://yauzaforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=1213&page=3#entry71380


----------



## _Night City Dream_

New design for Info/SOS columns.



8 .09. 2014.


----------



## KVentz

_Night City Dream_ said:


> New design for Info/SOS columns


And new metro logo as a part of new Transport of Moscow brand.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Rush hour, Kievskaya station:





10 .09. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.

































10 .09. 2014.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Rush hour, Kievskaya station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 .09. 2014.



Nice crowd.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Some redevelopment of Kievskaya station (line 4)& There used to be a Metro fast food reataurant before:








11 .09. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction site at Moscow City IBD.


Фотографии в альбоме «Москва-Сити», автор Night-City-Dream на Яндекс.Фотках





6 .09. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Russich train on Light blue line between Fili and Kutuzovskaya.



6.09.2014.


----------



## Ярик1010

*Seligerskaya station (Light Green line)*









































































http://russos.livejournal.com/1151235.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.











30 .09. 2014.





2 .10. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Ramenki station construction site.













30 .09. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Строительство перехода на Петровско-Разумовской.
















2 .10. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

And some miscellaneous news of these days.

Kiyevskaya light blue station is going to be renovated.



During rush hour people can't leave Arbatskaya (dark blue) line and change to Grey line (Borovitskaya station).




At Borovitskaya station I've noticed today a poster with QR-code to scan and download masterpieces of Russian literature. Amazing idea, I think.



Finally, a new 760 train is now in service, this is already the 103rd train of this model.



2 - 3 .10. 2014.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

That's A nice idea, promoting classic Russian art/literature by use of modern feature like A QRcode..


----------



## _Night City Dream_

I think, making it possible foreign literature as well will be even better as many foreigners may do the same.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Some renders of Minskaya station, a new one on Yellow line between Park Pobedy and Lomonosovsky prospect.


Открыть в полном размере (1000x667; 543,93 килобайт)

Открыть в полном размере (1000x473; 527,05 килобайт)

Открыть в полном размере (1000x421; 450,23 килобайт)

Открыть в полном размере (1000x720; 533,76 килобайт)

Открыть в полном размере (1000x720; 625,72 килобайт)

Открыть в полном размере (1000x707; 682,52 килобайт)

http://www.arhmetro.ru/portfolio/1/93/2/

http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=5559&st=260&gopid=724145&#entry724145


----------



## dimlys1994

Some photos from new Petrovsko-Razumovskaya second station hall, that were taken from visit of head of Moscow Metro. Taken from here, link in Russian. Future interchange between halls:










The platform:




























Escalator shaft:










Turnback siding:










Tunnel construction:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

One more nice innovation in Moscow metro.

As you might know, we have got a special train called Poetry in metro. Each month or so it is dedicated to one particular writer or poet, both Russian and foreign.

Now, the train has been equipped with QR-codes providing passengers with Audio-guide on the train and literature in general.




11 .10. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction site at Moscow City CBD.





11 .10. 2014.


----------



## Ярик1010

*Troparёvo station (Red line)*














































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=29394&st=2220&start=2220


----------



## Ярик1010

http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=29394&st=2220&start=2220


----------



## Ярик1010

http://yauzaforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=1407&page=3#entry75249


----------



## Ярик1010

http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=29394&st=2200


----------



## Ярик1010

http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=29394&st=2200


----------



## Ярик1010

http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=29394&st=2200


----------



## Ярик1010

https://vk.com/wall2862528_5956


----------



## dars-dm

Moscow Metro has begun testing the new navigation system. The first signs have been installed on Tekstilshchiki station.



























They are testing two options of this sign: with terminal stations and with directions









With terminal stations









With directons























































New Infosos









And ticket machines









Bonus: station refurbishment

















http://gre4ark.livejournal.com/114292.html


----------



## Alargule

Wow, those new signs look really modern and functional, indeed! I'd stick with the terminal option rather than the directional option, though: the terminal names can be derived directly from the maps, whereas the directions cannot (one would have to know which terminal lies where, relative to the other one).


----------



## Ярик1010

*Tehnopark station (Green line)*




























http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=2109&st=940&start=940


----------



## Ярик1010

*Dorogomilovskaya station (Yellow line)*




























http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=42136&st=20&start=20


----------



## dimlys1994

Ярик1010;118532901 said:


> *Dorogomilovskaya station (Yellow line)*


Still prepatory works?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Yes.


----------



## Импозантный




----------



## dimlys1994

More on Troparevo station on Line 1, taken from here (link in Russian):




























South ticket hall:



















Stairs and lift (as said this is the first station of Moscow metro with step-free access from street to platform):



























































































North ticket hall:


----------



## dimlys1994

Found here (link in Russian), some blueprints of proposed metro train for Moscow, made by Metrovagonmash. It's only I repeat drawings:


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

Nice design for new trains, is the design going to be universal across all lines?
Or is this design just for replacement of the oldest trainsets?


----------



## Blackhavvk

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> Nice design for new trains, is the design going to be universal across all lines?
> Or is this design just for replacement of the oldest trainsets?


Different designs on the bottom of the picture that they are signed by a uniqueness to the made by rolling on different lines
Yes, it will be a replacement for the old trains on line 7. in 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Finally, new and fresh and, which is more important, special look for every line, just like in China. Hope it won't remain in the pictures only.


----------



## dimlys1994

Test train at Troparevo station, taken from here (link in Russian):










And station itself:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Fonvizinskaya station construction site (line 10, Northern part of Moscow).











1 ноября 2014 года.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

Hehe, nice looking test vehicle.
Custom-made to make sure there are no obstruction_s_ for metrotrains.
Who are those guys on it?
Workers on the project?


----------



## Ярик1010

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> Hehe, nice looking test vehicle.


 Russos write in his LiveJournal that it was built in 1968.



Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> Custom-made to make sure there are no obstruction for metrotrains.


 It checks parametres (sizes) of completed metro tunnels. If everything is OK, there will be testing of tunnels with real Metro train. After that, the section can be launched for regular service.



Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> Who are those guys on it?
> Workers on the project?


The members of commission (inspectors) who must check the tunnels and to indicate on possible shortcomings.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Some pics of Moscow monorail system.















1 .11. 2014.


----------



## Petr

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Some pics of Moscow monorail *system*.


:nuts:
Since when 1 line is a system?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Look it up in a good dictionary. It can be called system in English.


----------



## dimlys1994

Construction of new Butyrskaya station, part of Lyublinsko-Dmitrovskaya line (Line 10). Taken from here:
http://russos.livejournal.com/1164222.html#cutid1



















Platforms hall:




























Escalator shaft:




























Ventilation shaft:


----------



## Ярик1010

*Troparёvo station (Red line)*









































































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=29394&st=2440


----------



## Ярик1010

*Rumyantsevo station (Red line)*









































































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=33031&st=500&start=500


----------



## Ярик1010

*Troparёvo station (Red line) one day before the opening*



















http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=29394&st=2660&start=2660


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Many still say tomorrow it won't open for passenger operation.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lubyanka station entrance.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Botanichesky Sad station.









The northern exit goes under the Inner Railway ring road, so there is a gallery below and the tunnels here are made of cast iron, not concrete and they are round-shaped, not square as they are farther.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Kitay-Gorod station.







6.12.2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Kuznetsky most station.









6 .12. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

An interesting interchange between the station with the biggest year gap: Chistye prudy opened in 1935, Sretensky Boulevard in 2007.

It will be exceeded by the one between Kropotkinskaya (1935) and Volkhonka (2020?).




New posters on Kurskaya duga train, a special one dedicated to the Battle of Kursk.









6.12.2014.


----------



## Markovskya

Looks really good when will it open?


----------



## Blackhavvk

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Chistye prudy opened in 1935, Sretensky Boulevard in 2007.
> It will be exceeded by the one between Kropotkinskaya (1935) and Volkhonka (2020?).


Next - Dynamo 1938 - Petrovskiy park 2016(2017?)


----------



## Ярик1010

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Many still say tomorrow it won't open for passenger operation.


Strange. I heard information about tomorrow opening.


----------



## Woonsocket54

So the stations on Line 1 to the south of Troparyovo -- Rumyantsevo and Sararyevo -- which are scheduled to open in 2015 look to be in the middle of nowhere. There's nothing there except private houses. Unless I'm missing something, it's not clear why they are being built now, except to provide space for the new yard.


----------



## Ярик1010

Woonsocket54 said:


> So the stations on Line 1 to the south of Troparyovo -- Rumyantsevo and Sararyevo -- which are scheduled to open in 2015 look to be in the middle of nowhere. There's nothing there except private houses. Unless I'm missing something, it's not clear why they are being built now, except to provide space for the new yard.


I guess there will be transport hubs for residents of "New Moscow" and Moscow Region who going to work in city center and back every day? Sometimes you need to think a little about the future, not about current day.

I saw photos of early 1960s where locality around future Metro station Yugo-Zapadnaya looked like wasteland. Now this is one of busiest Metro station in Moscow.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Supposedly the new station Troparyovo was scheduled to open at 11 am Moscow time - so about 11 minutes ago.

http://msk.bloknot.ru/news/stantsiya-troparevo-otkroetsya-v-ponedelnik-v-11-u-426905


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Yes. I'm looking forward to seeing it in person after work, but I might not do it.


----------



## dars-dm

*Troparyovo station has been opened!*


dars-dm said:


> 8 декабря, 11:15
> Перед открытием на ЮЗ внезапно приехала Ока
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Через пять минут диспетчер объявила "пускать пассажиров до Тропарево".
> В первом поезде
> 
> 
> Станция
> 
> 
> Со стороны вестибюля
> 
> 
> С балкончика
> 
> 
> Вестибюли
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Внутри - довольно высокий зал перед входом. Ближний к центру вестибюль:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Дальний от центра:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Подсветка
> 
> 
> Новое обозначение касс
> 
> 
> Новый дизайн знаков
> 
> 
> Лифт внезапно работает! Кто там говорил, что лифт не может работать при низких температурах?
> 
> 
> Лифт снаружи
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Нижний уровень
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Деревья


----------



## _Night City Dream_

FINALLY IT HAS OPENED!!!






























































































































8 .12. 2014.


See more here: 

http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/144384.html


----------



## metr0p0litain

Any news about the tender for new metro trains?


----------



## dimlys1994

metr0p0litain said:


> Any news about the tender for new metro trains?


There was one bidder - Transmashholding


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Woonsocket54 said:


> So the stations on Line 1 to the south of Troparyovo -- Rumyantsevo and Sararyevo -- which are scheduled to open in 2015 look to be in the middle of nowhere. There's nothing there except private houses. Unless I'm missing something, it's not clear why they are being built now, except to provide space for the new yard.


First, as it was said, these stations are being built for the future. Second, Rumyantsevo will provide a decent access to Rumyantsevo business park + trade center, which is already quite huge. So, many people are supposed to travel TO Rumyantsevo in the morning.

Salaryevo will function as a station collecting a huge passenger flow grom the region (New Moscow areas + province), all those who come from the South-West by the highway. Like this it will decongest the communities that are inside MKAD.

Third, not very far from Salaryevo there will be built and extremely big trade mall & market, i'd say trade city with more than 1 000 000 sq of retail - Slavyansky Mir.


----------



## 00Zy99

Proof positive that no matter how times change, or what else happens,

Moscow Makes a Magnificent Metro.

Congratulations!


----------



## KVentz

_Night City Dream_ said:


> First, as it was said, these stations are being built for the future. Second, Rumyantsevo will provide a decent access to Rumyantsevo business park + trade center, which is already quite huge.


Rumyantsevo business park + shopping center;
Com City business center and shopping center (430 000 м²);
Rio shopping center (1,2 km away from Rumyantsevo).


----------



## Ярик1010

Nice-looking station! I visited it at opening day.



_Night City Dream_ said:


> FINALLY IT HAS OPENED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 .12. 2014.
> 
> See more here:
> 
> http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/144384.html


It's interesting that coincidentally my laboratory received two such Info/SOS columns for testing and subsequent certification just few hours after official opening of station. One Info/SOS column is supposed for installation at Moscow Metro (with larger display), the other - at St. Petersburg Metro. Our company engages in testing and cerification of various kinds of electromagnetic production for electromagnetic compatibility (EMC) and safety, but we never worked with Info/SOS columns before this week


----------



## Markovskya

I used to work near Yugo Zapadnya the stations was always so packed. This new station might help reduce passenger volume up the line.


----------



## Woonsocket54

At the same time, the Yugozapodniks knew for sure they would fit in the train when it arrived at their station (maybe even get a seat). Now with this new station open down the line, they can't be so sure.


----------



## dimlys1994

More on metro construction, already outdated. Taken from here:
http://russos.livejournal.com/1169521.html

Lomonosovskiy Prospect station:




























Ramenki station:




























Tekhnopark station:




























Khorvino station:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.























10 .12. 2014.


----------



## Ярик1010

*Kotelniki station (Purple line)*


















































































http://rosmetrostroy.livejournal.com/2300.html


----------



## Ярик1010

http://rosmetrostroy.livejournal.com/2300.html


----------



## Ярик1010

http://rosmetrostroy.livejournal.com/2300.html


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Kotelniki station construction, taken from here:
http://yopolis.ru/yod/2014/12/13/kotelniki


----------



## dimlys1994

That was in Moscow - riding on the train's roof and graffiti on U/C station. Personally, I don't like these extremals:


----------



## dimlys1994

Inside of Mitino depot - the largest metro depot in Europe:
http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/161973.html#cutid1


----------



## 00Zy99

Mitino is officially awesome.

And I HATE Grafitti.


----------



## Ярик1010

*Few relatively fresh photos from Kotelniki station (Purple line)*














































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=32251&st=2440


----------



## Ярик1010

http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=32251&st=2440


----------



## dimlys1994

Construction of Rumyantsevo station on line 1:
http://russos.livejournal.com/1172871.html#cutid1


----------



## Arnorian

*Russian Underground Stations Look Even More Stunning In Black and White*










http://io9.com/russian-underground-stations-look-even-more-stunning-in-1674586808


----------



## Ярик1010

*Kotelniki station (Purple line), will be opened next year.*









































































http://www.mskagency.ru/materials/1924233


----------



## dimlys1994

Future Butyrskaya station, part of Line 10 northern extension. Taken from here:
http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=12846&st=180&start=180


----------



## dimlys1994

Future Fonvizinskaya station, part of Line 10 northern extension. Taken from here:
http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=33806&st=240&start=240


----------



## Ярик1010

toma.bacic said:


> Thank you! So, this train was tested in Baku, and than was transfered to Moscow?


Yes. That's why it was painted into purple colour, that's unusual for Moscow Metro (it was supposed to operate at future Purple Line in Baku Metro).


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.




















20 .01. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Nizhnyaya Maslovka station construction site (3rd interchange ring line)















Read more here: http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/154838.html


----------



## WingTips

Manchester says..."hello"...:wave::wave: please have look at our Metrolink thread...http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1023893&page=34


----------



## solomun

Ярик1010;120709308 said:


> Yes. That's why it was painted into purple colour, that's unusual for Moscow Metro (it was supposed to operate at future Purple Line in Baku Metro).


What was wrong with it ?


----------



## Ярик1010

solomun said:


> What was wrong with it ?


There is nothing wrong with it, just unusual (this train already was nicknamed "eggplant"). Some forumers likes such color scheme, some are not and prefers more "classic" design. It just matter of taste.


----------



## dimlys1994

More on closures this year:
http://mosmetro.livejournal.com/684728.html

20 partial line closures on Sokolnicheskaya, Zamoskvoretskaya, Arbatsko-Pokrovskaya, Filyovskaya, Kaluzhsko-Rizhskaya, Tagansko-Krasnopresnenskaya and Serpukhovsko-Timiryazevskaya lines:

2 - in winter
6 - in spring
5 - in summer
7 - in autumn

Station closures:
Baumanskaya - (February-December 2015)
Frunzenskaya - (June 2015-August 2016)
Prospect Mira - (Koltsevaya line ticket hall only, April 2015-April 2016)
Botanicheskiy Sad - (one ticket hall, not understood which ticket hall will close exactly, April 2015-February 2016)

All these stations will close for escalator replacement


----------



## Ярик1010

*Kotelniki station (Purple line)*














































https://www.facebook.com/moscowchanges/photos/pcb.920794924620343/920794071287095/?type=1&theater


----------



## Ярик1010

https://www.facebook.com/moscowchanges/photos/pcb.920794924620343/920794071287095/?type=1&theater


----------



## Ярик1010

*Petrovsko-Razumovskaya station (Light-Green line)*










































http://instagram.com/russos_ap/


----------



## Woonsocket54

Troparevo station









https://www.facebook.com/varlamov/p...9354166119334/797793356942075/?type=1&theater


----------



## Falubaz

^^That entrance - from this perspective looks like a huge p***is emerging from the earth


----------



## dimlys1994

More Lyublinsko-Dmitrovskaya line construction - northbound tunnel between Marina Roshchya and Petrovsko-Razumovskaya stations is now completed, southbound tunnel will be completed next month:
http://russos.livejournal.com/1180082.html#cutid1
































































Petrovsko-Razumoskaya station - first pylon is now covered:


----------



## Ярик1010

*Kotelniki station (Purple line)*























































http://russos.livejournal.com/1180187.html


----------



## Ярик1010

http://russos.livejournal.com/1180187.html


----------



## Ярик1010

http://russos.livejournal.com/1180187.html


----------



## Ярик1010

http://russos.livejournal.com/1180187.html


----------



## dars-dm

The new livery for rolling stock is under implementation.



































http://yauzaforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=761&page=9


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Renovation works at old Kiyevskaya station (line 3).











28 .01. 2015.

Read more: http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/157311.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Finally, the construction of Michurinsky prospect station has started!









29 .01. 2015.

See more here: http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/157473.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Baumanskaya station will be closed for overhaul works starting February, 8..

























31 .01. 2015 .

Like I said, the station boasts the oldest escalators in the world dating back 1944.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Electrozavodskaya station, one of my favorite on line 3. 









































31 .01. 2015.


----------



## dimlys1994

It's difficult to imagine that Baumanskaya station will have 4 escalators instead of 3


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction site at Moscow City IBD.













31 .01. 2015.


----------



## vuxel

Few pictures form most beautiful Moscow metro stations http://eastside.lv/15-photos-of-moscows-metro/


----------



## dimlys1994

Another partial closure on Tagansko-Krasnopresnenskaya Line is going to happen this Saturday:










Plus update on new Selegirskaya station on Line 10:
http://russos.livejournal.com/1182267.html#cutid1



















Place for future escalators:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Vystavochnaya station (at Moscow City CBD).

Выставочная:







14 .02. 2015.


----------



## dimlys1994

Found on Youtube this video about Third Interchange Contour construction. Video, I'm afraid, is in Russian, but shows TBM run between future Nizhnyaya Maslovka and Petrovskiy Park stations and Petrovskiy Park station itself:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Some random pics.

Botanichesky Sad metro station entrance with flags on the occasion of the National holiday of February, 23rd.



Batman skate is disappearing from the signs bit by bit.



A line 3 train going through a line 4 station, Alexandrovsky Sad.



21 .02. 2015 .


----------



## dimlys1994

Construction of future Verkhniye Likhobory station on Line 10 northern extension:
http://russos.livejournal.com/1186766.html#cutid1


----------



## 00Zy99

Hmmm.

A bit different from the construction sites on Crossrail.

How are those construction engines powered? I see things that could be electric hookups, or diesel exhausts. I hope it's the former, since the latter would be dangerous underground.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Some more random pics of Metro as of 21.02.2015.

Dust at Park Pobedy.



A Rusich train going to Moscow City CBD.



Baumanskaya is being dismantled from the maps on the trains, too.



Poshchad Revolutsii and transfer corridor to Teatralnaya:









One of Kashirskaya stations exit.



21 .02. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Technopark station constrution site.











21 .02. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Oktyabrskoe pole station.









22.02.2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Renovation and overhauling work in process at Baumanskaya.





24.02. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Butyrskaya station construction site.





















24 .02. 2015.


----------



## Demetrios B.

00Zy99 said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> A bit different from the construction sites on Crossrail.
> 
> How are those construction engines powered? I see things that could be electric hookups, or diesel exhausts. I hope it's the former, since the latter would be dangerous underground.


Diesel, as water flow is too great and quite random for this sector.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Petrovsko-Razumovskaya station.













24 .02. 2015.


----------



## Raj20

Hello. I'm looking for a vector image or a high-resolution of the current map of Moscow Metro.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.





















3 .03. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Minskaya station construction site.




21 .03. 2015.


----------



## KVentz

Paulo Magalhães said:


> What is the signalling system?


ALS-ARS on the most of lines. Somewhere traffic lights with ATS. Experiments with autodriving started in 1961 (when the first autodriving train tested in Moscow), but full autodriving still can't replace driver during Moscow's rush hour.


----------



## Ярик1010

*Tekhnopark station (Green line)*









































































http://russos.livejournal.com/1192823.html


----------



## Ярик1010

*The solar eclipse of March 20:*




































http://russos.livejournal.com/1192823.html


----------



## dimlys1994

From the same photographer, progress on new Shelepikha station on Third Intechange Countur:
http://russos.livejournal.com/1193339.html#cutid1

Depth of this station - 32 m under sea level:


----------



## coth

Construction of 54km surface circle metro line. It's owned and being built by RZD, so quality is usual for RZD, nowhere near of Moscow Metro. Yet passenger service will be operated by Moscow Metro.



wamaza said:


> Фоточки от Никиты с коптера
> 
> Северо-Восточный участок.
> 
> Вид от Сельскохозяйственной в сторону моста через Лихоборку.
> 
> 
> 
> Путепровод через Сельскохозяйственную улицу.
> 
> 
> 
> Мост через Яузу.
> 
> 
> 
> Путепровод через улицу Вильгельма Пика.
> 
> 
> 
> Следующий прокол между 1-ой улицей Леонова и проездом Серебрякова, подъезд к таможенному складу.
> 
> 
> 
> Общий вид.
> 
> 
> 
> Вид на станцию Ростокино.
> 
> 
> 
> _http://roads.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=20580&page=51#entry203272_
> 
> Северный участок.
> 
> Путепровод через проезд, соединяющий Станционную улицу и Сигнальный проезд.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Путепровод через Дмитровское шоссе.
> 
> 
> 
> Путепровод через Ленинградское направление МЖД
> 
> 
> 
> Платформа станции "Николаевская".
> 
> 
> 
> _http://roads.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=20580&page=53#entry204082_
> 
> Юго-Восточный участок.
> 
> Вид на север от путепровода через 5-ую Кабельную улицу. Путевое развитие станции "Андроновка".
> 
> 
> 
> Путепровод через 5-ую Кабельную улицу.
> 
> 
> 
> Путепровод через Горьковское направление МЖД.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Эстакадное прохождение над станцией метро "Нижегородская улица".
> 
> 
> 
> Путепровод через Нижегородскую улицу/Рязанский проспект.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _http://roads.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=20580&page=53#entry204961_


----------



## dimlys1994

^^We got independent thread for that:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1634361


----------



## Falubaz

Will the new circle line be conected to the existing metro lines? I mean, well conected, not that the lines will cross without interchange?


----------



## coth

Few stations will have a direct transfer, but some won't, even through they cross right above metro stations. You would have to walk some 200-400 meters. Somewhere even by open street. It's RZD, so no wonder that it's badly designed.


----------



## Minato ku

What is the issue with RZD ?


----------



## Petr

^^
Российские железные дороги


----------



## MeLegalizoTrapin

Nice metro


----------



## Minato ku

Petr said:


> ^^
> Российские железные дороги


Well, I had understood that RZD is the Russian Railways company but I wanted to know what was wrong with them.

PS: I don't speak Russian but Google Translate can help a bit sometimes. :lol:


----------



## coth

Poor service quality - bad schedule, poor trains, dirty ugly stations etc etc...

RZhD is opposition to Moscow Metro in most of aspects.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Coth, I've created a special tread on the Ring Line, please remove all the pics there.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.

For the first time since the construction started, I've seen today all the cranes lowered or folded.



29 .03. 2015.


----------



## dimlys1994

Escalator replacement works continues at Baumanskaya station:
http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/bitsevsky_punk/index.php?


----------



## Импозантный

*09.03.2015*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Old Kievskaya-Filyovskaya station under overhaul.







Inside the "Poetry in metro" train there's an exhibition on Octavio Paz.



6 .04. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

126-th train of 81-760 model. Just imagine how fast these trains are being delivered with the first one started late in 2012.



6 .04. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Shelepikha station construction site.














10 .06. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Trubnaya station, opened in 2007.






12 .06. 2015.


----------



## Orgón

Beautiful 10/10


----------



## _Night City Dream_

On the occasion of Moscow metro's 80th anniversary Moscow Department of transport has issued developments of the train models. Enjoy:
























































-Facebook.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction progress at Rasskazovka station.



> Строительная компания ИБТ, ведущая работы по строительству станции метро «Рассказовка», завершила работы по устройству несущих колон платформенного участка и вестибюля станции.
> На сегодняшний день активно выполняются работы по сооружению основных железобетонных конструкций, а также работы по нанесению гидроизоляции на внутренние поверхности «стены в грунте» и армированию несущей стены.
> На участке с выполненной гидроизоляцией и армированием, при помощи односторонней индивидуальной опалубки, сложной конструкции с «контрфорсами», ведется бетонирование стен.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ibtmos.com/news-zaversheny-raboty-p...ibyulya-stancii


Columns are almost complete. By the way this will be the southernmost station of Moscow metro and quite far away from the city center, over 20 km away in the New development area in the South-West.


----------



## dimlys1994

Future Kotelniki station:
http://kudago.com/msk/news/otkrytie-stancii-metro-kotelniki-zaplanirovano-224/


----------



## _Night City Dream_

"Colours in metro" train.


















21 .06. 2015.

The train was seen on 2 different lines which is quite strange.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Kutuzovskaya station.










1 .07. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Renovation of the old Kievskaya station (line 4)



1 .07. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Construction of new entrances of Mezhdunarodnaya station at Moscow City CBD. The new entrances will give access to IQ-quarter compound, Eurasia tower and the towers of Oko.









1 .07. 2015.


----------



## dimlys1994

Progress on future Shelepikha station:
http://russos.livejournal.com/1223893.html#cutid1


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Kiyevskaya (line 4) being renovated.



Delovoy Center station where I was waiting for *4miGO!!!*



6 .07. 2015.

~~~

Renovation works of Botanichesky sad (line 6) southern entrance.







10 .07. 2015.


----------



## dimlys1994

Escalator replacement works at Baumanskaya station:
http://kronos.livejournal.com/152909.html




























Floor repairment between ticket hall and machinery hall - initially workers planned not to take any actions on that, but during reconstruction repairment works had become necesarry:



















Works on installing new escalators will begin next month:


----------



## dimlys1994

New tunnel between Petrovskiy Park and Nizhnyaya Maslovka stations on future Third Interchange Countur is now completed:
http://russos.livejournal.com/1225161.html#cutid1


----------



## ukraroad

_Night City Dream_ said:


> "Colours in metro" train.


:wtf:
Has kiev gone Moscow v. 2.0?????? I mean in font


----------



## dimlys1994

Construction of Solntsevo Line between future Borovskoe Shosse and Solntsevo stations:
http://russos.livejournal.com/1226116.html#cutid1


----------



## dimlys1994

Mosaics restoration on Kievskaya station (Arbatsko-Pokrovskaya line):
http://russos.livejournal.com/1228861.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Delovoy Center station.



...



25 .07. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Refurbishment of the old Kiyevskaya station (line 4) with restoring of its historic look.













30 .07. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

A small trade center has been recently demolished over the entrance to Bibirevo metro station.

Looks like there's been a war. The entrance is actually closed.







30 .07. 2015.


----------



## KVentz

_Night City Dream_ said:


> 81-740 can hardly be called modern rolling stock.


Controversially.


----------



## Anticalaca

Is this an 81-740 train?










They look rather modern trains to me.


----------



## KVentz

Anticalaca said:


> Is this an 81-740 train?


Yes, it is. Also known as 'Rusich'. Some people also like to call it 'Skif' - it was codename of the project.


----------



## Raj20

Ploshchad' Revolyutsi'i Metro Station / 1938 / Arbatsko-Pokrovskaya Line / Architect Alexey Dushkin, artist Matvey Manizer

















_Metro-Plochad-Revolycii by Ирина Мамаева, on Flickr / Full Screen / Detail _


----------



## Raj20

RUSSIA Moscow by Stéphane, on Flickr | Full Screen

*Take a vitrual trip to the Moscow Metro:*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1846988&page=6
.


----------



## coth

Map of current under construction expansion
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zuLNVuHdPMzo.kHvob9DN8eFQ


----------



## jserradell

To Coth:

Thank you veryu much for the map.
I have two questions:
a) In the google map you posted it seems that stations from Delovoy Center - Shelepikha....to Nizhnyaya Masklovka are not line 13. But in Urbanrail.net Moscow Map it seems they are part of line 13, along with Kosino to Nekrasovka. My question is: are there two different lines (13 and ???) or is it just line 13 in two different sections?
b) Is the MKZD in this map the Ring Railway Line?. Is it going to be a suburban railway line or a full metro line (same frecuency as metro, same ticket...)?
Thank you very much


----------



## Ярик1010

jserradell said:


> To Coth:
> 
> Thank you veryu much for the map.
> I have two questions:
> a) In the google map you posted it seems that stations from Delovoy Center - Shelepikha....to Nizhnyaya Masklovka are not line 13. But in Urbanrail.net Moscow Map it seems they are part of line 13, along with Kosino to Nekrasovka. My question is: are there two different lines (13 and ???) or is it just line 13 in two different sections?


The future lines are not officially numbered yet, that's reason of misunderstanding. Delovoy Tsentr, Shelepikha and Nizhnyaya Maslovka will be stations of Third Interchange Contour which is numbered as Line 13 at Urbanrail. At the coth's map, Line 13 is a future Kozhukhovskaya Line which will be built parallel to existing overcrowding Line 7 at the southeast of Moscow. There are plans to connect Kozhukhovskaya Line with Third Interchange Contour in the distant future.



jserradell said:


> b) Is the MKZD in this map the Ring Railway Line?. Is it going to be a suburban railway line or a full metro line (same frecuency as metro, same ticket...)?
> Thank you very much


We have separate thread about it:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1634361

It will be urban railway with interchanges to Metro stations. The planned intervals are about 15 minutes, there will be same tickets.


----------



## jserradell

Thank you very much!

Much more clear now!


----------



## coth

TPK will utilize number 11 because it will absorb line 11.

At the beginning, though, it will utilize number 8A, because it will be used together with 8 line south-west extension.

MKZD will be Yamanote like metro line. It will be operated by GUP Moscow Metro, will have same tickets, some direct transfers and some indirect transfers in some walking distance with free 15-minute transfer limit. Moscow Metro, though, hires RZD's CPPK to operate MKZD that operates suburban rails. Moscow currently trying to buy out RZD part to transfer control entirely to Moscow Metro. Around 100 pairs per day planned. So down to 5 minutes in peak hours and 10-15 minutes in the mid day. Same as Kahovskaya line.


----------



## jserradell

Coth:

What do you mean by "it will be used together with 8 line south-west extension"? Do you mean it will be possible to go from Park Pobedy to Delovoy Tsentr (8) to Shelepikha (11/8A) without changing trains at Delovoy Tsentr??? Can the section from Park Pobedy to Nizhnyaya Maslovka be operated as a single line?? (8A).

I am sorry if I haven´t understood you...

Thank you very much again!


----------



## coth

Rasskazovka - Nizhnyaya Maslovka with no transfer until central section of line 8 is completed.


----------



## jserradell

I understand now! 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Ярик1010

*Rumyantsevo station (Red line)*
































































http://new.msk.ru/gallery/album/486-rumiantcevo/


----------



## Ярик1010

http://new.msk.ru/gallery/album/486-rumiantcevo/


----------



## Ярик1010

http://new.msk.ru/gallery/album/486-rumiantcevo/


----------



## Ярик1010

http://new.msk.ru/gallery/album/486-rumiantcevo/


----------



## Ярик1010

http://new.msk.ru/gallery/album/486-rumiantcevo/


----------



## Ярик1010

http://new.msk.ru/gallery/album/486-rumiantcevo/


----------



## Ярик1010

*Petrovsko-Razumovskaya station (Light-Green/Grey lines)*


----------



## Ярик1010

*Michurinsky Prospekt station (Yellow line)*




























http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=34960&st=460&start=460


----------



## Ярик1010

*Ochakovo station (Yellow line)*



















http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=35972&st=200&start=200


----------



## Sameboat

Russian Wikipedia consensus of Line 10's article title

So the final verdict is to retain the long name (Люблинско-Дмитровская линия) of Line 10 even though the shorter name (Люблинская линия) is clearly on ArtSwan's updated map (presumably has already been printed out for the opening of Kotelniki). I don't actually speak Russian so I was in no position to participate the discussion. Either way I will adapt the new name in my maps for Wikimedia to avoid reupload (even tho I do reupload very often for minor revisions). If Люблинская линия got passed by the ministry it's just a matter of time before it appears in other official documents/materials.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

ArtSwan


----------



## coth

Sameboat said:


> Russian Wikipedia consensus of Line 10's article title
> 
> So the final verdict is to retain the long name (Люблинско-Дмитровская линия) of Line 10 even though the shorter name (Люблинская линия) is clearly on ArtSwan's updated map (presumably has already been printed out for the opening of Kotelniki). I don't actually speak Russian so I was in no position to participate the discussion. Either way I will adapt the new name in my maps for Wikimedia to avoid reupload (even tho I do reupload very often for minor revisions). If Люблинская линия got passed by the ministry it's just a matter of time before it appears in other official documents/materials.


It's LDL, since a little part of Dmitrovskiy radius has been opened 5 years ago. And most of central LDL section has been opened 8 years ago.

There are lots of mistakes on ArtLebedev map. There is also incorrect spelling that uses northern dialect instead of middle/Moscow dialect.


----------



## Sameboat

coth said:


> There are lots of mistakes on ArtLebedev map. There is also incorrect spelling that uses northern dialect instead of middle/Moscow dialect.


For example?


----------



## hkskyline

Stunning stations!


----------



## Ярик1010

*Tekhnopark station (Green line)*



















http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=2109&st=1120&start=1120


----------



## Woonsocket54

If there's anything Moscow and New York can agree on, it's that September 2015 is the perfect time to extend the purple 7 train one more stop.


----------



## KVentz

*Some shots from Fonvizinskaya station construction site (Lyublinsko-Dmitrovskaya line)*

The station is deep underground (-65 meters). The line itself is located in a dense developed region of the city. There was also no possibility to install tunnel boring machine, so that's why the rock blasting method of construction and cast iron tubings was used.


----------



## Nexis

Ive never seen a Catenary powered work train instead a Tunnel construction site before... Is there any reason why they didn't use a Natural gas or Diesel powered train?


----------



## 00Zy99

ventilation issues in long, deep tunnels, I'd imagine


----------



## coth

indeed. safety reasons.


----------



## KVentz

Nexis said:


> Is there any reason why they didn't use a Natural gas or Diesel powered train?


More powerful ventilation is needed For Diesel powered train. It is possible for sure, but it becomes more expensive for vast tunnel systems.


----------



## dars-dm

➐ Kotelniki




New signage


Fare gates


Platform






Light source




Plants


Station sign


Station map


----------



## Woonsocket54

Cheap. Looks like something out of Minsk or Novosibirsk.


----------



## dimlys1994

Tekhnopark station construction:
http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/67751/


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Sokolnicheskaya line extension:
http://russos.livejournal.com/1248118.html#cutid1

Rumyantsevo station:














































Completed tunnels:




























Salarevo station:




























Turnback sidings:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Loom osprey prospect station construction site.

















1 .10. 2015 .


----------



## KVentz

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Loom osprey prospect station construction site.


Lomonosovskiy prospect station (Ломоносовский проспект, Lomonosov ave).


----------



## Blackhavvk

00Zy99 said:


> Most of these are quite nice.
> 
> That last one is just hideous, though.


This project from US)))


----------



## 00Zy99

Blackhavvk said:


> This project from US)))


That explains a lot.

Much as I love the US, it DOES have an amazing ability to produce architectural lemons.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

The last one is awful.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

New entrances of Mezhdunarodnaya station at Moscow City IBD.








5 .12. 2015.


----------



## Ярик1010

*Rumyantsevo station (Red line)*









































































http://stroi.mos.ru/photogallery/al...tro-s-sobyanin-m-husnullin-a-bochkarev?page=1


----------



## Ярик1010

http://stroi.mos.ru/photogallery/al...tro-s-sobyanin-m-husnullin-a-bochkarev?page=1


----------



## Ярик1010

http://stroi.mos.ru/photogallery/al...tro-s-sobyanin-m-husnullin-a-bochkarev?page=1


----------



## Ярик1010

http://stroi.mos.ru/photogallery/al...tro-s-sobyanin-m-husnullin-a-bochkarev?page=1


----------



## Ярик1010

http://stroi.mos.ru/photogallery/al...tro-s-sobyanin-m-husnullin-a-bochkarev?page=1


----------



## Ярик1010

*Salaryevo station (Red line)*



















https://www.mos.ru/pulse/article/4238073


----------



## Ярик1010

*Delovoy Tsentr (Third Interchange Contour)*














































http://russos.livejournal.com/1270289.html


----------



## Ярик1010

http://russos.livejournal.com/1270289.html


----------



## Ярик1010

http://russos.livejournal.com/1270289.html


----------



## Ярик1010

http://russos.livejournal.com/1270289.html


----------



## Kolony

Is there a date released for the opening of Rumyantsevo, Salaryevo, and Tekhnopark stations?


----------



## Ярик1010

Kolony said:


> Is there a date released for the opening of Rumyantsevo, Salaryevo, and Tekhnopark stations?


Tekhnopark is planned to be opened this winter (less likely - till New Year's holidays) while Rumyantsevo and Salaryevo are planned to be opened next spring.


----------



## Ярик1010

*The benches at Rumyantsevo station (Red line)*














































http://russos.livejournal.com/1270881.html


----------



## Kolony

Also, why has the LDL (Lyublinsko-Dmitrovskaya Line) extension to the north been delayed for so long? I still remember when it was supposed to open in the winter of 2014.....


----------



## _Night City Dream_

It was not realistic. The extension lies deep underground and is being built not by a TBM but a a D&B method due to the soils. The real terms are 2017, in my opinion yet the authorities are saying 2017.


----------



## FabriFlorence

dars-dm said:


> Finalists of the architectural contest of designing two new Metro stations
> *Nizhnie Mnyovniki station*
> T. Bashkaev architectural bureau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgy Snezhkin & Chvoya architecturel bureau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praktika architecturel bureau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buro Moscow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aleksandr Neznamov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traian Bompa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Terekhovo station*
> Gerber Architekten International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yevgeny Volkov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Variant Studio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aleksandr Mergold


All project are very beautiful! Why don't use all project for each future metro station?


----------



## dimlys1994

Video from Rumyantsevo station:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Pero sky-Razumovskaya station, building a transfer corridor to the new station on line 10:















20 .01. 2016 .


----------



## Aokromes

It's taking long time no?


----------



## dimlys1994

Salarevo station is planned to open on 15th February:
http://tass.ru/moskva/2609498


----------



## Ярик1010

*January 23/24, 2016. Night interactive lection dedicated to great Serbian American physicist Nikola Tesla (1856-1943).*










*This lection was held at Metro station "Mendeleevskaya" (Line 9). Opened on December 31, 1988, this station was named after great Russian chemist Dmitry Mendeleev (1834-1907) who formulated the Periodic Law and created widely recognized Periodic table of chemical elements, and decorated accordintly. *


----------



## Ярик1010




----------



## Aokromes

Amazing!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Baumanskaya station after being overhauled for almost a year and the replacement of the oldest metro escalators in the world..



































5 .01. 2016.


----------



## Juni

Rare retro train in Moscow.


----------



## Pierre50

Juni said:


> Rare retro train in Moscow.


Superb picture of this rare vintage train.
What is the exact type reference ?
Great Thanks


----------



## moosefoot

Pierre50 said:


> Superb picture of this rare vintage train.
> What is the exact type reference ?
> Great Thanks


It's a Metrovagonmash (Mytishchi machine factory) model 81-717/714 built in the 1970's, but subsequently modified to look like a 1930's style train. Named "Sokolniki". 

It's one of several unique, named trains in the Moscow metro. Some of the other named trains are the poetry train (covered in famous poems by Russian and international poets), the color train (painted in colorful flowers and psychedelic patterns) and the Polosatniy express which carries a nature preservation theme (Siberian tigers and so on, all over the place). There are a whole bunch more, but I don't recall them all.


----------



## Ярик1010

*There were also preserved two original wagons (type "A") constructed in 1934 (motor car "Am") and in 1935 ("A" trailer car) at Mytishchi Plant. This photo was made on May 15, 2015 during celebrations dedicated to the 80-anniversary of Moscow Metro.*










*This photo was made on October 23, 2015.*










*And this photo was made on January 15, 2016. As you can see, its lower part was repainted.*










https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Вагон_метро_типа_«А»#/media/File:Moscow_metro_A_1031_museum_car.jpg
http://transphoto.ru/photo/854645/
http://transphoto.ru/photo/877431/


----------



## Pierre50

Great thanks for details on this vintage train and additional pictures and references on A and Am series
Renovation seems to be very high quality


----------



## dars-dm

Reconstruction of exits
Marksistskaya


Krestyanskaya Zastava is almost ready


Navigation has been installed




Proletarskaya exit is closed for reconstruction


----------



## dars-dm

*The winners of the architectural contest have been announced.
Подробнее: http://stroi.mos.ru/news/nazvany-po...ain-stancii-metro-nizhnie-mnevniki-i-terehovo*

Nizhnie mnyovniki - Timur Bashkaev bureau









Terekhovo - BuroMoscow (initially planned for Nizhnie Mnyovniki)


----------



## Juni

Born the third train with a through pass 81-760A/761A/763A. Paint the original.









mkvetkov


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Kotelniki station, opened in September 2015..










































































30 .12. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Rumyantsevo station, opened on January 18th.






































































































































Check my LJ article as well: http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/259752.html

18 - 19 .01. 2016.


----------



## dimlys1994

Construction of Lomonosovskyi Prospekt station:
http://russos.livejournal.com/1282256.html#cutid1


----------



## dimlys1994

Construction of new Likhobory depot for Line 10:
http://russos.livejournal.com/1282584.html#cutid1





































Service metrobridge to depot:














































Metro portals:


----------



## Ярик1010

*March 15, 2016. The construction of "Fonvizinskaya" ("Denis Fonvizin") station (Light-Green line).*





































*The southern escalator tunnel*










*The northern escalator tunnel*










http://www.mirmetro.net/moscow/reportings/fonvizinskaya15032016


----------



## Ярик1010

http://www.mirmetro.net/moscow/reportings/fonvizinskaya15032016


----------



## Ярик1010

http://www.mirmetro.net/moscow/reportings/fonvizinskaya15032016


----------



## Ярик1010

http://www.mirmetro.net/moscow/reportings/fonvizinskaya15032016


----------



## Ярик1010

*March 19, 2016. The construction of "TsSKA" ("CSKA") station (Third Interchange Contour), original project name - "Khodynskoe pole" ("Khodynka Field").*














































http://stroi.mos.ru/photogallery/album/stroitelstvo-stancii-metro-hodyskoe-pole


----------



## Ярик1010

http://stroi.mos.ru/photogallery/album/stroitelstvo-stancii-metro-hodyskoe-pole


----------



## Ярик1010

http://stroi.mos.ru/photogallery/album/stroitelstvo-stancii-metro-hodyskoe-pole


----------



## Ярик1010

http://stroi.mos.ru/photogallery/album/stroitelstvo-stancii-metro-hodyskoe-pole


----------



## Ярик1010

*March 19, 2016. The construction of "Petrovsky Park" station (Third Interchange Contour).*














































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/kventz/index.php?showentry=8347


----------



## Ярик1010

*CLICKABLE*






























http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/kventz/index.php?showentry=8347


----------



## Ярик1010

*CLICKABLE*

























































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/kventz/index.php?showentry=8347


----------



## Ярик1010

http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/kventz/index.php?showentry=8347


----------



## Ярик1010

*Transfer to Metro station "Dynamo" (Green line)*














































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/kventz/index.php?showentry=8347


----------



## Ярик1010

http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/kventz/index.php?showentry=8347


----------



## Ярик1010

http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/kventz/index.php?showentry=8347


----------



## 00Zy99

Ярик1010;131560734 said:


> http://stroi.mos.ru/photogallery/album/stroitelstvo-stancii-metro-hodyskoe-pole


In the lower photos, are those the permanent running rails?


----------



## Ярик1010

00Zy99 said:


> In the lower photos, are those the permanent running rails?


These are temporary rails for operation of diesel-driven locomotives which are uses for construction works.



Ярик1010;131561424 said:


>


----------



## 00Zy99

Huh. I thought the ones in that shot I posted about looked like they had a broader gauge. Must have been the angle.


----------



## KVentz

00Zy99 said:


> Huh. I thought the ones in that shot I posted about looked like they had a broader gauge. Must have been the angle.


They might be broad gauge but they are not permanent.


----------



## Ярик1010

del


----------



## Falubaz

^^Miracle! 
Maybe that's a sign!


----------



## Ярик1010

Falubaz said:


> ^^Miracle!
> Maybe that's a sign!


May be, it's April 1st


----------



## Beccaaa

I would love to visit Moscow one day and ride the subway. Is it relatively safe?


----------



## KVentz

Beccaaa said:


> Is it relatively safe?


Just curious... What do you mean by 'safe'?


----------



## Falubaz

Beccaaa said:


> I would love to visit Moscow one day and ride the subway. Is it relatively safe?


As safe as millions of ppl use it every day. Im always so surprised by this kind of questions. I really dont want to ofend or attack anybody, coz it's not my goal, but sometimes ppl from the so called 'modern' west are so ignorant and so narrow minded. It must be the propaganda to tell ppl that outside from western Europe and States the world is impossible to live in, where the wild animals walk along the streets attacking citizens, who lives in caves without electricity and running water. 
Of course you can get robbed in Moscow metro, as you can be killed in Bruxelles metro station! Guys, now it looks like the east is safer than the west.

@Beccaaa
Get the ticket to Moscow and experience it by yourself. Don't be scared, just be carefull as you are in any other big citiy.
You will have fun, coz its metro is probably the most beautifull in the world.


----------



## KVentz

Falubaz said:


> As safe as millions of ppl use it every day.


Maybe Beccaaa meant something specific?


----------



## dars-dm

Rumors say Troika card is going to be produced in the form of a key trinket








http://metroelf.livejournal.com/696280.html


----------



## dars-dm

Navigation at Krylatskoe



































https://twitter.com/valk0rn


----------



## dars-dm

Renderings of the new train 81-765/66/67


Beor said:


>


----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lomonosovsky prospect station construction site.







1 .04. 2016.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Why do so many stations in Russia have the name Prospect? What does it mean?


----------



## Blackhavvk

siamu maharaj said:


> Why do so many stations in Russia have the name Prospect? What does it mean?


Prospect = Avenue.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Blackhavvk said:


> Prospect = Avenue.


Thanks. That makes sense.


----------



## KVentz

siamu maharaj said:


> Thanks. That makes sense.


Улица = ulitsa = street
Проспект = prospect = avenue
Площадь = ploshchad' = square
Бульвар = bul'var = boulevard
Парк = park = park 

Many stations have names ended on '-skaya' (-ская) (feminine) or '-skiy'/'-skoy' (-ский/-ской) (masculine). This means like 'something of subject'. Tverskaya = Tver [station]. Dostoyevskaya = Dostoyevskiy [station]. (station - this word is feminine in Russian). Leninskiy prospect = Lenin avenue.

Another common ending is '-o' (Yasenevo, Mitino, etc.), quite popular in the names of the stations far away from city center. This is very simple - the ending '-o' is very popular for the names of the villages in Russia. You may notice that the most of Russian airports have '-o' ending in their names since they all have named by the nearby villages.


----------



## FabriFlorence

KVentz said:


> Улица = ulitsa = street
> Проспект = prospect = avenue
> Площадь = ploshchad' = square
> Бульвар = bul'var = boulevard
> Парк = park = park
> 
> Many stations have names ended on '-skaya' (-ская) (feminine) or '-skiy'/'-skoy' (-ский/-ской) (masculine). This means like 'something of subject'. Tverskaya = Tver [station]. Dostoyevskaya = Dostoyevskiy [station]. (station - this word is feminine in Russian). Leninskiy prospect = Lenin avenue.
> 
> Another common ending is '-o' (Yasenevo, Mitino, etc.), quite popular in the names of the stations far away from city center. This is very simple - the ending '-o' is very popular for the names of the villages in Russia. You may notice that the most of Russian airports have '-o' ending in their names since they all have named by the nearby villages.


You've forgotten шоссе = shosse = highway/drive


----------



## 00Zy99

Lemon-osprey Prospect! Lemon-osprey Prospect!

So, what are the odds of Lemon-flavored osprey again?  Can we make this the running joke of the thread?

But, really. Thank you very much for these informative lessons. I really appreciate it.

A quick clarification: Tverskaya means Station of Tver?


----------



## karmacode

00Zy99 said:


> Lemon-osprey Prospect! Lemon-osprey Prospect!
> 
> So, what are the odds of Lemon-flavored osprey again?  Can we make this the running joke of the thread?
> 
> But, really. Thank you very much for these informative lessons. I really appreciate it.
> 
> A quick clarification: Tverskaya means Station of Tver?


Silent reader here. Please don't make a joke of one's language that sounds funny in your own language. About the last question, it's correct, although I prefer to translate it as just "Tver station", as "Paddington station" instead of "station of Paddington".

PS: Just adding a little explanation here to KVentz's post. In Russia, all the name of the station is in adjective form. It is why it has such endings, and it agrees to the noun which they belong to. Station (станция, stantsiya) is female (it ends with -ya or -a), train station (вокзал, vokzal) is male (it ends with consonant), while neuter nouns ends with either -o, -e, or -mya form. This rule is mostly correct, but there are words that don't agree to this rule :lol:


----------



## Blackhavvk

00Zy99 said:


> Lemon-osprey Prospect! Lemon-osprey Prospect!
> 
> So, what are the odds of Lemon-flavored osprey again?  Can we make this the running joke of the thread?
> 
> But, really. Thank you very much for these informative lessons. I really appreciate it.
> 
> A quick clarification: Tverskaya means Station of Tver?


It is named for the street Tverskaya. This street is located in the direction of Tver. Streets are called participles. Tverskaya Street - so it pertains to Tver.


----------



## siamu maharaj

KVentz said:


> Улица = ulitsa = street
> Проспект = prospect = avenue
> Площадь = ploshchad' = square
> Бульвар = bul'var = boulevard
> Парк = park = park
> 
> Many stations have names ended on '-skaya' (-ская) (feminine) or '-skiy'/'-skoy' (-ский/-ской) (masculine). This means like 'something of subject'. Tverskaya = Tver [station]. Dostoyevskaya = Dostoyevskiy [station]. (station - this word is feminine in Russian). Leninskiy prospect = Lenin avenue.
> 
> Another common ending is '-o' (Yasenevo, Mitino, etc.), quite popular in the names of the stations far away from city center. This is very simple - the ending '-o' is very popular for the names of the villages in Russia. You may notice that the most of Russian airports have '-o' ending in their names since they all have named by the nearby villages.





FabriFlorence said:


> You've forgotten шоссе = shosse = highway/drive





karmacode said:


> Silent reader here. Please don't make a joke of one's language that sounds funny in your own language. About the last question, it's correct, although I prefer to translate it as just "Tver station", as "Paddington station" instead of "station of Paddington".
> 
> PS: Just adding a little explanation here to KVentz's post. In Russia, all the name of the station is in adjective form. It is why it has such endings, and it agrees to the noun which they belong to. Station (станция, stantsiya) is female (it ends with -ya or -a), train station (вокзал, vokzal) is male (it ends with consonant), while neuter nouns ends with either -o, -e, or -mya form. This rule is mostly correct, but there are words that don't agree to this rule :lol:





Blackhavvk said:


> It is named for the street Tverskaya. This street is located in the direction of Tver. Streets are called participles. Tverskaya Street - so it pertains to Tver.


Thanks for the informative Russian lessons guys! Hopefully I'll remember it when I visit Russia.


----------



## 00Zy99

dimlys1994 said:


> TBM Alexandra have completed construction of 350m of turnback tunnels outside of future Seligerskaya station:
> http://russos.livejournal.com/1317845.html#cutid1


Digga tunnah, dig, dig a tunnah! 

Quick before the hyena come!



Ярик1010;133459560 said:


> No, escalator gallery (operated by Moscow Metro in 1959-1988) is abandoned for now and there are plans to demolsih it.
> 
> *Old/relatively new photos*
> 
> http://e-strannik.livejournal.com/18640.html


That's a rather pretty building, and it looks like it was useful. Why are they no longer using it? Seems rather sad to me.


----------



## dimlys1994

00Zy99 said:


> That's a rather pretty building, and it looks like it was useful. Why are they no longer using it? Seems rather sad to me.


Lack of funding and technical miscalculations led this escalator gallery to be abandoned. And it was very useful, as it directly connects station with Kosygina St. At the moment you can go up either using park paths or by cable car


----------



## Ярик1010

00Zy99 said:


> That's a rather pretty building, and it looks like it was useful. Why are they no longer using it? Seems rather sad to me.


The escalator gallery was closed in 1988 when nearest Metro station "Leninskiye Gory" ("Lenin Hills"), that now is "Vorobyovy Gory" ("Sparrow Hills") on the lower level of Metro bridge was closed for long reconstruction (1983-2002) due to mistakes in projecting of bridge. The official reason for closing of escalator gallery was landslide of hill slope, but de-facto it was closed due to financial reasons.

This is episode with Sophia Loren from Soviet-Italian drama film "Sunflower" (1970). It was filmed by Vittorio De Sica in this escalator gallery.


----------



## coth

dimlys1994 said:


> Lack of funding and technical miscalculations led this escalator gallery to be abandoned. And it was very useful, as it directly connects station with Kosygina St. At the moment you can go up either using park paths or by cable car


"Park paths or by cable car" - that's pretty far away. There is a way up east of the bridge. Isn't short either, but much closer to station.
https://yandex.ru/maps/-/CVXAUC5Z


----------



## dimlys1994

Komsomolskaya station, view from commercial drone:


----------



## Ярик1010

*Mid-July 2016. The northern extension of the Light-Green line.*

http://russos.livejournal.com/1326426.html

*"Butyrskaya" station, vestibule №1 (will be opened after opening of station)*










*"Butyrskaya" station, vestibule №2 (will be opened together with station)*



















*The mounting of escalators*


----------



## Ярик1010

*"Butyrskaya" station, central hall*










*"Fonvizinskaya" ("Denis Fonvizin") station, vestibule №1 (will be opened after opening of station)*










*The mounted escalators*



















*"Fonvizinskaya" station, vestibule №2 (will be opened together with station)*










http://russos.livejournal.com/1326426.html


----------



## Ярик1010

*The mounting of stairs of the escalators*










*"Fonvizinskaya" station, central hall*










*The granite floor*



















*The escalator tunnel*










http://russos.livejournal.com/1326426.html


----------



## Ярик1010

*The traction substation*










*The ventilators*



















*The ventilation tunnel*










http://russos.livejournal.com/1326426.html


----------



## Ярик1010

*"Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" station*



















*The central hall*










*The escalator tunnel*










*The traction substation*










http://russos.livejournal.com/1326426.html


----------



## Ярик1010

http://russos.livejournal.com/1326426.html


----------



## dimlys1994

On 2nd August, all tunnels for Line 10 northern extension had been completed. Photos from line's future northern terminus - Seligerskaya station:
http://russos.livejournal.com/1328204.html#cutid1


----------



## Atom8800

Hello there, I'm curious to know about something.

In the above pictures, I noticed that the stations were being built using the cut and cover method. Are all stations including the deep stations built this way? 
Or are the deep underground stations built using NATM while only shallow stations use cut and cover?


----------



## coth

Nizhnyaya Maslovka (Savelovskaya), Butyrskaya, Fonvizinskaya, Petrovsko-Razumovskaya, Okruzhnaya, Verhniye Lihobory. Some of them are actually on photos right above.


----------



## 00Zy99

coth said:


> Nizhnyaya Maslovka (Savelovskaya), Butyrskaya, Fonvizinskaya, Petrovsko-Razumovskaya, Okruzhnaya, Verhniye Lihobory. Some of them are actually on photos right above.


To clarify-those are the ones on the current extensions being built with NATM, correct?

And there are other NATM-built stations on older lines too?


----------



## coth

Shallow tunnels are being built using TBMs. Shallow stations are being built using open, cut and cover, method. Some deep stations are being built using open, cut and cover, method as well. Some, as listed above, are being built using closed method. Some deep tunnels, where TBMs are not applicable, are being built using drilling and blasting method, like Dmitrovsky radius. 

NATM is not being used in Moscow, afaik.


----------



## dimlys1994

Shelepikha station construction:
http://russos.livejournal.com/1331490.html#cutid1


----------



## dimlys1994

Reconstruction of Leninskyi Prospekt station southern ticket hall, which is being rebuilt in conjunction with Moscow Central Ring project. Hall is planned to be reopened in September:
http://russos.livejournal.com/1330627.html#cutid1



















Escalators are not going to be replaced as part of this rebuilding:
































































Future interchange with ring railway:


----------



## Atom8800

coth said:


> Shallow tunnels are being built using TBMs. Shallow stations are being built using open, cut and cover, method. Some deep stations are being built using open, cut and cover, method as well. Some, as listed above, are being built using closed method. Some deep tunnels, where TBMs are not applicable, are being built using drilling and blasting method, like Dmitrovsky radius.
> 
> NATM is not being used in Moscow, afaik.


I'm not very knowledgeable about the techniques used for construction of closed stations. Do they built the station into hard rock? (to prevent collapse during construction) or can it be done even for relatively softer terrain?

Thanks for the info. 

By the way, how is Moscow's timing regarding the construction of new stretches/extensions in the past few years? Like for a given amount of kilometres, how long do they take to complete construction?


----------



## coth

Softer layers are less stable. So yes, when there is no place for shallow, cut and cover, station, deep stations are placed in more stable layers. So Dmitrovsky and Timiryazevsky radiuses has been built in deep harder layers.

2 to 5 years.


----------



## 00Zy99

Juni said:


> Yard 4 has two input lines, but not through-connection.
> 
> PS. Yard 2 has a connection with the "Almaz", the purpose is shrouded in mystery.
> 
> PPS. In the scheme there is no depot and lines Metro-2 (D6).


True, but still no loops within the yards. No way to turn trains around if you want.


----------



## Juni

00Zy99 said:


> True, but still no loops within the yards. No way to turn trains around if you want.


Yard 9 has a non-standard schema. The train stops at the third track for arrival at the yard, this is not a ring around the yard too.

Yes, in Moscow subway yards are terminal. Usually, the tram depot have rings.


----------



## coth

00Zy99 said:


> True, but still no loops within the yards. No way to turn trains around if you want.


Like in every other metro system. It's not a little tram. Trains have leading cars on both ends.


----------



## KVentz

Blackhavvk said:


> 0%. Only preparatory works(10% of them)


It was an enormously expensive project (constructions in blue to be built):


Full size (2000x988; 888,41 Kb)

Now it's on hold for the next 10 years (guarantee period for unfinished underground construction).




Woonsocket54 said:


> OK. Looking at the map, it actually seems like the lack of connection at Polyanka between lines 6 and 9 is the most annoying one.


Yes, one of the stations on line 6 was skipped during construction. It can be built in the future but the constructing a station on working line is always very long and expensive.


----------



## 00Zy99

coth said:


> Like in every other metro system. It's not a little tram. Trains have leading cars on both ends.


New York, LA, Paris, Washington, Chicago, Boston, London, and San Francisco might like to have a few words with you about that.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

mcarling said:


> Has construction begun yet on the central part of the Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line?


The active construction at the central part of the Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line is expected to begin after 2017 because "Mosmetrostroy" (the most oldest, experienced and skilled Russian construction company who wins tenders for construction of the most difficult segments) is currently busy on the northern extension of the Line 10. So, when northern segment from "Maryina Roshcha" to "Seligerskaya" will be finally completed, they will have possibilities to use own resources for Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line.


----------



## dimlys1994

Moscow metro train with new livery at Kozhukhovskaya station:
http://transphoto.ru/photo/959548/


----------



## FabriFlorence

^^ The Moscow metro trains new livery is absolutely gorgeous! I hope that will be adopted on the surface transport (trams, buses and trolley-buses) as well!


----------



## dimlys1994

Renewed walls on Yugo-Zapadnaya station:
http://transphoto.ru/photo/962038/


----------



## 00Zy99

That is...

atypically bland.

I don't even feel like I'm really looking at Moscow.


----------



## coth

Yeah, new siding looks ugly.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

To be honest, the original design with ceramic tile on the walls was not much better (if not worser) - the typical utilitarian "centipede" design which was common in 1960s as a result of sadly-famous Nikita Khrushchev's "'the campaign of struggle against architectural excesses". Also, during 52 years of exploitation, some pieces of tile fell off due to vibration from coming trains and were replaced with tile of different colors and shades.

http://wiki.nashtransport.ru/wiki/Юго-Западная_(станция_метро,_Москва)










Some better now!


----------



## 00Zy99

At least the different tiles gave it some color.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

At some parts this "toilet-styled" tile wasn't even replaced. Of course, it's possible to replace ceramic tile at such stations with marble or something like this. But I think, such expenses would be too unjustified. The main problem of "centipede" stations is not in facing, but minimal ceiling height (4 meters) what psychologically adds some discomfort for passengers.

http://www.metrowalks.com/ru/moscow/sokolnicheskaya/yugo-zapadnaya


----------



## coth

It was much better.

Speaking of high ceiling. Urban people prefer more closed space, rather than open.


----------



## 00Zy99

No, psychological studies have proven that people prefer open spaces in railroad and subway stations.


----------



## coth

00Zy99 said:


> No, psychological studies have proven that people prefer open spaces in railroad and subway stations.


Those who come into big cities from little towns.


----------



## 00Zy99

No, this was done with people in New York City, and Washington DC. Both times they had people who were a majority native to the area.

It is a natural human aversion to claustrophobia, and a desire for better sight lines to enhance security.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Gulliver1.93m said:


> To be honest, the original design with ceramic tile on the walls was not much better (if not worser) - the typical utilitarian "centipede" design which was common in 1960s as a result of sadly-famous Nikita Khrushchev's "'the campaign of struggle against architectural excesses". Also, during 52 years of exploitation, some pieces of tile fell off due to vibration from coming trains and were replaced with tile of different colors and shades.
> 
> http://wiki.nashtransport.ru/wiki/Юго-Западная_(станция_метро,_Москва)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some better now!


Tiles look much better.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

siamu maharaj said:


> Tiles look much better.


Well, of course, it's a matter of taste. That's why we can discuss it very long. But, obviously that new material is more reliable and don't cause so much problems due to vibration from trains. That's why tiles are gradually replacing at station of 1960s (which don't represent big value in architectural terms).

But I personally would like if they will use some other material in Moscow for this purpose (like ceramogranite at some St. Petersburg stations).



















http://wiki.nashtransport.ru/wiki/Сенная_площадь_(станция_метро,_Санкт-Петербург)


----------



## Juni

Exciting picture. Your suggestions?

1. Photoshop. Fake. No questions.
2. The service unit. So many questions.
3. D-6. Why a new type of car and the ugly disguise?


----------



## FabriFlorence

Gulliver1.93m said:


> To be honest, the original design with ceramic tile on the walls was not much better (if not worser) - the typical utilitarian "centipede" design which was common in 1960s as a result of sadly-famous Nikita Khrushchev's "'the campaign of struggle against architectural excesses". Also, during 52 years of exploitation, some pieces of tile fell off due to vibration from coming trains and were replaced with tile of different colors and shades.
> 
> http://wiki.nashtransport.ru/wiki/Юго-Западная_(станция_метро,_Москва)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some better now!


I completely agree. Actually the "centipede" design was very common in 1960s not only in the Soviet Union but also in many others country. I've seen this type of station, for example, in Berlin and in Stockholm.

This is a typical utilitarian design station in Berlin.









And this is Stockholm


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

FabriFlorence said:


> I completely agree. Actually the "centipede" design was very common in 1960s not only in the Soviet Union but also in many others country. I've seen this type of station, for example, in Berlin and in Stockholm.


The term "centipede" refers not to facing of track wall, but mainly to typical construction of shallow Metro stations in Moscow and in ex-Soviet Union in general. The typical shallow column station in Russia is triple-span, assembled from concrete and steel, and is from 102 to 164 metres in length with a column spacing of 4-6.5 m. The original "centipede" Moscow Metro stations of 1960s have two rows of columns by 40 columns in each (column spacing - 4 metres), hence the name. Some later, in 1970s the typical construction was some modified - two rows of columns by 26 columns in each (column spacing - 6 metres). Due to larger column spacing, such modification was more comfortable for passengers.

*"Pervomayskaya" station opened in 1961 is the first "centipede" station in Moscow. This consruction was common for shallow Metro stations in 1960s.*










*In 1972 in Moscow were opened first "centipede" stations built by new modification like "Ulitsa 1905 Goda". This modification become common for shallow Metro stations in 1970s and partly - in 1980s (together with single-vaulted design).*










https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Первомайская_(станция_метро,_Москва)
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Улица_1905_года_(станция_метро)


----------



## 00Zy99

Berlin and Stockholm aren't that bad. Neither are the two example stations at the bottom.


----------



## Woonsocket54

If bathroom tiles are so vulnerable to train vibrations, they were a poor choice for station track walls. Or maybe this was just poor masonry. In light of this, perhaps they make more sense for side-platform stations (which are relatively few in Moscow).


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

There will be four bronze sculptures of sportmen at future Metro station CSKA (Third Interchange Contour) - football player, ice hockey player, basketball player and cross-country skier. The model for sculpture of basketball player is Victor Khryapa, the current captain of BC CSKA, two-time Euroleague winner (2008, 2016), European Champion (2007) and bronze medalist of 2012 Summer Olympics.










https://www.instagram.com/cskabasket/


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*October 31, 2016. The beginning of the general reconstruction of the ground-level segment of Line 4.*

http://kviten.livejournal.com/72984.html










*Metro station "Fili" opened on November 7, 1959 (during sadly-famous Nikita Khrushchev's "'the campaign of struggle against architectural excesses").*



















*The one of two vestibules is closed.*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*There will be granite surface instead of asphalt.*










*Also, there will be extended canopy over side platforms. During reconstruction, one of side platforms will be closed for passengers. When reconstruction of this platform will be finished, the other side platform will be also closed for reconstruction.*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*Metro station "Studencheskaya" ("Students") opened on November 7, 1958. Speaking in general, the ground-level segment of the Line 4 consists of 7 Metro stations which were opened in 1958-1965 during the sadly-famous Nikita Khrushchev's "'the campaign of struggle against architectural excesses").*










*There is only one vestibule in the center of station.*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## 00Zy99

While its not as fancy as the older stations, it still has a nice, clean, international look to it.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Moscow metro will run overnight for the first time during the New Year's holiday, from 12:30 am to 5:30 am at 15-minute intervals.

http://tr.ru/news/1916-na-novyy-god-moskovskoe-metro-vpervye-pereydyot-na-kruglosutochnyy-rezhim


----------



## 00Zy99

Is this the first time its EVER run overnight? Since it opened in the 1930s?


----------



## Woonsocket54

00Zy99 said:


> Is this the first time its EVER run overnight? Since it opened in the 1930s?


yes, according to numerous news articles. It will also run overnight on "City Day" (a holiday celebrated in early September) as well as during the 2018 soccer World Cup.

https://russian.rt.com/russia/news/329468-metro-kruglosutochnaya-rabota

http://ren.tv/novosti/2016-11-01/bez-pereryva-moskovskoe-metro-vpervye-budet-rabotat-kruglosutochno

https://riafan.ru/570370-moskovskoe-metro-vpervye-v-istorii-budet-rabotat-kruglosutochno


----------



## pashazz

34 new stations have been opened this year in Moscow Metro, with 2 more to be opened by the end of the year. This is an all-time record if I recall correctly


----------



## 00Zy99

Woonsocket54 said:


> yes, according to numerous news articles. It will also run overnight on "City Day" (a holiday celebrated in early September) as well as during the 2018 soccer World Cup.
> 
> https://russian.rt.com/russia/news/329468-metro-kruglosutochnaya-rabota
> 
> http://ren.tv/novosti/2016-11-01/bez-pereryva-moskovskoe-metro-vpervye-budet-rabotat-kruglosutochno
> 
> https://riafan.ru/570370-moskovskoe-metro-vpervye-v-istorii-budet-rabotat-kruglosutochno


Wow!

I wonder why the policy changed.



pashazz said:


> 34 new stations have been opened this year in Moscow Metro, with 2 more to be opened by the end of the year. This is an all-time record if I recall correctly


That's an average of three stations a month! Not many places in the world that you see that happening!


----------



## pashazz

00Zy99 said:


> That's an average of three stations a month! Not many places in the world that you see that happening!


but only 6 of them are underground


----------



## 00Zy99

Seems like there were more than that.


----------



## coth

10 stations still planned to open this year. 8 of them are underground.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Gulliver1.93m said:


> *Metro station "Lomonosovsky Prospekt" ("Lomonosov Avenue"), also known at SSC as "Lemon-osprey prospekt" *


:lol: that was my misprint...


----------



## _Night City Dream_

charmers said:


> Considering how expensive it is to build 'heavy-rail' metro lines, why are new---and much cheaper--tramlines getting 'short-shrift'?


Moscow is a huge and dense city with passengers flow of dozens of hundreds. Trams just don't meet these requirements. Besides, you might not be able to build a tram line because the area is already built-up. And building an underground tram line is a waste of money. But the first reason is the passenger flow.


----------



## coth

Gulliver1.93m said:


> I'm not CSKA fanatic (i.e. I don't belong to any official fan group), only a supporter (болельщик).
> 
> I respect Moscow history and traditions, but I absolutely sure that new transport stops should be named in the honour of more important objects for present-day life, not in the honour of historical non-actual toponym.
> 
> I didn't hear that you complained when Metro station near Tushino Aerodrome was named Spartak after football stadium, not project historical names of 1970s such as Volokolamskaya or Aeropole (Airfield). Nobody complained when Metro station on the Line 2 was named Dynamo in the honour of stadium which was opened just 10 years before the opening of Metro station.
> 
> So, please, boy, cry a louder - but it changes nothing! I enjoying it! By the way, there are many world stations named after sport clubs or sport objects. Some of them are renamed stations (such as Gillespie Road - Arsenal, Lima - Estación de Santiago Bernabéu, etc).


The man who often attend is fanatic. And considering that you putting CSKA over Moscow topology and history, you are sporting fanatic.


----------



## 00Zy99

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Moscow is a huge and dense city with passengers flow of dozens of hundreds. Trams just don't meet these requirements. Besides, you might not be able to build a tram line because the area is already built-up. And building an underground tram line is a waste of money. But the first reason is the passenger flow.


Well, there are actually plenty of places where there is room for trams and roughly the right amount of demand. The issue in Moscow is that they aren't fashionable for the current leadership.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

coth said:


> The man who often attend is fanatic.


 You know, there are special fan zones at many stadiums and sport arenas. I'm not so active supporter to visit it.



coth said:


> And considering that you putting CSKA over Moscow topology and history, you are sporting fanatic.


If you are not interesting by sports, it doesn't mean that it's not interesting for anybody. CSKA as sport club exist for almost 100 years. There are millions of Muscovites who visited matches of CSKA teams (football, ice hockey, basketball, earlier - volleyball, handball, etc). There are thousands of people who trained at CSKA. There are hundreds of CSKA athletes who won at least one Olympic gold. For all these people, CSKA become part of their life.

And, yes, the history of CSKA is also part of Moscow history. Khodynka Field (the place of numerous celebrations dedicated to coronations of Emperors) lost own actuality after Revolution of 1917. Nobody celebrates here anything. Moreover, there is little remains from this field - there were constructed many houses at this place.

And now, I don't fighting against history of Khodynka Field. I have no idea to rename Khodynka Boulevard or to demolish church dedicated to the victims of Khodynka tragedy. But transport objects are supposed to serve present-day passengers. There are no any need to name future transport objects in the honour of historical places and objects which are not actual for now.

All these reasonable arguments were said by you many times at Russian subforum. However, you decide to continue this "holy war" at international thread where only few users knows Moscow history in such details. For what? May be, it's time to stop it for now. The final decision was taken, and decoration of station will be connected with CSKA. The captains of basketball and ice hockey teams already posed for future sculptures at this stations. Nobody will cancel this decision at this stadia.


----------



## dars-dm

Mannequin challenge


----------



## 00Zy99

What the heck did I just watch?

Was that a bunch of real people seeing how long they can stand still?

How did they get that station shut down like that, especially given the Metro's famous frequency and reliability?

Which station is that? It looks beautiful, but I've never seen it before.


----------



## Woonsocket54

00Zy99 said:


> Which station is that? It looks beautiful, but I've never seen it before.


Lesoparkovaya station on Butovskaya line. It opened in February 2014.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lesoparkovaya


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

00Zy99 said:


> What the heck did I just watch?
> 
> Was that a bunch of real people seeing how long they can stand still?


 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mannequin_Challenge



00Zy99 said:


> How did they get that station shut down like that, especially given the Metro's famous frequency and reliability?


 The time at the clocks is 12:10 a.m, i.e. this Metro station will be closed after 50 minutes (therefore, time intervals are longer than at peak hours).



00Zy99 said:


> Which station is that? It looks beautiful, but I've never seen it before.


This is Metro station "Lesoparkovaya" ("Urban Forest") on the Line 12. The passenger traffic at this station is the lowest in Moscow Metro because there are no any infrastructure objects nearby, only Bitsa Park and Moscpw Automobile Ring Road. "Lesoparkovaya" was built for perspective development of nearest territory, there were plans to build transport hub nearby. Otherwise, according to existing norms, it was necessary to build technical platform with emergency exit during northern extension of the Line 12 (that would be just on 30% cheaper than construction of existing station).


----------



## dimlys1994

Khorvino metro station construction, November update:
http://www.mirmetro.net/moscow/reportings/khovrino112016


----------



## Ghostpoet

Which section of Moscow metro is next scheduled for opening?

Thnx!


----------



## Ruslan_Ufa

Ghostpoet said:


> Which section of Moscow metro is next scheduled for opening?
> 
> Thnx!


Line 8A, from Park Pobedy to Ramenki, which is scheduled for opening in December 2016 - January 2017


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*The construction of Metro station "Petrovsky Park" (Third Interchange Contour).*

http://www.mirmetro.net/moscow/reportings/petrovsky_park051216





































*The track walls are faced with white and black marble*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*The columns are faced with green granite. This is not accidentally because there will be transfer to Metro station "Dynamo" (1938) on the Green Line 2, so the colour of facing will be serve as additional element of navigation for passengers. The such idea will be realized at all transfer stations of the first stage of the Third Interchange Contour.*




























*The escalators of the northern exit.*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*During the first stage of construction of the Third Interchange Contour, there will be built five stations - "Delovoy Tsentr" ("Business Center"; with transfer to the Line 4 and Line 8A), "Shelepikha" (with transfter to the Moscow Central Circle or Line 14), "Khoroshyovskaya" (with transfter to the Line 7 and free transfer to the Moscow Central Circle), "TsSKA" ("CSKA") and "Petrovsky Park" (with transfer to the Line 2). All these stations will be opened in 2017. The sixth station - "Nizhnyaya Maslovka" (with transfer to the Line 9) will be opened later due to problems connected with deep-level method of construction.*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*These balconies of station will be used for transfer to the Line 2*




























*The northern vestibule of station*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

It's been a long time since I last shared my pics here.

Loom Osprey prospect station construction site.

Scheduled to open on the 26th of December.






























6 .12. 2016.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

00Zy99 said:


> Well, there are actually plenty of places where there is room for trams and roughly the right amount of demand. The issue in Moscow is that they aren't fashionable for the current leadership.


Wrong.


----------



## 00Zy99

_Night City Dream_ said:


> It's been a long time since I last shared my pics here.
> 
> Loom Osprey prospect station construction site.
> 
> Scheduled to open on the 26th of December.


Lemon Osprey Prospect!

Lemon Osprey Prospect!

I've become a Moscow Meme Machine!



>


What is that large, elaborate building complex on the right-hand side of the picture that looks sort of Stalinist in style? Its not one of the seven matching skyscrapers, is it?



_Night City Dream_ said:


> Wrong.


Please don't be rude. If you don't mind, could you please tell me WHY I am wrong?


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

00Zy99 said:


> What is that large, elaborate building complex on the right-hand side of the picture that looks sort of Stalinist in style? Its not one of the seven matching skyscrapers, is it?


Of course, it's not. This building is a part of "Shuvalovsky" living complex built in 2008 in the pseudo-Stalinist style.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

00Zy99 said:


> Hope not, or at least if they are they should replace it. Its really quite beautiful.


For now, there is no big necessary in this escalator gallery. I don't think that city officials will spend a money for its reconstruction (it will be quite unprofitable project). Also, problem with landslides at the Sparrow Hills remains actual.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lemon osprey prospect station construction site.

As I've already said, they're finishing it at a frantic pace. The new entrances are appearing, and being built very quickly. Just like they do it in China!




























22 .12. 2016.

So far, this year they've opened 5 stations of traditional metro + 31 stations of MCC. If they are able to open this part of line 8, they'll set a post-Soviet record, I guess.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

00Zy99 said:


> I'm pretty sure he means China.


No, I meant USA, of course.


----------



## 00Zy99

No "of course" about it. The US doesn't export crappy stuff because it can't compete at the low-end of the market. Where the heck did this idea come from? Someone sell you tile claiming it was from the US? The last time I saw bad tiles in the US they were 50+ years old.


----------



## Babysitter

00Zy99 said:


> No "of course" about it. The US doesn't export crappy stuff because it can't compete at the low-end of the market. Where the heck did this idea come from? Someone sell you tile claiming it was from the US? The last time I saw bad tiles in the US they were 50+ years old.


Those plastic panels aren't bad quality. Quite good, actually. They just don't fit the place, horribly. And awful color makes it even worse. Panels themselves aren't a problem, the choice to use them is. And word "cheap" was probably comparing them to classic Moscow Metro interiors of marble and granite, not with similar Chinese panels, of course.
Chill down, he is just frustrated. I understand him well, I use Yugo-Zapadnaya station almost every day and it became truly disgusting after reconstruction.


----------



## luacstjh98

Babysitter said:


> Those plastic panels aren't bad quality. Quite good, actually. They just don't fit the place, horribly. And awful color makes it even worse. Panels themselves aren't a problem, the choice to use them is. And word "cheap" was probably comparing them to classic Moscow Metro interiors of marble and granite, not with similar Chinese panels, of course.
> Chill down, he is just frustrated. I understand him well, I use Yugo-Zapadnaya station almost every day and it became truly disgusting after reconstruction.


No offense to the Europeans, but I personally think that décor fit the Germans better.

Agreed that it doesn't really fit in with the Stalinist/Soviet architecture of*most of the rest of the Metro, though...


----------



## Babysitter

luacstjh98 said:


> Agreed that it doesn't really fit in with the Stalinist/Soviet architecture of*most of the rest of the Metro, though...


We're speaking of this. The station is quite simple so there was no need to make a palace of it anyway, some simple and cheap ceramogranite could do the job. Or anything, really. But this… It doesn't even fit common sense.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Ramenki station construction site.








25 .12. 2016.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*Lomonosovsky Prospekt (Line 8)*

http://www.mirmetro.net/moscow/reportings/lomonosovsky20161221


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*Solntsevsky Radius of the Line 8*










*The world of numbers*




























*The northern exit*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*The ticket hall*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*Although this station is more or less ready, it's unlikely that all three stations of the Solntsevsky Radius will be opened before New Year. More likely, they will be opened in the beginning of 2017.*










http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=34958&st=1100&start=1100


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*Ramenki (Line 8)*

http://www.mirmetro.net/moscow/reportings/ramenki211206


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*The escalators*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*The tunnels*


----------



## Woonsocket54

Frunzenskaya station has reopened following renovations. Three old escalators were replaced with four new ones. 





































https://www.tvc.ru/news/show/id/107631


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Lemon osprey station construction site.













On the day prior to opening.

29 .12. 2016.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Ramenki station construction site.

They're working too fast to get everthing done in time: that's a day prior to the opening




















29 .12. 2016.


----------



## pashazz

do not spread misinformation - the opening is not in 2016. The fact that they let the major ride a test train is nothing. In fact, the planned date for these stations is January 2017, presumably 2 weeks from now.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

pashazz said:


> do not spread misinformation - the opening is not in 2016. The fact that they let the major ride a test train is nothing. In fact, the planned date for these stations is January 2017, presumably 2 weeks from now.


Mayor, not major.


----------



## Bankster

luacstjh98 said:


> It looks okay to me.
> 
> Then again, Russia isn't exactly in the best of financial health...


even during strong financial health it built like that so it is has more to do with quality control than financial health


----------



## Bankster

Juni said:


> Where did you see it? You are a high-level expert for determining the quality of materials just by looking at the pictures. I have seen many different metro systems, Moscow uses rather high-quality materials.


from the Russian forum



>


http://radikal.ru/fp/ln3eioytmdkbc


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

Zaz965 said:


> I understood...what do these circles on their hands serve for?


It using as signal plates for train driver. Black circle means he can ride away from station (there are red circles at the other sides of these plates - it's mean that train must stay at the station some more time). 

At the terminus stations, trains are either going in dead ends for switching of own direction or they are going in Metro depot. Sometimes trains are going to Metro depot not from terminus stations. In all these situations, all passengers must leave the carriages. Of course, there is audio information about it in the trains. However, some passengers can don't hear it because they are listening music in earphones / they are sleeping / they are drunk... or for other reasons. So, station attendant must check all carriages before leaving of trains - from head carriage to the end of train. If there remains some passengers, she must ask them to leave the train. When all carriages are empty, she must give signal for train driver with using this plate while staying near end of train.


----------



## luacstjh98

Is there only one attendant per station/one per platform?


----------



## Imer Suleymani

Most colorful metro system around


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

luacstjh98 said:


> Is there only one attendant per station/one per platform?


Yes, one attendant per station (of course, attendants are changing each other according to established schedule). They are also responsible for control of schedule of train operation, video registration of passenger traffic at the station and for control of works of cleaners.


----------



## Zaz965

I think it is cozy, because some other subways in the world don't have these attendants on the platform :cheers:


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

Zaz965 said:


> I think it is cozy, because some other subways in the world don't have these attendants on the platform :cheers:


I don't know what situation at other world Metro systems (especially where passenger traffic is much lower and time intervals between trains are much longer comparing with Moscow Metro). However, at railway transport similar profession exists for more than 100 years.

The salary of station' attendants is not so high. So, I guess their total salaries is just little part of overall Metro expenses.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yardmaster
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_Yardmasters_of_America


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*There is also exists annual professional contest for station's attendants.*

http://russos.livejournal.com/596200.html
http://russos.livejournal.com/721827.html


----------



## 00Zy99

Gulliver1.93m said:


> I don't know what situation at other world Metro systems (especially where passenger traffic is much lower and time intervals between trains are much longer comparing with Moscow Metro). However, at railway transport similar profession exists for more than 100 years.
> 
> The salary of station' attendants is not so high. So, I guess their total salaries is just little part of overall Metro expenses.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yardmaster
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_Yardmasters_of_America


On the Atchison, Topeka and the Santa Fe!!!

(the railroad's logo is visible in the background)

That's pretty much the stereotypical American railroad worker of the early 20th Century.


----------



## tunnel owl

Please two questions:

Do you use wet water-mains as hydrants in stations or is it a dry system? The Lady on the last Picture, does she use a short-circuit-closer or is it just for control if there is any current in third rail? Thanks.

BTW, Berlin U-Bahn did have Station-attendants in the past, too. London Underground still has too, if I recall correctly


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

tunnel owl said:


> Please two questions:
> 
> Do you use wet water-mains as hydrants in stations or is it a dry system?


We usr wet water-mains.



tunnel owl said:


> The Lady on the last Picture, does she use a short-circuit-closer or is it just for control if there is any current in third rail? Thanks.


She is checking that there is lack of voltage in the third (contact) rail for the further installation of short-circuit-closer on it (in order to remain safe in the case of unexpected supplying of voltage on the third rail).


----------



## ArchiMos

Bankster said:


> from the Russian forum


Wow, Bankster, you are so right, so right, how do they ever let the people in, the station is going down


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

Imer Suleymani said:


> Most colorful metro system around


Yes, for sure! 




























http://russos.livejournal.com/1065022.html


----------



## tunnel owl

Thanks Gulliver to your quick answer. We do the same in Berlin, checking Voltage with a lamp-board. Of cause in earlier time we had a short-circuit-closer looking similar to that Thing, the lady used.


----------



## KVentz

Gulliver1.93m said:


> They are also responsible for control of schedule of train operation, video registration of passenger traffic at the station and for control of works of cleaners.


They also get small things like wallets or phones occasionally dropped on the way using special tool.


----------



## 00Zy99

What station is in that last picture?


----------



## karmacode

00Zy99 said:


> What station is in that last picture?


Lermontovsky Prospekt (Лермонтовский Проспект), based on what I read.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

00Zy99 said:


> What station is in that last picture?


Lermontovsky Prospekt (Lermontov Avenue) on the Line 7.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Minskaya station.







































































































Opened on March 16, 2017.


----------



## zZero

Cross-posting some pix: 



Federation2014 said:


> http://www.m24.ru/galleries/6290


----------



## zZero

Cross-posting some photos 



Cypok said:


> *Церемония выхода на линию поезда нового поколения «Москва»*


----------



## zZero




----------



## Zaz965

zZero, have you ever used the moscow subway? what were your impressions?


----------



## Zaz965

pardon me, but these attendants remind me stewardess :drool:


----------



## zZero

Zaz965 said:


> zZero, have you ever used the moscow subway? what were your impressions?


I certainly have. Moscow metro rules.


----------



## luacstjh98

What signaling system does the Moscow Metro use? A fixed-block system or some kind of moving block one?


----------



## coth

Moving block. Controls distance and speed respective of distance.
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Автом...ация с автоматическим регулированием скорости
http://old.mosmetro.ru/about/structure/rollingstock/als_ars/


----------



## Zaz965

and CBTC communications based train control system? why not?


----------



## zZero

#evolution



CutePoison26 said:


> Из инстаграма.


----------



## Zaz965

thanks for posting...gorgeous photo


----------



## zZero

_https://twitter.com/MoscowMetro/sta...wsrc^tfw&ref_url=http://www.nashtransport.ru/_


----------



## Silly_Walks

zZero said:


> Cross-posting some photos


12 volt? Good way to fry your phone, which is expecting 5 volt.

Don't they mean 5V 1,2 mA?


----------



## zZero

icard:


----------



## luacstjh98

Out of curiosity - why is the 81-740 so different from other Moscow Metro cars in terms of car length and all?

Were they trying something out with that?


----------



## Juni

luacstjh98 said:


> Out of curiosity - why is the 81-740 so different from other Moscow Metro cars in terms of car length and all?
> 
> Were they trying something out with that?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medium-capacity_rail_transport_system

>> Moscow Metro: Line 12 – Butovskaya Line

Articulated car for maneuvers with a small radius.


----------



## Juni

Ie, you can safely be attributed to an unsuccessful experiment in those days when the financial situation was worse. Well, or almost unsuccessful experiment with finding good skills for the future.


----------



## luacstjh98

Juni said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medium-capacity_rail_transport_system
> 
> >> Moscow Metro: Line 12 – Butovskaya Line
> 
> Articulated car for maneuvers with a small radius.


Hmm... then why do they run on lines 3, 4 and 5 as well?


----------



## Juni

*"Oriole" (Иволга)*

Initially, these trains were built specifically for the MCC (Moscow Central Ring).


----------



## Juni

luacstjh98 said:


> Hmm... then why do they run on lines 3, 4 and 5 as well?


In those days the train was the most modern, its technical characteristics are universal and more.


----------



## Juni

The Moscow metro received 30 trains on the first contract (1-96) and under the second contract (97-114) there are already two trains. Maybe these trains are for the 8A line.

65193-66385-67193-66386-66387-67194-66388-65194
65195-66389-67195-66390-66391-67196-66392-65196


----------



## charmers

I wonder how many people in those previous pics know English Good to see that the cars have directions and maps po-anglieskii.


----------



## Juni

charmers said:


> I wonder how many people in those previous pics know English Good to see that the cars have directions and maps po-anglieskii.


The meaning of the word "knows" is very extensively. I write, read and speak in three languages (from different language groups), but English is not on this list ))


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*Big report about construction of the stations of the Third Interchange Contour (scheduled for opening this year)*

http://russos.livejournal.com/1396698.html

*The interchange between Petrovsky Park to Dynamo (Line 2) stations. It will be completed after the opening of the Third Interchange Contour due to difficult geological conditions (groundwaters).*










*VTB Arena (formerly - Central Dynamo Stadium) is under reconstruction which will be completed next year*










*The freezing of groundwaters*



















*The entrance to Petrovsky Park station*










*The decoration of vestibule is dedicated to Petrovsky Park and Petrovsky Travel Palace which located nearby*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*Petrovsky Park station. It's need to mention - the columns of each station of the Third Interchange Contour will have colour of the Line to which will be possible to commit transfer from this station. For example, here will be interchange to Dynamo station of the Line 2 which is depicted by green colour at the official Metro scheme. Such colour indication is supposed to be useful for orientation of passengers of the Third Interchange Contour.*










*The station will have fire-protection system which will separate balconies from rest of station in the case of fire alarm.*



















*The image of trees is reference to Petrovsky Park*










*The stairs to the balconies*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*The tunnels leads to Nizhnyaya Maslovka station. This station was been supposed to be opened together with opening of the first segment of the Third Interchange Contour. However, its opening was been postponed due to bad geologocal conditions (groundwaters) and deep level. That's why it became necessary to construct ways for the changing of direction of Metro trains in these tunnels beyond Petrovsky Park station (which will be terminus station for some time).*





































*Two ventilators*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*The tunnels leads to TsSKA (CSKA) station*



















*TsSKA (CSKA) station*










*The decoration of station is dedicated to the Central Sports Club of the Army (CSKA). There are many sport objects near this station for playing of CSKA teams and training of CSKA athletes (football stadium, basketball hall, ice hockey palace, etc).*










*The station is mainly decorated into red and blue colours (official colours of CSKA teams)*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*Unlike other stations of the Third Interchange Contour, here will be no transfer to other Line. That's why its columns are faced with black colour (which don't exist at the official Moscow Metro scheme).*



















*Also, there will be placed four bronze sculpturs at the platform of this station (football player, ice hockey player, basketball player and cross-country skier).*










*There will be three rows of escalators like in the trade center.*



















*The entrance to station*










*Church of St. Sergius of Radonezh on the Khodynka Field*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*Khoroshyovskaya station*










*The decoration of station is dedicated to the Russian avant-garde of early 20th century (art movements of Suprematism and Constructivism)*










*Here are names of most famous Russian artists and designers of this era*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*There will be interchange to the Polezhayevskaya station of the Line 7 (which is depicted by purple colour at the official Metro scheme. That's why columns are faced with marble of similar colour.*




























*The ceiling in the other vestibule*



















*The interchange to the Polezhayevskaya station (Line 7)*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*Shelepikha station near the Moscow International Business Center*



















*The vestibule of station*



















*The escalators*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*Like at CSKA station, there also will be no transfer to other Metro line. That's why columns are faced with white colour.*










*However, there will be transfer to the station of the Moscow Central Circle with same name.*














































*Except these four stations, there will be also opened Delovoy Tsentr (Business Center) station of the Third Interchange Contour. Until the completing of the central segment of the Line 8, the Third Interchange Contour will be merged with existing western segment of the Line 8 (Line 8A).*


----------



## charmers

So, does this mean that a monolingual English-only speaker could use the Moscow Metro without asking?

Also, how many of the riders speak English reasonably well?


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

charmers said:


> So, does this mean that a monolingual English-only speaker could use the Moscow Metro without asking?


Well, even Russian-speaking passengers (who coming to Moscow from other cities) often needs some time in order to find right direction (as it happens in any more or less extended Metro system).

Speaking about information for English speakers - as far I know, the audio information inside Metro trains at all Metro lines is already duplicating at English. The same with Metro schemes inside the trains and at the vestibules of stations. However, the information at the signs set at the station platforms didn't duplicated yet.



charmers said:


> Also, how many of the riders speak English reasonably well?


I would not expect that majority of passengers in the Moscow Metro will speak English reasonably well. Yes, many of them learned English at school and institute but, as rule, any information will be sooner or later forgotten if it will not find application in the daily life. If you will try to speak with young people (who educated in post-Soviet period), that your chances to find people who know at least basic English words will be higher.


----------



## coth

charmers said:


> So, does this mean that a monolingual English-only speaker could use the Moscow Metro without asking?
> 
> Also, how many of the riders speak English reasonably well?


It's not an English speaking country, so it doesn't need English signs.

But it doesn't matter. All signs in Moscow Metro are completely universal. You don't have to know any language to understand them. If you don't, language won't help you.


----------



## Sunfuns

English signs in non-Latin alphabet countries are merely to be nice to visitors, no other reason really. Maybe to some extent for safety too so that everyone understands where an exit is in case of emergency.


----------



## coth

Sunfuns said:


> English signs in non-Latin alphabet countries are merely to be nice to visitors, no other reason really. Maybe to some extent for safety too so that everyone understands where an exit is in case of emergency.


You don't need to know Russian to understand where exit is. Signs are universal with icons. Even those old without exit icons are easily readable and exit is only word without icon all upper case on old signs, so easily readable as letter-like icon - ВЫХОД.


----------



## Sunfuns

I can read and speak Russian so for me everything would be clear anyway, but I remember struggling a bit with public transport in Georgia (except metro) with idea where those buses are going. Always needed to ask...


----------



## FabriFlorence

charmers said:


> So, does this mean that a monolingual English-only speaker could use the Moscow Metro without asking?
> 
> Also, how many of the riders speak English reasonably well?


Actually you don't need to speak Russian to use Moscow metro. 

All you need is a little knowledge of the Cyrillic alphabet to be able to read the name of the stations.

You have also to pay attention at the voice announcements on the trains because there are no names on the stations platforms so inside the train it's impossible to read the name of the stations.

Anyway it's not so difficult. I used Moscow metro for a week with a very basic knowledge of Russian and I survived.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Rzhevskaya station construction site:














17 .08. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Somewhat historic moment.

Michurinsky prospect station construction site. As you might know, recently they've launched the construction of the second station that will be part of TPK (third large loop line), and the transfer between the two will be overground.

Yesterday I shot a picture of the first support in the middle of Michurinsky avenue for the overpass.






19 .09. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Shelepikha station construction site:



17 .09. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Michurinsky prospect station construction site.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Ochakovo station construction site.


----------



## Woonsocket54

*Nekrasovka station construction*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Michurinsky prospect station construction site.











26 .09. 2017.


----------



## ValterPravnik

Moscow has too much sprawl in my opintion


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Savyolovskaya metro station (line 9), construction of a transfer corridor to Nizhnyaya Maslovka (under construction).















5 .10. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Shelepikha station construction site. Opening soon.





























4 .10. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Sportivnaya station Southern entrance refurbishment.



4.10. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Set of pics of Mezhudanarosnaya and Vystavochnaya stations. Hard to believe, but the latter is over 12 yeats old!

You can see a Metro cafe as well.



































4 .10. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Michurinsky prospect station construction site. They've started mounting the overground bridge!







7 .10. 2017.


----------



## winterfell04

Gulliver1.93m said:


>


Beautiful! I can't read Cyrillic...what station is this ??! Anyone know if there's a website that shows pictures of all the new stations?


----------



## BHT

winterfell04 said:


> Beautiful! I can't read Cyrillic...what station is this ??! Anyone know if there's a website that shows pictures of all the new stations?


It's Shelepikha station. Good website (but in Russian) is this:  http://mirmetro.net/


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Building overground transfer corridor between both stations Michurninsky prospect.







29 .10. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Geological exploration for the new section of 3rd Ring line (between Prospect Vernadskogo station, currently being built by Chinese company CRCC and Zyuzino).








4. 11. 2017.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Is there a proposed map for the third ring line?


----------



## xavier114fch

siamu maharaj said:


> Is there a proposed map for the third ring line?


----------



## Arnorian

Is it known what will the topology of the third ring line be? Will the Delovoy Tsentr-Khoroshyovskaya be a independent spur, or will it be like London's Circle line (Delovoy Tsentr-Khoroshyovskaya-round the circle-back to Khoroshyovskaya with a broken circle)?


----------



## luacstjh98

If Khoroshyovskaya can be built with terminating facilities for trains from Delovoy Tsentr, would it be possible to run the KOM line all the way there?


----------



## Sameboat

Thanks ØM for patiently helping me correct all the details of the future plans, even though they are all subjects to change anytime soon.



(Diversion of Line 8A will only be added when the Petrovsky Park section is opened, otherwise it will look like a complete mess of the dashed lines of 8A and 11.)

But I am a bit tired of all the uncredited usages of my free works (both maps and MIDIs). Added the fact that I need to put more time and effort on my actual career which has nothing to do with cartography. I would rather someone else asks politely either Cerovic, Birman or ArtLebedev to add the non-exclusive Creative Commons Attribution Share-Alike license to their maps so those can be uploaded on Wikimedia Commons. (It can be released to Public Domain, waiving all rights either but who would do that?)

Another reason being since the inclusion of Central Circle and the upcoming Third Interchange Contour, the layout of the whole Moscow rapid transit railway system has become another cartographers' graveyard after Paris'. Even before Central Circle, the whole system begins to lean on the western part of the capital thanks to the International Business Center. The imbalance keeps worsening with the plan of Рублёво-Архангельская линия.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Moscow future S-banh system


----------



## luacstjh98

Am I missing something, or how are those lines passing through downtown Moscow?


----------



## Blackhavvk

New station in Moscow outskirts - Nekrasovka (District with the cheapest housing in Moscow.)


----------



## dilushasg1996

When are Petrovsky Park, CSKA, Horoshevskaya stations opening?


----------



## Cthulhu Fhtagn

dilushasg1996 said:


> When are Petrovsky Park, CSKA, Horoshevskaya stations opening?


Estimated time is spring of 2018


----------



## Da18be

Spring 2018???


----------



## Woonsocket54

Rasskazovka station (Line 8A southwest extension)

"Rasskaz" means a story. The station is decorated like a library. On the walls are photos of books by Chekhov, Gogol, Pushkin, Mayakovskiy, Akhmatova, Lermontov...









http://transphoto.ru/photo/1067395/?aid=489









http://transphoto.ru/photo/1067394/?aid=489


----------



## Cthulhu Fhtagn

Da18be said:


> Spring 2018???


Yes. Construction is in progress


----------



## Woonsocket54

Construction of Michurinskiy prospekt station on line 8A. This station will be partially on the surface. 










more photos: http://www.mirmetro.net/moscow/reportings/michurinsky20121201


----------



## masala

New trains in Moscow metro, seems fully translated into English


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Historic chandeliers at Baumanskaya station..



















6 декабря 2017 года.


----------



## luacstjh98

^^ What's the last picture?


----------



## BadHatter

Repaired rails


----------



## BadHatter

luacstjh98 said:


> Am I missing something, or how are those lines passing through downtown Moscow?


Those utilize mainly existing rail lines, bypassing existing rail terminals (leaving those for intercity and express trains). The eastern part of the center has most of the stations, with a lot of tracks, making it the best candidate for a cross-town train system without having to dig big tunnels. Using these tracks, old industrial railways and some new construction, it's possible to hook up all those railway lines into one system. The diagram is a preliminary measure so as to raise PR for the project, no detailed reconstruction plans exist as of yet. The govt promises to make this system like the Moscow Central Circle, with 4-5 min minimal intervals and faster speeds.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Kurskaya station. line 5.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Taganskaya station (line 5).


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Taganskaya station, line 7.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Shelepikha station construction site. Opening soon.











17 .12. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

MOSCVA train.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Ilic said:


> What I found odd is that some English is written with French phonetics in the Moscow subway. For example Ж would have "J" instead of Zh or Ž. I study French too and the J is something I detest. In English writing J is never a Zh sound, so I don't get why they have it so on "some" metro lines in Moscow.


Unlike Mandarin Chinese, which has pinyin, Russian has never been successfully romanized in a standard fashion. There appear to be different ways of romanizing Russian words into English, French and German. That said, the Moscow metro has traditionally used English-style romanization, but recently they dropped the ball and have used a combination Anglo-French on line 7. Does that line have a francophone ridership? Anyway, this needs to be fixed and made consistent across the network because right now it looks rather sloppy.

Notice here that Kaluzhskaya is Romanized using English phonetics.



_Night City Dream_ said:


> 81-760 train on line 6.


But on line 7, Polezhayevskaya is spelled using Anglo-French phonetics. And I say that because according to Wikipedia, it is “Polejaevskaïa” in French, so they didn’t even get it fully French but some sort of hybrid. The others are English, because Pushkinskaya would be Pouchkinskaïa in French. You can’t see it here, but Zhulebino is spelled Julebino on the diagram. Someone goofed.









https://ria.ru/photolents/20170414/1492246678.html?inj=1#ria_media=g1492246678_0=1492246331


----------



## coth

It's a very recent tendency to change Zh to J. Someone behind it doesn't have a well knowledge of English.


----------



## Canzone

*Rasskazovka*




























































russos.livejournal.com


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Shelepikha station.















18 .02. 2018.

Opening next week!


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*February 26, 2018. The opening of five stations of the Greater Ring Line (aka Third Interchange Contour).*

https://russos.livejournal.com/1425206.html










*TsSKA (CSKA) station*





































*The emblem of CSKA (Central Sports Club of the Army)*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*Russos, the author of photos*



















*Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*Sergey Ivanov, the former Minister of Defence and CSKA's fan*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*CSKA's athletes*



















*For some years, Line 8A will be merged with Greater Ring Line 11*










*The transfer between Metro stations Petrovsky Park (Line 11) and Dynamo (Line 2) is not ready yet*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*Petrovsky Park station*





































*Troika cards with images of all 5 new stations*


----------



## Woonsocket54

Gulliver1.93m said:


> *For some years, Line 8A will be merged with Greater Ring Line 11*


Congratulations for creating a confusing diagram!!!

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## dars-dm

*CSKA*
Entrance






Three sets of escalators


Platform


Ceiling


These letters are huge 


For the first time in years bronze statues have been installed at a new station.
Ice Hockey


Skiing


Basketball


Football


The line layout doesn't look like Moscow at all, more like London


----------



## Woonsocket54

*Greater Ring Line - new stations (opened 2018.02.26)*

*Petrovskiy Park *station









http://transphoto.ru/photo/1087355/









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Petrovsky_Park_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_04.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Petrovsky_Park_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_03.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Petrovsky_Park_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_02.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Petrovsky_Park_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_01.jpg

*TsSKA (CSKA)* station









http://transphoto.ru/photo/1087356/









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:CSKA_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_14.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:CSKA_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_13.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:CSKA_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:CSKA_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_10.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:CSKA_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_07.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:CSKA_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_05.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:CSKA_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_01.jpg

*Khoroshyovskaya* station









http://transphoto.ru/photo/1087354/









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Khoroshyovskaya_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_03.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Khoroshyovskaya_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_01.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Khoroshyovskaya_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_02.jpg

*Shelepikha* station









http://transphoto.ru/photo/1087357/









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shelepikha_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_01.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shelepikha_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_02.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shelepikha_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_03.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shelepikha_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_04.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shelepikha_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_06.jpg

*Delovoy Tsentr* station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Delovoy_Tsentr_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_01.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Delovoy_Tsentr_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_05.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Delovoy_Tsentr_Moscow_Metro_Opening_Day_07.jpg


----------



## charmers

Good to see more of the Metro signage in English At least more monolingual English-only speakers will be albe to navigate Mockba. Although, I did notice that some of the translations were less than accurate.

coth...

As an alleged 'native Englsih speaker'. Ya lioblio tvoye <<zadrovliniyes anglieskii>> zaryblineniye(?) interresant To us 'natives', that can sound strange. Maybe my English got 'sick' when Donald Trump became President.

A better choice would probably be 'bad Englsh'


----------



## charmers

Still seems like it would be cheaper--and faster--to build more surface tramway lines.


----------



## Falubaz

charmers said:


> ...Maybe my English got 'sick' when Donald Trump became President...


Maybe it's not a right place to heal your plitical frustrations?


----------



## BadHatter

charmers said:


> Still seems like it would be cheaper--and faster--to build more surface tramway lines.


Moscow needs both, not one instead of the other


----------



## dimlys1994

Special Troika cards, commemorating opening of 5 new Line 11 stations:
http://transphoto.ru/photo/1087420/


----------



## FabriFlorence

CSKA station is absolutely amazing!


----------



## karmacode

dimlys1994 said:


> Special Troika cards, commemorating opening of 5 new Line 11 stations:


Sorry if a bit off topic, but will this card be available during World Cup? Because I want to collect them but I can only go there during World Cup. Spasibo!


----------



## dars-dm

karmacode said:


> Sorry if a bit off topic, but will this card be available during World Cup? Because I want to collect them but I can only go there during World Cup. Spasibo!


Yes, but probably you will have to find it in one of souvenir shops, as most or all cards from the stations have been bought out.


----------



## ЛК




----------



## Aokromes

I don't get the desing of lines 8A (north part) and 11 (south part).


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

Aokromes said:


> I don't get the desing of lines 8A (north part) and 11 (south part).


In fact, currently this is one Metro line which operate by "fork" principle (with two branch lines in directions to Delovoy Tsentr and Ramenki stations).

The problem is that central segment of Line 8 can't be built in nearest future. So, when Line 8A will be extended to the south (to highly-populated districts of Solntsevo and Novo-Peredelkino), it will be have big passenger traffic. That's why it should have more transfers to other Metro lines. Otherwise, there would be only one comfortable transfer (at Park Pobedy station), and Metro segment between Park Pobedy and Kievskaya will be very overloaded (even now there is huge passenger traffic at Kievskaya transfer knot).


----------



## dars-dm

The main problem is in wrong-way reverse tracks near Delovoy tsentr stations, restricting train frequency for both lines. They choose an option to merge lines to reduce intervals.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Gulliver1.93m said:


> In fact, currently this is one Metro line which operate by "fork" principle (with two branch lines in directions to Delovoy Tsentr and Ramenki stations).


The "4" train also "forks" west of Kiyevskaya.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

Woonsocket54 said:


> The "4" train also "forks" west of Kiyevskaya.


Sure. But branch line to Delovoy Tsentr was initially designed to be part of Line 4 while merging of Line 8A and Line 11 is temporary solution.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

My impressions and loads of pics of Shelepikha station:

https://ncd2010.livejournal.com/423748.html


----------



## Aokromes

Gulliver1.93m said:


> In fact, currently this is one Metro line which operate by "fork" principle (with two branch lines in directions to Delovoy Tsentr and Ramenki stations).
> 
> The problem is that central segment of Line 8 can't be built in nearest future. So, when Line 8A will be extended to the south (to highly-populated districts of Solntsevo and Novo-Peredelkino), it will be have big passenger traffic. That's why it should have more transfers to other Metro lines. Otherwise, there would be only one comfortable transfer (at Park Pobedy station), and Metro segment between Park Pobedy and Kievskaya will be very overloaded (even now there is huge passenger traffic at Kievskaya transfer knot).


But, before devlovoy tesentr was part of 8a no? why remove it from line?


----------



## Blackhavvk

Aokromes said:


> But, before devlovoy tesentr was part of 8a no? why remove it from line?


Delovoy tsentr 8a and delovoy tsentr 11 is a two different stations. The first is now temporarily closed. You could have confused them, because they look the same. The reason I will now show in the pictures.
In 2014 the station was opened. Traffic was carried out by shuttles.

In 2016 3 more stations more open in 8a line. Now you could not use the shuttle, and it was decided to use a circular movement. But Reversing headshunt no complete at that date(red).To turn the train used Headshunt in front of the station with a change of direction 3 times

On the original plans, they wanted to open the lines separately. Then we would have 2 different stations Delovoy tsentr.Furthermore, the line 11 also has a problem of unfinished tracks behind the station








But at the end of this year, another 7 stations will be opened westward on line 8a. And turn through a turn in front of the station is unable to cope with the increased flow of trains. It was decided to temporarily connect line 8a and 11.But the turn before the station Delovoy tsentr 8a was on a new direction(voilet). Movement to this station was impossible. In contrast to Delovoy tsentr 11. Turnover before him does not fall into a new direction. 

Now, until they open the turn on the line 8a , the lines will be merged, but Delovoy tsentr 8a is closed.
Look this scheme 
http://trackmap.ru/img/trackmap.gif
Sorry Google translate


----------



## Aokromes

Thx!


----------



## luacstjh98

What happened to the construction of the central section of Line 8?


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

karmacode said:


> Sorry if a bit off topic, but will this card be available during World Cup? Because I want to collect them but I can only go there during World Cup. Spasibo!


On opening day, there were huge lines to ticket offices as passengers wanted to buy a lot of these Troika cards as souvenirs for themselves and for their relatives/familiars. Especially CSKA's fans wanted to buy Troika cards with image of their Metro station. So, it's unlikely that in June it will be possible to buy such cards in in ticket offices.



luacstjh98 said:


> What happened to the construction of the central section of Line 8?


Its construction was postponed because now it's difficult to build new Metro stations at deep level in the city center (too much buildings and underground communications).


----------



## FabriFlorence

Gulliver1.93m said:


> In fact, currently this is one Metro line which operate by "fork" principle (with two branch lines in directions to Delovoy Tsentr and Ramenki stations).
> 
> The problem is that *central segment of Line 8 can't be built in nearest future.* So, when Line 8A will be extended to the south (to highly-populated districts of Solntsevo and Novo-Peredelkino), it will be have big passenger traffic. That's why it should have more transfers to other Metro lines. Otherwise, there would be only one comfortable transfer (at Park Pobedy station), and Metro segment between Park Pobedy and Kievskaya will be very overloaded (even now there is huge passenger traffic at Kievskaya transfer knot).


I really hope that the segment of Line 8 will be built as soon as possible. Because two segments of unfinished lines are not very useful. I hope also that the northern segment of line 8A will became a new line (line 16?) and that it was extended to the south.


----------



## Blackhavvk

FabriFlorence said:


> I really hope that the segment of Line 8 will be built as soon as possible. Because two segments of unfinished lines are not very useful. I hope also that the northern segment of line 8A will became a new line (line 16?) and that it was extended to the south.


Now

Then

Then

And


----------



## Blackhavvk

Moscow in 2028(10 years to go)


----------



## Aokromes

I wonder why they don't make line 16 starting from that branch of line 4.....


----------



## Afdch

Aokromes said:


> I wonder why they don't make line 16 starting from that branch of line 4.....


Line 8 and line 11 use 8-car trains; while line 4 uses 6-car trains; the platforms have different length and width (line 4 Vystovochnaya is 118*11.8 metres, while line 8A Delovoy Tsenter is 164*14.9 metres). So it is impossible to use those stations in a full-duty lines like 8 and future 16.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Some retro.











23 .02. 2018.


----------



## Afdch

Also the distance between 2 stations on line 4 is just 500 metes which is kinda useless in a current situation.

You can see the route of central part of line 8.
In black, existing lines and stations, coloured is new or to be constructed parts.


----------



## luacstjh98

I guess they expect the loads coming from Moscow-City to have to be distributed across two Line 4 stations? After all, Line 4 is a smaller line...

On a side note, now that I look at the two Delovoy Tsentr stations, I can't help but think that they could have done a Park Pobedy there...


----------



## _Night City Dream_

25 .02. 2018.


----------



## pashazz

tbh I think Line 16 on this map will be line 13 in reality. Now Line 13 is monorail. Line 15 (13 on this map) is most likely to be opened next year, without changing prior numbers. On the other hand, Delovoi Tsentr, the first station of the line was built after Line 12 was announced and before Line 14 was announced


----------



## Aokromes

Afdch said:


> Also the distance between 2 stations on line 4 is just 500 metes which is kinda useless in a current situation.
> 
> You can see the route of central part of line 8.
> In black, existing lines and stations, coloured is new or to be constructed parts.
> 
> []https://i.imgur.com/0yAi2Gq.jpg[/IMG]


Thx! it helps a lot to understand things where on a metro map looks really strange


----------



## Blackhavvk

Aokromes said:


> Thx! it helps a lot to understand things where on a metro map looks really strange


Two more for you.


----------



## Izus67




----------



## FabriFlorence

pashazz said:


> tbh *I think Line 16 on this map will be line 13 in reality. Now Line 13 is monorail.* Line 15 (13 on this map) is most likely to be opened next year, without changing prior numbers. On the other hand, Delovoi Tsentr, the first station of the line was built after Line 12 was announced and before Line 14 was announced


If line 13 is the monorail, why the theoretical line 16 on this map should became line 13?


----------



## Aokromes

FabriFlorence said:


> If line 13 is the monorail, why the theoretical line 16 on this map should became line 13?


monorail is planed to be demolized.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Building transfer corridor to Nizhnyaya Maslow ka station (big circle line).


----------



## [D1ego]

*Metro. Big circle line.*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*March 11, 2018. The northern extension of the Line 10 (planned to be opened this Friday)*

https://russos.livejournal.com/1426361.html










*Okruzhnaya station*










*Seligerskaya station*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*Verkhniye Likhobory station*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*Okruzhnaya station*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*Okruzhnaya station*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*The testing train*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*Seligerskaya station*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Blackhavvk

6 days to go.
Seligerskaya. New terminal station. Only for 4 years. In 2022 3 new stations was open behind this station.








Only subsurface station in north radius of 10line 








Verkhniye likhobory This station is furthest from city center deep level station(~60m deep). 








Only 1 exit is ready to open. 1 another was opened later.








Okryzhnaya (second furthest from city center deep level station) 








Also with only one exit. Second(to Okryzhnaya MCC) is no ready :sad:








More photos here 
https://nemihail.livejournal.com/641282.html


----------



## Woonsocket54

Wasn't this one supposed to open before the election?


----------



## jserradell

Why we do not count line 14 as a full metro line? Just because it is operated by a rail company different from Moscow Metro? Is there any "important" difference to other lines? It appears in the Moscow official metro map...

I think we can consider line 14 as another metro line so we can add 54 km more, so Moscow metro reaches 414 km.


----------



## Juni

Started to operate a new type trains: 81-765.2/766.2/767, for the Filevskaya line of the Moscow Metro.



















Seats have changed in the head cars.




































The scoreboard with the scheme became larger.


















The rest has changed little.


----------



## masala

World Cup in metro


----------



## Blackhavvk

First goal of Russia


----------



## masala

Launching Ramenki-Rasskazovka section


































































































































https://www.mos.ru/mayor/media/photo/6626057/tiles/3/0/


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Macha urine sky prospect station construction site.

One of the cranes is being dismantled.

Untitled by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

Untitled by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

Untitled by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

Untitled by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

4 .07. 2018.


----------



## Antje

First it was Lemon Osprey Prospect, then Ramen Kite, then Michigan Rinspy, and now Macha … what?

I want to know what a T9 version of the Moscow Metro Map would look like.


----------



## Lion007

*New sattelite image from Google Earth from 25.5.2018 :cheers::cheers::cheers:*


----------



## xalexey

The metro station is announced by the famous Russian football commentator.


----------



## Balkanada

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Macha urine sky prospect station construction site.


Is this structure going to be used as a shopping centre, office space? Looks awfully big for just a metro station


----------



## lawdefender

The new built Moscow metro station still without installing the safety panel door system.


----------



## xalexey

^^
What for?


----------



## FabriFlorence

lawdefender said:


> The new built Moscow metro station still without installing the safety panel door system.


The safety panel door system is really necessary on driverless metro only. 

To put platform screen doors in the monumental metro stations of Moscow, IMO would be really ugly. hno:


----------



## masala

In 1970s many metro stations were build in St.Petersburg like this:








Then this idea was dropped.

Latest stations have glass doors:









But still no consensus if it is useful whatsoever


----------



## lawdefender

xalexey said:


> ^^
> What for?


Platform screen doors system 

Prevent people from accidentally falling onto the tracks, getting too close to moving trains, and committing suicide or homicide (by pushing).

Prevent or reduce wind felt by the passengers caused by the piston effect which could in some circumstances make people lose their balance

Reduce the risk of accidents, especially from service trains passing through the station at high speeds.

Improve climate control within the station (heating, ventilation, and air conditioning are more effective when the station is physically isolated from the tunnel).

Improve security — access to the tracks and tunnels is restricted.

Lower costs — eliminate the need for motormen or conductors when used in conjunction with Automatic Train Operation, thereby reducing manpower costs.

Prevent litter build up on the track, which can be a fire risk.

Improve the sound quality of platform announcements, as background noise from the tunnels and trains that are entering or exiting is reduced.

Their primary disadvantage is their cost; installing a system typically costs several million USD per station. When used to retrofit older systems, they limit the kind of rolling stock that may be used on a line, as train doors must have exactly the same spacing as the platform doors; this results in additional costs due to depot upgrades and otherwise unnecessary purchases of rolling stock. They also impede natural ventilation, increasing climate control costs.


----------



## coth

lawdefender said:


> Prevent people from accidentally falling onto the tracks, getting too close to moving trains, and committing suicide or homicide (by pushing).


This is the main reason along with climate control for elevated stations. But you don't need full height doors for that. There are other options. Look at Japan.



lawdefender said:


> Prevent or reduce wind felt by the passengers caused by the piston effect which could in some circumstances make people lose their balance


Not an issue.



lawdefender said:


> Reduce the risk of accidents, especially from service trains passing through the station at high speeds.


Not an issue.



lawdefender said:


> Improve climate control within the station (heating, ventilation, and air conditioning are more effective when the station is physically isolated from the tunnel).


This applies to elevated stations. But not to underground systems that have system-wide ventilation



lawdefender said:


> Improve security — access to the tracks and tunnels is restricted.


There are alarm systems for that - movement and pressure detectors.



lawdefender said:


> Lower costs — eliminate the need for motormen or conductors when used in conjunction with Automatic Train Operation, thereby reducing manpower costs.


That's a common mistake. In a large transport system you still need a man for the case of emergency. And the system itself cost a lot of money to maintain.



lawdefender said:


> Prevent litter build up on the track, which can be a fire risk.


This might be an issue in New York Subway, but Moscow Metro is maintained daily. There is no garbage.



lawdefender said:


> Improve the sound quality of platform announcements, as background noise from the tunnels and trains that are entering or exiting is reduced.


Well, this might be another point after people safety.


----------



## lawdefender

coth said:


> This is the main reason along with climate control for elevated stations. But you don't need full height doors for that. There are other options. Look at Japan.
> 
> 
> Not an issue.
> 
> 
> Not an issue.
> 
> 
> This applies to elevated stations. But not to underground systems that have system-wide ventilation
> 
> 
> There are alarm systems for that - movement and pressure detectors.
> 
> 
> That's a common mistake. In a large transport system you still need a man for the case of emergency. And the system itself cost a lot of money to maintain.
> 
> 
> This might be an issue in New York Subway, but Moscow Metro is maintained daily. There is no garbage.
> 
> 
> Well, this might be another point after people safety.


If the Metro system has enough budget to install the Platform screen doors system, all the reasons you mentioned above do not matter.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

lawdefender said:


> If the Metro system has enough budget to install the Platform screen doors system, all the reasons you mentioned above do not matter.


There are no any significant reasons for wasting money for installing platform screen doors at the station. The maintance of such system will cost very much. It also leads to increasing of time intervals between trains because drivers need to spent some more seconds for exact approach of train doors to PSDs (that's actual for busiest subway system like Moscow Metro). Also, there will be problem with using of different rolling stock at the line because train doors should be located exactly the same. 

Unfortunately, falls of passengers on rails sometimes occurs in the Moscow Metro, but it happens very rarely. The majority of them are suicidal people, but the installation of PSDs at new stations would not save from this problem - these people can just choose another station of same line (without PSDs) and to commit suicide there.


----------



## FabriFlorence

Gulliver1.93m said:


> ...
> Unfortunately, falls of passengers on rails sometimes occurs in the Moscow Metro, but it happens very rarely. The majority of them are suicidal people, but the installation of PSDs at new stations would not save from this problem - these people can just choose another station of same line (without PSDs) and to commit suicide there.


The only way to avoid suicide in the metro is to put PSDs in all stations.


----------



## lawdefender

FabriFlorence said:


> The only way to avoid suicide in the metro is to put PSDs in all stations.



Yes, just like Hong Kong, Singapore and All the Chinese cities Metro systems installed PSDs in all their Metro stations.


----------



## pccvspw999

masala said:


> In 1970s many metro stations were build in St.Petersburg like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this idea was dropped.
> (...)


This is only the result of the used construction method: between the two train tunnels, put at a certain distance, a third tunnel in excavated for the station. Once completed, cut-troughs were made to connect all three tunnel together.
It’s still a used method, mainly in deep stations.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Novoperedelkino station review with loads of pics.



https://ncd2010.livejournal.com/445550.html


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*September 18, 2018. The construction of Metro station "Belomorskaya" ("White Sea"; Line 2).*

http://mosinzhproekt.ru/page/60/2099










*The mounting of escalators.*










*The traction substation.*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*White Sea Street.*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Some stations on line 1 now feature on their walls new line maps having FOUR new stations that are scheduled to open early in 2019:

Untitled by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

19 .09. 2018.


----------



## Aokromes

Crazy, 33% increase of length xd

In the south, Metro completed an extension of the line from Yugo-Zapadnaya in 2016, adding Troparyovo in December 2014, Rumyantsevo in January 2016, and Salaryevo in February 2016.[2] Metro has planned an 11.6 km extension to the town of Kommunarka in 2019 with the construction of four stations: Filatov Lug, Prokshino, Olkhovaya, and Stolbovo. Stolbovo will allow transfers to the Ulitsa Novatorov branch of the Bolshaya Koltsevaya line.[3] The city released initial station designs for Olkhovaya and Stolbovo in December 2017 and set an initial completion date in 2019.[4]


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Moskva train at Kuntsevskaya station (line 4, terminus)



21 .09. 2018.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Kuntsevskaya stations refurbishment.











21 .09. 2018.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Finally "Rasskazovka" station review by me with loads of pics.



https://ncd2010.livejournal.com/446039.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Gradually orange line is getting new generation trains of the Moskva family. As it used to be my line since I was a kid, I've shared some personal feelings about it.




See here:
https://ncd2010.livejournal.com/450401.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_

I've written a review of a new highway in New Moscow development area. However, I place it here as the extension of Line 1 will run along the new highway.



Go here:
https://ncd2010.livejournal.com/450980.html

To see more pics and a short movie at the end.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

CSKA station.

Just to remind you that the station opened on February 26, 2018.


There's an announcement saying the escalator needs repairing/maintainance. The work is scheduled to be carried out from June 30 to October 30.



This is insane. It worked only 4 months before that.


----------



## Stuu

_Night City Dream_ said:


> CSKA station.
> This is insane. It worked only 4 months before that.


Either a manufacturing fault or an installation fault probably. Not that unusual with new infrastructure


----------



## charmers

Nice to see more---for the already spoiled native English-only speakers---bilingual English/Russian maps.


----------



## Nikomoto

construction metro station

the residents of the district of Nekrasovka, Moscow city visited the construction site of metro station " Nekrasovka" by валентин паршин, on Flickr

станция метро некрасовка by валентин паршин, on Flickr

metro station "ulitsa dmitrievskogo by валентин паршин, on Flickr

the finishing stage of the metro Kosino by валентин паршин, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54

*Construction of Stromynka station on the Big Ring Line*









































































source: https://stroi.mos.ru/news/kak-stroitsia-stantsiia-stromynka-na-bol-shom-kol-tsie-mietro-fotolienta


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken in September this year, the project of new escalator gallery from Kosygina St to Vorobyovy Gory station:
http://transphoto.ru/photo/1147024/


----------



## FabriFlorence

^^ This is a great news! Right now, go up on Vorobyovy Gory on foot is quite tiring. An escalator to get to Kosygina Ulitsa is very useful!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Now line 4 features only brand new Moskva trains.


----------



## Juni

Meanwhile, the hundredth "Moscow" train of 195 ordered trains has been delivered to the Moscow Metro. And also, in 2019, the fourth modification of the train "Moscow" is expected. Let me remind you that there have already been modifications 81-76x, 81-76x.2 and 81-76x.3. Most likely, 81-76x.1 are models for the city of Baku.

What's new:
New design of the exterior of the train and control cabin;
coupler head fairing;
improved interior design salons;
electrodynamic braking to a complete stop of the train;
optimization of electrical equipment of the train;
modern wireless communication driver with the dispatcher;
increased glass area of ​​the door leaves;
advanced driver's console.

In the photo we also see new high definition information screens, located on the new black panels above the doors. New form of handrails.


----------



## Woonsocket54

A new station (Belomorskaya) has opened on the north end of town. This is an infill station on Line 2.


















































































Source: https://russos.livejournal.com/1454989.html


----------



## Izus67

Soon



















source


----------



## _Night City Dream_

My pics and impressions of Belomorskaya station. It's in Russian but you can google translate it.



https://ncd2010.livejournal.com/471763.html


----------



## Woonsocket54

Opening of Northgate International Coach Terminal, next to Khovrino metro station. International buses will begin serving the bus depot in February-March 2019.

https://www.mos.ru/mayor/themes/2299/5295050/


----------



## Izus67

*"Savelovskaya" station (Big Circle Line) is opened today*




































































































https://www.mos.ru/mayor/media/photo/6928057/tiles/1/0/


----------



## atlantis5484

The station's design make me think to Kubrick' s space movie and also " Solaris " by Andreï Tarkovski , the somewhat Russian's " response" to 2001... 










A really great masterpiece too... It could be a good idea to have a station's design that make a tribute to this film !


----------



## Aokromes

atlantis5484 said:


> The station's design make me think to Kubrick' s space movie and also " Solaris " by Andreï Tarkovski , the somewhat Russian's " response" to 2001...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really great masterpiece too... It could be a good idea to have a station's design that make a tribute to this film !


i think more on myst game.


----------



## masala

I have read somewhere 55 new stations are planned to be opnend in nearest 5 years in Moscow, if true, this is a huge number.


----------



## coth

Wouldn't consider such long period.

*Opened in 2018*
First segment of Large Circle Line with a section of future Stroginskaya/Arkhangelskaya Line - 6 stations, 12,56 km.
Second segment of Lyublinsko-Dmitrovskaya Line northern section - 3 stations, 4,26 km
Second segment of Solntsevskaya Line south-west extension - 7 stations, 13,48 km
Belomorskaya station on Zamoskvoretskaya line on existing section.

Large Circle Line and Solntsevkaya Line temporarily operating as a single line, so 1 station was closed. So route length is about 0,2-0,3 km shorter.

Total opened in 2018 - 30,8 km 17 stations.


*Under construction lines*
Nekrasovskaya Line - 13,87 km 8 stations 
Large Circle Line - ~60 km 22 stations
Sokolnicheskaya Line - 8,8 km 4 stations

Total under construction - 83 km 34 stations

There are more plans, but this is what is under construction at the moment.

*Plans for this year*
March 2019 - first section of Nekrasovskaya Line - 5,33 km 4 stations
Mid 2019 - Sokolnicheskaya Line extension - 8,8 km 4 stations
December 2019 - Large Circle Line section - 6,33 km 4 stations or 4,53 km 3 stations.

20,46 km and 12 stations.

Last year Moscow Metro has surpassed NYC Subway. This year could surpass London Underground, if something won't be postponed until next year.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Izus67 said:


> *"Savelovskaya" station (Big Circle Line) is opened today*


This means Savyolovskiy vokzal is now served by multiple metro lines.

Now, out of the nine main railway stations (vokzals) in central Moscow, only Rizhskiy vokzal is served by just one metro line. Each of the other eight is served by multiple lines.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

coth said:


> Wouldn't consider such long period.
> 
> *Opened in 2018*
> First segment of Large Circle Line with a section of future Stroginskaya/Arkhangelskaya Line - 6 stations, 12,56 km.
> Second segment of Lyublinsko-Dmitrovskaya Line northern section - 3 stations, 4,26 km
> Second segment of Solntsevskaya Line south-west extension - 7 stations, 13,48 km
> Belomorskaya station on Zamoskvoretskaya line on existing section.
> 
> Large Circle Line and Solntsevkaya Line temporarily operating as a single line, so 1 station was closed. So route length is about 0,2-0,3 km shorter.
> 
> Total opened in 2018 - 30,8 km 17 stations.
> 
> 
> *Under construction lines*
> Nekrasovskaya Line - 13,87 km 8 stations
> Large Circle Line - ~60 km 22 stations
> Sokolnicheskaya Line - 8,8 km 4 stations
> 
> Total under construction - 83 km 34 stations
> 
> There are more plans, but this is what is under construction at the moment.
> 
> *Plans for this year*
> March 2019 - first section of Nekrasovskaya Line - 5,33 km 4 stations
> Mid 2019 - Sokolnicheskaya Line extension - 8,8 km 4 stations
> December 2019 - Large Circle Line section - 6,33 km 4 stations or 4,53 km 3 stations.
> 
> 20,46 km and 12 stations.
> 
> Last year Moscow Metro has surpassed NYC Subway. This year could surpass London Underground, if something won't be postponed until next year.


It also should be noted 2 new Metro depot which were put into operation in the passed 2018 which became record year in the history of Moscow Metro.



Woonsocket54 said:


> This means Savyolovskiy vokzal is now served by multiple metro lines.
> 
> Now, out of the nine main railway stations (vokzals) in central Moscow, only Rizhskiy vokzal is served by just one metro line. Each of the other eight is served by multiple lines.


Well, Metro station "Rzhevskaya" of the Greater Ring Line is planned to be opened near Riga Rail Terminal in coming years.


----------



## benstro

Hey guys, i have a question about Belomorskaya stn.: are those magnificent mosaics on the platform copies of some original paintings, or they are original masterpieces as mosaics?


----------



## xalexey

Results of the year


----------



## benstro

^^Thanks! It is really cool masterpieces!


----------



## rakesh

atlantis5484 said:


> The station's design make me think to Kubrick' s space movie and also " Solaris " by Andreï Tarkovski , the somewhat Russian's " response" to 2001...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really great masterpiece too... It could be a good idea to have a station's design that make a tribute to this film !


Tarkovsky>Kurbrick. Arguably the greatest. I would also put Bresson, Ozu and Mizoguchi up there with him.


----------



## the_tower

I have a question that is somehow not related but related to metro. Hear me out please.
Metro 2033, 2034 and 2035 written by Dmitry Glokhusvsky, makes a new game soon.
And I wanted to know something important (as the game is being developped by ukrainians)
Is dmitry glukhovsky against russia? or against russian people? I often hear him or read him saying that he dislike russia, but he enjoy being a russian criticizing russia.
So I didn't read these books, but played them, and i don't know but it feels anti-russian to me, they got a feeling of this kind of stuff. So is he against his own people?

Thanks for any answer


----------



## masala

the_tower said:


> ...
> Thanks for any answer


Obviously, you are trolling and don't need the answer.


----------



## alterWhite

Wow the Belomorskaya and especially the Savelovskaya are taking modern station design on a whole new level. 

In my opinion this is now on par with the quality of the first stalinist stations, just a new more modern approach as far as design and style goes.


----------



## benstro

the_tower said:


> ...
> So I didn't read these books, but played them, ...



Well, then you should read it. It's pretty good, and it's in the Moscow Metro.


----------



## masala

17 new stations were opened in 2018, which is a historical record - https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/115859/

14 new stations are scheduled for this year.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Ground exploration for the new Kommunarskaya line:



The rest is here: https://ncd2010.livejournal.com/474352.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_

dars-dm said:


> An article in Russian dedicated to the reconstruction of Line 4, critisized for destroying modernist architecture of late 50s - early 60s. Before-after pics included
> https://www.the-village.ru/village/city/situation/341081-kak-izurodovali-golubuyu-vetku


The village is mostly known for [email protected] over nearly everything that is going on in the city.


----------



## Woonsocket54

The planned Rublevo-Arkhangel'skaya line, which will begin at Shelepikha (connection to line 8), with stops at Ulitsa Narodnogo Opolcheniya (connection to Big Circle Line), Zhivopisnaya, Strogino (connection to line 3), Troitse-Lykovo, Rublevo-Arkhangel'skoye and Il'yinskaya. The last two stops are outside the Moscow beltway.










http://www.vao-moscow.ru/stolichnye...kt-uchastka-rublevo-arhangelskoj-linii-metro/


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Universitet Drushby narodov station construction site. Brand new line of Moscow metro that will go on to New development areas!

























Can't believe it has started.

Pics taken on March 27-28.

https://ncd2010.livejournal.com/496935.html


----------



## Aokromes

^^ Wikipedia entry about it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommunarskaya_line


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Took a series of pics of Kakhovskaya station, line 11. The station is closed as in the future line 11 will be part of Big Loop Line.



https://ncd2010.livejournal.com/499216.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Sportivnaya station entrance at night.

The station opened in 1957, 4 years after Stalin passed away and principles to build the most beautiful metro in the world went away, yet this station was designed as early as under Stalin so, it is not as ugly and utilitarian architecture as it became shortly after, under Khrushtchev.



3 .04. 2019.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Ulitsa Novatorov station construction site (Large loop line)

50$ of Leninsky avenue is blocked and diverted away in order to have enough room for the construction site.










6 .04. 2019.


----------



## Kvin

2017





2016
Московское центральное кольцо (МЦК)


----------



## vartal

^^Метро тут каким боком? Темой не ошибся?


----------



## BadHatter

Nekrasovka station of the new line 15 (Nekrasovskaya), the first part of which is set to open this summer (the test train launched 7 days ago):



raisonnable said:


> "Некрасовка" вчера:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yugo-Vostochnaya (south-eastern) station on that same line (part of the 2nd stage). 



raisonnable said:


> "Юго-восточная". Судя по всему начали укладывать пол:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Papont

Line 15 of Moscow metro is inaugurated. 6.9 km, 4 new stations. :cheers:


----------



## BadHatter

Some pics of the new stations (line 15) + the brand new Rudnevo train yard that serves line 15. Both the line and the train yard are still under construction, and are set to finish late next year. I believe they intend to open the second part of the line together with the Northwestern portion of the large ring line, so people who ride this line can actually get to other parts of the city, and not stampede the MCC and commuter rail. The current interval on line 15 is 6 minutes. As the line expands, more stock will be added to bring it down to the insane Moscow average of 90 seconds in rush hour 

Rudnevo Train Yard




























Nekrasovka 









Ulitsa Dmitrievskogo



























Lukhmanovskaya









The current terminus and transfer to line 7, Kosino









Misc


















AND THE SOURCE, OF COURSE:
https://russos.livejournal.com/1470933.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_

My review of Kosino station (opened on June 3). You can google translate the page to read.



https://ncd2010.livejournal.com/507777.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_

My review of Ulitsa Dmitrievskogo station, opened on June 3.



https://ncd2010.livejournal.com/508064.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_

My review of Lukhmanovskaya station.



https://ncd2010.livejournal.com/508248.html

Follow the link for more pictures and explanations.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

My review of the last opened station in Moscow, Nekrasovka, the farthest on line 15 from the downtown.



https://ncd2010.livejournal.com/508721.html

See the link for more pics and descriptions.


----------



## Alargule

What are all those people looking at?


----------



## Antje

Alargule said:


> What are all those people looking at?


This (also from NCD’s blog):

213_9330 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr


----------



## dars-dm

New stations


dars-dm said:


> *Филатов Луг*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Прокшино*





dars-dm said:


> *Ольховая*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Коммунарка*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

https://ncd2010.livejournal.com/510570.html


----------



## Izus67

Some more pictures of new stations: *Filatov lug, Prokshino, Olkhovaya, Kommunarka*.

































































































































































































https://www.mos.ru/mayor/media/photo/7138057/carousel/5/16/


----------



## Woonsocket54

The construction of the "Universitet Druzhby Narodov" station (Peoples' Friendship University, formerly known as Patrice Lumumba University) on the Kommunarskaya line has commenced.

https://stroi.mos.ru/news/sobianin-nachalos-stroitiel-stvo-stantsii-kommunarskoi-linii-mietro-u-rudn


----------



## Juni




----------



## Woonsocket54

There is a renewed effort to construct Suvorovskaya metro station, on the existing inner ring line (line 5) between Novoslobodskaya and Prospekt Mira stations. There will be an interchange to Dostoyevskaya station on line 10 (which opened back in 2010). This is the only place where a radial line crosses line 5 without an interchange. 
When this stretch of line 5 was built in the 1950s, space for an infill station was set aside – thus, in this stretch, the tracks are level and there is space between them for a wide island platform. Over the years, there have been efforts to build the infill station, but they have gone nowhere. The latest one was in 2012, but no construction took place, and the plan was shelved in 2017. Perhaps the new plan, which came to light in the past couple weeks, will actually result in a new station. Amazingly, the new station will be built without interruption of passenger service on line 5, but one of the two tracks on this segment may be temporarily taken out of service at times.

https://realty.ria.ru/20190801/1557073167.html

https://stroi.mos.ru/news/dvizhieni...i-suvorovskaia-ostanavlivat-nie-planiruietsia


----------



## luacstjh98

If they do decide to build it, how would the station be built, given the depths of line 5?


----------



## coth

3 options.
1. Temporary bypass tunnels
2. Built-in station, similar way to Tverskaya
3. Line cut for a few years

https://pastvu.com/p/37900


----------



## Woonsocket54

luacstjh98 said:


> If they do decide to build it, how would the station be built, given the depths of line 5?


There is a good precedent for how Tverskaya station (formerly known as Gor'kovskaya) was built in an existing operating tunnel, opening in 1979. 

Some construction on Suvorovskaya station actually did take place 2012-13, and the construction sites have been preserved for use in the upcoming project.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Construction of the tunnel carrying the counter-clockwise track of the _Bol'shaya Kol'tsevaya Liniya_ (Big Ring Line) (BKL) has commenced between "Prospekt Vernadskogo" and "Ulitsa Novatorov" station. The "Galina" tunnel boring machine (TBM) will burrow for almost 1200 meters at a depth of 20 meters. This TBM had earlier dug the "Michurinskiy Prospekt"-"Prospekt Vernadskogo" segment of the BKL.

https://stroi.mos.ru/news/uchastok-...t-pod-stantsiiei-mietro-i-dvumia-prospiektami

Also, construction of three BKL stations has commenced:

1. "Ulitsa Narodnogo Opolcheniya" (People's Militia Street)
2. "Klenovy Bul'var" (Maple Boulevard)
3. "Ulitsa Novatorov" (Innovators' Street)

https://stroi.mos.ru/news/ieshchie-tri-stantsii-nachali-stroit-na-bol-shom-kol-tsie-mietro


----------



## Woonsocket54

Big Ring Line (BKL) tunnel from Karamyshevskaya to Ulitsa Narodnogo Opolcheniya has been bored through by the "Svetlana" tunnel boring machine.

https://stroi.mos.ru/news/sobianin-...-dvukh-tonnieliei-na-bol-shom-kol-tsie-mietro

"81-720/721 Yauza" subway cars have been fully taken out of service after a 2019.07.30 accident on the Kakhovskaya shuttle line. The trains involved in the accident were not in revenue service at the time.

http://mirmetro.net/node/3000


----------



## luacstjh98

They've been removed from Line 10 as well?


----------



## Woonsocket54

luacstjh98 said:


> They've been removed from Line 10 as well?


That looks to be the case, according to Wikipedia


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Verkhniye Likhobory*

Moscow, Russia: Verkhnie Likhobory metro station, Line 10 by nabobswims, no Flickr


















*Paveletskaya*

Moscow, Russia: Paveletskaya metro station, Line 5 by nabobswims, no Flickr

























*Petrovsky Park*

Moscow, Russsia: Petrovsky Park metro station, Lines 8A & 11 - Opened 2018 by nabobswims, no Flickr


















*Aeroport*

Moscow, Russia: Aeroport metro station, Line 2 - Opened 1938 by nabobswims, no Flickr


















*Komsomolskaya*

Moscow, Russia: Komsomolskaya metro station, Line 5 - Opened 1952 by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54

Woonsocket54 said:


> There is a renewed effort to construct Suvorovskaya metro station, on the existing inner ring line (line 5) between Novoslobodskaya and Prospekt Mira stations. There will be an interchange to Dostoyevskaya station on line 10 (which opened back in 2010). This is the only place where a radial line crosses line 5 without an interchange.
> When this stretch of line 5 was built in the 1950s, space for an infill station was set aside – thus, in this stretch, the tracks are level and there is space between them for a wide island platform. Over the years, there have been efforts to build the infill station, but they have gone nowhere. The latest one was in 2012, but no construction took place, and the plan was shelved in 2017. Perhaps the new plan, which came to light in the past couple weeks, will actually result in a new station. Amazingly, the new station will be built without interruption of passenger service on line 5, but one of the two tracks on this segment may be temporarily taken out of service at times.


According to the latest press release, the new station will not be completed before 2023 at the earliest.

https://stroi.mos.ru/news/stantsiiu-mietro-suvorovskaia-postroiat-nie-ranieie-2023-ghoda-bochkariev


----------



## Woonsocket54

Construction at Nizhegorodskaya station on the Big Ring Line and Nekrasovskaya Line (there will be a cross-platform interchange)









































































source: https://russos.livejournal.com/1477751.html#cutid1


----------



## BadHatter

This is a slightly outdated scheme, but it really helps to grasp just how much work is going on right now, especially since this thread is not updated very regularly. This shows all the tunnels being worked on right now (the Kommunarka line is not at tunnel stage yet). Black is what has already been built, the north part having opened in 2018 and the southern part being the original terminus of line 2 before the branching and expansion in the 80's. The we have a simple red to green color code system for each tunnel and station. A red tunnel is not yet under construction, yellow is in the process of and green means the tunnel has been dug. A red station is in the digging and pipe relaying process, a yellow station is properly under construction and a green station is in the interior decorating stage. A single thick line represents a 2 track tunnel (this is shown separately as these tunnels are rare for the Moscow metro), and 2 parallel thin lines represent the traditional 1 track tunnels. Stations that are represented with 2 rectangles have two platforms, one on each side of the rails, and stations represented with 1 rectangle are traditional center island platforms.



raisonnable said:


> Схема проходки БКЛ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alargule

What's the rationale behind using a two-track tunnel for certain sections?


----------



## coth

Supposed to be cheaper. Moscow has a lot of 6-meter TBMs. Additional 10-meter TBMs where purchased to accelerate development.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Perovo*

Moscow, Russia: Perovo metro station, Line 8 - Opened 1979 by nabobswims, no Flickr


















*Filatov Lug*

Moscow, Russia: Filatov Lug metro station, Line 1 - Opened 2019 by nabobswims, no Flickr


















*Fonvizinskaya*

Moscow, Russia: Fonvizinskaya metro station, Line 10 - Opened 2016 by nabobswims, no Flickr


















*Kotelniki*

Moscow, Russia: Kotelniki metro station, Line 7 - Opened 2015 by nabobswims, no Flickr


















*Dmitrovskaya*

Moscow, Russia: Dmitrovskaya metro station, Line 9 - Opened 1991 by nabobswims, no Flickr


















*Pushkinskaya*

Moscow, Russia: Pushkinskaya metro station, Line 7 - Opened 1975 by nabobswims, no Flickr


















*Avtozavodskaya*

Moscow, Russia: Avtozavodskaya metro station, Line 2 - Opened 1943 by nabobswims, no Flickr


















*Aviamotornaya*

Moscow, Russia: Aviamotornaya metro station, Line 8 - Opened 197 by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## BadHatter

Stromynka-Aviamotornaya (full gallery, lots more pictures)



raisonnable said:


> "Stromynka":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





raisonnable said:


> "Rubtsovskaya":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





raisonnable said:


> "Lefortovo":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





raisonnable said:


> "Aviamotornaya". Future transfer to line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , reusing an old shaft that was used for the original Aviamotornaya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the suburban rail tracks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All credit to big lad Russos for these fantastic photos


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Kiyevskaya*

Moscow, Russia: Kiyevskaya metro station, Line 3 - Opened 1953 by nabobswims, no Flickr

























*Savyolovskaya*

Moscow, Russsia: Savyolovskaya metro station, Lines 8A & 11 - Opened 2018 by nabobswims, no Flickr


















*Dostoyevskaya*

Moscow, Russia: Dostoyevskaya metro station, Line 10 - Opened 2010 by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

Preparatory work has began on Line 8A 5,2 km extension from Rasskazovka to Vnukovo Airport. Opening is planned by late 2022:
https://www.mos.ru/news/item/69249073/










So if completed on time, Vnukovo will be the first airport in Russia and in post-USSR that will be linked by metro system.


----------



## masala

USB connectors don't last long at home usage, wonder how long they will last here


----------



## Juni

I think that they will change the usb-board as a whole.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Lefortovo station (u/c)


----------



## dimlys1994

Construction was completed on first 2 of 4 tunnels for turnback sidings beyond Delovoy Tsentr station. One for line 8A and one for line 11. New sidings will allow to separate both lines:
https://stroi.mos.ru/news/gotovy-dv...siiami-dielovoi-tsientr-bkl-i-zhieltoi-vietki










It is planned to be completed by the end of the year


----------



## luacstjh98

Plenty of questions:

^^ Presumably the other 2 tunnels are for the future connection between lines 8 and 8A?

Also, how will lines 8A and 11 operate after the opening of this turnback?

How will Shelepikha and Delovoy Tsentr stations be served after the full opening of line 11?


----------



## dimlys1994

luacstjh98 said:


> Plenty of questions:
> 
> ^^ Presumably the other 2 tunnels are for the future connection between lines 8 and 8A?


What is going on right now is that metro builders are constructing two turnback sidings. One will serve line 8A and yes, in future it will connect with line 8 in the east. Lines 8 & 8A merger itself is delayed, but City Hall wants to start works as soon as possible. Turnback sidings are seen here on the map from trackmap.ru:


http://trackmap.ru/img/trackmap.gif













luacstjh98 said:


> Also, how will lines 8A and 11 operate after the opening of this turnback?


After the competion of works, Delovoy Tsentr station on line 8A will be reopened. It was opened in January 2014, but was closed in February 2018 after the completion of line 11's first section. After the reopening, trains will run along Delovoy Tsentr-Rasskazovka route (and in future line 8A will be extended southwards to Vnukovo Airport).
Line 11 will continue depart from other Delovoy Tsentr station.



luacstjh98 said:


> How will Shelepikha and Delovoy Tsentr stations be served after the full opening of line 11?


Shelepikha and Delovoy Tsentr stations will continue to be served by line 11 for the time being. But in future, these two stations will become part of new Rublyovo-Arkhangelskaya line (no line number is given yet). Construction is planned to start next year and to be completed by 2028.
Here is line's map. Details can be found in Russian Wikipedia:






Рублёво-Архангельская линия — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org


----------



## Juni

Meanwhile in Moscow. The Guinness World Records Company has set a world record for the largest number of tunnel boring machine (TBM), which are simultaneously taking place in one project - as part of the Moscow Metro Development Program. 23 tunnel boring machines are currently used in construction subway in Moscow.


----------



## luacstjh98

dimlys1994 said:


> Shelepikha and Delovoy Tsentr stations will continue be served by line 11 for the time being. But in future, these two stations will become part of new Rublyovo-Arkhangelskaya line (no line number is given yet). Construction is planned to start next year and to be completed by 2028.


Presumably that means line 11 will operate full-loop trains and Savyolovskaya-Delovoy Tsentr service (or something like that)?


----------



## dimlys1994

luacstjh98 said:


> Presumably that means line 11 will operate full-loop trains and Savyolovskaya-Delovoy Tsentr service (or something like that)?


I guess yes, something like that


----------



## dimlys1994

6 more stations were opened today on Nekrasovskaya line (line 15) - 4 stations (Yugo-Vostochnaya, Okskaya, Stakhanovskaya and Nizhegorodskaya) will remain as part of the line, while 2 others (Aviamotornaya and Lefortovo) will become part of future Big Circle line (line 11):








В Москве заработал второй участок Некрасовской линии метро


Новый участок Некрасовской линии метро Москвы от "Косино" до "Лефортово" открыли в пятницу для пассажиров, на этом участке расположены станции "Юго-Восточная", "Окская", "Стахановская", "Нижегородская" и "Авиамоторная", которые теперь соединены с действующими станциями "Некрасовка"...




www.interfax.ru























Elektrozavodskaya station will be added to the line 15 by the end of the year and will also become part of line 11, when extension from Savyolovskaya station will be completed. After that, line 15 will be shortened to Nizhegorodskaya station:








Строительство станции «Электрозаводская» БКЛ планируют завершить до конца года


С нее можно будет делать пересадку на одноименную станцию Арбатско-Покровской линии метро и на платформу Электрозаводская Рязанского направления Московской железной дороги.




www.mos.ru


----------



## Izus67

*Yugo-Vostochnaya*








*Okskaya*








*Stakhanovskaya*








*Nizhegorodskaya*
























*Aviamotornaya*
















*Lefortovo


























Мэр / Сайт Москвы







www.mos.ru












Собянин открыл шесть станций метро на Некрасовской линии и БКЛ


Мэр Москвы Сергей Собянин открыл еще четыре станции Некрасовской линии метро и примыкающий к ней участок Большой кольцевой линии (БКЛ) метро из двух станций.




stroi.mos.ru




*


----------



## ArchiMos

I especially like this monument to Coronavirus, I mean, really, really.


----------



## coth

For the record. Moscow Metro is now longest metro system in Europe and in the World outside China.
Moscow - 408 km
London - 402 km

And that is excluding Line 14, which is entirely metro (urban heavy rail, entirely separated, with own right of way).
Total metro in Moscow - 462 km.
Total metro in London - 440 km.

Tokyo is difficult to count though.


----------



## dars-dm

ArchiMos said:


> I especially like this monument to Coronavirus, I mean, really, really.
> 
> View attachment 42354


The monument is dedicated to two outside rings intersecting here: Line 11 and the Moscow Central Circle. The ball is the central Moscow; lines on the ball reflect Moscow metro lines inside Line 5.


----------



## Musha

That's an amazing monument, IMO. I love it!


----------



## Arnorian

dimlys1994 said:


> What is going on right now is that metro builders are constructing two turnback sidings. One will serve line 8A and yes, in future it will connect with line 8 in the east. Lines 8 & 8A merger itself is delayed, but City Hall wants to start works as soon as possible. Turnback sidings are seen here on the map from trackmap.ru:


And what will happen with Line 15 when the full circle of Line 11 gets built? Will it be shortened to Nizhegorodskaya? If that is the case they should extend it to Proleterskaya, or even Paveletskaya.


----------



## dimlys1994

Arnorian said:


> And what will happen with Line 15 when the full circle of Line 11 gets built? Will it be shortened to Nizhegorodskaya? If that is the case they should extend it to Proleterskaya, or even Paveletskaya.


Yes, line 15 will be shortened to Nizhegorodskaya.

As for extension, there are some rumors, that line 15 will be extended alond Moscow Central Circle and merge it with now under construction Kommunarskaya line (currently branded as line 16, though with no official line colour). First line section - Ulitsa Novatorov-Kommunarka - will open in 2023:









Троицкая линия — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org












Коммунарскую линию метро в будущем соединят с Некрасовской


Прорабатывается возможность соединения будущей Коммунарской линии метро с Некрасовской через центральную часть города, сообщил журналистам главный инженер Института Генплана Москвы Михаил Крестмейн.




stroi.mos.ru


----------



## Arnorian

Thanks!


----------



## zidar fr

Moscow is the only map in the world I have to keep updating every 3 months!
Now that line 11 has several parts built I reworked the map so it can integrate smoothly over time.


----------



## coth

A note. Line logos are predefined. It's not just design. MM lines have round shape. MCD lines have trapezoid form.
















Additional for line 14. It's double color - white with raspberry red outline. In logo line color is defined in outline. So you can see double outline in line 14 logo.


----------



## dimlys1994

dimlys1994 said:


> Preparatory work has began on Line 8A 5,2 km extension from Rasskazovka to Vnukovo Airport. Opening is planned by late 2022:
> На месте будущей станции метро «Внуково» начались подготовительные работы
> 
> So if completed on time, Vnukovo will be the first airport in Russia and in post-USSR that will be linked by metro system.


New infographic for Vnukovo metro extension is released by City Hall. The new section will be 4,9 km long and will feature new metro bridge over Likova River:
Проект метромоста между станциями «Пыхтино» и «Внуково»: инфографика


----------



## Juni

Meanwhile, the new train 81-775 / 776/777 "Moscow 2020" arrived in the Moscow metro.










There is also a low teaser video. It feels like the train is transparent both along and across. There is display outside, and large screens inside, and more usb sockets.


----------



## Juni

This design was found on the telegram channel of the train plant. Perhaps this is "Moscow 2021 Coronavirus Killer" ))


----------



## Juni




----------



## Juni

I do not know who will be interested in this information, but I will show how much the control panels of the last types of trains differ. You can definitely distinguish between them.

Firstly, completely different speed selectors are installed:
81-760/1 - fixed speeds 1 2 3 4;
81-765/6/7 - speed1 further set depending on the holding time of the handle;
81-775/6/7 - speed1 further direct smooth adjustment by the position of the handle.

Secondly, the appearance of the console:
81-760/1









81-765/6/7









81-775/6/7


----------



## Blackhavvk

Future. No so far.


----------



## Bcn

^^

Thank you!

Do you have the full map?

I don't see the south extensions! Lines 16-18? 15A-17A?



PD: the dark blue lines are cable cars?


----------



## Blackhavvk

Its unofficial map, based on official plans








Перспективная карта


Максимально точная карта прохождения всех линий Московского метрополитена с трассировкой переспективных линий метро, МЦК и МЦД. Актуализировано по состоянию на начало сентября 2019 года по информации из официальных источников.




www.behance.net














> PD: the dark blue lines are cable cars?


Yes


----------



## Bitxofo

What is the total extension now in km, please?
Spassibo!!


----------



## coth

408.1 km of underground
+54 km = 462.1 km including surface lines
+4.7 km of monorail = 466.8 km

75 km of underground lines under construction
217 km of surface lines under construction


----------



## Juni

coth said:


> 408.1 km of underground
> +54 km = 462.1 km including surface lines
> +4.7 km of monorail = 466.8 km
> 
> 75 km of underground lines under construction
> 217 km of surface lines under construction


We forgot about the D1 and D2 lines, which are very similar to the Moscow Central Circle and separated from the general railway networks.
Total in Moscow 598.8 km. lines of the existing system of off-street transport.

+Upd. A total of 328 operating stations of the existing system of extra-street transport in Moscow:
underground/metro/subway - 233
monorail - 6
MCC - 31
D1 - 24
D2 - 34

Five metro stations temporarily closed for reconstruction.


----------



## Bcn

Blackhavvk said:


> Its unofficial map, based on official plans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Перспективная карта
> 
> 
> Максимально точная карта прохождения всех линий Московского метрополитена с трассировкой переспективных линий метро, МЦК и МЦД. Актуализировано по состоянию на начало сентября 2019 года по информации из официальных источников.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.behance.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes


Thank you!


----------



## coth

Juni said:


> We forgot about the D1 and D2 lines, which are very similar to the Moscow Central Circle and separated from the general railway networks.
> Total in Moscow 598.8 km. lines of the existing system of off-street transport.


D1 and D2 are counted as under construction. At the moment there are just commuter and suburban trains working in Moscow Metro mode within the city. Once they will have exclusive tracks and trains, they could be counted as metro.


----------



## vartal

coth said:


> Once they will have exclusive tracks and trains, they could be counted as metro


No.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Meme time

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268239542278029314


----------



## Zaz965

I am very happy to see new trains with air conditioner because Moscow is too cold


----------



## ajw373

Lucky they can be used for heating too. Very efficient heating at that.


----------



## dimlys1994

The alignment of new Biryulevskaya line was approved by City Hall. Length of the line - 23 km and will consist of 10 stations. Line colour, number and stations' names are to be finalised:








Бирюлевская линия метро


Новая линия московского метро находится в проектировании. Названия станций могут быть изменены. Бирюлевская линия пройдет от станции ЗИЛ на МЦК в районы Бирюлево Восточное и Бирюлево Западное.




stroi.mos.ru














ZIL station will have an interchange with MCC (line 14), Tekhnopark - with line 2, Klenovyi Bulvar - with line 11 and Biryulevo-Passazhirskoe - with commuter rail services to Paveletskyi railway station


----------



## fafalulu

It looks weird, why there is no second interchange with the green line at Kantemirowskaya station.


----------



## dimlys1994

Frenchlover said:


> @Dimlys. I didn't understood well what part of L11 and L15 they were going to open in december? On Urbanrail, they talk about an extension of L15 till Elektrozavodskaya instead ?
> Could you please clarify ?


@Frenchlover, by the end of the year Moscow Metro will open:


5 km western extension of line 11A between Khoroshyovskaya and Mnevniki stations (two stations Karamyshevskaya and Mnevniki)
2,9 km northern extsion of line 15 to Elektrozavodskaya

The last station will be served by line 15 until 2021-2022, when the line 11A Savelovskaya-Elektrozavodskaya section will be completed. After that, Elektrozavodskaya-Nizhegorodskaya section will be transfered to line 11A (and line 11 as well).


----------



## BadHatter

Basically every station on line 15 past Nizhegorodskaya are future circle line stations, but since the north end of the circle line is deep underground its slower to build than those. Thus they were opened as part of line 15, which was important to finish quickly because line 7 next to it is overcapacity and needs to be alleviated.

On the west side, they're opening up 2 circle line stations on a branch line going west from the currently operational route. Once the whole ring is open, it will operate as a ring route with a branch line to MIBC. In the future, the currently operational branch line will become part of the planned line to Rublevo-Arkhangelskoye (northwest suburbs). You can see the changes on the city map here (and look at future schematics), with one caveat: they mark the eastern big circle line stations in the big circle line color for some reason, but they are serviced by line 15 trains, which is how it is illustrated on the official metro app.









Метро


С 2011 года протяженность московского метро выросла в 1,5 раза. Построено 143,5 км линий, 69 станций и 11 электродепо.




stroi.mos.ru






To sum up my answer succinctly, they are only opening line 11 (big circle line) stations this year. However, due to the lengthy construction process on other parts of the line, the eastern stations will be serviced by line 15 for the coming future.


----------



## Frenchlover

BadHatter said:


> Basically every station on line 15 past Nizhegorodskaya are future circle line stations, but since the north end of the circle line is deep underground its slower to build than those. Thus they were opened as part of line 15, which was important to finish quickly because line 7 next to it is overcapacity and needs to be alleviated.
> 
> On the west side, they're opening up 2 circle line stations on a branch line going west from the currently operational route. Once the whole ring is open, it will operate as a ring route with a branch line to MIBC. In the future, the currently operational branch line will become part of the planned line to Rublevo-Arkhangelskoye (northwest suburbs). You can see the changes on the city map here (and look at future schematics), with one caveat: they mark the eastern big circle line stations in the big circle line color for some reason, but they are serviced by line 15 trains, which is how it is illustrated on the official metro app.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Метро
> 
> 
> С 2011 года протяженность московского метро выросла в 1,5 раза. Построено 143,5 км линий, 69 станций и 11 электродепо.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stroi.mos.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To sum up my answer succinctly, they are only opening line 11 (big circle line) stations this year. However, due to the lengthy construction process on other parts of the line, the eastern stations will be serviced by line 15 for the coming future.


Thx for the precise answers . What is MIBC ? Is it Delevoy Tsentr ?

I was wondering, looking at the 2022 Map below, how will actually be exploited L11 and especially the branch to Delovoy Tsentr of the so-called "circle" L11 ?

What about linking L8 and L8A ? Is the project still ongoing or indefinitely postponed ?








@ Dimlys and Bad Hatter. Last question, why are there not (excepting by chance one station on L4) any Metro extensions to the adjoining suburban cities that are increasing a lot and have many dense quarters (ex : Balasicha, Mystici, Krasnogorsk, L'ubercy, Korolëv, Chimki etc...) ? Does Moscow oblast doesn't want to pay for it ? Other reason ?


----------



## BadHatter

Frenchlover said:


> Thx for the precise answers . What is MIBC ? Is it Delevoy Tsentr ?
> 
> I was wondering, looking at the 2022 Map below, how will actually be exploited L11 and especially the branch to Delovoy Tsentr of the so-called "circle" L11 ?
> 
> What about linking L8 and L8A ? Is the project still ongoing or indefinitely postponed ?
> View attachment 803161
> 
> @ Dimlys and Bad Hatter. Last question, why are there not (excepting by chance one station on L4) any Metro extensions to the adjoining suburban cities that are increasing a lot and have many dense quarters (ex : Balasicha, Mystici, Krasnogorsk, L'ubercy, Korolëv, Chimki etc...) ? Does Moscow oblast doesn't want to pay for it ? Other reason ?



MIBC = Moscow International Business Center, as it is known on this here forum. It is indeed called Delovoy Centr in Russian. 

I can't say how line 11 will operate, I haven't seen any information on it. I assume it will work something like how it does now, where the tracks are shared between lines 8a and 11, and the train has digital signage and announcements saying where it will branch off. I don't know the track configuration at the junction of the trunk and branch lines, but the end of the branch line (at MIBC) looks to be just about done building the turn around facilities, so I assume they can maintain a decent enough interval.

The government has said they intend to connect lines 8 and 8a together, however it is evident that they're trying to put it off for some future date as building in the city center is hard and expensive and they want to give the public pretty numbers about how many new stations have been opened recently, ignoring the stations utility (the central section of the 8a would be extremely useful indeed). If I turn off my cynicism and give you another reason, it's because currently all tunneling capacity has been thrown at line 11. In fact, even that is not enough because we have contracted a chinese firm to build a section of it. So there are simply no TBMs and qualified workers available to do the job right now. The project will be revisited sometime most likely after 2024.

On your final question, 3 reasons. The first is indeed, Moscow Oblast does not want to pay. It took a year+ long delay to open Kotelniki station and it is precisely because of poor City-Region communication and them stalling on bureaucracy and money. 

Second, extending metro lines thusly would absolutely annihilate capacity on the lines. The trains would fill up at the first station and it would be impossible for inner city passengers to use. At least until line 11 comes along. And I wouldnt agree with your assessment that there is nothing getting built. As I've mentioned above, line 15 was built precisely for this purpose. Technically it stays inside Moscow's borders the whole time, but those borders extend deep into the suburbs, even farther than Lyubertsy. The currently UC kommunarka line (line 16) is supposed to go all the way to Troitsk down south, it just so happens that it is a suburb owned by the city of Moscow. And line 10 is being extended northwards to Dolgoprudny as we speak, which is as Moscow Oblast as they come.

Finally the third reason the MCD project. Moscow's commuter rail network was very grimy, outdated, unfit for high capacity, and thus unpopular. The project is designed to change that, and it will turn our underutilized rail network into something more befitting a european capital. The end goal here is to bring more suburban passengers onto the urban rail and alleviate the subway. Until it is finished it makes little sense to spend money on extending metro lines.


----------



## Frenchlover

BadHatter said:


> MIBC = Moscow International Business Center, as it is known on this here forum. It is indeed called Delovoy Centr in Russian.
> 
> I can't say how line 11 will operate, I haven't seen any information on it. I assume it will work something like how it does now, where the tracks are shared between lines 8a and 11, and the train has digital signage and announcements saying where it will branch off. I don't know the track configuration at the junction of the trunk and branch lines, but the end of the branch line (at MIBC) looks to be just about done building the turn around facilities, so I assume they can maintain a decent enough interval.
> 
> The government has said they intend to connect lines 8 and 8a together, however it is evident that they're trying to put it off for some future date as building in the city center is hard and expensive and they want to give the public pretty numbers about how many new stations have been opened recently, ignoring the stations utility (the central section of the 8a would be extremely useful indeed). If I turn off my cynicism and give you another reason, it's because currently all tunneling capacity has been thrown at line 11. In fact, even that is not enough because we have contracted a chinese firm to build a section of it. So there are simply no TBMs and qualified workers available to do the job right now. The project will be revisited sometime most likely after 2024.
> 
> On your final question, 3 reasons. The first is indeed, Moscow Oblast does not want to pay. It took a year+ long delay to open Kotelniki station and it is precisely because of poor City-Region communication and them stalling on bureaucracy and money.
> 
> Second, extending metro lines thusly would absolutely annihilate capacity on the lines. The trains would fill up at the first station and it would be impossible for inner city passengers to use. At least until line 11 comes along. And I wouldnt agree with your assessment that there is nothing getting built. As I've mentioned above, line 15 was built precisely for this purpose. Technically it stays inside Moscow's borders the whole time, but those borders extend deep into the suburbs, even farther than Lyubertsy. The currently UC kommunarka line (line 16) is supposed to go all the way to Troitsk down south, it just so happens that it is a suburb owned by the city of Moscow. And line 10 is being extended northwards to Dolgoprudny as we speak, which is as Moscow Oblast as they come.
> 
> Finally the third reason the MCD project. Moscow's commuter rail network was very grimy, outdated, unfit for high capacity, and thus unpopular. The project is designed to change that, and it will turn our underutilized rail network into something more befitting a european capital. The end goal here is to bring more suburban passengers onto the urban rail and alleviate the subway. Until it is finished it makes little sense to spend money on extending metro lines.


Thx again 

For L11, I was wondering how it would be exploited, I meant will it be a total circular line ? A Half one cut in 2 ? And the branch to Delevoy Tseentr would be a shuttle? It's still unclear for me at this time.

When I meant suburban cities, i assume the ones outside Moscow city, even though you're right, the superficie has been extended south lately and there are also external cities like Zelenograd which depends of Moscow. Anyway, no metro extension to my knowledge outside. Even the L10 north extension will probably go outside the ring, but still in Moscow (cf. Google view of Dolgoprudnyj below from Moscow Oblast (Russia): Population, Cities and Settlements - Population Statistics, Charts and Map) where it's possible to see the tunnel being built just before the ring in the middle going North East.









I'm very surprised that it's because of capacity for the Moscovites. If it'll be full, it means that the Metro in these suburban cities is indeed badly needed, don't you think ?

For the MCD lines, it's of course a good idea to provide a Metropolis of close to 17 Million inhabitants a "RER" like system, even though opposite to Paris, London and most german S bahn, the lines doesn't really go through the center which will should increase Metro overcrowding at some extent.

Finally, in spite of funding problems before 2024, I think that the "RER" system and extension of the Metro to the suburban cities should be more complementary than opposite. To see case by case. That's what they are doing in Paris where the new outer ring Lines (15, 16, 17 and 18) more or like Moscow L11 but outside Paris City, combines well with Metro extensions in the suburbs so as to connect them together.


----------



## luacstjh98

Frenchlover said:


> @Dimlys. I didn't understood well what part of L11 and L15 they were going to open in december? On Urbanrail, they talk about an extension of L15 till Elektrozavodskaya instead ?
> Could you please clarify ?


Currently line 15 runs on line 11 tracks between Nizhegorodskaya and Lefortovo. Line 15 will eventually be shortened back to Nizhegorodskaya where it has a dedicated terminal facility, and line 11 will take over that section. With Elektrozavodskaya being an extension of this 11-but-run-by-15 section, it will also eventually belong to line 11 too.

The real question is how they intend to operate Elektrozavodskaya-Nizhegorodskaya, continue running line 15 trains through, or some form of shuttle service?



BadHatter said:


> I can't say how line 11 will operate, I haven't seen any information on it. I assume it will work something like how it does now, where the tracks are shared between lines 8a and 11, and the train has digital signage and announcements saying where it will branch off. I don't know the track configuration at the junction of the trunk and branch lines, but the end of the branch line (at MIBC) looks to be just about done building the turn around facilities, so I assume they can maintain a decent enough interval.


trackmap.ru is a valuable source if you can read Russian.

Apparently the idea is to revert line 8A to what it was in 2018, Delovoy Tsentr to whatever its southwest terminal is.

Line 11 will then operate two services: the full ring and a short branch to its own Delovoy Tsentr station. There are many places where the Delovoy Tsentr services could be turned back, so I wouldn't make much of a concrete bet.


----------



## BadHatter

Frenchlover said:


> Thx again
> 
> For L11, I was wondering how it would be exploited, I meant will it be a total circular line ? A Half one cut in 2 ? And the branch to Delevoy Tseentr would be a shuttle? It's still unclear for me at this time.
> 
> When I meant suburban cities, i assume the ones outside Moscow city, even though you're right, the superficie has been extended south lately and there are also external cities like Zelenograd which depends of Moscow. Anyway, no metro extension to my knowledge outside. Even the L10 north extension will probably go outside the ring, but still in Moscow (cf. Google view of Dolgoprudnyj below from Moscow Oblast (Russia): Population, Cities and Settlements - Population Statistics, Charts and Map) where it's possible to see the tunnel being built just before the ring in the middle going North East.
> View attachment 803379
> 
> 
> I'm very surprised that it's because of capacity for the Moscovites. If it'll be full, it means that the Metro in these suburban cities is indeed badly needed, don't you think ?
> 
> For the MCD lines, it's of course a good idea to provide a Metropolis of close to 17 Million inhabitants a "RER" like system, even though opposite to Paris, London and most german S bahn, the lines doesn't really go through the center which will should increase Metro overcrowding at some extent.
> 
> Finally, in spite of funding problems before 2024, I think that the "RER" system and extension of the Metro to the suburban cities should be more complementary than opposite. To see case by case. That's what they are doing in Paris where the new outer ring Lines (15, 16, 17 and 18) more or like Moscow L11 but outside Paris City, combines well with Metro extensions in the suburbs so as to connect them together.


Line 11 cant be a shuttle service as it doesnt have it's own dedicated platforms. It just means that certain trains will not complete the ring but turn off towards MIBC, and then get back on the ring. This means longer intervals on the branch line and slightly longer intervals on the rest of the ring.

As I said, the main reason is Moscow Oblast doesnt have the funds for metro lines. Except from the administrative cost side, it doesnt matter that line 15 for example is built within moscow borders because it's clearly in the geographical suburbs and serves more than just its immediate vicinity, it serves the whole area. It's basically a freebie for the Oblast who can reorganize transit towards this station and reap the benefits of a metro connection by selling tracts of land to developers. The border is arbitrary after all, so I dont see why you're so focused on building outside of city borders in particular. There are currently several stations outside city borders, such as the above mentioned Kotelniki. 

The reason I mentioned capacity is not because the system as a whole cant handle suburban traffic. It pretty much already does handle it once the suburbanites cross into the city. I mean capacity specifically at terminus stations. And it is not only because those areas are underserved by the metro, but also because the metro is the transport backbone of the city. People flock to it not only because it's the closest transport they got, but because its already so well developed. This skew towards the metro needs to be corrected. As i said, rail infrastructure (and frankly tram and bus service too) are underutilized, underdeveloped. To give a personal anecdote, i used to pretty much only use the metro. Since 2016 I have begun to frequently use the MCC, as it's very convenient, and now that we have new trams them as well. I and many like me seek alternative modes of transit and avoid crowding the metro, and the more we manage to do this over the coming decade the more robust our transit network will be. I'm sure in the future we will see metro expansion reach further into the suburbs, but current plans are already ambitious as is, and it will take time to finish them and to examine the changing nature of passenger flow and adjust those plans accordingly. As someone who lives relatively close to the city center, seeing an expansion to somewhere like Mytishchi without first completing line 11 and the rail improvements make me anxious, especially since I dont drive a car. When the eventual expansion will happen, residents of the suburbs will have a lot more transit options to choose from. It's a win win. 

I dont think MCD is the opposite of the RER whatsoever. It runs on dedicated track, has a shared ticketing service with the metro and runs at metro like intervals. The current lines dont go through the deep center but they get pretty close, especially to big transit hubs. After all, RER wasnt built in a day, they're still finishing up work on tunnels 40 years later. Rumor has it that MCD5 may only be possible with a tunnel as well, so there is a lot that could change between what's drawn on a map now and what will turn out in the end, even in this early stage. Noone expected that they would connect the Kiev mainline to the rest of the network via giant overpass through MIBC, and yet it's well underway.

I agree that trains should be complimentary to the metro, but right now it is the trains that have fallen far behind. In order to offload a higher amount of passengers into the city, and better redistribute them among the subway network, trains need development priority at this time. We dont have infinite resources. After all, most of these towns are built along the railroad, if we leave the railways as is and drag the metro there it would almost certainly end up at least partially duplicating said lines, which is just a total waste.

We are precisely following the Paris example, who invested heavily in their rail network after the war, and after seeing its limitations, came back to the metro. We have a long ways to go here, we don't know the capacity limits of this system. Our first step into modern urban rail was taken in 2016 with the MCC, and it proved a resounding success, changing the way many move around the city in unprecedented ways. I myself live nearby and often end up using it as a way to avoid the hustle and bustle of the mero (more on the subject of capacity). I believe we can achieve a similar result with the MCD, especially if russian railways takes the plunge and does built the D5 tunnel through the center.


----------



## BadHatter

luacstjh98 said:


> The real question is how they intend to operate Elektrozavodskaya-Nizhegorodskaya, continue running line 15 trains through, or some form of shuttle service?


In my opinion any other option than continuing to run line 15 there until the north of the ring is finished is absurd.



luacstjh98 said:


> trackmap.ru is a valuable source if you can read Russian.
> 
> Apparently the idea is to revert line 8A to what it was in 2018, Delovoy Tsentr to whatever its southwest terminal is.
> 
> Line 11 will then operate two services: the full ring and a short branch to its own Delovoy Tsentr station. There are many places where the Delovoy Tsentr services could be turned back, so I wouldn't make much of a concrete bet.


That is a solid resource thanks. As I'm a native speaker and a native son of Moscow I think I can handle it lol.

The idea is indeed to revert 8a back to MIBC. The metro has been constructing the necessary facilities for it below Ukrainskiy Bulvar, across the river. This was not possible before without keeping unsustainably large intervals. I am worried about this decision since this line already dumps most of its traffic onto line 3 at Park Pobedy station, and now they dont even have that direct connection towards line further up north. Or they do, but they have to change trains, which is annoying and time consuming at peak hours


----------



## luacstjh98

I guess the best outcome is that the poor transfers result in political pressure to get the central link between 8 and 8a built...


----------



## dimlys1994

luacstjh98 said:


> The real question is how they intend to operate Elektrozavodskaya-Nizhegorodskaya, continue running line 15 trains through, or some form of shuttle service?


According to the plans, line 11A (or 11) will serve Elektrozavodskaya-Nizhegorodskaya after the completion of Savelovskaya-Elektrozavodskaya section and will have through service between Delovoy Tsentr (or Davydkovo) and Nizhegorodskaya (or Kakhovskaya).

At Nizhegorodskaya, line 15 will terminate there. As for exetnsion northwards, it's a big question. One of the plans suggests to connect with line 16 (which is under construction) via link, parallel to MCC tracks.


----------



## vartal

dimlys1994 said:


> by the end of the year Moscow Metro will open:
> 
> 
> 5 km western extension of line 11A between Khoroshyovskaya and Mnevniki stations (two stations Karamyshevskaya and Mnevniki)


Unlikely...


----------



## Juni

Meanwhile, the 35th train of the latest modification has arrived at the Moscow Metro.

Some statistics. At this point in time, approximately the following figures:

1. 81-717.x/714.x --- 236 (31%) trains (~1985-2011)
2. 81-740.x/741.x --- 132 (17%) trains (2003-2013)
3. 81-760.x/761.x --- 164 (21%) trains (2010-2016)
4. 81-765.x/766.x/767.x --- 202 (26%) trains (2017-2020)
5. 81-775/776/777 --- 35 (5%) trains (2020-...)

31% - through passage
17% - partially through
52% - no passage trains

25% - 1985-2000
20% - 2000-2010
55% - 2010-2020


----------



## dimlys1994

Names of four future metro stations are approved:








Собянин дал названия четырем станциям Большой кольцевой линии метро


Мэр Москвы Сергей Собянин присвоил наименования четырем станциям Большой кольцевой линии (БКЛ) метро.




stroi.mos.ru





Line 11:
_Ulitsa Narodnogo Opolcheniya_ - *Karamyshevskaya*
_Karamyshevskaya_ - *Mnyovniki*
_Mnyovniki_ - *Terekhovo*
_Ulitsa Novatorov_ - *Novatorskaya* (possibly this name will apply to the station on line 16 as well)


----------



## dimlys1994

New Line 8A signage at Minskaya and Lomonosovskiy Prospekt stations, taken from Nash Transport forum:





Совместная эксплуатация КСЛ, БКЛ и НЛ


Оборот составов по ст. «Деловой центр» Солнцевской линии и ст. «Деловой центр» 2 Третьего пересадочного контура (Схема путевого развития ММ) 1. В составе участка Солнцевской линии «Деловой центр» – «Парк Победы» – «Раменки»: через оборотный тупик на перегоне «Деловой центр» – «Парк Победы». 2. С ...




forum.nashtransport.ru














If you look closely, you should see circles for routes 4A and 11A. Which means that route 4A will operate between Mezhdunarodnaya and Alexandrovskiy Sad stations on the Filyovskaya line, and route 11A - between Savelovskaya and Delovoy Tsentr stations on Grand Circle line.

Route 11 will run from Savelovskaya to Mnevniki. Route starts operation presumably in late December.

Elektrozavodskaya station opening is currently delayed and also expected to open in late December. Test runs are underway:


----------



## dimlys1994

Also in late December (possibly on 25 December or later), the new interchange corridor will be opened between Dinamo and Petrovskiy Park stations. This will allow passengers to transfer between lines 2 and 11 without the need to get up and through ticket gates:





Переход между станциями «Динамо» и «Петровский парк»


Кто-нибудь знает, на какой стадии строительства сейчас переход между станциями Динамо Замоскворецкой линии и Петровский Парк Большой Кольцевой линии? И когда планируется его открыть?




forum.nashtransport.ru


----------



## dimlys1994

dimlys1994 said:


> Also in late December (possibly on 25 December or later), the new interchange corridor will be opened between Dinamo and Petrovskiy Park stations. This will allow passengers to transfer between lines 2 and 11 without the need to get up and through ticket gates:


New interchange corridor is now opened:









Переход между станциями «Динамо» и «Петровский парк»







stroi.mos.ru




























































New fireproof gates, that will turn on in case of fire:


----------



## dimlys1994

Today, line 15 was extended Elektrozavodskaya staion:








Собянин открыл станцию БКЛ метро «Электрозаводская»


Станцию «Электрозаводская» на Большой кольцевой линии метро (БКЛ) открыл сегодня мэр Москвы Сергей Собянин.




stroi.mos.ru


----------



## dars-dm




----------



## dimlys1994




----------



## dimlys1994




----------



## vartal

coth said:


> Two UITP definitions, older and newer


And why this educational program? These definitions are all good, but the fact is that only what is managed and managed by the metro itself (with the exception of the monorail, although controlled by the metro) applies to the metro. And MKZD and MCC - had no relation to the metro and will not have, since they are controlled by RZD, which has no relation to the metro and are a typical example of railway lines. You're not going to call all the city's railway lines with stations on them metro, and here, metro-metro, and railway-railway. Yes, and at least just purely by design, technological differences, the metro is different from the railway lines.


----------



## coth

Nothing of what you've said is in definition.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

vartal said:


> And why this educational program? These definitions are all good, but the fact is that only what is managed and managed by the metro itself (with the exception of the monorail, although controlled by the metro) applies to the metro. And MKZD and MCC - had no relation to the metro and will not have, since they are controlled by RZD, which has no relation to the metro and are a typical example of railway lines. You're not going to call all the city's railway lines with stations on them metro, and here, metro-metro, and railway-railway. Yes, and at least just purely by design, technological differences, the metro is different from the railway lines.


This stream of consciousness doesn't have anything in common with real things.


----------



## Alargule

Well, _nomen est omen - _at least in Dutch, where his nick sounds a bit like 'wartaal'...


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Alargule said:


> Well, _nomen est omen - _at least in Dutch, where his nick sounds a bit like 'wartaal'...


😂😂😂


----------



## Ghostpoet

krebsatp said:


> In fact, the russian wikipedia says: 409,1km but in the same article they count 412,10. But if you count the figures for each line it seems to be 414.30km....no 412.10...
> The english wikipedia says: 408,1 km.
> Can anyone fix the figures? Thank you!


No, not really! There are several problems - if we are going to calculate the mileage of the network by adding line to line; we are going to miss the lines which are not in the revenue-earning operations (connecting lines, lines to the depots etc). Then, some of those lines which are not in the revenue use are single track lines - what to do with that (to multiply than by 0.5)? Also - which point is the beginning of the line - middle of the platform of the station, or real end of the line where the buffer stop is located. 
There is a map of the Moscow metro on https://trackmap.ru/img/trackmap.gif where official distances are provided. Take a look, although I think that calculating the exact length of each line will be long time process...

Ghsotpoet


----------



## _Night City Dream_

coth said:


> This doesn't include Central Circle line, which is owned by different entities, partially by RZD and MKZD. But it is still fully qualified as metro. It's 465 km with MCC.
> MCD lines are not yet fully qualified as metro. They still share tracks with suburban service. Once dedicated tracks will be completed they could qualify as metro as well.


I guess we have to consider so far the monorail line, too, as it is owned and operated by Moscow metro.


----------



## the_tower

Now let's focus on the thread and keep the pictures coming  Let's not go out of the subject.
Thank me later.


----------



## vartal

coth said:


> Nothing of what you've said is in definition


Lends itself ))


_Night City Dream_ said:


> This stream of consciousness doesn't have anything in common with real things


These are real facts and how it really is, and not what someone there seems to be something, but it is not in principle.


Alargule said:


> Well, _nomen est omen - _at least in Dutch, where his nick sounds a bit like 'wartaal'...


No, you're still a long way from being witty with NCD, but NCD will surely teach you in time ))


----------



## coth

_Night City Dream_ said:


> I guess we have to consider so far the monorail line, too, as it is owned and operated by Moscow metro.


it's a light rail monorail. It's low capacity. And should be demolished soon anyway.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Should or must?  I guess it shouldn't yet it must.

I mean since it is still in operation and owned and operated by MM, it has to be counted in the total length of the system.


----------



## the_tower

coth said:


> it's a light rail monorail. It's low capacity. And should be demolished soon anyway.


Demolished? Moscow city wanted to make an elevated garden out of it. Does this amazing project has been scrapped?


----------



## dimlys1994

the_tower said:


> Demolished? Moscow city wanted to make an elevated garden out of it. Does this amazing project has been scrapped?


Not yet, the future is yet to be decieded


----------



## Pierre50

dimlys1994 said:


> The fireproof gates were installed at the interchange corridor. I guess, it has something to do with location - Dinamo and Petrovskiy Park stations are located next to VTB Arena (formelly Dynamo Stadium). So in case if fans will get out of control, they will be activate them and close the corridor. Below is the station plan, the interchange is marked red.
> 
> Both stations have their exits - two at Dinamo and two at Petrovskiy Park. So passengers will have an access to the surface in case of fire.
> 
> View attachment 916816


Thanks for this very interesting information. 
Discovering the metro systems with the maps / drawings of infrastructures situated below the pavement is always very interesting. It allows to understand the interfaces between underground and surface.

Where can I find similar maps for other stations of Moscow metro ?
Great thanks in dvance


----------



## coth

Московский метрополитен | Метро 2-х столиц


Информация о московском метрополитене: статистика, история, строительство, развитие. Интересные факты, схема трассировки линий наложенная на карту Москвы, схемы станций метро.




www.metro2.org










Программа pMetro







pmetro.chpeks.com


----------



## Frenchlover

coth said:


> Московский метрополитен | Метро 2-х столиц
> 
> 
> Информация о московском метрополитене: статистика, история, строительство, развитие. Интересные факты, схема трассировки линий наложенная на карту Москвы, схемы станций метро.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.metro2.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Программа pMetro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pmetro.chpeks.com


@coth. I saw on your map a new extension of the orange line to Mytichchi which is not yet on UrbanRail.Net > Europe > Russia > Moskva (Moscow) Metro. Has work begun ? When is it supposed to open ?
On the contrary, I didn't see the blue line extension to Golyanovo? Was it forgotten or is it just postponed ?


----------



## coth

This isn't exactly my map. Transparent sections are planned or under construction. Orange line will not be extended to Mytischi before MCD-5. KRL doesn't have required reserves.

APL will be extended to Golyanovo in a next couple of years. It's not on the map yet.


----------



## dimlys1994

Frenchlover said:


> @coth. I saw on your map a new extension of the orange line to Mytichchi which is not yet on UrbanRail.Net > Europe > Russia > Moskva (Moscow) Metro. Has work begun ? When is it supposed to open ?
> On the contrary, I didn't see the blue line extension to Golyanovo? Was it forgotten or is it just postponed ?


The extension to Chelobityevo was included to the masterplan several times before. Construction hasn't started yet, but currently, the authorities are planned to open the station after 2024:








Проект строительства метро в Мытищах рассмотрят после 2023 года


По словам заммэра Москвы Андрея Бочкарева, сложность проекта продления Калужско-Рижской линии метро в Мытищи состоит в необходимости подбора земельных участков под строительство




tass.ru




The main problem is the location - Chelobityevo station will be located in Mytischi, the town outside of Moscow borders. And in this case, the right for the construction approval belongs not to the Moscow City Hall, but to Oblast government.


----------



## Frenchlover

dimlys1994 said:


> The extension to Chelobityevo was included to the masterplan several times before. Construction hasn't started yet, but currently, the authorities are planned to open the station after 2024:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Проект строительства метро в Мытищах рассмотрят после 2023 года
> 
> 
> По словам заммэра Москвы Андрея Бочкарева, сложность проекта продления Калужско-Рижской линии метро в Мытищи состоит в необходимости подбора земельных участков под строительство
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tass.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main problem is the location - Chelobityevo station will be located in Mytischi, the town outside of Moscow borders. And in this case, the right for the construction approval belongs not to the Moscow City Hall, but to Oblast government.


I was wondering previously why the Metro was quite always stopping at Moscow borders in spite of increasing population and densities in the suburban towns, I guess it's because of political disputes between the city and the Region ?

Moreover, I still haven't found any documents with the Moscow Metro trafic by line in your previous links neither on russian wikipedia ? Do you know if and where these information are available ?


----------



## dimlys1994

Frenchlover said:


> Moreover, I still haven't found any documents with the Moscow Metro trafic by line in your previous links neither on russian wikipedia ? Do you know if and where these information are available ?


Found this statistic from 2019:





Статистика. Пассажиропоток в метро за 2019 год


Статистика. Пассажиропоток в метро за 2019 год




www.metro-msk.ru




The list of the lines excludes MCD lines, MCC and monorail


----------



## coth

Moscow can build infrastructure outside its boundaries. There is no legal issues with that.


Frenchlover said:


> I was wondering previously why the Metro was quite always stopping at Moscow borders in spite of increasing population and densities in the suburban towns, I guess it's because of political disputes between the city and the Region ?
> 
> Moreover, I still haven't found any documents with the Moscow Metro trafic by line in your previous links neither on russian wikipedia ? Do you know if and where these information are available ?


Building outside subject boundaries isn't the legal problem. Moscow can't build MCD because RZD is not owned by the Moscow City Government. But building a metro line in the province is not the problem as long it's owned by Moscow City Government.


----------



## BadHatter

coth said:


> This isn't exactly my map. Transparent sections are planned or under construction. Orange line will not be extended to Mytischi before MCD-5. KRL doesn't have required reserves.
> 
> APL will be extended to Golyanovo in a next couple of years. It's not on the map yet.


I think its best to use the line numbers with an international audience. Acronyms can be difficult for people unfamiliar with local topology


(APL is Line 3 and KRL is Line 6)


----------



## vartal

coth said:


> Moscow can't build MCD because RZD is not owned by the Moscow City Government


However, this does not prevent someone from calling MCD metro lines


----------



## coth

vartal said:


> However, this does not prevent someone from calling MCD metro lines


Because ownership doesn't define what are metropolitan railways are. MCC and MCD are fully urban railways and will run on entirely own infrastructure.


----------



## Frenchlover

dimlys1994 said:


> Found this statistic from 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Статистика. Пассажиропоток в метро за 2019 год
> 
> 
> Статистика. Пассажиропоток в метро за 2019 год
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.metro-msk.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The list of the lines excludes MCD lines, MCC and monorail


Thx . It's funny to see that the only statistics available by line are used to sell advertising. 3 lines are close to a million passengers by day (on an annually average) 7, 2 and 6 even though I supposed they overpassed the mark on average weekdays.

I couldn't find the L15 (was it really 2019 statistics?), neither the L13 Monorail, even though I don't know if they actually count it as part of the Metro system ? In Wikipedia the total for 2019 is 2,561,100,000 passengers whereas they put 2,530,846,000 in the article. Is the difference the L13 Monorail ?

In the end the L14 MCC trafic was in the title 148,800,000 apparently in 2019.


----------



## BadHatter

Line 15 was much smaller last year so it didnt have a lot of passengers; probably why they didnt bother putting it up there

And the monorail gas a very small ridership because it has 30 minute intervals


----------



## dimlys1994

BadHatter said:


> Line 15 was much smaller last year so it didnt have a lot of passengers; probably why they didnt bother putting it up there
> 
> And the monorail gas a very small ridership because it has 30 minute intervals


Found this article - according to this, in 2019 the daily ridership on the line was 63,000 passengers/day:








Из Косина в Лефортово В столице полностью открыли Некрасовскую линию метро


Никогда, даже в самые сложные периоды истории, метрополитен не останавливал строительство новых станций подземки. И сейчас ввел в эксплуатацию новую линию. О перспективах некрасовской ветки — в материале «Ленты.ру».




lenta.ru





Even counting the pandepic, the 2020 figures could be higher thanks to the extensions. We'll have to wait for new figures.


----------



## Pierre50

coth said:


> Московский метрополитен | Метро 2-х столиц
> 
> 
> Информация о московском метрополитене: статистика, история, строительство, развитие. Интересные факты, схема трассировки линий наложенная на карту Москвы, схемы станций метро.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.metro2.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Программа pMetro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pmetro.chpeks.com


FANTASTIC : Great thanks for theses 2 web sites which answers perfectly to my research. With help of Google translator, I will be abble to understand everything.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Just wrote a short-read on Moscow Metro new generation trains 'MOSKVA-2020'. It's in Russian but you can do google translation and the article is full of pics.











Поезд 2020 (7 января 2021 года)


7 января мне наконец-то удалось осмотреть и даже два раза прокатиться на поезде нового поколения в московском метрополитене. Его проектное название было 2020, однако сейчас все называют его Москва-2020, что мне кажется не совсем корректным, так как различий между…




ncd2010.livejournal.com


----------



## _Night City Dream_

dimlys1994 said:


> n Mytischi, the town outside of Moscow borders.


It is no way a town, it is a big city.


----------



## dimlys1994

First glimpse of the upgraded Kakhovskaya metro station on line 11:








Станция метро «Каховская» после реконструкции: фотолента


Станция метро «Каховская» закрыта на реконструкцию. Будут заменены инженерные системы, вместо старых путей уложат новые бесшумные, обновят и отделку платформы. Как будет выглядеть обновленная станция и для чего на ней установят стеклянный киоск, узнайте в фотоленте.




stroi.mos.ru


























































































TBM progress:








Moscow Mayor Sergey Sobyanin visits the station:


----------



## dimlys1994

Tunnel plans of the Rublyovo–Arkhangelskaya line revealed, TBM run will start around late March-early April:





Монтажно-щитовая камера на ул. Демьяна Бедного. Строительство перегона "Народное Ополчение" - "Звенигородская".


Сооружение переходных камер между станциями Большого кольца метро и будущей Рублёво-Архангельской линии на станции «Карамышевская», в том числе монтажно-щитовой камеры для выполнения подготовительных работ по проходке перегонных тоннелей до станции «Шелепиха» по объекту Рублево-Архангельская лини...




forum.nashtransport.ru













Zvenigorodskaya station (also called Presnya):








Karamyshevskaya station (interchange with line 11):








Bulvar Karbasheva station:








Zhivopisnaya station:








The tunnel between Zhivopisnaya and Strogino will single-tube and double track:








Strogino station (interchange with line 3):








Lipovaya Roshcha station:


----------



## Pierre50

Great pictures for the future project.
Which line number will be this new section of the network ?


----------



## dimlys1994

New metro bridge over Moscow River is planned to build as part of the future 20,7 km Biryulevskaya line between Batyunino and Moskvorechie stations. The route will be finalised by summer. It is planned to be opened around or after 2025:








Бочкарёв: метромост над Москвой-рекой построят на Бирюлёвской линии


Метромост над Москвой-рекой появится в составе проектируемой Бирюлёвской линии, сообщил заместитель мэра столицы по вопросам градостроительной политики и строительства Андрей Бочкарёв.




stroi.mos.ru


----------



## dimlys1994

Pierre50 said:


> Great pictures for the future project.
> Which line number will be this new section of the network ?


I guess it will be line 17 or 17A, because there's a possibility of the merger of Biryulyovskaya and Rublyovo-Arkhangelskaya lines (similar to lines 8 and 8A)


----------



## Pierre50

Great thanks !


----------



## dimlys1994

Tunneling for turnback sidings beyond Delovoy Tsentr station on line 11A was completed on 14 January:








Завершена проходка тупиков за станцией «Деловой центр» БКЛ


Два перегонных тоннеля оборотных тупиков за станцией «Деловой центр» Большой кольцевой линии (БКЛ) метро пройдены в полном объеме, сообщил заместитель мэра Москвы по вопросам градостроительной политики и строительства Андрей Бочкарев




realty.rbc.ru












Map from OpenRailwayMap:


----------



## dimlys1994

dimlys1994 said:


> New metro bridge over Moscow River is planned to build as part of the future 20,7 km Biryulevskaya line between Batyunino and Moskvorechie stations. The route will be finalised by summer. It is planned to be opened around or after 2025:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Бочкарёв: метромост над Москвой-рекой построят на Бирюлёвской линии
> 
> 
> Метромост над Москвой-рекой появится в составе проектируемой Бирюлёвской линии, сообщил заместитель мэра столицы по вопросам градостроительной политики и строительства Андрей Бочкарёв.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stroi.mos.ru


More detailed video on the new line:






And you can notice at the beginning that Nekrasovskaya line (line 15) is planned to be merged Troitskaya line (line 16)


----------



## 7412Momo

The conection of lines (15+16 and 17+18) makes sense. What i do not understand much is the pretty weird "knot" of lines and stations at Delevoy Tsentr.


----------



## Aokromes

I wonder, why they don't link line 8 to line 4, split the north branch of line 4 and make it part of line 11, and rename line 8a to 8.


----------



## coth

Line 4 was built for shorter trains and lower capacity.

That branch of line 11 is actually future line 17 section.


----------



## dimlys1994

Along with the route announcement of Biryulyovskaya line, line 16 is planned to be extended northwards - from Sevastopolskiy Prospekt to ZIL. The extension's route will go along the route of Moscow Central Circle:





Бирюлевская линия Московского метрополитена







genplanmos.ru


----------



## metro-world

krebsatp said:


> In fact, the russian wikipedia says: 409,1km but in the same article they count 412,10. But if you count the figures for each line it seems to be 414.30km....no 412.10...
> The english wikipedia says: 408,1 km.
> Can anyone fix the figures? Thank you!


Don't worry !1 this is Russia! apart from the Glasnost it is impossible to add and compare such figures on length of metro net - same on China.
you will always find some diffrend data if you add them! a diffrent of around 2 km is normal. 
you also can't see what they cound - from the middle of the station - or adding the track to the depot ... and so on.


----------



## Bcn

dimlys1994 said:


> Along with the route announcement of Biryulyovskaya line, line 16 is planned to be extended one station northwards - from Sevastopolskiy Prospekt to ZIL. The extension's route will go along the route of Moscow Central Circle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Бирюлевская линия Московского метрополитена
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genplanmos.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1002624


Good news!

Any map with all extensions? Line 15-16 and Line 17-18??

Thanks


----------



## dimlys1994

Special report on transport developments in Moscow, including metro:


----------



## dimlys1994

Another line 11 tunnel between Nizhegorodskaya and Tekstilshchiki stations is ready:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

An interesting fact is that now MOSCOW METRO IS THE BIGGEST CLASSIC METRO SYSTEM IN THE WORLD OUTSIDE CHINA.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:









Moscow Metro outlines 2020 achievements


Moscow Metro received 551 new metro cars in 2020, including 335 new-generation Moskva-2020 cars that are now in service on lines 5 and 6.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## regis15

Does anybody know if Klenovy Bulvar 2 station is being built according to Zaha Hadid Architects' design?


----------



## Nikomoto

Mnevniki - Narodnoe Opolchenie of the BKL. Opening of stations (1.04.2021)


----------



## Izus67

Promo video from the Department of Construction


----------



## coth

regis15 said:


> Does anybody know if Klenovy Bulvar 2 station is being built according to Zaha Hadid Architects' design?











Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl












Карта Москвы с улицами и номерами домов онлайн — Яндекс.Карты


Подробная карта Москвы (Россия) с улицами и номерами домов на сайте и в мобильном приложении Яндекс.Карты. Достопримечательности и организации с рейтингом, отзывами и фото на карте Москвы. Яндекс.Карты помогут построить маршрут на общественном транспорте и автомобиле с учетом пробок, посмотреть...




yandex.ru


----------



## Woonsocket54

I don't think that provides an answer to Regis's question about Maple Boulevard Subway Station's architect.


----------



## coth

Woonsocket54 said:


> I don't think that provides an answer to Regis's question about Maple Boulevard Subway Station's architect.


Was reading where. So far that's the final design. Though the line itself is worst ever transport project in Moscow history. Goes from nowhere to nowhere. MCD-5 is what is needed instead. This line should have go to easters Lyublino, Kapotnya and Dzerzhinsky.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Worst project in Moscow's transport history? Come on, man! It can't be worse than that stupid monorail.


----------



## Frenchlover

coth said:


> Was reading where. So far that's the final design. Though the line itself is worst ever transport project in Moscow history. Goes from nowhere to nowhere. MCD-5 is what is needed instead. This line should have go to easters Lyublino, Kapotnya and Dzerzhinsky.


Which line are u talking about? A map would be clearer so as to understand your point of view.


----------



## Izus67

coth said:


> Was reading where. So far that's the final design. Though the line itself is worst ever transport project in Moscow history. Goes from nowhere to nowhere. MCD-5 is what is needed instead. This line should have go to easters Lyublino, Kapotnya and Dzerzhinsky.


При чём здесь карта, он вообще не об этом спрашивает.

И мантру про "худший транспортный проект в истории" ты это заканчивай, тебя даже иностранцы не поймут.


----------



## coth

Frenchlover said:


> Which line are u talking about? A map would be clearer so as to understand your point of view.


*Olive* is a top class importance MCD-5 project with best possible accessibility to many districts - Biryulyovo, Danilovsky, Yaroslavsky, parts of Nagorny and Chertanovo. This line would dramatically reduce loading on ZL, STL, KRL. This line will also dramatically unload busiest station in Moscow, Komsomolskaya. This line will also unload busiests part of the Circle Line. It will also include bordering cities Mytishi, Korolev, Ivanteevka, Schelkovo, Fryazino, Pushkino, Vidnoe and Domodedovo that are more than 1,2 mln combined. Both radials of the line would be cheap straight surface lines. It only needs central underground section with 4 to 6 underground stations with interchanges to other lines. This line will utilize 3,4-meter wide trains and would have *massive* effect.

*Green* is an original project from 2000's. Supposed to go across evenly between ZL and LDL closing up a perfect grid and bringing railways into eastern Lyublino, Kapotnya, Dzerzhinsky and perspectively Lytkarino. Those parts of urban core have worst availability of railways, well no any kind of railways at all, with 8 to 15 km to nearest metro stations. 

*Red* is what they came up instead recently. Totally waste of money. Monorail is not even close in costs. And it won't help to unload ZL and STL anyhow. It's an underground line that will be dubbing existing lines and will not unload them. It has very little interchanges. It's effectively killing any ability to bring metro in a shortest way to eastern Lyublino, eastern Maryino, Kapotnya and Dzerzhinsky. It's breaking network apart for over 9 kilometers. And it's hitting Biryulyovo by very edge with very poor availability. Instead of this line they should have pour that money into underground MCD-5 central section, leaving Green project open for future expansions.


----------



## Frenchlover

coth said:


> *Olive* is a top class importance MCD-5 project with best possible accessibility to many districts - Biryulyovo, Danilovsky, Yaroslavsky, parts of Nagorny and Chertanovo. This line would dramatically reduce loading on ZL, STL, KRL. This line will also dramatically unload busiest station in Moscow, Komsomolskaya. This line will also unload busiests part of the Circle Line. It will also include bordering cities Mytishi, Korolev, Ivanteevka, Schelkovo, Fryazino, Pushkino, Vidnoe and Domodedovo that are more than 1,2 mln combined. Both radials of the line would be cheap straight surface lines. It only needs central underground section with 4 to 6 underground stations with interchanges to other lines. This line will utilize 3,4-meter wide trains and would have *massive* effect.
> 
> *Green* is an original project from 2000's. Supposed to go across evenly between ZL and LDL closing up a perfect grid and bringing railways into eastern Lyublino, Kapotnya, Dzerzhinsky and perspectively Lytkarino. Those parts of urban core have worst availability of railways, well no any kind of railways at all, with 8 to 15 km to nearest metro stations.
> 
> *Red* is what they came up instead recently. Totally waste of money. Monorail is not even close in costs. And it won't help to unload ZL and STL anyhow. It's an underground line that will be dubbing existing lines and will not unload them. It has very little interchanges. It's effectively killing any ability to bring metro in a shortest way to eastern Lyublino, eastern Maryino, Kapotnya and Dzerzhinsky. It's breaking network apart for over 9 kilometers. And it's hitting Biryulyovo by very edge with very poor availability. Instead of this line they should have pour that money into underground MCD-5 central section, leaving Green project open for future expansions.
> 
> View attachment 1298916


I was wondering why most of Metro lines hardly go out of Moscow City without serving suburban cities as you mentioned, but not only in South Eastern part ?


----------



## dars-dm

Frenchlover said:


> I was wondering why most of Metro lines hardly go out of Moscow City without serving suburban cities as you mentioned, but not only in South Eastern part ?


Because Moscow and the Oblast are separate regions.


----------



## Frenchlover

dars-dm said:


> Because Moscow and the Oblast are separate regions.


Certainly, but the customers don't care of who is organizing what. They just want the metro to serve their communities even though they are outside Moscow city (5M out of 17M for Metro Moscow area). Why don't they find agreements to pursue the lines outside Moscow borders ?


----------



## dars-dm

Frenchlover said:


> Certainly, but the customers don't care of who is organizing what. They just want the metro to serve their communities even though they are outside Moscow city (5M out of 17M for Metro Moscow area). Why don't they find agreements to pursue the lines outside Moscow borders ?


Bureaucracy. Construction of interregional infrastructure is controlled and regulated by federal offices. A negative experience with a local road junction partially crossing region borders that was on hold for months waiting for an approval from the federal construction commission is one of the reasons behind this Moscow government reluctance to build infrastructure outside the city proper.


----------



## slaz

What are the plans for developing the area around Mnyovniki station (and also the future Terekhovo station)? In its current state it reminds me a little bit of this infamous picture from Chongqing:


----------



## Batkovich

slaz said:


> What are the plans for developing the area around Mnyovniki station (and also the future Terekhovo station)?


There are many projects in this area. You can view the general topic about all projects in Mnyovniki:








Остров | Мневниковская пойма | стр.


"Донстрой" построит масштабный жилой комплекс в Мневниковской пойме МОСКВА, 15 дек - РИА Недвижимость. "Донстрой" построит на 40 гектарах земли в южной части Мневниковской поймы жилой комплекс площадью около 1,4 миллиона квадратных метров, написала газета "Ведомости". По данным источника...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Blackhavvk

Mosmetrostroy (buliders): How long should be the escalators?
Moscow metro : YES.

Longest escalator in Moscow metro, Maryina roshcha, U/C.


----------



## Stuu

Blackhavvk said:


> Mosmetrostroy (buliders): How long should be the escalators?
> Moscow metro : YES.
> 
> Longest escalator in Moscow metro, Maryina roshcha, U/C.


How much longer than the ones at Park Pobedy?


----------



## Blackhavvk

Stuu said:


> How much longer than the ones at Park Pobedy?


132 m vs 126 m


----------



## Izus67

Blackhavvk said:


> 132 m vs 126 m


139m (link)


----------



## Woonsocket54

Construction of extension of line 8A from Rasskazovka to Vnukovo is now 27% complete.


















Участок желтой линии метро от «Рассказовки» до «Внуково» построен на четверть


Строительная готовность участка Калининско-Солнцевской линии метро от станции «Рассказовка» до станции «Внуково» составляет 27%, сообщил заместитель мэра Москвы по вопросам градостроительной политики и строительства Андрей Бочкарёв.




stroi.mos.ru


----------



## Spassky

*Moscow Metro launches Face Pay test for passengers*








On July 31, Moscow Metro launched test of Face Pay – fare payment with facial recognition – on Line 4 for passengers, reports the city’s Department of Transport. The focus group will consist of 1000 citizens, and the figure will grow as the test expands to all the lines.

In order to become a part of the project, passengers should apply on its website. The members of the group will be able to pass through gates with a special black sticker with facial recognition and transfer to MCC and MCD free of charge. Passengers taking part in the test have the right to withdraw from the project at any time. The personal data is securely stored and is not shared with anyone.

We are starting the most important stage of the Face Pay testing — the one with passengers. Metro employees already use this service and have made more than 1 million successful passes.We will test this technology gradually, from line to line, Line 4 being the first one, – Deputy Mayor for Transport Maxim Liksutov.

Previously, Moscow Metro reported that the operator managed to reduce the queues to ticket offices by 3.3 times due to development of contactless technologies.

Moscow Metro launches Face Pay test for passengers - Moscow Transport Portal


----------



## Blackhavvk

Are you no longer interested in the Moscow Metro?
Moscow metro 2030 (probably 2032-2033 actualy)








link
But back to 2021.
It is planned to open 9 stations by the end of the year.

1)Zyuzino















2)Vorontsovskaya








3)Novatorskaya








4)Prospekt Vernadskogo















5) Michurinskiy prospekt








6)Amenyevskaya








7)Davydkovo















8)Kuntsevskaya








9)Terekhovo


----------



## Da18be

Fantastic!


----------



## Blackhavvk

Modern Moscow metro. 








https://bluesmaker.livejournal.com/


----------



## Blackhavvk

Moscow is ready to grand opening.
1)









2)









3)









4)









5)









6)









7)









8)









9)









extra
52-years old ststion after 2 years reconstruction and ready to open as part of new line








«Развитие Метрополитена и Транспорта в Москве» © | VK


----------



## Da18be

When the will open these stations?


----------



## coth

November - December


----------



## Hourdel

What are the technical launches that have taken place in the last two weeks ?


----------



## coth

Trial runs with officials


----------



## Arnorian




----------



## Juni

While waiting for the opening of new stations, I suggest looking at the updated statistics on train replacement.


----------



## Juni

Some statistics. There are small changes over the year.

1. 81-717.x/714.x --- *210* -46 (*26%*) -7% trains








2. 81-740.x/741.x --- *132* -3 (*17%*) -1% trains








3. 81-760.x/761.x --- *164* +0 (*21%*) +0% trains








4. 81-765.x/766.x/767.x --- *202* +0 (*25%*) -1% trains








5. 81-775/776/777 --- *85* +73 (*11%*) +9% trains









“accordion” cars - 36%
partially “acc.” - 17%
connecting doors - 47%
1. 81-717.x/714.x --- 210 (26%) trains (~1985-2011)
2. 81-740.x/741.x --- 132 (17%) trains (2003-2013)
3. 81-760.x/761.x --- 164 (21%) trains (2010-2016)
4. 81-765.x/766.x/767.x --- 202 (25%) trains (2017-2020)
5. 81-775/776/777 --- 85 (11%) trains (2020-...)

1985-2000 ~ 20% trains
2000-2010 ~ 19% trains
2010-2021 ~ 61% trains


----------



## pccvspw999

One question: older car series seem not to have the front service door. When was decided to build it in and why?


----------



## coth

Since late 2000's - 81-760 series and 81-717.6/714.6 series. Safety measurements. For faster and easier evacuation from tunnels.


----------



## pccvspw999

coth said:


> Since 81-860 series. Safety measurements. For faster and easier evacuation from tunnels.


Have been there issues with the missing door on previous series, or was it a simply change in the safety concept? Because I wonder always that there are metro systems with and without that door (Milan has it, Munich not - Berlin has it, Hamburg not - just a couple of examples of systems opened in the same era, more or less). Moscow didn’t and now it has. So what is the missing factor that suggests to adopt it? In London tube it’s evident: you can evacuate trains only on the front as trains fit exactly into the tube without any kind of walking benches. But elsewhere?
It’s the first time I notice a change like this in a consolidated system.


----------



## Juni

Also, the evacuation ladder is found in the latest trains of model 81-717.5М / 714.5М, and on all trains of model 81-717.6 / 714.6, however, this is a small batch of trains in general. A special feature of such trains is that the ladder is on the right.


----------



## Juni

pccvspw999 said:


> Have been there issues with the missing door on previous series, or was it a simply change in the safety concept? Because I wonder always that there are metro systems with and without that door (Milan has it, Munich not - Berlin has it, Hamburg not - just a couple of examples of systems opened in the same era, more or less). Moscow didn’t and now it has. So what is the missing factor that suggests to adopt it? In London tube it’s evident: you can evacuate trains only on the front as trains fit exactly into the tube without any kind of walking benches. But elsewhere?
> It’s the first time I notice a change like this in a consolidated system.


In the tunnels, evacuation is carried out strictly along such a ladder, it is used relatively often, I heard about it.


----------



## pccvspw999

Juni said:


> Also, the evacuation ladder is found in the latest trains of model 81-717.5М / 714.5М, and on all trains of model 81-717.6 / 714.6, however, this is a small batch of trains in general. A special feature of such trains is that the ladder is on the right.
> View attachment 2321389


Ok, I didn’t notice it. But than another question arises instead: why is the front door missing on the 81-740.x/741.x series, which now seems the only one without this feature. It is running on a special kind of lines where evacuation can be done safely through the side doors only?
Sorry for bothering with this kind of question, but it hastens my curiosity.


----------



## pccvspw999

Juni said:


> In the tunnels, evacuation is carried out strictly along such a ladder, it is used relatively often, I heard about it.


Ok, so no change in safety concept has occurred. Fine, thanks.


----------



## Pierre50

Juni said:


> Some statistics. There are small changes over the year.
> 
> 1. 81-717.x/714.x --- *210* -46 (*26%*) -7% trains
> View attachment 2320875
> 
> 2. 81-740.x/741.x --- *132* -3 (*17%*) -1% trains
> View attachment 2320876
> 
> 3. 81-760.x/761.x --- *164* +0 (*21%*) +0% trains
> View attachment 2320877
> 
> 4. 81-765.x/766.x/767.x --- *202* +0 (*25%*) -1% trains
> View attachment 2320880
> 
> 5. 81-775/776/777 --- *85* +73 (*11%*) +9% trains
> View attachment 2320883
> 
> 
> “accordion” cars - 36%
> partially “acc.” - 17%
> connecting doors - 47%
> 1. 81-717.x/714.x --- 210 (26%) trains (~1985-2011)
> 2. 81-740.x/741.x --- 132 (17%) trains (2003-2013)
> 3. 81-760.x/761.x --- 164 (21%) trains (2010-2016)
> 4. 81-765.x/766.x/767.x --- 202 (25%) trains (2017-2020)
> 5. 81-775/776/777 --- 85 (11%) trains (2020-...)
> 
> 1985-2000 ~ 20% trains
> 2000-2010 ~ 19% trains
> 2010-2021 ~ 61% trains


Excellent statistics.

Is it possible to clarify which train type is operated as well as car numbers for each line ?


----------



## Juni

pccvspw999 said:


> It is running on a special kind of lines where evacuation can be done safely through the side doors only?


In these and older trains, evacuation in tunnels is done through a side door. 81-740.x / 741.x series are generally not very good, eg irregular length, unreliable and noisy.


----------



## Juni

Pierre50 said:


> Excellent statistics.
> 
> Is it possible to clarify which train type is operated as well as car numbers for each line ?


Previously, I had a website for all cities of the CIS with detailed information, unfortunately it is no longer supported.

If you register, you can look at this forum.
http://yauzaforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=777
Well, also on wikipedia.
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ 1link
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ 2link
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ 3link


----------



## Midnight Sun

Older E and Ezh series had the door


----------



## coth

Because they didn't have intermediate cars


----------



## Pierre50

Juni said:


> Previously, I had a website for all cities of the CIS with detailed information, unfortunately it is no longer supported.
> 
> If you register, you can look at this forum.
> http://yauzaforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=777
> Well, also on wikipedia.
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ 1link
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ 2link
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ 3link


Great thanks !
It gives exact answer to my question.


----------



## pccvspw999

coth said:


> Because they didn't have intermediate cars


Can You explain what's the connection between intermediate cars and presence of front door?


----------



## coth

As there were no intermediate cars, there were only head cars coupled in pairs.


----------



## pccvspw999

coth said:


> As there were no intermediate cars, there were only head cars coupled in pairs.


Yes, this was clear, but how do this fact affect the presence of front doors in the driver's cabin. With or without intermediate cars it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Juni

pccvspw999 said:


> Yes, this was clear, but how do this fact affect the presence of front doors in the driver's cabin. With or without intermediate cars it shouldn't matter.


The all train was consists of head cars and this door is needed to move from one car to another, and in the first car the door is used as an exit to the tunnel via a manual installed ladder. Second function. I saw something like this on the New York subway.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Finnally, got around to writing a report on Narodnoye Opolcheniye, the station opened on April 1st.



See a lot of pics and my impressions here: Открытие новых станций-2021: Народное ополчение


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Also got around to writing about Mnyovniki station.











Открытие новых станций-2021: Мнёвники


Вдоволь насмотревшись, но не получив большого эстетического удовольствия от станции с громким патриотичным названием Народное ополчение , мы отправились смотреть следующую станцию БКЛ - Мнёвники. И если Народное ополчение оказалось практически в центре очень густого…




ncd2010.livejournal.com


----------



## Juni

Zaz965 said:


> is it a commuter rail service?


no, it's noname )) it's between metro and commuter rail - citytrain, groundsubway, ...


----------



## coth

As already mentoined it's being built as a fully compliant metro (fully grade separate metropolitan railway running on exclusive infrastructure), which it will be, when completed. Vartal is just a fanatic who denies everything without 3rd rail as a metro.


----------



## Zaz965

@coth, @_Night City Dream_ , is it much difficult to moscow subway to adopt platform screen doors?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Zaz965 said:


> @coth, @_Night City Dream_ , is it much difficult to moscow subway to adopt platform screen doors?


Their mounting has been envisaged as not very helpful yet it is a costly solution. Moscow Metro headways are the smallest around the world, and PSD system will affect it sharply.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Zaz965 said:


> @coth, @_Night City Dream_ , moscow subway is already a 400-km network, I am very happy


It reached 400 km last year. Now it is approaching 450.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

vartal said:


> MCD is not a metro.


So far it is not. Upon completion, it will.


----------



## SebParis

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Their mounting has been envisaged as not very helpful yet it is a costly solution. Moscow Metro headways are the smallest around the world, and PSD system will affect it sharply.


It's interesting in Paris when they automate lines, they add PSD. The headways on Line 14 are run up to 85sec. I think one of the reasons for them is that trains can enter faster the station as they don't have to worry about people or objects on the track, as well as platforms can be overcrowded, so it is and feels more safe.
Does the Moscow Metro has problems with people and objects on the track? I imagine you also have overcrowded stations during rush hour, do trains enter slower then?


----------



## Izus67




----------



## vartal

coth said:


> Vartal is just a fanatic who denies everything without 3rd rail as a metro.


Seriously? A fanatic? No, I'm a person who calls everything by name.


_Night City Dream_ said:


> So far it is not. Upon completion, it will.


Even after completion, there will be an electric train and there will be no metro.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

My first impressions of the new part of Moscow metro, opened on December, 7th.











Открытие БКЛ - первый взгляд (7 декабря 2021 года)


7 декабря оно случилось. Я как раз во вторник не работал, поэтому запланировал поехать, естественно, на открытие, обещали, что открывать станции приедет сам Путин, а пассажиров начнут пускать в 15:00. Приехал на станцию Проспект Вернадского где-то к 15:30. На станции была уже толпа и…




ncd2010.livejournal.com


----------



## Alargule

Wie z'n moeder?

(That's Dutch for: English, please.)



Yellow Fever said:


> It has come to my attention recently that there are many posts were written in languages other than English. SSC is an international forum and English is the official language for communication, using other languages outside of their home sections is prohibited . The only exception is when the English language news source or data are not available and need to rely on foreign articles, in this case non English posts but with the English translation will be permitted.


----------



## KVentz

Alargule said:


> (That's Dutch for: English, please.)


Nothing interesting there.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Prospekt Vernadskogo station, Large Loop Line, opened on December, 7. Full review.











Открытие новых станций 2021: Проспект Вернадского (10 декабря 2021 года)


Попытка № 2. Как уже писал, в день открытия я бегло осмотрел с женой и коллегой лишь две станции , поэтому решил обстоятельно посмотреть остальные позже, когда выдастся свободное время. Это случилось 10 декабря - но и в тот день мне не удалось осмотреть все новые станции. Когда-то я мечтал и…




ncd2010.livejournal.com


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Full review of Terekhovo station, Large Loop Line, too.











Открытие новых станций 2021: Терехово (10 декабря 2021 года)


Осмотрев станцию проспект Вернадского БКЛ, я решил ехать до конца нового участка, и смотреть остальные в обратном порядке. Таким образом, путь мой лежал до станции Терехово - это название вызывало у меня целый ряд ассоциаций. Пока ехал, наслаждался видами из окна поезда…




ncd2010.livejournal.com


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Alargule said:


> Wie z'n moeder?
> 
> (That's Dutch for: English, please.)


Coth is trying to convince Vartal to start learning English as his google translation is nonsense. By the way, most of his posts in Russian are nonsense, too.


----------



## MichiganExpress

It is unbelievable to me the attention to detail and the amazingly massive stations in the Moscow Metro. I wish more systems would take that as an example.


----------



## Stuu

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Full review of Terekhovo station, Large Loop Line, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Открытие новых станций 2021: Терехово (10 декабря 2021 года)
> 
> 
> Осмотрев станцию проспект Вернадского БКЛ, я решил ехать до конца нового участка, и смотреть остальные в обратном порядке. Таким образом, путь мой лежал до станции Терехово - это название вызывало у меня целый ряд ассоциаций. Пока ехал, наслаждался видами из окна поезда…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ncd2010.livejournal.com


What are the red things between the tracks in the tunnel?


----------



## coth

Emergency exit signs.


----------



## vartal

_Night City Dream_ said:


> By the way, most of his posts in Russian are nonsense, too


Who would say this, but not you, who sometimes write some nonsense.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Full review of Kuntsevskaya station (same line)











Открытие новых станций 2021: Кунцевская (10 декабря 2021 года)


Посмотрев станцию Терехово и пообщавшись вдоволь с Игорем Бурлакой, я двинулся на следующую станцию. Следующая станция интересна тем, что она является пересадочной - сразу на три линии метро: две классические и одну - МЦД. Перед проектировщиками стояла задача расположить станцию БКЛ…




ncd2010.livejournal.com


----------



## coth

Lyublinsko-Dmitrovskaya Line








Belorussko-Savyolovsky Diameter (MOSCOW | Surface Metro (MCC, MCD))


Early April 2022 by kosh_marius

00:30 - *Fizteh* (Phystech)
04:55 - *Lianozovo*, Line 10
06:40 - *Lianozovo*, Line D1 (preparation)
07:20 - Old Lianozovo commuter rail platform. To be demolished. Surface metro Line D1 station will be build near Line 10 with an interchage. Underground passage under Line D1 is under contruction near old station. Could also be an eastern exit from Line D1 station.
09:45 - Back *Lianozovo*, Line 10


----------



## coth

Solntsevkaya Line


*Pyhtino*

April 2022





🚇 Перегон «Пыхтино» - «Внуково» 🛫Солнцевской.. | «Развитие Метрополитена и Транспорта в Москве» © | VK


🚇 Перегон «Пыхтино» - «Внуково» 🛫Солнцевской линии




vk.com











































*Vnukovo*

January 2022





🚇 «Внуково» 🛫 Солнцевской линии.. | «Развитие Метрополитена и Транспорта в Москве» © | VK


🚇 «Внуково» 🛫 Солнцевской линии 📷 1: Южная часть строительной площадки примыкающая к подземному переходу аэроэкспресса. Завершен монтаж распор




vk.com


----------



## flatwhite

Thanks for the context and the links!


----------



## Blackhavvk

Tekstilshiki station (Big circle line)








Mariyna roshcha (Big circle line), deepest station in Moscow metro with longest escalator


----------



## Aokromes

🛤We signed a contract for new Russian-made rails for the metro - we will purchase 30 thousand tons of rails.

30 thousand tons will be enough until 2024 for more than 250 km of tracks - 3 metro lines can be completely updated. This is comparable to the distance from Moscow to Yaroslavl.

Support for Russian production is a priority task set by Moscow Mayor S. Sobyanin. The Moscow Metro signed a contract for 30,000 tons of rails manufactured by the Chelyabinsk Metallurgical Plant. Thanks to the purchase, we will be able to upgrade the tracks on the lines in order to keep the most complex infrastructure safe and make trips more reliable. A large order will be provided for the plant, which will save jobs. Last year, we already purchased 5,000 tons of rails for trams manufactured by ChMK, this volume will also be enough for three years, - Maxim Liksutov.









Дептранс Москвы


🛤Мы заключили контракт на новые рельсы российского производства для метро — закупим 30 тысяч тонн рельс. 30 тыс. тонн хватит до 2024 года на более чем 250 км путей — можно полностью обновить 3 линии метро. Это сравнимо с расстоянием от Москвы до Ярославля. Поддержка российского производства...




t.me


----------



## pccvspw999

Are there any expectations that the actual political ed economical situation will affect the construction of the new segments of the Moscow metro?
Are there any concerns?


----------



## Blackhavvk

pccvspw999 said:


> Are there any expectations that the actual political ed economical situation will affect the construction of the new segments of the Moscow metro?
> Are there any concerns?


I doubt. Moscow as a city has no political influences. Budget of Moscow revenues in 2022 are significantly higher than predicted. Anyway, the metro has extremely high priority. In the worst case, some technological equipment may delay the opening of some stations, but will not reduce construction volumes. Until 2024, we need to find replacements for some western systems in stations and trains. Everything else is trifles. Nothing critical, I think they will. We have stocks of everything we need for the next 2 years. The strongest ruble exchange rate in the last 2 years and a sharp positive balance of foreign trade balance allows us to replace suppliers within the framework of the pledged funds without any special problems.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Hint:
For metro
White - complete (light blue for glound-level and overground parts)
Dark green - complete parts in U/C segments.
Light green - concrete works of the main structures are completed, installation of equipment
Yellow - concrete works and tunneling (pink for glound-level and overground parts)
Orange - excavation
Red - preparation works
Gray - App (purple for glound-level and overground parts)
Translucent Gray/Purple - planning (not all plans actualy)
For MCD/MCC
Black - rail without MCD/MCC in plans.
Light blue - MCD/MCC in service.
Green - ready for MCD parts.
Orange - building new tracks/renovation for MCD.
Brown - same, but planned.
Pink - all-new U/C parts.
Purple - all-new planned parts.


----------



## Aokromes

🛠 While the section "Dubrovka" - "Volzhskaya" of the Lyublinsko-Dmitrovskaya line is closed for the construction of a transfer to the BKL, we managed to do a lot on the existing metro infrastructure.

After the opening of the new Pechatniki station of the Big Ring, you will receive new convenient routes and be able to save time when traveling to neighboring areas. And at the Pechatniki station, the light green line will become much freer - up to 30%.

During such "windows" we always update the infrastructure in closed areas. What they did:
🔹replaced 152 meters of rail, straightened the track
🔹washed 3840 m² of track walls and columns
🔹Repaired lighting fixtures and electrical equipment
🔹checked the escalators
🔹painted 40 m² of surfaces at the stations
🔹washed tunnels
🔹 carried out a general cleaning

We remind you that from tomorrow the section will open 6 days ahead of schedule, and passengers will be able to use their usual routes again.









Дептранс Москвы


🛠 Пока участок «Дубровка» - «Волжская» Люблинско-Дмитровской линии закрыт для строительства пересадки на БКЛ, мы многое успели сделать на действующей инфраструктуре метро. После открытия новой стании «Печатники» Большого кольца вы получите новые удобные маршруты и сможете экономить время при...




t.me


----------



## Blackhavvk

Pechatniki ststion, Big circle line.


----------



## Volk85




----------



## Volk85

Today, due to the anniversary of opening metro, 1934 built train made a passenger trip on Sokolniki line


----------



## Blackhavvk

Rizhskaya Big circle line








Portals are still in white film.








Nagatinskiy zaton Big circle line.








Just best one in world


----------



## Blackhavvk

Projects of new stations in future line 17 (open NET 2027)
*Ostrov Mechty (Dream Island)*



































Новости Москвы


🚇 Так будет выглядеть станция «Остров мечты» Бирюлевской линии метро




t.me





*Zagorye *



























Новости Москвы







t.me


----------



## Bcn

One question... finally will be line 17, not Line 16 or Line 16B?


----------



## Blackhavvk

Bcn said:


> One question... finally will be line 17, not Line 16 or Line 16B?


There is no exact information. These are the stations of the Biryulevskaya line. They are the second half for the Rublyovo-Arkhangelskaya line, and not the current 16 (Nekrasovskaya). So this is definitely not number 16. It is most likely that the line will be opened with number 17a (Rublyovo-Arkhangelskaya line will be opened earlier and received the number 17). But a variant is possible up to line 19.


----------



## Bcn

Thanks  

I thought that Nekrasovskaya line and Troitskaya line were the same line (Line 15 and Line 15B) 

So, if I understand:

Line 16: Troitskaya line
Line 17: Biryulevskaya line
Line 18: Rublyovo-Arkhangelskaya line


----------



## Blackhavvk

Bcn said:


> Thanks
> 
> I thought that Nekrasovskaya line and Troitskaya line were the same line (Line 15 and Line 15B)
> 
> So, if I understand:
> 
> Line 16: Troitskaya line
> Line 17: Biryulevskaya line
> Line 18: Rublyovo-Arkhangelskaya line


Ofc. No 16 but 15 and no 17 but 16. My fault.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Maryina roshcha 11 line U/C
































Longest in Moscow one
















All thanks to these guys








































By City Hall Press Service and some bloggers


----------



## Blackhavvk

More photos by different authors


----------



## Blackhavvk

Station will have interchange to another very beautiful station with absolutely another style
Maryina roshcha line 10 (open in 2010)


----------



## Blackhavvk

Little offtop
Another urban rail station U/C in this place
Maryina roshcha MCD (line D2, D4), also will servered Rizhsky suburban rail route








One platform for each route








D2 platform and line 11 station will open in 2022 year


----------



## Aokromes

🚈For parking and maintenance of BKL trains, the Aminyevskoye depot is now being actively built - thanks to it, the interval between trains when the entire line is launched will be minimal.

The depot will have:

🔹29 ditches for parking and maintenance of trains
🔹Up to 750 new jobs for electric depot personnel
🔹Modern washing - at least 16 trains per day can pass through it
🔹For the first time, there will be 5 areas for air conditioning maintenance in the train parking building

Here now:

🔹Began laying tracks and turnouts
🔹A building for parking and repair of trains is being actively erected
🔹Building a building for the administrative block

In total, almost 60 buildings and structures will be built on the territory of the new depot.

As part of the instruction of Moscow Mayor S. Sobyanin to create the world's largest circular metro line, the construction of the Aminyevskoye electric depot continues - it will serve about 30 Moscow-2020 trains. In order for trains to be able to travel to the BKL in any direction, new connecting lines are being built to the Aminevskaya and Davydkovo stations. After the opening of the depot, passengers of the Bolshaya Koltsovoy will ride in comfortable trains and expect them less at the stations, — Maxim Liksutov.









Дептранс Москвы


🚈Для стоянки и обслуживания поездов БКЛ сейчас активно строят депо «Аминьевское» — благодаря ему интервал между составами при запуске всей линии будет минимальным. В депо появятся: 🔹29 канав для стоянки и обслуживания поездов 🔹До 750 новых рабочих мест персонала электродепо 🔹Современная мойка...




t.me


----------



## coth

New heads for turnstiles. Upgrade should be completed by november. Modern design, larger screen with detailed information, better compatibility for banking cards and builtin cameras for face id payment.

Random videos from YouTube.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Blackhavvk said:


> There is no exact information. These are the stations of the Biryulevskaya line. They are the second half for the Rublyovo-Arkhangelskaya line, and not the current 16 (Nekrasovskaya). So this is definitely not number 16. It is most likely that the line will be opened with number 17a (Rublyovo-Arkhangelskaya line will be opened earlier and received the number 17). But a variant is possible up to line 19.


Nekrasovskaya is line 15 now.


----------



## Batkovich

Another new train in Moscow metro:

















Москва, 81-775 «Москва 2020» (МВМ) № 75226 — Фото


Крупнейшая фотогалерея городского электротранспорта России и мира. Базы подвижного состава, видеокаталог.




transphoto.org


----------



## Aokromes

In technical mode, we will launch a Large Ring metro line before the end of the year.

A huge, complex work on the construction of the KL is coming to its end. There are three sections left: northeast, east and south.

At Yuzhny, we are finishing the main work on the reconstruction of the Varshavskaya metro station. Together with the "Kakhovskaya" and "Kashirskaya", it will become part of the Big Ring Line.

As a result, local residents will have dozens of new routes, travel time in many directions will be significantly reduced. For example, it will be possible to get from Varshavskaya to the large TPU Pechatniki four times faster, and to Vnukovo Airport twice as fast.

The opening of a new section of the BCL with the Varshavskaya station will improve transport services in four districts of the capital, where 370 thousand Muscovites live. The load on the neighboring metro stations will also be seriously reduced: up to 23% will be freer on the Kashirskaya Zamoskvoretskaya line, up to 35% on the Sevastopol line. Motorways in the area of the new stations will be unloaded by up to 12%.









Дептранс Москвы


В техническом режиме запустим Большую кольцевую линию метро до конца года. Огромная, сложная работа по строительству БКЛ подходит к своему завершению. Остались три участка: северо-восточный, восточный и южный. На южном заканчиваем основные работы по реконструкции станции метро "Варшавская"...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

⚒We continue to repair the underground lobby of the Komsomolskaya station. We tell you what we have already done:

🔹laid 1.5 km of new communications
🔹painted more than 2500 sq. m. m of ceiling
🔹laid on the walls of almost 1000 sq. m. m of marble
🔹put more than 1500 sq. m on the floor. m of granite 
🔹changed the lighting

Komsomolskaya is the most popular metro station, many passengers' trips start from it. Therefore, we do repairs without completely closing the lobby, so that you do not change the usual routes.

Look how beautiful and bright the lobby has already become. Now works (Дептранс. Оперативно ) are in the last zone — more than 50 people work in two shifts. We'll finish everything soon😊









Дептранс Москвы


⚒Мы продолжаем ремонтировать подземный вестибюль станции «Комсомольская». Рассказываем, что уже сделали: 🔹проложили 1,5 км новых коммуникаций 🔹покрасили больше 2500 кв. м потолка 🔹уложили на стены почти 1000 кв. м мрамора 🔹положили на пол больше 1500 кв. м гранита 🔹поменяли освещение...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

🚈 In the new electric depot BCL "Nizhny Novgorod" — the first composition. He will carry out the rolling of the laid paths in a few days. The opening of the world's largest metrocircle is getting even closer

A utility train with an overall wagon has already passed along the connecting branch and the depot tracks. It is possible to proceed to the next stages of entering the depot only with a positive result of the diagnosis of the tracks and the size of the tunnels.

As part of the instructions of the Mayor of Moscow, Sergei Sobyanin, together with the Construction Department, we are preparing for the full launch of the Bolshaya Koltsevaya Line. In the Nizhny Novgorod electric depot, the preparation of tracks has begun, which will make it possible to receive more than 30 modern Moscow 2020 trains. The commissioning of the depot will create about 900 new jobs for the city. After the commissioning of two new BCL depots, the intervals on the line will decrease by 2 times — from 3.2 to 1.6 minutes. Passengers will wait less time for the train, which means that trips will become more comfortable, — Maxim Liksutov









Дептранс Москвы


🚈В новом электродепо БКЛ «Нижегородское» — первый состав. Он за несколько дней проведёт накатку уложенных путей. Открытие самого большого в мире метрокольца становится ещё ближе По соединительной ветке и путям депо уже проехал хозяйственный поезд с габаритным вагоном. Приступить к следующим...




t.me


----------



## Blackhavvk

Almost ready stations for best one metro system. NE segment Big circle line

Sokolniki

























Rizhskaya
























Maryina roshcha


----------



## Blackhavvk

Boulevard Karbysheva, line 17 (Ryblyovo-Archangelskaya line), to open in 2025


----------



## Blackhavvk

Blackhavvk said:


> Boulevard Karbysheva, line 17 (Ryblyovo-Archangelskaya line), to open in 2025


As I understand it, for many, censorship closed access to the picture. I will present line 17 in full.
Delovoy centr (curently line 11a branch), open in 2018








Shelepikha (also line 11a, 2018)








Zvenigorodskya (2025)








Narodnoye opolchenie








Boulevard Karbysheva


----------



## MichiganExpress

Thank you for keeping us posted on what is going on in Moscow.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Varshavskaya
Before reconstroction:








After:








Added a new design dedicated to Warsaw.








The drawings are similar to the classic panels in the platform area, the only disign element left from the original station.








Even the platform has been redone.


----------



## Blackhavvk

The mayor's office announced the start of construction of a new station on the circle line. Suvorovskaya station. The famous line has been unchanged since 1954, but has the option of building stations in 3 locations.








2 bypass tunnels will be opened for construction. The station will have 2 lobbies, both on the east side. A transfer to the Lyublinsko-Dmitrovskaya line will be built.


----------



## Blackhavvk

10 line north extention (2023)
Lionozovo or Yakhromskaya, thay are same








Fizthekh, first since 2015 single-vaulted station


----------



## Blackhavvk

Escalator gallery opened for easy access to Vorobyovy Gory metro station
































It was built on the site of a historical one that has not been operating for a long time.


----------



## Batkovich

New Year 2023 "Ezh"-model train

















Москва, Еж3 № 5840 — Фото


Крупнейшая фотогалерея городского электротранспорта России и мира. Базы подвижного состава, видеокаталог.




transphoto.org





















Москва, Еж3 № 5701 — Фото


Крупнейшая фотогалерея городского электротранспорта России и мира. Базы подвижного состава, видеокаталог.




transphoto.org





New Year 2023 "Moscow 2020/Deyna"-model train

















Москва, 81-775 «Москва 2020» (МВМ) № 75211 — Фото


Крупнейшая фотогалерея городского электротранспорта России и мира. Базы подвижного состава, видеокаталог.




transphoto.org





















Москва, 81-777 «Москва 2020» (МВМ) № 77211 — Фото


Крупнейшая фотогалерея городского электротранспорта России и мира. Базы подвижного состава, видеокаталог.




transphoto.org


----------



## Zaz965

@CNGL, @_Night City Dream_ , @Blackhavvk, an awesome view from moscow subway 

























Московский Метрополитен


А я оптимист и верю, что в 1 прекрасный и не столь далекий день я напишу сообщение с номером 50000 в этой теме с воскликом: "да здравствует пятисотый километр метро в Москве!!!!" Что-ж. Будем надеяться)))




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Moscow metro will reach its 500 km operational length in 2-3 years, I reckon.


----------

